# Speedrunning Thread (Take 2)



## Super Collie (Jan 8, 2017)

*UPDATE 06/2018:* This thread is for covering the following:
- One-off incidents/drama with speedrunners who do not have their own thread
- Gossip about happenings within the speedrun community
- Other odds and ends pertaining to the people & places of speedrunning
Discussion about specific marathons (GDQ, ESA, NASA, etc) belongs in this thread.

--------------------------------------------

Original thread was locked due to age, so I've reposted it because of some drama that happened literally within the first _hour_ of Awesome Games Done Quick this year (AGDQ 2017).

PvtCinnamonbun, a speedrunner who ironically includes Sonic games in his lineup of titles, was ejected from AGDQ today for allegedly wearing a MAGA hat during his time on the commentary couch during the _Ape Escape 2_ run. He insists that he wasn't wearing the hat during the run at all, yet this screenshot from the VOD on Twitch seems to tell a different story. Not sure who this is in the frame, but that looks like a MAGA hat:




In a YouTube video recorded in secret by fellow runner Cyberdemon531, PvtCB claims to AGDQ staff that the only hat he wore was an Ape Escape light-up helmet, which he did wear at one point, and insists he never wore or even showed a MAGA hat. PvtCB was escorted out of the event, and Cyberdemon531 was later banned as well presumably for recording their conversation with event staff though this has not been confirmed. PvtCB has posted a transcription of the YouTube video as well as his arguments against his ban on Pastebin, HERE.

PvtCB's official reason for banning was for "wearing clothing that states political affiliation", however as you can see on Reddit and in the comments of the private YouTube video some are already crying foul that this is simply hugboxing to kick out people with "different" opinions. Some appear to be making plans to challenge AGDQ staff by wearing "I'm With Her" clothes at a later time. PvtCB supports this theory, as he did some digging on the Twitter account of Klaige (the staff member who banned him) and sure enough, the guy shills for Hillary.



When confronted, event staff changed their minds on the reason for the bans, but still stand by banning the two runners this time for "different reasons" which are unclear at this time.

As always, this is now developing so more info will likely come up as the evening goes on. You can check the hashtag #AGDQ2017 for discussion on Twitter.

_*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT MARATHON!*_


(ps: I am archiving the YouTube video and working on saving some of the comments for posterity in the likely event that it gets pulled.)


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 8, 2017)

It's no secret that the Let's Play community fucking loathes the opinions and existence of the working class.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 8, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's no secret that the Let's Play community fucking loathes the opinions and existence of the working class.


Why shouldn't they? Many of them seriously believe they should be paid a living wage to play video games all day.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 8, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> It's no secret that the Let's Play community fucking loathes the opinions and existence of the working class.





Alec Benson Leary said:


> Why shouldn't they? Many of them seriously believe they should be paid a living wage to play video games all day.



The LP/Streaming community is really kind of odd, because you're both exactly right but the vast majority of streamers who've "made it" adopt this fakey faux-humble "I just like to do what I do" attitude when it comes to their "job". These streamers -- which I'm defining loosely as "can meet their minimum financial responsibilities via their content" -- seem to come off as arrogant and disingenuous on camera. This isn't an across-the-board type of thing, but it's almost like they take their monthly Autism Bux 2.0 for granted, just like a welfare leech. Cosmo (Narcissa Wright) was one of those haughty types and I couldn't see in him what his fans did, because he just came off as really arrogant and "I'm better than you". Wouldn't you know, he eventually trooned out and adopted exactly that mindset. It's a very fascinating phenomenon. I just wish I could better articulate it or look into it because I feel like it could be a great experience for the Farms.

The streamers that I can stand to watch and participate with are the ones who don't make a living doing it. I guess maybe it's because they still have aspirations (and the motivation to get better to reach them) but whatever the case they just seem more jovial and easy going when it comes to streaming and speedrunning. One guy I know used to have a legit world record, then his time was obliterated by something like seven or eight minutes. He didn't even throw a fit you see so often with these uppity "professional" types, he was just "it was fun to have it while I did, this other guy earned it and now it's his to be proud of".


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 9, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Why shouldn't they? Many of them seriously believe they should be paid a living wage to play video games all day.


You haven't read the Cosmo/Narcissa thread then, because he believes he should be paid for streaming himself laying in bed.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 14, 2017)

Been meaning to post in this thread but I've been distracted by AGDQ too much. Update on PvtCinnamonbun and the MAGA hat "controversy". As it turns out, PvtCinnamonbun did not put on one of the hats, the person in the screencap wearing the hat is PvtCb's friend Cyberdemon531. He was banned from the event. PvtCb's ban was overturned briefly, however the staff re-negged on that and kept his ban in place for undisclosed reasons. (Knowing him, he probably did something stupid worthy of a ban anyways as he's caused trouble in the past.)

The story doesn't end there however. 2m (Twitter), allegedly left a note outside of PvtCb and Cyberdemon's hotel room door saying "you deserved it". This is a form of harassment and as per AGDQ's rules 2m should be banned as well, and PvtCb claims to have video footage (hotel security cameras) of 2m leaving the note. 2m seems to have remained at the event the entire week without any repercussions. If you check 2m's Twitter feed, he's exactly the type of person you're picturing him as.

----------------------------

During the traditional run of Super Metroid a bunch of spergs in the audience began doing obnoxious Waluigi impressions. At first they acapella'd the iconic "item" tune from the game each time one of the four runners got an item, but it quickly devolved into people yelling "wah" at random culminating in someone finally screaming an incredibly loud one from the crowd. Some of the runners were visibly upset and annoyed, and CruelFancyBaron (a couch commentator) shut the meme down by using the mic of the guy sitting next to him to blurt out:

_*"None of you are funny. If you want to prevent cancer go stand in front of the shuttle running by the hotel on the hour."*_





(Archived video)

Games Done Quick tweeted out that they had apparently dealt with the issue and for people to enjoy the race, but of course that's not what's going to happen.

The #AGDQ2017 tag on Twitter immediately turned into a clusterfuck of triggered snowflakes upset at the admittedly shitty remark. I don't know how to link to a snapshot or something of the tag, because it moves so fast that this will end up getting buried, but essentially all of the people who were tuning in specifically to watch the Undertale run after Super Metroid got their pronouns knickered up.

Reddit's /r/speedrun page also lit up, and archive.md appears to not like Reddit right now so I can't provide archive links so here's the two threads on it:
https://www.reddit.com/r/speedrun/comments/5o1ykf/that_was_a_bit_harsh/
https://www.reddit.com/r/speedrun/comments/5o1yjb/whos_the_dude_that_just_told_people_to_kill_them/

This literally just happened like 15 minutes ago as of this post so I don't know if he's been banned or what. As far as I know he wasn't escorted out of the event because he remained on camera for the rest of the Super Metroid run.

tl;dr: You're witnessing the birth of the newest iteration of "I'd prefer if you were quiet".


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 15, 2017)

About what 99% of all speedrunners look like.


----------



## punks is hippies (Jan 15, 2017)

I recommend watching it near the end of the last AGDQ video on twitch for the comments and several minutes of silent awkwardness after the comment.

https://www.twitch.tv/gamesdonequick/v/114431771
around 37:25:00


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 15, 2017)

Just saw the title for the thread, and this was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 15, 2017)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Just saw the title for the thread, and this was the first thing that came to mind.



Classic. The srs bizness runners always produce the best content. Cosmo/Narcissa Wright still takes the crown though for getting BTFO so hard at Legend of Zelda that he tucked his wiener in and put on a dress.


----------



## Truant (Jan 17, 2017)

Where to begin? Let's start with Bigjon, who you've probably seen and heard at AGDQ. 

He's a fat fetishist who for a while made it his goal to get the biggest gut possible and documented his journey on the fat fetishist social media website, Grommr. 









When this was discovered he deleted everything and damage controlled hard, claiming he was just "fooling around in college". Bigjon has a good reputation in the community and is overall a nice guy so the matter wasn't pressed hard.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 17, 2017)

Wew, that's something I never wanted to know about Big Jon.

I guess that's a phase that has come and gone, considering he's a pretty successful programmer so Twitch streaming is not his day job and he's not dependent on that. He's still an IRL Big Smoke, but he's too likeable.


----------



## Rumblies in my Tumblies (Jan 17, 2017)

Holy shit, never knew that about Big Jon. He's pretty much universally loved among the speedrun community so that's a little weird to see. Oh well.

Anywho, there's some pretty great meltdowns from speedrunners. People have already brought up Cosmo and there's a whole thread about them, so I'll leave that one be; it's a treasure trove for sure, though.

Since we're covering the classic stuff...

Werster is pretty up there for me as far as being a fucking dick goes. He's an Australian speedrunner mostly known for having several records in Pokemon games and for a time he was a big streamer. Issue being, of course, he lived with his mother, which caused some chafing here and then.






14 solid minutes of him screaming at his mom. Best part: it's because his girlfriend was cheating on him with his own brother, and his mother not only knew about it, but actively drove them around to hide it from Werster. 

Or AGDQ 2013, before they went super hardcore on banning anything even remotely "vulgar"... sure enough, there's Werster saying "fucking niggers" while running a game at AGDQ's bonus stream.






No idea why this guy has this labeled as 2016, but whatever.

And of course, the most autistic thing to ever happen at an AGDQ:


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 17, 2017)

Speedrunning can be fun.

>If it doesn't involve the usual suspects
>If it doesn't involve stupid fucking arguments
>If there's no face or commentary at all

CJGaroff does a fantastic Hitman speedrun, but the game encourages quick finishes anyways.

I remember someone beating Spyro 2 in like five minutes.


----------



## Truant (Jan 17, 2017)

CruelFancyBaron, or CFB, is also known as CompletelyFuckingBald due to his male pattern baldness. He's very sensitive about this and gets very upset when you mention it.
It's the reason he was wearing that beanie indoors at night during AGDQ.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 17, 2017)

Rumblies in my Tumblies said:


> 14 solid minutes of him screaming at his mom. Best part: it's because his girlfriend was cheating on him with his own brother, and his mother not only knew about it, but actively drove them around to hide it from Werster.


Damn. That's just fucking shitty. Girlfriend cheats on you with your brother and your own mom is actively involved in hiding it.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 17, 2017)

Obligatory post: crazy knitting girl asking the speedrunner to stop his charity speedgame


----------



## Ravelord (Jan 17, 2017)

Rumblies in my Tumblies said:


> Holy shit, never knew that about Big Jon. He's pretty much universally loved among the speedrun community so that's a little weird to see. Oh well.
> 
> Anywho, there's some pretty great meltdowns from speedrunners. People have already brought up Cosmo and there's a whole thread about them, so I'll leave that one be; it's a treasure trove for sure, though.
> 
> ...




Tbh, I like werster, if only because of all the salty he gets when the rng screws him over. I only watch his pokemon speedruns, though. Didn't know about the gf drama though  . 


Also I thought he would have an electronics or computer engineering degree or something, because of him memorizing loadzones, stats and coming with routing.


Finally,I  definetely agree with him being a dick (specially on stream).


----------



## Overcast (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't really get those who attempt to speed run RPG's like Pokemon. Considering how RNG plays a very large factor in most of those kinds of games, it just feels like an exercise in futility.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 18, 2017)

Another retelling of the MAGA hat incident.
(archive)



D.Va said:


> Obligatory post: crazy knitting girl asking the speedrunner to stop his charity speedgame


Didn't she become a staff member after that?


----------



## waifudrencher (Jan 18, 2017)

scorptatious said:


> I don't really get those who attempt to speed run RPG's like Pokemon. Considering how RNG plays a very large factor in most of those kinds of games, it just feels like an exercise in futility.


It's more hype to stream. Clicking buttons like a machine is boring. We need some spice.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 18, 2017)

Fallout New Vegas had an exploitable design that let you properly speedrun even without playing on PC.

I watched a Crash Bandicoot 2 100% speedrun that was actually speedy and not one moment of hesitation to be found, it was impressive.

The runner also had the courtesy to speak only about how it was even achieved in the first place.


----------



## A Random (Jan 20, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> I watched a Crash Bandicoot 2 100% speedrun that was actually speedy and not one moment of hesitation to be found, it was impressive.
> 
> The runner also had the courtesy to speak only about how it was even achieved in the first place.


What's that one?


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 20, 2017)

A Random said:


> What's that one?



Probably the 100% run by SwordOfSeals this year:





(It's VERY good.)


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 20, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> Fallout New Vegas had an exploitable design that let you properly speedrun even without playing on PC.



Older games like Fallout 1 are pretty fast to get done with too.


----------



## LucasSomething (Feb 11, 2017)

AGDQ is the most awkward that could exist. You're watching this cool speedrun and suddendly the runner/couch starts acting autistic or the donation messages are so sad they kill the mood. Remember that time a guy stoped the run to say it's ben two years since his "girlfriend" transitioned?

https://oddshot.tv/shot/GamesDoneQuick/Uzql7BUKl7BJy4vpHX9fpYAx



scorptatious said:


> I don't really get those who attempt to speed run RPG's like Pokemon. Considering how RNG plays a very large factor in most of those kinds of games, it just feels like an exercise in futility.



Pokemon is a massively popular Nintendo game, so of course it has a lot of speedrunners. It also helps that the first gen games are hilariously buggy so you can do some crazy shit and it's at least entertaining to watch.


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 29, 2017)

Bumping this thread because Summer Games Done Quick 2017 (#SGDQ2017) is beginning on Sunday (July 2).

The schedule for the event is available here, and will automatically adjust to your local time zone: https://gamesdonequick.com/schedule

Nothing really jumps out at me as a potential drama show (because most of the embarrassing shit is done by people on the couch, who aren't announced on the schedule), but if you want some idea of when to watch _Twitch_ chat to see people being cancerous:

NieR: Automata is being run by halfcoordinated, a runner with physical handicap who has use of only one hand.
The Tetris Grandmaster block features not one but two transgender runners (Protomagicalgirl & EnchantressOfNumbers).
Stivitybobo is running Banjo-Kazooie, and in the past people have sent in donations specifically to fuck with him.


----------



## Bilderberg Team Builder (Jul 2, 2017)

Appearently Chibi, speedrunner that was banned for cheating, is at SGDQ and hitting on peoples girlfriends.







This sub-reddit posts a lot of the speedrun drama. https://www.reddit.com/r/SamandTolki/


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 2, 2017)

So is that announcer just an extremely ugly bio-woman?

edit: Hah, should have looked in the twitch chat. Not sure why I ever had any doubt.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 2, 2017)

Lou Wrong said:


> So is that a tranny on screen as announcer or just an extremely ugly woman?
> 
> edit: Hah, should have looked in the twitch chat. Not sure why I ever had any doubt.



Yeah, that's a dude or whatever. Protomagicalgirl was originally pinned for just one run this year (Tetris: The Grandmaster) but I had no idea she was part of the event staff this year. Her "interview" with Johncarls after Azure Striker Gunvolt was absolutely atrocious. She has a terrible camera presence. During the pre-game show she was outclassed by Spikevegeta, Feasel, and Golden -- Golden being the person with the best hosting persona. Twitch chat hates her, and it's probably 50/50 between just being transphobic assholes and Protomagicalgirl genuinely being bad on camera.

Really not looking forward to a fucking _week_ of her.


----------



## Leveilleur (Jul 2, 2017)

Completely forgot SGDQ was starting today. Thanks for the heads up. Haven't watched since 2015, wonder how it's doing nowadays. That one donation comment with Sam's wife or whatever during Stivitybobo's run was fantastic.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah, I just started watching in time for that awful interview. Looks like Ozma with a beard.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jul 2, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> Yeah, that's a dude or whatever. Protomagicalgirl was originally pinned for just one run this year (Tetris: The Grandmaster) but I had no idea she was part of the event staff this year. Her "interview" with Johncarls after Azure Striker Gunvolt was absolutely atrocious. She has a terrible camera presence. During the pre-game show she was outclassed by Spikevegeta, Feasel, and Golden -- Golden being the person with the best hosting persona. Twitch chat hates her, and it's probably 50/50 between just being transphobic assholes and Protomagicalgirl genuinely being bad on camera.
> 
> Really not looking forward to a fucking _week_ of her.



Proto has a fucking god awful nasal voice and spent every minute on the mic during the pre-show and Nier squealing, snorting and bouncing around like a child on Adderall. I'm lucky I had other shit to do because he made the start of the event insufferable, which sucks because Halfcoordinated's runs are always special. The less we see or hear of this faggot the better. Hosts and dono readers have never bothered me until Proto.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 2, 2017)

RJ MacReady said:


> Hosts and dono readers have never bothered me until Proto.



I dunno man, "DOOOOOOOOOOM" guy from SGDQ 2016 was some pretty top fucking shelf cringe. 

edit: For those who don't remember, they had some guy reading donations while trying to get people to raise money for an incentive to play the classic PC game Doom. However, every time he'd say the name of the game he'd adopt a really stupid voice and string the name of the game out, which of course in turn prompted people to donate with "Doom" in the comments just to bait him into saying it. This went on for like an hour.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jul 2, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> I dunno man, "DOOOOOOOOOOM" guy from SGDQ 2016 was some pretty top fucking shelf cringe.
> 
> edit: For those who don't remember, they had some guy reading donations while trying to get people to raise money for an incentive to play the classic PC game Doom. However, every time he'd say the name of the game he'd adopt a really stupid voice and string the name of the game out, which of course in turn prompted people to donate with "Doom" in the comments just to bait him into saying it. This went on for like an hour.



The difference, at least to me, is that Doom guy was a single incident from an otherwise tolerable host.


----------



## Dane (Jul 2, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> EnchantressOfNumbers



bit off topic, but why do trannies always wanna be witches?


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 2, 2017)

Dane said:


> bit off topic, but why do trannies always wanna be witches?



No idea. There was another transgender woman who used to go to GDQ events named Withhelde who was very low key and kept to herself, but dressed in gothic/lolita fashion. She was pretty chill, and was good at Mario Party.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 2, 2017)

A small taste of some of the nonsense going on in /r/speedrun this afternoon regarding GDQ's choice to put Proto on camera.






Content available here: https://r.go1dfish.me/r/speedrun/new


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 3, 2017)

For all you Protomagicalgirl fans out there, he/she/whatever got triggered over the emoticon "danSexy" (pictured above -- from DansGaming's channel, a major streamer) and REEEEEE'd on Twitter until one of Games Done Quick's moderators banned its usage in chat.






This is currently being discussed in the /r/speedrun subreddit, though the post has now been locked.

Edit: The person who banned the emote is, unsurprisingly, probably a troon themselves.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 4, 2017)

The guy the "transphobic" emote belongs to is not having any of it and TotalBiscuit backs him up.

Stop me if you heard this one before, but here we have a tranny power tripping on social media and desperately trying to throw her weight around through connections and back channels in a vain attempt to fill the void inside. Bonus points for doing all this on the back of a charity event.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 4, 2017)

Are we really witnessing the birth of a speedrun rat king where the ultimate prize is screen time on a downhill biannual charity show?


----------



## Ravelord (Jul 4, 2017)

D.Va said:


> Are we really witnessing the birth of a speedrun rat king where the ultimate prize is screen time on a downhill biannual charity show?



Nah, if GDQ goes full troon, the runners will probably stop going or submitting their runs. And I don't think there are enough troon runners to cover a 3-5 day marathon.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 4, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> Yeah, that's a dude or whatever. Protomagicalgirl was originally pinned for just one run this year (Tetris: The Grandmaster) but I had no idea she was part of the event staff this year. Her "interview" with Johncarls after Azure Striker Gunvolt was absolutely atrocious. She has a terrible camera presence. During the pre-game show she was outclassed by Spikevegeta, Feasel, and Golden -- Golden being the person with the best hosting persona. Twitch chat hates her, and it's probably 50/50 between just being transphobic assholes and Protomagicalgirl genuinely being bad on camera.
> 
> Really not looking forward to a fucking _week_ of her.



Meet an arsehole and you've met an arsehole. Meet arseholes all day and it's probably you.

He could make up for looking like a hideous freak if he had a great personality, but, no, he's probably autistic as well.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 4, 2017)

For added laughs, the guy who fucked his best friend's wife at a past GDQ is going to run Banjo-Kazooie in a few hours. It'll be a constant battle between autists on /v/ and reddit trying to sneak in some cuckholding jokes and the comment screeners trying to filter them out.


----------



## Bilderberg Team Builder (Jul 4, 2017)

That emote ban has blown up on r/livestreamfail, 2800 comments and going

https://www.reddit.com/r/Livestream...bans_dansgamings_dansexy_emote_for_promoting/

From the comments, Proto was trying to get danTriggered banned too
danTriggered: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














BCWarrior: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Proto's twitter is now protected





And Trump salt


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 4, 2017)

She wants to ban "danTriggered" solely because its shortcut is "Triggered" and nothing more. There's nothing to get offended about over a cartoon fish making a goofy face. I hope this blows up in her face and GDQ realizes it's not worth staffing troons -- because of her behavior I'm not donating this year, and I've donated twice a year since 2013.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Jul 4, 2017)

I used to like GDQ cause they raised money for cancer and other good charities and sparked my interest in speedrunning and all that.

To see them now and how they act and behave and treat there own runners with such loath and strictness makes me fucking mad. 
This used to be a fun event for raising money, now its just a shit show where no one can be themselves and the people running can ban you out  of any notion under the sun

I hope less and less people speedrun next year, maybe they will get the message, maybe not.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 4, 2017)

The artist who drew the emote doesn't like that people want it censored

Destiny is offended because this ban discriminates against bearded ladies


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 4, 2017)

By the way, the "BCWarrior" emote that Proto is also trying to get banned is "Breast Cancer Warrior", a global Twitch emote that was created for cancer awareness. But no, to her it's just some guy in a pink wig and that's twansphobic. 

edit: At this rate I think ProtoMagicalGirl could use a thread of her own.


----------



## Picaninnyfreeze (Jul 4, 2017)

Reminder both gdq charities are shit. 

Pcf - simply a money making scheme. Gets away with it by printing awareness fliers. And that's all they do. Gdq is their main source of income. They are interchangeable. 

Msf/dwb - biggest expense is shipping migrants into Europe


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 4, 2017)

Ravelord said:


> Nah, if GDQ goes full troon, the runners will probably stop going or submitting their runs. And I don't think there are enough troon runners to cover a 3-5 day marathon.


Probably more would come out of the woodwork to do mediocre runs of the Mother trilogy and Undertale. And still take in plenty of views from Tumblr.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 4, 2017)

https://twitter.com/srlmilk had their badge "hole punched", whatever that means. Final warning? 1 year ban? Who knows.

He was the one talking nonstop during the JSRF run and apparently he said something racist.


----------



## P.A (Jul 4, 2017)

Picaninnyfreeze said:


> Reminder both gdq charities are shit.
> 
> Pcf - simply a money making scheme. Gets away with it by printing awareness fliers. And that's all they do. Gdq is their main source of income. They are interchangeable.
> 
> Msf/dwb - biggest expense is shipping migrants into Europe


What about NAMI, seeing how they've sponsored RPG Limit Break for a while now?


----------



## LucasSomething (Jul 4, 2017)

Twitch chat always used Trihard face to be racist but you don't see black people (or Proto) whining about it do you? This troon really needs to get of his high horse.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jul 4, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> She wants to ban "danTriggered" solely because its shortcut is "Triggered" and nothing more. There's nothing to get offended about over a cartoon fish making a goofy face. I hope this blows up in her face and GDQ realizes it's not worth staffing troons -- because of her behavior I'm not donating this year, and I've donated twice a year since 2013.



I haven't seen him on camera or the mic since this started to boil over and I'm sure that's not a coincidence. They might be encouraging him to stay off since he's such an incontinent wreck.



LucasSomething said:


> Twitch chat always used Trihard face to be racist but you don't see black people (or Proto) whining about it do you? This troon really needs to get of his high horse.



Trihex actually intervened to stop Twitch from removing it once upon a time.


----------



## Bilderberg Team Builder (Jul 4, 2017)

D.Va said:


> https://twitter.com/srlmilk had their badge "hole punched", whatever that means. Final warning? 1 year ban? Who knows.
> 
> He was the one talking nonstop during the JSRF run and apparently he said something racist.



Rumor is he was kicked cause he didn't talk about the game enough, so they are using the racism flag to kick him. He tweeted out the "racist" thing they claim he said.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 4, 2017)

I love how they insisted on making a scene of that "hole punching" instead of taking it somewhere else. Definitely not power tripping.


----------



## Bilderberg Team Builder (Jul 4, 2017)

I can't tell what is real anymore, these people are who the GDQ leaders pander too and its killing their event.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2017)

Why is it always the non-binary antifa crew that cries about everything?  I saw this earlier as well.


----------



## Dane (Jul 4, 2017)

tbh I give it 2-3 years before GDQ becomes so bloated and overrun with trannies that it starts tearing itself apart with troondrama


----------



## Captain Fish (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm at the event now and was taking an elevator to the street level from 6th floor, walked by protomagicalgirl. She said "I don't get what's wrong with being offended" and I had to stop myself from laughing out loud.


----------



## Cable 7 (Jul 4, 2017)

Milk leaking from ProtoMagic"Girl"'s discord.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 5, 2017)

That Darn Mimic said:


> Why is it always the non-binary antifa crew that cries about everything?  I saw this earlier as well.
> View attachment 242799
> 
> View attachment 242800



Every year. Every year the same morons watch the event and get outraged over stupid shit. It wasn't transphobic at all, just a very tired, old joke making fun of the zealots who fetishise them and hold them on a pedestal.







Spoiler: Salt mines

























Shedding a tear for the poor sentret


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jul 5, 2017)

Dane said:


> tbh I give it 2-3 years before GDQ becomes so bloated and overrun with trannies that it starts tearing itself apart with troondrama


As if this isn't happening already?


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 5, 2017)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 242979


How can "straight white boys" ruin something that they have created, build up over many years and are still the major contributors of?


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 5, 2017)

Captain Fish said:


> I'm at the event now and was taking an elevator to the street level from 6th floor, walked by protomagicalgirl. She said "I don't get what's wrong with being offended" and I had to stop myself from laughing out loud.



Why did you stop yourself? You should have laughed out loud, said "You're a man!", and then continued laughing.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 5, 2017)

Proto unlocked their Twitter account and there's a shitload of milk flowing here.









 oh my days. Proto only catalysed this shitstorm by insinuating that Dan was a transphobe. Just look at this fucking email.



Spoiler: email


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 5, 2017)

Good, I wouldn't give that retard the pleasure of a response either. Not worth my time, and it's definitely not worth Dan's either.


----------



## BlueSpark (Jul 5, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> She wants to ban "danTriggered" solely because its shortcut is "Triggered" and nothing more. There's nothing to get offended about over a cartoon fish making a goofy face. I hope this blows up in her face and GDQ realizes it's not worth staffing troons -- because of her behavior I'm not donating this year, and I've donated twice a year since 2013.


They pretty much have no choice but to keep including tranny psychos, if they don't then the tranny mob will notice and reeeeeeee at them until they're forced to. 

Once you give any ground to these lunatics you've already lost.


----------



## Collections Agent (Jul 5, 2017)

This entire thing boils down to:

Are you a man in a dress? No? Then why are you upset about man in a dress memes.

Yes? Well your hobbies aren't my responsibility.

Problem solved


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 5, 2017)

D.Va said:


> Proto unlocked their Twitter account and there's a shitload of tard cum flowing here.
> 
> View attachment 243122
> 
> ...


Dan already told his followers not to harass people but later deleted the tweet, probably to disassociate himself from the situation altogether, which is the only winning move here.

This whole "hm I wonder why he isn't responding to me I guess all the slander must be true then" bullshit is clearly just an attempt to bait a reply out of him to mílk this drama for all it's worth. Social media rule 1: if you want to get lots of followers, incite drama with someone bigger than you.


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (Jul 5, 2017)

Any betting people here? Twenty quid says Proto starts a patreon stemming from the "harassment" they've received.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 5, 2017)

Aaaand of course he's a trans lesbian. Like clockwork.



 
(archive)


----------



## Dane (Jul 5, 2017)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> How can "straight white boys" ruin something that they have created, build up over many years and are still the major contributors of?



always gives me a giggle how these fat white nerds come out as "cute trans lesbians" and start ridiculing straight white guys constantly as if they're the bane of everything, even though they were (are) a straight white guy up until a few months ago when they decided to shift their tg fetish into maximum overdrive


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 5, 2017)

BlueSpark said:


> They pretty much have no choice but to keep including tranny psychos, if they don't then the tranny mob will notice and reeeeeeee at them until they're forced to.
> 
> Once you give any ground to these lunatics you've already lost.



They could just turn them away, but they're limp-wristed nerds with tiny balls, so they pander to the even more limp-wristed nerds who've severed theirs.

In a way, the anti Gamergate crowd had a point; gamers really are a pathetic bunch, but not because they have too much toxic masculinity. They're pathetic because they don't have enough.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 5, 2017)

spinoff thread soon tbh


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 5, 2017)

I come from a world you may not understand. A world called SGDQ 2017.



Spoiler






(archive)


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 5, 2017)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 243177
> 
> spinoff thread soon tbh



Funny, because they are running Startropics right now which has a crossdressing scene in it and the chat blew up with more Protomagicalgirl memes.

edit: I'd make the spinoff thread but I have no idea how to handle/manage threads for troons.  Her new name is Alexis Eve, no idea on deadname or any of that other info.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 5, 2017)

Just found this video of Protomagical"girl" singing a song about Mega Man and it's pretty fucking


----------



## BB 876 (Jul 5, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/6l6l7j/socjus_gdq_bans_dansgaming_emote_for_being/ The spergs at KiA are getting in on the emote drama.


D.Va said:


> Every year. Every year the same morons watch the event and get outraged over stupid shit. It wasn't transphobic at all, just a very tired, old joke making fun of the zealots who fetishise them and hold them on a pedestal.
> 
> View attachment 242982
> 
> ...




Seeing Eevee pop up reminds me to check the bloated purplekecleon thread. I feel like he could have his own one at this point. 

Also note how most of the moral busybodies in the twitter screencaps are furries.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 5, 2017)

>when you want to use a charity event to get more followers but end up losing half your followers instead

If this is not some weird bug it's pretty hilarious.

Edit:


D.Va said:


> That's Twitch, not Twitter.


My bad.


----------



## Urban Superstition (Jul 5, 2017)

It might be time to jump ship to the European Speedster Assembly and other speedrunning events if this is the direction GDQ is headed.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jul 5, 2017)

GDQ has gotten worse and worse each year. Normally donate but haven't done so for the past two years because the guys hosting are the most joyless twats ever. I think during fallout or skyrim or whatever when that one dude talked about his ugly sad man-girlfriend transitioning for virtue signaling was the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 5, 2017)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> View attachment 243210
> 
> View attachment 243211
> >when you want to use a charity event to get more followers but end up losing half your followers instead
> ...



That's Twitch, not Twitter.


----------



## Kiwi Farms dot net (Jul 5, 2017)

Why do creepy men in wigs who call themselves "trans lesbians" love Pokemon so much


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 5, 2017)

Because they cannot function as normal adults.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 5, 2017)

Something Awful dot com said:


> Why do creepy men in wigs who call themselves "trans lesbians" love Pokemon so much


That's pretty ironic given that the early days of the show feature the male antagonist crossdressing _all the time_. Oh wait, I forgot. When it's shit they like it's just proof that x is really trans.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jul 5, 2017)

MysticMisty said:


> That's pretty ironic given that the early days of the show feature the male antagonist crossdressing _all the time_. Oh wait, I forgot. When it's shit they like it's just proof that x is really trans.



That banned episode with James in the inflatable boob-suit gave me the most complicated need to speed run Mario 64.


----------



## MrLobe (Jul 5, 2017)

Lou Wrong said:


> Because they cannot function as normal adults.



Yep. If it weren't for the make-up, dress, and wig this guy would be just another sperge--deprived of all positive attention (or any attention at all, probably). It's no wonder there's so many of these degenerates in the speedrunning community, given that being skilled in it almost REQUIRES you to be a weapons-grade autist. Trans-ing out instantly gives you access to an obsessively supportive community, free money, and the power to force others to bend to your will in order to avoid accusations of bigotry--which the media will be more than happy to signal boost so that THEY can avoid accusations of bigotry.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Jul 5, 2017)

Something Awful dot com said:


> Why do creepy men in wigs who call themselves "trans lesbians" love Pokemon so much


I think the real question here is: why do speedrunners often evolve into trannies?


----------



## Dane (Jul 6, 2017)

Something Awful dot com said:


> Why do creepy men in wigs who call themselves "trans lesbians" love Pokemon so much



Pokemon doesn't look at you funny when you tell it you're a girl


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 6, 2017)

Something Awful dot com said:


> Why do creepy men in wigs who call themselves "trans lesbians" love Pokemon so much



:autism:

If you ever needed to empirically prove the connection between being a troon and being a gibbering tard, speedrunning is where to go.


----------



## Bilderberg Team Builder (Jul 6, 2017)

Got around to read the rules of GDQ

https://gamesdonequick.com/rules

*Harassment Policy*
Games Done Quick events have a *ZERO TOLERANCE* policy in regards to harassment of all kinds, including but not limited to:

*Unwanted physical attention. *
Inappropriate physical touching.
Physical assault.
Battery.
Stalking.
Intimidation or Bullying.
Bathroom Policing.  *Which I guess is telling who can use what bathroom, rule just for the troons*
Harassing photography or recording.
General disruption of the event.
Any of these acts in relation to, but not limited to qualify as harassment:

Race
National origin or descent.
Gender
Gender Identity
Gender presentation. *More rules just for the troons*
Sexual orientation.
Age
Body size or type
Disability
Religious affiliation.
Citizenship
Pregnancy. 
*Accepted behavior and appearance while on camera in the audience.*

Anyone in attendance is not allowed to have full masks and or body suits. Your identity must be easily discerned and your face visible. Self advertisement such as holding up social media information, business cards, or other self serving objects is not allowed on camera. *Signs and or artwork as long as they are marathon appropriate are acceptable, however blocking the camera with these objects, or yourself, is not. In general, the audience camera is not a "YOU" camera, treat it as such.*
They were seen telling a disable man to put away a picture of a dog on stream this year in between runs. 

Videos


Spoiler


----------



## D.Va (Jul 6, 2017)

I like that three of the harassment rules are for the same thing

Totalbiscuit chimed in with these vague tweets. At any guess, he's mad at Proto for provoking Dansgaming


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 6, 2017)

Just a quick heads up, the video of the disabled guy getting wheeled away was from AGDQ 2017 earlier this year, not the current marathon going on now. On his tablet he has a photo of "FrankerZ", an emote from Twitch chat. Before anyone asks, no, FrankerZ is not associated with anything racist or sexist or whatever. It's usage is similar to Kappa, for things silly and sarcastic. I guess they kicked him out on principle, but they sure as shit picked a hell of a bad target to make an example out of.

Also neat of them to say "you can bring signs as long as they don't block anything", which is pretty much what'll happen the minute you wave it around. I've seen a couple of people hold up signs live, one of them was "Happy Anniversary", the other was "Hi Dad". Not sure if the people who appeared on camera were kicked out or had their badge hole-punched though. They walked right up to the audience camera to hold them up, which is probably a no-no.

(I'm not at SGDQ by the way, just a fan of speedrunning and watching in my free time.)


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jul 6, 2017)

D.Va said:


> I like that three of the harassment rules are for the same thing



Gender "presentation" is a new one for me. It's  an admission that their trannies are so lazy about passing that they need a special rule to stop people from calling them out on it.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 6, 2017)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> View attachment 243210
> 
> View attachment 243211
> >when you want to use a charity event to get more followers but end up losing half your followers instead
> ...



If anyone is blissfully unaware, this tard is a diaper fetishist with NUMBERS OF PAIRS OF DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 6, 2017)

Well I'm certainly not blissfully unaware anymore.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 6, 2017)

Pointless Pedant said:


> If anyone is blissfully unaware, this tard is a diaper fetishist with NUMBERS OF PAIRS OF DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS.



Gonna need some sauce on Protomagicalgirl being into that.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jul 6, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> Gonna need some sauce on Protomagicalgirl being into that.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/proto...oss-littledrummergirl-littledrummerboy.32109/ Research was done. Results were about what you'd expect.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 6, 2017)

RJ MacReady said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/proto...oss-littledrummergirl-littledrummerboy.32109/ Research was done. Results were about what you'd expect.



Just now saw we had an official thread. Good fucking god.


----------



## MrLobe (Jul 6, 2017)

Incontinence Garments Filled Quickly


----------



## BlueChan (Jul 6, 2017)

Spedrunners, more like

</rimshot>


----------



## BB 876 (Jul 7, 2017)

Notch donated 10k to the event and the socjus crowd on twitter is howling at how "quiet" the room got once his name was said. 

https://twitter.com/jeffgrubb/status/883484722885607424


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 7, 2017)

Mad King Gamecube's silence only incriminates him further.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 8, 2017)

ProtoMagicalGirl just interviewed Orcastraw, another trans runner, about her scheduled Breath of the Wild run and if you think there is a tranny at SGDQ2017 that is not involved in some petty drama, you thought wrong.

Essentially, the Breath of the Wild community made a gentlemen's agreement not to submit a run so that they could polish it further and have a strong showing of BotW at AGDQ2018 instead of something halfbaked this year. However, Orcastraw submitted a run close before the deadline as a bonus incentive (which got met) and I'm probably not theorizing too much when I say that it was because the top runners didn't submit and this was her best chance to get some spotlight. Still, she is 8th in the category that's being run, so it's not like she's incompetent.

However, I agree with most people in the thread I linked that they just should have allowed submissions regardless of polish simply because the game is still extremely popular and will rack in a good amount of donations (as it already has). And honestly, people shouldn't have tried to dictate to others what can and can't be submitted in the first place. Still, you know, big coincidence that the one person who submitted a run behind everyone's back while the rest of the community tried to put Speedrunning first was a tranny. Or maybe it wasn't, considering that 80% of the people there seem to be trans. It might benefit the charity, but it poisons the community.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 8, 2017)

I hope he has some ace up his sleeve and WRs. The run might be more polished in six months but its also going to be totally mundane with no real chance of surprise.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 10, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> Just now saw we had an official thread. Good fucking god.



Honestly, lolcows being incontinent doesn't even surprise me anymore. I used to think Chris was especially pathetic with his NUMBERS OF PAIRS OF DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS, but after I found out that a large contingent of autists actually had a fetish for them it lost its shock value.

:horrifying:


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 22, 2017)

The European Speedrun Assembly started about a half hour ago, and during the opening ceremonies one of the hosts stressed that ESA would maintain "no political affiliation". I guess we'll see how that pans out over this coming week.

You can watch ESA here: https://www.twitch.tv/esamarathon

Schedule: http://www.esamarathon.com/schedule


----------



## D.Va (Jul 22, 2017)

If you are expecting drama at ESA you probably won't find any. There isn't any tranny nepotism going on and just about every infamous drama queen runner happens to be American.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jul 22, 2017)

Something Awful dot com said:


> Why do creepy men in wigs who call themselves "trans lesbians" love Pokemon so much


Cause they can just pick the right option at the beginning to play as a preteen girl.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2017)

I understand now that speedrunning is gay and autistic, but which is more important?

Is it gay first, and then autistic second, or is the autism the most important part?


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jul 22, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I understand now that speedrunning is gay and autistic, but which is more important?
> 
> Is it gay first, and then autistic second, or is the autism the most important part?


For a hobby like this autism has to be the most important part.

GDQ becoming a troonfest makes it gay.


----------



## Computery Guy (Jul 22, 2017)

I'd say the ratio of "gay" to "autistic" is imbalanced, but in such an imperceptibly small amount that any difference it makes could only be noticed in Picospergs.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 23, 2017)

ESA can be worth it for the unfiltered donations alone. For some reason they're cuck themed right now.

"Watching your run with my wife's son, he's really enjoying it!" "Always watching ESA with my girlfriend's husband, we're really enjoying it!" "Share the love like I share my wife!"


And everyone on the couch is just laughing and having a great time.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 23, 2017)

Best one was "son's wife."


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 23, 2017)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> ESA can be worth it for the unfiltered donations alone. For some reason they're cuck themed right now.
> 
> "Watching your run with my wife's son, he's really enjoying it!" "Always watching ESA with my girlfriend's husband, we're really enjoying it!" "Share the love like I share my wife!"
> 
> ...



My favorite donations are the ones that are literally written with this thing: http://taskinoz.com/gdq/

Some examples:
- Hey guys, long time viewer, second time donator. It gives me great joy to donate to a great cause. Greetings from cancer. PS: donate the animal, kill the viewer.
- Had to view during this run. Put my money towards save the donation. Lets kick frames's butt!
- Another great day of SGDQ. Love working my childhood donation get destroyed. Money goes to donate the games, donate the games.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jul 23, 2017)

https://clips.twitch.tv/SpoopyMiniatureGiraffeVoteNay
Did a GDQ ever read something like this out loud?


----------



## Urban Superstition (Jul 23, 2017)

dunbrine47 said:


> https://clips.twitch.tv/SpoopyMiniatureGiraffeVoteNay
> Did a GDQ ever read something like this out loud?


They did read this out in 2015:


----------



## D.Va (Jul 23, 2017)

dunbrine47 said:


> https://clips.twitch.tv/SpoopyMiniatureGiraffeVoteNay
> Did a GDQ ever read something like this out loud?


Well, technically.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 8, 2017)

The most famous world-record holding Meat Boy speedrun by ExoSDA was revealed to be fake.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 14, 2017)

New trending (for speedrunning) video.


----------



## Super Collie (Dec 14, 2017)

I personally had no idea that RWhiteGoose "cheated" at Goldeneye. I mean, I guess I can believe it but I never considered it nor had I heard about it. His reasons for doing so were pretty amusing though.


----------



## MechanicalHugbox (Dec 18, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> New I personally had no idea that RWhiteGoose "cheated" at Goldeneye. I mean, I guess I can believe it but I never considered it nor had I heard about it. His reasons for doing so were pretty amusing though.


IIRC most of his 'cheating' was done in the early days of Goldeneye speedruns and was only done to prove how easy it was to cheat, so unless you've been following since the mid 2000s you probably completly missed that


----------



## LN 910 (Dec 21, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> Speedrunning can be fun.
> 
> >If it doesn't involve the usual suspects
> >If it doesn't involve stupid fucking arguments
> ...


Even my man CJ has his moments, he apparently got really salty over a runner overtaking him by using his strats. Granted, the runner also used cheats, but it's still noteworthy that he was rather unchill a few years back. 

I was gonna put him in a footnote on the HMF thread, but guy's last cow-ish actions were a long time ago. Now, Kotti, there's a real sperg.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 2, 2018)

GDQ's website added a host of new rules on behaviour that I didn't notice before the last event, instructing runners and commentators to be as bland as possible and warning them that anything they say will be monitored closely through their headsets. I could be mistaken but I swear these are new, probably in response to the non-dramas at the past few events.











AGDQ 2018 starts this coming Sunday (January 7th) at 11:30 AM EST.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Jan 2, 2018)

I just gonna drop here.

Gladjonas got quite lot of cringy compilations of speedrunners, mostly on the "salt on speedrunning" videos. Have fun.

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCD_Xr7jGeWL0rgxozllvflw


----------



## UptownRuckus (Jan 3, 2018)

Speedrunners are garbage. Who cares if you can run 2/10ths of a second faster than the last guy? It definitely won't get you boned at night.


----------



## Minge (Jan 3, 2018)

Uh, half the speedrunning drama in the community has occured precisely because they were boning each other at night.


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Jan 5, 2018)

Everyone ready  for Troon Gaming Done Quick this weekend? Taking bets on what the SJW's will get in an uproar against this year. Will someone tell the audience to go kill themselves? Will we have another Troon makeout on stage?


----------



## FisterSister (Jan 5, 2018)

Dogetective said:


> Everyone ready  for Troon Gaming Done Quick this weekend? Taking bets on what the SJW's will get in an uproar against this year. Will someone tell the audience to go kill themselves? Will we have another Troon makeout on stage?


5 Good boy points on someone mentioning Cosmo again


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 5, 2018)

Dogetective said:


> Everyone ready  for Troon Gaming Done Quick this weekend? Taking bets on what the SJW's will get in an uproar against this year. Will someone tell the audience to go kill themselves? Will we have another Troon makeout on stage?


Considering that Proto is a host they might have to completely kill the chat every time he appears. Then pitch a fit about Twitter because people will go there and bitch about Proto whilst using the hashtag.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 5, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> GDQ's website added a host of new rules on behaviour that I didn't notice before the last event, instructing runners and commentators to be as bland as possible and warning them that anything they say will be monitored closely through their headsets. I could be mistaken but I swear these are new, probably in response to the non-dramas at the past few events...
> AGDQ 2018 starts this coming Sunday (January 7th) at 11:30 AM EST.





Dogetective said:


> Everyone ready  for Troon Gaming Done Quick this weekend? Taking bets on what the SJW's will get in an uproar against this year. Will someone tell the audience to go kill themselves? Will we have another Troon makeout on stage?



Honestly this may be for the best. At least there is now a dedicated containment area for the worst aspects of speed running, and there are other organizations that are starting up.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 5, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> Honestly this may be for the best. At least there is now a dedicated containment area for the worst aspects of speed running, and there are other organizations that are starting up.



If any of them take off, they'll spread their infection there. GDQ didn't have problems with this troon shit until it was pulling in hundreds of thousands of viewers, millions in annual donations and chunks of mainstream press. These parasites don't and can't build or contribute, just feed on it like locusts and move on to the next big thing.

But the reality is that things like GDQ don't die because they're disrupted by competitors. They die because of infighting and awful decisions made by the fickle-minded incompetents who usurped control from the idiots who were too timid to stop them.


----------



## Manah (Jan 5, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> GDQ's website added a host of new rules on behaviour that I didn't notice before the last event, instructing runners and commentators to be as bland as possible and warning them that anything they say will be monitored closely through their headsets. I could be mistaken but I swear these are new, probably in response to the non-dramas at the past few events.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just skimmed it, but none of that is particularly unreasonable. "Don't actively be a cunt" isn't too much to ask for an event that gets some mainstream attention.

You can feel free to disagree, but most people consider showing basic politeness not to be political correctness gone too far.

That said, I don't really find the stream that interesting without all the amateurish fuckups that used to happen, so I don't watch it anymore.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 5, 2018)

Manah said:


> I just skimmed it, but none of that is particularly unreasonable. "Don't actively be a cunt" isn't too much to ask for an event that gets some mainstream attention.
> 
> You can feel free to disagree, but most people consider showing basic politeness not to be political correctness gone too far.
> 
> That said, I don't really find the stream that interesting without all the amateurish fuckups that used to happen, so I don't watch it anymore.



It shouldn't be, but when you conjure a host of new guidelines in response to a lame poke at trannies, the context and intent is obvious.


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Jan 5, 2018)

Manah said:


> I just skimmed it, but none of that is particularly unreasonable. "Don't actively be a cunt" isn't too much to ask for an event that gets some mainstream attention.
> 
> You can feel free to disagree, but most people consider showing basic politeness not to be political correctness gone too far.
> 
> That said, I don't really find the stream that interesting without all the amateurish fuckups that used to happen, so I don't watch it anymore.



See, these rules are alright. It’s the people behind these rules that are all fucked up. It’s an attempt to seem reasonable, while banning anyone they feel like in the background.


----------



## Mesosalpinx (Jan 6, 2018)

Manah said:


> I just skimmed it, but none of that is particularly unreasonable. "Don't actively be a cunt" isn't too much to ask for an event that gets some mainstream attention.
> 
> You can feel free to disagree, but most people consider showing basic politeness not to be political correctness gone too far.
> 
> That said, I don't really find the stream that interesting without all the amateurish fuckups that used to happen, so I don't watch it anymore.


The suggested topics make me think it will be bland commentary drowned out by Edobean reading "will donate more if reader says poyo" donations for hours. The banning of "polarizing or controversial" topics will be interesting, since everything is polarizing now and the organizers will be watching twitter for things like this


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dogetective said:


> Everyone ready  for Troon Gaming Done Quick this weekend? Taking bets on what the SJW's will get in an uproar against this year. Will someone tell the audience to go kill themselves? Will we have another Troon makeout on stage?


The whole thing gets blander and blander because they ban people for doing just that. Now that the whole thing's blandness is enforced, I don't have much hope that it'll ever be as amusing as it once was, unless we get more blubbering and nervous trainwrecks. As entertaining players get weeded out and their announcers drone on and on with donations that just go through the same motions each and every time, the whole thing is becoming completely soulless. 



Mesosalpinx said:


> The suggested topics make me think it will be bland commentary drowned out by Edobean reading "will donate more if reader says poyo" donations for hours. The banning of "polarizing or controversial" topics will be interesting, since everything is polarizing now and the organizers will be watching twitter for things like this View attachment 350035
> View attachment 350052


These people are upset because they want Cosmo's..."past life," or whatever you want to call it, to stay a secret and fade away into obscurity, right? If you kick up a big stink for misgendering somebody, doesn't that draw even _more_ attention to that fact?


----------



## SteamSniperWolf (Jan 6, 2018)

I've been following Cosmo since the whole "transition" thing, which I use lightly, by the way as self dosing hormones is a great way to fuck _everything_ about you up. Mentally and physically.  

Anyway,



_01 said:


> The whole thing gets blander and blander because they ban people for doing just that. Now that the whole thing's blandness is enforced, I don't have much hope that it'll ever be as amusing as it once was, unless we get more blubbering and nervous trainwrecks. As entertaining players get weeded out and their announcers drone on and on with donations that just go through the same motions each and every time, the whole thing is becoming completely soulless.
> 
> These people are upset because they want Cosmo's..."past life," or whatever you want to call it, to stay a secret and fade away into obscurity, right? If you kick up a big stink for misgendering somebody, doesn't that draw even _more_ attention to that fact?



I'm intentionally misgendered by people I live with, and it has almost no effect on me. When _other_ people let it affect them for me, then it bothers me. Cosmo can stand up for himself, but instead revels in the whole virtue signaling crap so many troons support. To me, this isn't a case of "REEE STOP MISGENDERING" and more like cosmo sitting on the sidelines approving of the people who run to his defense when it's literally no one's place but his own.

Not to mention AGDQ has been wayyyy too liberal (heh) with their support of LGBT rights. Last I checked, being too politically correct is still a political stance on a community, and the rules have stuff against that, right? If you're gonna claim you don't allow discussion of politics, or enforce something along those lines you can't run around yelling at people going "I SUPPORT DA GAYS!!!11oneone!" and then turning around and doing something like banning a maga hat for being "too political"


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 6, 2018)

Took off for AGDQ this time. Whatever, was going to lose the PTO anyway, might as well.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 6, 2018)

https://www.twitch.tv/narcissawright

Cosmo is smoking weed and sleeping on stream again.

I thought you could get banned from Twitch for this garbage.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 6, 2018)

_01 said:


> https://www.twitch.tv/narcissawright
> 
> Cosmo is smoking weed and sleeping on stream again.
> 
> I thought you could get banned from Twitch for this garbage.



If shadman can have his own personal twitch which is filled with literal loli nazi shit. Then this won't even register on the radar.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 6, 2018)

Mesosalpinx said:


> View attachment 350052



Uh oh, I spy LUM1NOL, aka Fliffums, the guy behind that hilarious @badfurbgone Twitter blocklist that laid the groundwork for every other stupid blocklist that came after it.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 7, 2018)

www.twitch.tv/gamesdonequick

Stream is online and the pre-show is starting in ~5 mins. First run starts at 12 EST.

They've also added the announcers for every run to the schedule so you know when to skip to avoid Protomagicaldiaper (or watch in hopes of him doing something retarded).

E: Haha, the chat is in sub-only mode for the first time ever at a GDQ. They know what's coming.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 7, 2018)

Weeb spergs seeking glorious superior Jap thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 7, 2018)

SteamSniperWolf said:


> Not to mention AGDQ has been wayyyy too liberal (heh) with their support of LGBT rights. Last I checked, being too politically correct is still a political stance on a community, and the rules have stuff against that, right? If you're gonna claim you don't allow discussion of politics, or enforce something along those lines you can't run around yelling at people going "I SUPPORT DA GAYS!!!11oneone!" and then turning around and doing something like banning a maga hat for being "too political"


The problem is that this can never be discussed because the people pushing for this sell their politics as "it's not actually politics, it's just being a normal and good person!". On top of that they're constantly itching to start a social media shitstorm over anything they can, so if anyone with any influence would suggest that, say, two trannies making out live on camera (like it happened during last year's trainwreck of a Tetris block) might be just as intentionally provocative as the MAGA hats, they'd actually be a nazi advocating for trans genocide don't you know. Nobody's going to put their reputation on the line just to maybe provoke some minor changes to a speedrunning marathon so the cancer will remain unchecked, ironically.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 7, 2018)

I am always beside myself when it comes to GDQ events these days. It's no secret that I am a fan of speedrunning  and I've been watching Games Done Quick since literally the very first marathon, but I am so displeased with what it has become. I feel like a dick for thinking this way, since it's a charity event, but I have just been waiting for a GDQ event to earn less than its predecessor to hopefully signal the end of this event and to allow a proper successor to eventually take its place.


----------



## A Witty Name (Jan 7, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> E: Haha, the chat is in sub-only mode for the first time ever at a GDQ. They know what's coming.



Sub-only mode for all of Trannies Offended Quick.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 7, 2018)

Subs only mode sucks ass, I wanted to make a legitimate comment to start things off but couldn't. Guess I'll have to be a Scrooge McDuck about it and continue not donating to the charity.


----------



## Terror Rism (Jan 7, 2018)

the stream was already bad enough when donation comments were all distilled down to "Save/kill the animals cause my dad died 23 years ago to cancer right after he gave me his first atari, my brother never got to meet him but i made sure to make an animal crossing character in his memory. will donate 3 more dollars if the entire crowd stands up and screams at full volume" but it's gotten so boring i actively tell people it's not worth watching now

i'd rather just donate to a charity while watching the runners' individual streams now where they're allowed to act like they have a personality and aren't reduced to "speedrunner" with up to 3! whole extra adjectives attached to them
but i guess you have to do that when you fill your event with people who replaced their personalities with "trans"


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 7, 2018)

Terror Rism said:


> "Save/kill the animals cause my dad died 23 years ago to cancer right after he gave me his first atari, my brother never got to meet him but i made sure to make an animal crossing character in his memory. will donate 3 more dollars if the entire crowd stands up and screams at full volume"



That reminds me, it's not proper gossip on a GDQ event unless we trot out the Games Done Quick Donation Generator!


----------



## Terror Rism (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 7, 2018)

For what its worth, I still think events like this have a lot of value because the commentators are actively explaining what it is they are doing and why that is actually easy/hard to pull off. It also shines a light on less well known games. For instance last event introduced me to the LttP randomizer, which is awesome. I just wish there was less org bullshit associated with the event.



			
				GDQ donation generator said:
			
		

> Greetings from viewer. Long time runner, fourth time donator. I am donating because my viewer has died from Germany.


----------



## Minge (Jan 7, 2018)

Am I just being a massive sped or is there no Super Metroid this year? Only thing I can see is shitty Metroid Prime and a NES run narrated by that contemptible pant-shitting tranny.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 7, 2018)

Correct, they took it out.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jan 7, 2018)

Why would they remove not only a staple, but one of the largest sources of donations?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 7, 2018)

Its easy to wipe out at one of the midgame bosses, which would send runners back to the start since they don't take safety saves in a race. Its always been a worry but last time all but one of them wiped out which was nearly a disaster. If that would have happened they would have been waaaaaay behind schedule. Maybe would have had to call the race (which would piss off all the animal donors) or cancel one of the games which came after it. Its also been shown off all the time and some people might have wanted another game to get a shot.

Doesn't mean I have to like it though, Super Metroid was always a highlight for me and I am pissed that it is gone.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 7, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> Its also been shown off all the time and some people might have wanted another game to get a shot.



Do any meaningful number of people think that? It's a sub-45 minute run in a marathon that has hours upon hours of generic NES garbage.

I'm not keen on the rest of that logic either. It's a 4-way race for a reason, and the genuine risk is part of what makes the run interesting. It's not insignificant, but it speaks to the quality of their management that they're not willing to stomach even that much for how much it brings to the marathon.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 7, 2018)

I think it was mentioned when the schedule was announced. Not sure if it was just an excuse to make up for the real reason (time risk) though.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 7, 2018)

Games like Super Metroid and Super Mario 64, no matter how played out they are, are really the bread and butter of these kinds of events. They're the games that have the most "star power" due to nostalgia. Leaving them out is like not having a turkey for Thanksgiving. 

I see what they are trying to do -- replacing them with "similar" games from the same franchises -- but the flaw with this logic is most casual viewers don't have fond childhood memories of something like "Metroid Prime 3: Corruption" for the Wii. Casual people who are going to donate and get excited about the show are going to donate (and watch) because they grew up playing Super Metroid in grade school or remember working hard to get 120 stars in Super Mario 64, games arguably from the golden era of console gaming, so even if the speedrunning community as a whole might be burned out on these games it's still important that they're a part of the event.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jan 7, 2018)

AwfulTroonsDoneSlow is well under way. Lets recap this run:

1. This dudette is bad at the game and making countless errors
2. Who the heck wears a dress? Girls wear sweat shirts or whatever fashion trend is going on
3. Colored hair and annoying voice+bad commentary

The first of many to come. Brace yourself lads!


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 7, 2018)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> AwfulTroonsDoneSlow is well under way. Lets recap this run:
> 
> 1. This dudette is bad at the game and making countless errors
> 2. Who the heck wears a dress? Girls wear sweat shirts or whatever fashion trend is going on
> ...


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jan 7, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> View attachment 350862



Anon better deliver.


----------



## FisterSister (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Bilderberg Team Builder (Jan 7, 2018)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> AwfulTroonsDoneSlow



https://twitter.com/emerald_aly
Twitter is full of normal troon reeing about Trump and pop culture.


Spoiler: Picture of It
















https://www.twitch.tv/emeraldaly

youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Zqpx0WKvXxMc10Xw8ZByQ


----------



## Ravelord (Jan 7, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I am always beside myself when it comes to GDQ events these days. It's no secret that I am a fan of speedrunning  and I've been watching Games Done Quick since literally the very first marathon, but I am so displeased with what it has become. I feel like a dick for thinking this way, since it's a charity event, but I have just been waiting for a GDQ event to earn less than its predecessor to hopefully signal the end of this event and to allow a proper successor to eventually take its place.



You have ESA and RPGLimit as alternatives tbh. That's what I watch currently. Maybe I could watch some of the runs this years because they don't have proto on the mic (thank god). I'm really curious about how do they play Hollow Knight. The game is fucking amazing.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jan 7, 2018)

Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> https://twitter.com/emerald_aly
> Twitter is full of normal troon reeing about Trump and pop culture.
> 
> 
> ...


He seems to be a literal nobody, with many 0 view videos, 18 subs, and only around 1000 total upload views:







He's also a proud tranny:




and only has around 1000 Twitch followers.



Also he'll ban you if you make helicopter jokes:




Years ago he didn't look much different either.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 7, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> He seems to be a literal nobody, with many 0 view videos, 18 subs, and only around 1000 total upload views.



It should come as no surprise that he's the GDQ equivalent of a diversity hire.


----------



## LucasSomething (Jan 7, 2018)

Imagine paying 5 dollars to use the chat and then get banned because you used the word "he" instead of "she".


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 7, 2018)

They just took the chat out of sub mode. No idea if it's by accident.

E: Back in sub mode. Weird.


----------



## gracious bobbly bits (Jan 7, 2018)

I was late!  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/speedrunning-thread-take-2.27444/page-9#post-2929924


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 7, 2018)

They've removed the crowd cam during intermissions and when asked about it they gave this smug, obtuse response:






That's no fun allowed taken to an extreme.


----------



## diver (Jan 7, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> Imagine paying 5 dollars to use the chat and then get banned because you used the word "he" instead of "she".


There used to be a really chill mod you could PM and pretty much no matter what he'd unban you. I'm sure he got removed from the mod team after they realized he wasn't a hardass like the rest of them though.



RJ MacReady said:


> They've removed the crowd cam during intermissions and when asked about it they gave this smug, obtuse response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a bunch of cunts. I just want to see DS dad


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## FP 208 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Super Collie (Jan 7, 2018)

Steve Winwood said:


> View attachment 350899



I like to imagine KevinDDR (on the left) is laughing because he can see the post overlaid on the image.


----------



## FP 208 (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh yeah a couple classic old posts highlight gamesdonequick's money practices
http://archive.md/EPKod


 

"throwaway459723895 11 points 3 years ago 

What really bothers me is that several people are paid a secret salary out of the money the community gives. (source: https://forum.speeddemosarchive.com/post/a_change_is_in_order.html)

Yet you are not allowed to know what their salary is despite the community being the ones that raise the money in the first place. This is blamed on "cultural differences in America", yet last time I checked politician's salaries are public in the US too, because the taxpayers who actually pay them have a right to know."
http://archive.md/ODikh


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Jan 7, 2018)

Proto is apparently trooning really bad


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/216435379

In cased you missed Chris Chan on stream, they already posted the video.

He...doesn't even try to sound like a woman at all.

This F-Zero speedrun they got on right now is pretty cool, though. Player is pretty inoffensive since he's just talking about the game and isn't acting dumb.


----------



## Manah (Jan 7, 2018)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> AwfulTroonsDoneSlow is well under way. Lets recap this run:
> 
> 1. This dudette is bad at the game and making countless errors
> 2. Who the heck wears a dress? Girls wear sweat shirts or whatever fashion trend is going on
> ...



I wear dresses sometimes in the summer, but ugh, that looks like something my grandmother would have worn.


----------



## Flareon (Jan 7, 2018)

Manah said:


> I wear dresses sometimes in the summer, but ugh, that looks like something my grandmother would have worn.


My Grandmother is 98 and would never wear something so atrocious


----------



## Manah (Jan 7, 2018)

Flareon said:


> My Grandmother is 98 and would never wear something so atrocious



Well, my grandmother DID go blind.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 7, 2018)

Well, _my_ grandmother is dead so that means that I win and can dress her up however I want.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 7, 2018)

Apparently they fucked up during the F-Zero run and somehow read a donation from the Harvey relief stream in September of last year.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 7, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> Apparently they fucked up during the F-Zero run and somehow read a donation from the Harvey relief stream in September of last year.



"Greetings from Germany, my father died in a hurricane so this donation goes toward kicking Harvey's butt! Such an awesome cause, hope I win the PS4 bundle. Save the frames, kill the animals!"


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 7, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> or cancel one of the games which came after it.


Probably this since I believe the game immediately after it was Undertale. Also too wasn't it specifically AGDQ during that exact race when the audience did that obnoxious Waluigi shit that pissed off the runners? They could be afraid of one of the runners telling the audience to kill themselves again.


----------



## Mesosalpinx (Jan 7, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> Apparently they fucked up during the F-Zero run and somehow read a donation from the Harvey relief stream in September of last year.


http://i.4cdn.org/wsg/1515374663798.webm
https://gamesdonequick.com/tracker/donation/384374


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 7, 2018)

Manah said:


> I wear dresses sometimes in the summer, but ugh, that looks like something my grandmother would have worn.


Kinda funny  how trannies dress themselves like a mother would their 4 year old daughter. Polka dresses and flat, boring, brown, unkempt hair. "Good enough".


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 7, 2018)

MysticMisty said:


> Probably this since I believe the game immediately after it was Undertale. Also too wasn't it specifically AGDQ during that exact race when the audience did that obnoxious Waluigi shit that pissed off the runners? They could be afraid of one of the runners telling the audience to kill themselves again.


That did occur a year ago, but the near-wipe race was six months ago at the last SGDQ. Part of the so-called obnoxiousness (I thought it was hilarious) of all the WAAAAHHHHing was because it was still going on during the end of a really tight race where the outcome really wasn't decided until the last sequence.

edit: In my opinion internet trannies try to act like what they want from a woman as men. So super-slutty with bullshit anime hair and artsy spanx.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 8, 2018)

MomBot is pushing the thing about re-reading the same donation: https://twitter.com/mombot/status/950265342818832384 (https://archive.fo/aGLtG)


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 8, 2018)

It's pretty obvious they're re-reading high dollar donations from previous events in order to generate false hype with the hopes that someone else will either be spurred to make a large donation of their own, or just get people to donate in general. I'm assuming what happened is that they had tasked someone with finding some "good donations" to read from the collection of previous events and that person just clicked "sort by amount" and didn't put any further effort in.

I'd chock it up to being a simple mistake, though it does have some sinister implications regarding how GDQ is going about inspiring donations.


----------



## dumpzone (Jan 8, 2018)

Spoiler: tranny mad











Some of 'em are upset, folks

GDQ salt thread where?


----------



## Flareon (Jan 8, 2018)

Except all the cissies running the event and not allowing anyone to talk in chat lmao. Bullshit they aren't doing anything


----------



## PLB (Jan 9, 2018)

I get that the waah-ing was cringey but the worst thing for an event like this is to have no crowd participation, you need audience participation to keep the atmosphere lively. They could just as easily have a cupboard that the runners play in so that they can completely control the environment but thats not gonna be fun or exciting.

There was also a pretty funny interview with mike wuyama and some other guy who does the setting up.
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/216691612?t=05h17m17s
The highlights is 'it can take years beforehand to set up the hotels'
They also talk a it about how the funding works i.e. the charity give them a lump sum that they use to pay for everything and they just keep the twitch/youtube money.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 9, 2018)

dumpzone said:


> Spoiler: tranny mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>fuck gamers
>fuck twitch
>fuck your community
>fuck your hobby

Yeah? Well fuck you too. Sounds like you didn't want to be here anyways. Bye, Felicia.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 9, 2018)

dumpzone said:


> Spoiler: tranny mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trans people love to pull out the "IT'S A CHARITY EVENT" for some reason, but if they genuinely cared about raising money for Mike Uyama cancer research posters that tell people to get checked for cancer, they'd either behave more reasonably or just stay away so that the charity doesn't have to divert resources to make things more comfortable for a handful of people. Instead, they aggressively flock to the event to get attention (where else can you crossdress live in front of thousands of people and everyone is forced to call you a woman or gets banned) and grow their own channels (as Proto openly admitted) while constantly starting drama, provoking people and abusing their privileges. How's that helping charity?


----------



## Manah (Jan 9, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Instead, they aggressively flock to the event to get attention (where else can you crossdress live in front of thousands of people and everyone is forced to call you a woman or gets banned)



This is obviously a point of contention, but I'm going to play devil's advocate for a second here;

Are the people in reference at AGDQ ugly as fuck? Yeah, sure, but so are a lot of people. Even, you know, women. Who is it _actually_ hurting to call them whatever they want in their space? I've never really understood the compulsion some people have to be bothered by that sort of thing. I understand and agree that people who start REEEing when you get their pronouns wrong are eye rolling and contemptible, but there's a difference between slipping up and going out of your way to antagonize people.

Feel free to call people whatever you want in your own space, but don't go into someone else's and then act galled when you get asked to leave if you don't follow their rules. It's ridiculously entitled.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 9, 2018)

Manah said:


> This is obviously a point of contention, but I'm going to play devil's advocate for a second here;
> 
> Are the people in reference at AGDQ ugly as fuck? Yeah, sure, but so are a lot of people. Even, you know, women. Who is it _actually_ hurting to call them whatever they want in their space? I've never really understood the compulsion some people have to be bothered by that sort of thing. I understand and agree that people who start REEEing when you get their pronouns wrong are eye rolling and contemptible, but there's a difference between slipping up and going out of your way to antagonize people.
> 
> Feel free to call people whatever you want in your own space, but don't go into someone else's and then act galled when you get asked to leave if you don't follow their rules. It's ridiculously entitled.



Trannies are mentally compromised abominations who should have their feelings hurt wherever they go so they an hero.


----------



## Sarkos (Jan 9, 2018)

Why is it that only MTF trans people are so autistic? You never see FTM people chimp out like that.


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 9, 2018)

soryu said:


> View attachment 350883



lol there's no "bravery" with troons. Trenders in particular are all pathologically narcissistic and attention whores, like there's been studies on these kinds of people that fake dysphoria, they're autogynephiles. They get off to themselves, they get off to imagining fucking a female version of themselves, they crave attention and notoriety.



Intelligent Calcium said:


> and grow their own channels (as Proto openly admitted)



It's funny because despite years of shoving his mug into these events Proto only has about 4,300 followers on twitch and around 2400-ish twitter followers. Same goes for most of the trannies that are at GDQ.

Anyways in the future GDQ will probably just disable chat entirely, the trannies on twitter are already calling for it and some weird communist larp'ing accout is taking and posting screenshots of "chat transphobia" every hour.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 9, 2018)

Manah said:


> This is obviously a point of contention, but I'm going to play devil's advocate for a second here;
> 
> Are the people in reference at AGDQ ugly as fuck? Yeah, sure, but so are a lot of people. Even, you know, women. Who is it _actually_ hurting to call them whatever they want in their space? I've never really understood the compulsion some people have to be bothered by that sort of thing. I understand and agree that people who start REEEing when you get their pronouns wrong are eye rolling and contemptible, but there's a difference between slipping up and going out of your way to antagonize people.
> 
> Feel free to call people whatever you want in your own space, but don't go into someone else's and then act galled when you get asked to leave if you don't follow their rules. It's ridiculously entitled.


I mostly agree, I was talking about the trannies who get featured here and not trans people in general so that was an overly generic choice of words on my part. I assume that at least some of the people who were already on stream are autogynephiliacs so my point was that they go there because they literally get off on people having to call them women, not that this is the baseline for all trans people.

As far as twitch chat goes, it's hard to figure out how much of it is genuine transphobia (Withhelde already got really negative reactions a few years back but didn't really do anything wrong) and how much of it is just asshole teens rebelling against authority (when the mods tell them to call a 300 pound Shrek a lady or else).


----------



## Cut my dick into pieces (Jan 9, 2018)

Sarkos said:


> Why is it that only MTF trans people are so autistic? You never see FTM people chimp out like that.



Probably because a lot of them are just like Proto, not actually Transgender, just autistic as fuck (hence the speedrunning) and having issues coming out as gay.


----------



## Whetfahrt Cheesebörger (Jan 9, 2018)

Sarkos said:


> Why is it that only MTF trans people are so autistic? You never see FTM people chimp out like that.



Someone's never met REEEEEbecca.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 9, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> (Withhelde already got really negative reactions a few years back but didn't really do anything wrong)



Really? I'll admit it's been a while but I don't really remember Withhelde getting that much genuine hate from others. I'm sure there were people who were saying rude things just for the sake of doing so, but she's nowhere near the level of batshit crazy as Protomagicalgirl and all of her cronies that have infested the event as of late. I remember Withhelde being a good sport, being competent at her games, and participating in the bonus streams back when they were a thing. She often hung around with Naegleria if I remember correctly.

Oh, and she passed.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 9, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Really? I'll admit it's been a while but I don't really remember Withhelde getting that much genuine hate from others. I'm sure there were people who were saying rude things just for the sake of doing so, but she's nowhere near the level of batshit crazy as Protomagicalgirl and all of her cronies that have infested the event as of late. I remember Withhelde being a good sport, being competent at her games, and participating in the bonus streams back when they were a thing. She often hung around with Naegleria if I remember correctly.
> 
> Oh, and she passed.


Yeah, during the Super Marisa World run at SGDQ 2013. It was nothing compared to today's chat, but people were already pissed because the run was between two much more popular games, SMW is pretty boring and she went over time so they were making the usual tranny jokes and some got banned. Some of the comments on the Youtube VOD still reflect that, I'm surprised they weren't scrubbed.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 9, 2018)

Whetfahrt Cheesebörger said:


> Someone's never met REEEEEbecca.


Bex can say whatever she wants but I don't even think the trannies count her as one of them. I mean she does literally nothing to try to pretend to be a man. She wears women's clothing that emphasizes her tits everyday, shaves her legs, dates a heterosexual man, calls herself by a female name, etc. I swear to God she's just trolling everyone.

As to why actual FTMs aren't annoying? My guess would be because they aren't trying to trick your dick?


----------



## PuToTyra (Jan 9, 2018)

Sarkos said:


> Why is it that only MTF trans people are so autistic? You never see FTM people chimp out like that.



FtMs don't chimp out?

They are the chimpest of all chimps. The ones who don't actually transition with hormone replacement therapy and surgeries and just change their hairstyle and claim they changed their gender are the worst of them. They are basically the sort of people who run tumblr.

It's just that FtM rarely dedicate their time and effort to time-consuming, skill intensive, yet niche hobbies like gaming or speedrunning, due to their female socialization that makes them natural attention whores driven to things that are popular and mainstream(even more so if they are actually transtrenders who (not)transitioned for attention).This is a reason why pretty much all speedrunners are male or mtf.


----------



## Flareon (Jan 9, 2018)

Sarkos said:


> Why is it that only MTF trans people are so autistic? You never see FTM people chimp out like that.


Milo Stewart


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 9, 2018)

Sarkos said:


> Why is it that only MTF trans people are so autistic? You never see FTM people chimp out like that.


Now I wanna see a girl in a snapback and wifebeater manspread on the couch smelling like sweat.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 9, 2018)

Manah said:


> This is obviously a point of contention, but I'm going to play devil's advocate for a second here;
> 
> Are the people in reference at AGDQ ugly as fuck? Yeah, sure, but so are a lot of people. Even, you know, women. Who is it _actually_ hurting to call them whatever they want in their space? I've never really understood the compulsion some people have to be bothered by that sort of thing. I understand and agree that people who start REEEing when you get their pronouns wrong are eye rolling and contemptible, but there's a difference between slipping up and going out of your way to antagonize people.
> 
> Feel free to call people whatever you want in your own space, but don't go into someone else's and then act galled when you get asked to leave if you don't follow their rules. It's ridiculously entitled.



I agree with you for the most part with a very small caveat; it isn't their space. GDQs early on were niche but entertaining and primarily staffed by runners who cared about the cause and were entertaining. Those runners are driven out for the most part and replaced with people like this. Even ignoring they're wearing trans like blackface they're actively making an event worse and trying to get the most out of it for themselves (attention, subscribers, drama pageviews) that really has no place in a charity setting; even as dubious a charity as GDQ has become. 

Although - maybe it is their place now.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 9, 2018)

If you are a speed-runner and stream for a living this event is the biggest business opportunity of the year, I can understand why they make it about themselves instead of the charity.

Doesn't mean I have to like it though...


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jan 9, 2018)

Sarkos said:


> Why is it that only MTF trans people are so autistic? You never see FTM people chimp out like that.


There's FTM transtrenders and pregnant FTM's being paraded around by the media as "so brave". There are just fewer FTMs in general.


----------



## gracious bobbly bits (Jan 9, 2018)

soryu said:


> View attachment 350883



To no ones surprise that person turned out to be  fat lazy unemployed troon:






https://twitter.com/funfettiKitty/status/950875200840699904


----------



## dumpzone (Jan 9, 2018)

https://twitter.com/funfettiKitty/status/950560966437203968

 Check out the troon-jerk in the replies.

It HUNGERS.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 9, 2018)

(Not mine)


----------



## Anightinchristine (Jan 9, 2018)

_01 said:


> View attachment 352795
> (Not mine)



Aside from Bailey Jay and Chris Chan are those all speedrunners? What is it with speedrunning and troons?


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2018)

Anightinchristine said:


> Aside from Bailey Jay and Chris Chan are those all speedrunners? What is it with speedrunning and troons?


I know this sounds like it isn't a serious answer but autism is very prevalent in both transsexualism (source) and speedrunning (no source needed). It may not completely explain why, but it at least explains why the two are so correlated with each other.


----------



## DrPrincessMeatball (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## MrLobe (Jan 10, 2018)

gracious bobbly bits said:


> To no ones surprise that person turned out to be  fat lazy unemployed troon:
> 
> View attachment 352685
> 
> https://twitter.com/funfettiKitty/status/950875200840699904



"Too anxious to get a job" is practically the free space on Lolcow Bingo at this point.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 10, 2018)

_01 said:


> (Not mine)



this explains why there's a dog ending shirt this year on yetee


----------



## BlueSpark (Jan 10, 2018)

Content from the Sam and Tolki subreddit:

Transgendered person wants AGDQ to be run mostly by trans women by 2020:







The Sam and Tolki thread:

https://www.reddit.com/r/SamandTolki/comments/7pcl53/awesome_games_pozzed_quick/

Comments from that thread:


Spoiler: Thread comments









Proto Magical Girl spergs out about people on reddit and their "conspiracy theories":




The Sam and Tolki thread for this only has a couple of comments, so not worth linking.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 10, 2018)

There was also this earlier. I didn't post it because as far as I know that guy is a nobody and not connected to GDQ, but it seems relevant now (and it's pretty funny).



 
I mean, every demography has its tards but people like this seem to get very rarely called out by their peers so it reflects negatively on everyone.


----------



## X68000 (Jan 10, 2018)

The types of trannys that would speedrun are not the types of trannys that would tell these retards that they're fucking everything up and everyone hates them.


----------



## BlueSpark (Jan 11, 2018)

PMG conducts the most awkward interview in human history:


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 11, 2018)

BlueSpark said:


> Transgendered person wants AGDQ to be run mostly by trans women by 2020:


They'll also be changing GDQ from Games Done Quick to Girl Dick Queers.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 11, 2018)

BlueSpark said:


> PMG conducts the most awkward interview in human history:


I feel bad for the dude, he answered to the best of his ability with these stupid fucking questions.


----------



## Koochiching (Jan 11, 2018)

I enjoy watching speedruns but the community can be garbage. Autogynephile Games Done Quick (aka Autists, Girls w/ Dicks, and Queers) starting off rocky with the whole subscription chat thing does not portend well. Hearing about toxic personalities like ProtoMagicalMan helps matters little.

View count is down, runner lineup is underwhelming, still no TASBot, even the couch commentators look bored out of their goddamn minds. What a shitshow.

People are blindly praising the inclusion of loads of mediocre troon runners as an advance for representation. I say it's a setback. What would be a greater slight on the trans community than forcing them to be associated with inept runners? If I were trans, I sure as hell wouldn't look up to Cosmo's later "career," Proto's petty drama-whoring, and Orcastraw's self-centred machinations. Including these useless wet rags in such a major event, at the exclusion of much better runners, just because they dilate their front-holes, in the name of fostering trans representation is incredibly myopic.

Fuck, man. Why can't people just have fun without having to deal with dilator bullshit?


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 11, 2018)

I feel bad for both the trannies and the community

the trannies need to deal with chat sperging

and the community needs to deal with the tranny drama

Dialation speedrun when?


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 11, 2018)

Koochiching said:


> People are blindly praising the inclusion of loads of mediocre troon runners as an advance for representation.


lemme guess, the same people praising the diversity are the ones that don't donate or watch?


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (Jan 11, 2018)

ZehnBoat said:


> lemme guess, the same people praising the diversity are the ones that don't donate or watch?


To be fair, donating to this "be my bestie, feel my testies" shit tier charity is criminal anyways.


----------



## Junx (Jan 11, 2018)

BlueSpark said:


> PMG conducts the most awkward interview in human history:



I have an inkling of a feeling that the speedrunner wasn't amused being introduced as PMC's friend.


----------



## Flareon (Jan 11, 2018)

"You been practicing? Nice that's a good thing to do before your speedruns"
Lmao... what?


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 11, 2018)

Minor cow crossover: The Spoony One, an ex-TGWTG guy who did a video series on Ultima, was pissed that someone sniped the bid war to name the protagonist after him in the Ultima VI speedrun:


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 11, 2018)

Sorry you didn't get your free advertising, buddy.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 11, 2018)

Honestly at this point the best thing to do is to not even acknowledge the drama and the shit show. Because that is all this is and all the trannies want. They want to stir shit/make pity, and the people that sub to GDQ to just shitpost some nothing statement ("GRRRRR GDQ A DUMB AND PROTOMAGICAL """GRLL""" A DUMB!") and get nuked are enabling in so many ways. I have no doubt PMG or one of his friends regularly checks his thread to see the shit being stirred.

TLDR





*Edit:*
Go watch NASA or ESA or any of the other starting groups. They may not be as large or have the production value but they at least try to have fun.

When NASA was doing their recent Halloween stream the streamer was shit posting with chat about candy corn saying it was "Cum flavored wax" and saying anyone who liked it had shit taste in a fun shitposty manor. You will never see anything that genuine or fun at GDQ anymore.


----------



## Manah (Jan 11, 2018)

BlueSpark said:


> PMG conducts the most awkward interview in human history:



The whole 'random bow in hair because girls do that, right?' with zero understanding of style is possibly one of the most offensive things I've seen in this thread.


----------



## Stephen Micek (Jan 11, 2018)

Manah said:


> The whole 'random bow in hair because girls do that, right?' with zero understanding of style is possibly one of the most offensive things I've seen in this thread.


Gay autistic trannies have weaboo fashion sense? Didn't see that one coming


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 11, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> Minor cow crossover: The Spoony One, an ex-TGWTG guy who did a video series on Ultima, was pissed that someone sniped the bid war to name the protagonist after him in the Ultima VI speedrun:



This was super funny because it wasn't just a snipe. Spoony was ahead by ~800$ and someone donated 800+ dollars just to bring the second place contestant to even with him.

If anyone wants some genuine entertainment out of this marathon check out the Athena and Deadly Towers runs from the bad games block last night. No troon bullshit, just pure :autism: when you realize they actually play those godawful, unplayably bad games so often that they can rattle off every significant number at a moment's notice. The DT run in particular is deeply in Poe's law territory and if SNL were to ever satirize speedrunning in general I'd expect it to look very similar.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 12, 2018)

Please tell me this is a joke.

Yes, I know it's not a joke, I just want to want _somebody _to tell me this isn't real.

Zero effort falsetto, garbage narration, playing a game that requires no technical skill, and spends a segment of their commentary talking about pronouns. Why is this not a joke?


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jan 12, 2018)

_01 said:


> Zero effort falsetto, garbage narration, playing a game that requires no technical skill, and spends a segment of their commentary talking about pronouns. Why is this not a joke?


Ironically, Ultima VI is the only game about racism that is actually good.  Alas, but it has come to this.


----------



## Manah (Jan 12, 2018)

You'd think with all the trannies there, one would be able to pass just by sheer numbers.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 12, 2018)

unironically cannot tell the self-identified gender of this person [timestamp: 21:59]


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 12, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> Honestly at this point the best thing to do is to not even acknowledge the drama and the shit show. Because that is all this is and all the trannies want. They want to stir shit/make pity, and the people that sub to GDQ to just shitpost some nothing statement ("GRRRRR GDQ A DUMB AND PROTOMAGICAL """GRLL""" A DUMB!") and get nuked are enabling in so many ways. I have no doubt PMG or one of his friends regularly checks his thread to see the shit being stirred.


almost as if people who are obsessed with identity politics care more about "gotcha" and "gib money" and "pity me" than whatever hobby they are currently infesting.
betcha half of these troons wouldn't be speedrunning or playing games if vidya wasn't so popular.



Pop-Tart said:


> Go watch NASA or ESA or any of the other starting groups. They may not be as large or have the production value but they at least try to have fun.
> 
> When NASA was doing their recent Halloween stream the streamer was shit posting with chat about candy corn saying it was "Cum flavored wax" and saying anyone who liked it had shit taste in a fun shitposty manor. You will never see anything that genuine or fun at GDQ anymore.


i've heard of ESA but not NASA, what is that?



Manah said:


> The whole 'random bow in hair because girls do that, right?' with zero understanding of style is possibly one of the most offensive things I've seen in this thread.


why dress like how women actually dress when you can dress like a stereotype
so progressive



_01 said:


> Zero effort falsetto, garbage narration, playing a game that requires no technical skill, and spends a segment of their commentary talking about pronouns. Why is this not a joke?


have i mentioned that i'm left handed, anyway i'm a left handed person.. and as a left handed person please don't use the word sinister *gets 25 people banned* i like to play video games, as a leftie i face a lot of oppression, donate money please


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 12, 2018)

NASA's name was a parody of ESA's, it was an event where a few speedrunners got together and ran their own uncensored event last year. Not sure if it was a one-off or not. You should look up the Far Cry 3 run they had, it was an amazing train-wreck with a game not fit for speed-running, the commenter reading out speed-runner fan fiction and what the runner claims to be a world record.


----------



## Flareon (Jan 12, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> unironically cannot tell the self-identified gender of this person [timestamp: 21:59]


Alex is a cis guy.


----------



## LucasSomething (Jan 12, 2018)

Transitions Done Quick 2018


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 12, 2018)

AYYY LAMOs confirmed?


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (Jan 12, 2018)

The /v/ edit of that with made up names was hilarious 

edit:


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey now, thats not a balding tranny. Its just your average run-of-the-mill cis woman who's had eight face lifts.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 12, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> AYYY LAMOs confirmed?
> 
> View attachment 354972
> 
> View attachment 354974


i was thinking more like


----------



## yapupboy (Jan 12, 2018)

That's not just a receding hair line, that's a full on skullet


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 12, 2018)

when you decide to change your entire gender but don't bother to buy a wig.


----------



## Koochiching (Jan 12, 2018)

U 'MIRIN BRAH? said:


> The /v/ edit of that with made up names was hilarious
> 
> edit:



That's the least of /v/'s amazing memery about this event. Reminder that it is also responsible for this (and peep OPL):


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 13, 2018)

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/217614881

29:05:00

They have a lady from the charity doing damage control and answering questions. A lot of the answers to some very pertinent questions such as "what do international donations go towards to help other countries" are complete non-answers or redirect the question in general.


----------



## TheQueerion (Jan 13, 2018)

You could now add "Skullet tranny = 1%" to that image.


----------



## LongWayDown (Jan 13, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> NASA's name was a parody of ESA's, it was an event where a few speedrunners got together and ran their own uncensored event last year. Not sure if it was a one-off or not. You should look up the Far Cry 3 run they had, it was an amazing train-wreck with a game not fit for speed-running, the commenter reading out speed-runner fan fiction and what the runner claims to be a world record.



This past year's NASA was the second one. Their whole gimmick was that they didn't like how shitty and overproduced GDQ became so they'd do their own with blackjack and hookers to relive the old days. Wound up being a trainwreck, but an entertaining trainwreck. It was refreshing to see people actually having fun and saying what they wanted, even if there were constant issues.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 13, 2018)

Flareon said:


> Alex is a cis guy.


Yet he passes better for a woman than any of the trannies there.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 13, 2018)

_01 said:


> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/217614881
> 
> 29:05:00
> 
> They have a lady from the charity doing damage control and answering questions. A lot of the answers to some very pertinent questions such as "what do international donations go towards to help other countries" are complete non-answers or redirect the question in general.



The bit here where they get her to create a handle is one of the cringiest things I've ever seen on a stream.


----------



## ForgottenAcct (Jan 13, 2018)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> The bit here where they get her to create a handle is one of the cringiest things I've ever seen on a stream.


My only source is a /v/ thread, so take it with much salt, but in 2017 AGDQ's funds that did reach PCF were primarily blown on nonsense. I believe the foundation's owner keeps 5% of all donations as salary, and only around 13% had gone to cancer research. The remainder was spent on PCF staff and awareness campaigns, because you know, people haven't heard about cancer.

I'll look for that image in the archives and add it to this post.
EDIT: Here's their 990 tax form. From my glancing over it:
In 2016, the PCF raised 6,413,454. They paid out:

 2,457,184 on employees (Including $345,818 for their CEO and $226,132 for the VP), 
$1,236,744 on charity (research and outreach combined). 
That $1,236,744 breaks down to $621,134 in actual itemized research grants and the remainder in outreach donations (awareness donations to organizations). 

They also paid $122,406 in advertising
$87,818 in audio, $83,405 in software
$83,044 in catering, and $491,903 in "other expenses". 
So, around 10% went to actual grants, and the two women in charge, not counting any other employees, pocket just about as much on their own.
I'll upload the tax form somewhere since it's 45 pages of PDF.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-u0RjWsgDef5X8084qo9fdY4O8eIl8ML/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Mesosalpinx (Jan 13, 2018)

_01 said:


> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/217614881
> 
> 29:05:00
> 
> They have a lady from the charity doing damage control and answering questions. A lot of the answers to some very pertinent questions such as "what do international donations go towards to help other countries" are complete non-answers or redirect the question in general.


That was right after they hit $1 million, and Mike Uyama came out just to say that isn't good enough. Donate another million. It doesn't look great when PCF calls their largest funding source "Mike Yama" from "AGD" either.


----------



## FP 208 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mesosalpinx said:


> That was right after they hit $1 million, and Mike Uyama came out just to say that isn't good enough. Donate another million. It doesn't look great when PCF calls their largest funding source "Mike Yama" from "AGD" either.



great clip way to insult your fanbase that donated a million dollars to you while being cringey as fuck


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 13, 2018)

Just imagine what a real charity could do with all that money.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 13, 2018)

Mesosalpinx said:


> That was right after they hit $1 million, and Mike Uyama came out just to say that isn't good enough. Donate another million. It doesn't look great when PCF calls their largest funding source "Mike Yama" from "AGD" either.



This is because AGDQ 2017 raised $2.2 million and they're not anywhere close to that with one day and then some left in the marathon. I don't know if The Yetee have contributed their share yet, but it's usually like $200,000. That leaves a lot even with Twitch subs thrown in.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 13, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> This is because AGDQ 2017 raised $2.2 million and they're not anywhere close to that with one day and then some left in the marathon. I don't know if The Yetee have contributed their share yet, but it's usually like $200,000. That leaves a lot even with Twitch subs thrown in.


Last year they weren't over a million at this point and almost doubled their total during the last three runs when all the money from other sources and huge anonymous donations from who knows where rolled in.


----------



## PLB (Jan 13, 2018)

im not sure about this year but theyetee usually donate several 10k chunks as the event goes on, i havent watched enough to see if they are still doing that this year and i dont know how much is usually added at the end. Also i think you underestimate how much money is put on the save/kill animals bid war it was $794.000 sure some of that money would be donated anyway but that bid war can get pretty intense, Undertale with its rabid fan base got $400,000 over like 5 different categories. checking the bid tracker nothing seems to be any where near that high/contested. There may be a bunch of anonymous donations that come out of nowhere and totally arent them just buffing up the tracker by donating money to themselves but i dont think even then they will come close to last years AGDQ.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 13, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> View attachment 355398
> Just imagine what a real charity could do with all that money.


"Checkyourm8"

Oy cheeki bugga let me get'em cope ye nuts


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 13, 2018)

Yetee already donated once today. Keep in mind a lot of their bigger donations in past runs were towards things like keeping the kill/save the animals bid war close so they are mainly just donating to nothing this year. Biggest thing I can remember this year was the MGS who to kill thing, but that was over a day or two ago. Even disregarding all that, I think the donations will go up this year. Its hard to stop success, even if it is at the expense of fun.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 13, 2018)

PLB said:


> im not sure about this year but theyetee usually donate several 10k chunks as the event goes on, i havent watched enough to see if they are still doing that this year and i dont know how much is usually added at the end. Also i think you underestimate how much money is put on the save/kill animals bid war it was $794.000 sure some of that money would be donated anyway but that bid war can get pretty intense, Undertale with its rabid fan base got $400,000 over like 5 different categories. checking the bid tracker nothing seems to be any where near that high/contested. There may be a bunch of anonymous donations that come out of nowhere and totally arent them just buffing up the tracker by donating money to themselves but i dont think even then they will come close to last years AGDQ.


True. I'm not saying that they're guaranteed to surpass last year's total, just that the number on stream can be a bit deceptive and that they're not as behind as it might seem on first glance.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 13, 2018)

Maybe people finally realized that most of The Yetee's merchandise is garbage and they can no longer afford to donate?


----------



## Manah (Jan 13, 2018)

I wonder what happened to the suggestion they talked about a few years back of switching to MSF for AGDQ, and not just SGDQ. MSF isn't perfect and I'm sure someone in this thread can explain how they're literally the Hitler of charities, but I think it's generally a good cause.


----------



## Plissken (Jan 13, 2018)

Dude.. To think that a concept from the 90s such as speedrunning could turn into such a circle jerk of dumbfuckery (Speed running started with Doom or Quake IIRC, but I'm probably horribly wrong; maybe Unreal or something.) It blows my mind how stupid these communities can become; how do you even MANAGE that? I guess I shouldn't be surprised, considering the topic (Say what you want, but some parts of gaming communities have become toxic as all hell; MMOs anyone?)


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 13, 2018)

Yep. This is what the public face of speedrunning used to look like.

http://quake.speeddemosarchive.com/quake/qdq/






A simpler time with the _proper _amount of rocketjumping.


----------



## Plissken (Jan 13, 2018)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> Yep. This is what the public face of speedrunning used to look like.
> 
> http://quake.speeddemosarchive.com/quake/qdq/
> 
> A simpler time with the _proper _amount of rocketjumps.



I remember the slow moving elevator would drive people insane.


----------



## Junx (Jan 13, 2018)

_01 said:


> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/217614881
> 
> 29:05:00
> 
> They have a lady from the charity doing damage control and answering questions. A lot of the answers to some very pertinent questions such as "what do international donations go towards to help other countries" are complete non-answers or redirect the question in general.



And that is why I only donate at SGDQ for MSF.

I'm not American and read up on the prevent cancer foundation and although they do some international work, they still are an American foundation focusing their work on American mainland and, well , where an inordinate amount of money tends to go to self promotion (guess that's why the tranny train is such a good fit for them ...) and wages of foundation heads (read *ForgottenAcct*'s post for details).


----------



## Alex's Waifu (Jan 13, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> *None of you are funny. If you want to prevent cancer go stand in front of the shuttle running by the hotel on the hour."*





Picaninnyfreeze said:


> Reminder both gdq charities are shit.
> 
> Pcf - simply a money making scheme. Gets away with it by printing awareness fliers. And that's all they do. Gdq is their main source of income. They are interchangeable.
> 
> Msf/dwb - biggest expense is shipping migrants into Europe



This is why I've never donated. Extremely sad to see this money being given to lying thieves when it can be used for so much more. (Education, poverty, hunger) 


Spoiler



Sorry but cancer "awareness" and "research" has been going on for how many years? Raising how much money? Continuing with the same practices for the past how many decades? Yet the percentage of people who suffer and die from it raises every year. For f**ing real?

It's all a scheme. Might as well just take that money and burn it just to keep it out of their greedy paws.

Real treatment for cancer is outlawed in America for many reason$.





Big Meaty Claws said:


> To see them now and how they act and behave and treat there own runners with such loath and strictness makes me fucking mad.
> This used to be a fun event for raising money, now its just a shit show where no one can be themselves and the people running can ban you out  of any notion under the sun





Plissken said:


> Dude.. To think that a concept from the 90s such as speedrunning could turn into such a circle jerk of dumbfuckery (Speed running started with Doom or Quake IIRC, but I'm probably horribly wrong; maybe Unreal or something.) It blows my mind how stupid these communities can become; how do you even MANAGE that? I guess I shouldn't be surprised, considering the topic (Say what you want, but some parts of gaming communities have become toxic as all hell; MMOs anyone?)



Well, what do you expect from people who sit in tiny rooms and smell their own farts all day?



Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> Got around to read the rules of GDQ
> 
> https://gamesdonequick.com/rules
> 
> ...


If I see a thing walk into the women's bathroom and whip out a penis, I'm going into the men's and shitting in the urinals.


----------



## ForgottenAcct (Jan 13, 2018)

Alex's Waifu said:


> Sorry but cancer "awareness" and "research" has been going on for how many years? Raising how much money? Continuing with the same practices for the past how many decades? Yet the percentage of people who suffer and die from it raises every year. For f**ing real?
> 
> It's all a scheme. Might as well just take that money and burn it just to keep it out of their greedy paws.
> 
> Real treatment for cancer is outlawed in America for many reason$.


Don't go full /pol/. Cancer research has progressed but an increasing number of people also take on cancer-risking lifestyles. Boomers are also getting older, which increases prevalence for cancer. PCF is just a shitty charity that is essentially scamming everyone that donates to GDQ. ALSAC handled 1 billion dollars and still spent 540 million dollars directly funding St. Jude Children's Research Hospital. The CEO of ALSAC received around $645,000 in compensation. Why the CEO of CPF, who handles at most less than 1/100th the money of ALSAC, thinks she deserves half their CEO's salary -- to the point that they earn half as much as they entire charity spends on its advertised cause -- shows PCF doesn't need to exist as an organization and could much more effectively just have viewers donate to ALSAC and put the charlatans at PCF out of a job.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 13, 2018)

ForgottenAcct said:


> Don't go full /pol/. Cancer research has progressed but an increasing number of people also take on cancer-risking lifestyles. Boomers are also getting older, which increases prevalence for cancer. PCF is just a shitty charity that is essentially scamming everyone that donates to GDQ. ALSAC handled 1 billion dollars and still spent 540 million dollars directly funding St. Jude Children's Research Hospital. The CEO of ALSAC received around $645,000 in compensation. Why the CEO of CPF, who handles at most less than 1/100th the money of ALSAC, thinks she deserves half their CEO's salary -- to the point that they earn half as much as they entire charity spends on its advertised cause -- shows PCF doesn't need to exist as an organization and could much more effectively just have viewers donate to ALSAC and put the charlatans at PCF out of a job.


we haven't gotten rid of the common cold
IT MUST BE A SCAM


----------



## ForgottenAcct (Jan 13, 2018)

ZehnBoat said:


> we haven't gotten rid of the common cold
> IT MUST BE A SCAM


I don't know if you were agreeing with me in saying the post I quoted is wrong or you thought I was agreeing with that post. ALSAC is a cancer research charity that outperforms PCF in every conceivable way and might as well replace it as the target charity in GDQ. I was saying that cancer research isn't a scam, but PCF is (kind of), and you shouldn't look at PCF's scummy behavior and think that's universal for any organization claiming to fight cancer.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 13, 2018)

ForgottenAcct said:


> I don't know if you were agreeing with me in saying the post I quoted is wrong or you thought I was agreeing with that post. ALSAC is a cancer research charity that outperforms PCF in every conceivable way and might as well replace it as the target charity in GDQ. I was saying that cancer research isn't a scam, but PCF is (kind of), and you shouldn't look at PCF's scummy behavior and think that's universal for any organization claiming to fight cancer.


i was more like poking at alex's waifu.. forgot why exactly i quoted you and not them


----------



## womenslefts (Jan 13, 2018)

Attention! An actual girl, I repeat: A Girl(female) is running Dark Souls 3 right now!
I did not see that coming. Can you imagine how mad the trannies are right now?


----------



## Atarius (Jan 13, 2018)

^That was my reaction too lol.

I'm new to AGDQ and I did throw them 20 bucks. Been new to the controversy surrounding the charity and people like Proto. I'm regretful of the donation now but I guess it went to invariably learning my lesson.


----------



## FP 208 (Jan 13, 2018)

womenslefts said:


> Attention! An actual girl, I repeat: A Girl(female) is running Dark Souls 3 right now!
> I did not see that coming. Can you imagine how mad the trannies are right now?



The trihex "pleb chat" is spammed with REAL GIRL / ACTUAL GIRL / CIS GIRL/ XX GIRL and pepes


----------



## Urban Superstition (Jan 13, 2018)

Are we sure it isn't just a trans who actually passes?


----------



## Junx (Jan 13, 2018)

Urban Superstition said:


> Are we sure it isn't just a trans who actually passes?


Nah, looks to be a real girl, possibly with Aspergers if her blog is anything to go by.

Studies in Aachen Germany.

Besides that, there's a couple of attention seeker troons in Europe, but I can't say I've ever seen any even close to the attentionwhoring level of PMC and the others at GDQ, most also try to at least pass somewhat, choosing gender just to get attention seems a very American thing.

(And to avoid confusion, she's American nationality, but raised in Germany and studying in Germany).


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 14, 2018)

These troons at GDQ are basically "yes I'm a girl yes I play video games" taken to a whole new level. That level being now guys are coopting the attention seeking GIRRRRRRL GAMER thing.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 14, 2018)

Its over, they failed to reach the last incentive and failed to break the AGDQ 2017 record (though they came pretty close) and the last run was two minutes over estimate. Welp, see ya in six months.

edit: They added bits at the end and are claiming this a win with 40k more than last year. But that's no damn win compared to the growth that speedrunning as a whole has had over the past year, etc...







Bet they put the Super Metroid race back in...


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> Its over, they failed to reach the last incentive and failed to break the AGDQ 2017 record (though they came pretty close) and the last run was two minutes over estimate. Welp, see ya in six months.
> 
> edit: They added bits at the end and are claiming this a win with 40k more than last year. But that's no damn win compared to the growth that speedrunning as a whole has had over the past year, etc...
> 
> ...



They included the subscriptions into their donations to claim they broke their record.

Also troons and "allies" on twitter are praising the sub-only chat and wanting it to be disabled all together in future events.

Edit: Shouldn't this thread and the GDQ thread in games be merged at this point? They're both talking about the same thing.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 14, 2018)

It's only a matter of time until every autistic male speedrunner troons out.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 14, 2018)

King n Yellow said:


> Edit: Shouldn't this thread and the GDQ thread in games be merged at this point? They're both talking about the same thing.



Nah, during the other 51 weeks out of the year this thread reverts back to general drama and gossip from the wider speedrunning community regarding people who do not yet have their own thread here.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 14, 2018)

King n Yellow said:


> They included the subscriptions into their donations to claim they broke their record.
> 
> Also troons and "allies" on twitter are praising the sub-only chat and wanting it to be disabled all together in future events.



Most of the subs are most likely twitch prime subs, and the only reason they even got as many of those as they did is because of sub only chat (and this where the r,etards that subbed to ween at PMG and GDQ fucked themselves).

I do wonder how much money they actually made. Half of twitch sub money or so goes to twitch right? Not including prime which is done through twitch/amazon, on top of twitch supporting GDQ be it financially or other wise.

I wonder how much money they actually made through donations, and the overall break down? Because even with other charities that are much less infamous there is a lot of thumbing the scale that happens, let alone one like this.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 14, 2018)

I am like 90% certain Twitch does not take their cut from subscriptions specifically for GDQ.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 14, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I am like 90% certain Twitch does not take their cut from subscriptions specifically for GDQ.



This is the case. Twitch allows GDQ to have the full value of all subs and has for years.


----------



## Junx (Jan 14, 2018)

It's a great tax deductable I guess.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 14, 2018)

Xerxes IX said:


> These troons at GDQ are basically "yes I'm a girl yes I play video games" taken to a whole new level. That level being now guys are coopting the attention seeking GIRRRRRRL GAMER thing.


i like how because of gdq  "omg a girl playing vidya" isn't "omg, i thought all gamers were men" and more "omg, an actual woman and not a tranny!"


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 14, 2018)

posting in both threads because it's just that good





Also


----------



## Gazed too deep (Jan 15, 2018)

For the sake of my sanity, someone at least confirm for me if CarlSagan42 is just a normal speedrunner and not extra crazy. I actually enjoy his shit.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 15, 2018)

ZehnBoat said:


> i like how because of gdq  "omg a girl playing vidya" isn't "omg, i thought all gamers were men" and more "omg, an actual woman and not a tranny!"


I'm surprised a non-trans woman was even allowed to attend. She illustrates just how much they fail at pretending to pass.


----------



## FP 208 (Jan 15, 2018)

Troons (like this furry one, junius_64 : https://kiwifarms.net/threads/leftist-communist-antifa-furry-general.33353/page-23#post-2953900 )
are  climbing atop their soapboxes with microphones to shout about the "success" of agdq. Note over a thousand likes and 600 retweets.




http://archive.md/2p2FL

Of note is this person by all appearances didnt even watch the event since they have no tweets on the main hashtag and their only mention of "AGDQ" is just from their virtue signaling tweet chain above after the event was over


----------



## Mesosalpinx (Jan 15, 2018)

Gazed too deep said:


> For the sake of my sanity, someone at least confirm for me if CarlSagan42 is just a normal speedrunner and not extra crazy. I actually enjoy his shit.


The communities I've seen typically just call him a cuck because of this. I don't hear too much about him anymore, since he switched to Mario Maker streaming.


----------



## Gazed too deep (Jan 15, 2018)

Mesosalpinx said:


> The communities I've seen typically just call him a cuck because of this. I don't hear too much about him anymore, since he switched to Mario Maker streaming.


His mario maker shit is pretty fun to watch. He also does SMW hacks now and then, but I don't think he really actively speedruns? To be fair, apparently getting his doctorate has eaten up a lot of his time so he doesn't have like... a whole day to blow on speedrunning, hence doing mario maker.


----------



## Zencob (Jan 15, 2018)

Carl was whiteknighting PMG on reddit multiple times over the course of the event. Funnily every one of his posts I came across was far more downvoted than your average 'transphobia' diatribe.


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (Jan 18, 2018)

Zencob said:


> Carl was whiteknighting PMG on reddit multiple times over the course of the event. Funnily every one of his posts I came across was far more downvoted than your average 'transphobia' diatribe.


What a faggot.





He's such a cuck that his girlfriend turned out to be a bigger man than he is.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 19, 2018)

U 'MIRIN BRAH? said:


> What a faggot.
> View attachment 360174
> 
> He's such a cuck that his girlfriend turned out to be a bigger man than he is.
> ...


"The worst humanity has to offer"

Torture
War
Murder
Being called a man
"When people ask me why there aren't more female speedrunners, I'm like... isn't it freaking obvious?"

They mean biological women. When there was a (real) woman on camera during speedrunning, people genuinely celebrated. When she was just mediocre at commentating, people perceived it as incredible and amazing. In this mean and cruel world called "reality," the fact that there's hardly any women compared to the amount of men in speedrunning makes it so whenever a woman is playing, the sheer novelty of it can make her much more well received.

Non-passing transsexual women, on the other hand, look ridiculous to most people so of course they're going to be poorly received. It's not even a novelty--there were more trannsexual women speedrunning at the event than genuine, biological women. Don't conflate the treatment of biological women versus transsexual women as if they're interchangeable. They're absolutely not. And the fact that you _also _can identify them as transsexual proves that you don't think they pass either, because if you did then you would be confused why people were calling them men instead of getting angry over it.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 20, 2018)

_01 said:


> "The worst humanity has to offer"
> 
> Torture
> War
> ...


Let's be honest, the real diversity hire (hires?) for the event was the real woman, not the "trans" "women". Women they want nothing to actually do with going by that photo at the restaurant.


----------



## Minge (Jan 20, 2018)

If you are looking for a reason, I'd say its because biological women have no fucking interest in running a mile at the Autism Olympics.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Color Climax Corporation (Jan 20, 2018)

Squibbons at least put some effort into passing, in contrast to some of the hippos you see at GDQ marathons. Allso did some pretty good dark ambient.


----------



## FP 208 (Jan 21, 2018)

http://archive.md/Tjhtd


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 21, 2018)

Steve Winwood said:


> View attachment 362350
> http://archive.md/Tjhtd



Gotta do something while unemployed, I guess.


----------



## D.Angus (Jan 21, 2018)

Steve Winwood said:


> View attachment 362350
> http://archive.md/Tjhtd


Welp, this explains why @Super Collie started this thread...


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 22, 2018)

D.Angus said:


> Welp, this explains why @Super Collie started this thread...



Hah. 

I've actually casually followed the concept of "world records" in video games since around the times when people were setting high scores in arcade games. I'm just really fascinated with who is literally "the best" at a given game. Has nothing to do with furry stuff, that guy's just a tard.


----------



## MechanicalHugbox (Jan 22, 2018)

Is PMG actually part of the speedrunning comunity, did s(he) do any runs or are they just piggybacking off of this event?


----------



## PLB (Jan 22, 2018)

He does seem to still speedrun he got a pb for megaman 1 in the last week which is at 61st 21.46 to the wr of 18.19.
 megaman 8 which he was running hes 22nd at 59.47 compared to 51.10.
tetris(nes) 100 lines level 0 start 50th with a 6.08 to 3.53.
yoshis island 142nd with 2.54.16 to 1.41.50
Megaman 6 20th with a 36.35 to 33.49.
He's got some good times in gameboy games but thats probably more to do with there being fuck all people who run game boy games, Also hes got no. 1 in fire emblem warriors NG+ co-op but nobody else has run that category and its only beating the solo runs by about 2 mins in a hour 20 min run.
Those are all the games going back to september that there are videos on his twitch channel so yeah he does speedrun and being a part of AGDQ kinda innately means that hes part of the speedrunning community but he doesnt exactly have great times in anything hes done regularly/ is popular. He is 100% using GDQ for his own gain i.e. attention and twitch subs but he did like 3 runs at either last years AGDQ or the year before's SGDQ and i think a couple of runs last year over the two events.
Also He was a part of the "all female" speedrunning team Girls on fire until he made someone leave and then got kicked out for being toxic and constantly screeing about donald trump.

He has his own thread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/proto...oss-littledrummergirl-littledrummerboy.32109/ if you want to see more about him specifically.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 22, 2018)

PLB said:


> He does seem to still speedrun he got a pb for megaman 1 in the last week which is at 61st 21.46 to the wr of 18.19.
> megaman 8 which he was running hes 22nd at 59.47 compared to 51.10.
> tetris(nes) 100 lines level 0 start 50th with a 6.08 to 3.53.
> yoshis island 142nd with 2.54.16 to 1.41.50
> ...



His times don't surprise me. White men have always been the best speedrunners.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 22, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> His times don't surprise me. White men have always been the best speedrunners.



>There is a confirmed link between autism and being a tranny
>There is also a widely acknowledged link between autism and speed running
>The best speed runners are white, and most trannies are white
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 24, 2018)

Turns out the first ever pro gamer and speedrunning legend Todd Rogers is a giant fraud.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 24, 2018)

I think everyone's heard of the bullshit Dragster score by now but I never knew about the other ones. How on earth are any of his records still up there?


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 24, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Turns out the first ever pro gamer and speedrunning legend Todd Rogers is a giant fraud.



God damn it, came here to post this exact video. 

I've been following Todd Rogers for a while now. People questioning his records date back to the early 00's on the Atari Age forum where I've kicked around for nearly 20 years. (Atari Age is mentioned by name in Apollo's video at the part where he discusses Rogers' alleged Barnstorming record.) It's really unfortunate that he has been allowed to cheat so much, because I can think of more than a couple of situations where people were discouraged from attempting records in various Atari 2600 games specifically because Rogers' "score" was impossibly high. I guess that was his intention all along, though.

Rogers is a piece of shit and I'm grateful that the current generation of speedrunners and people who create tool-assisted runs have been able to irrefutably poke holes in his bogus scores.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 24, 2018)

Steve Winwood said:


> View attachment 362350
> http://archive.md/Tjhtd



You mean autists


----------



## PuToTyra (Jan 24, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> God damn it, came here to post this exact video.
> 
> I've been following Todd Rogers for a while now. People questioning his records date back to the early 00's on the Atari Age forum where I've kicked around for nearly 20 years. (Atari Age is mentioned by name in Apollo's video at the part where he discusses Rogers' alleged Barnstorming record.) It's really unfortunate that he has been allowed to cheat so much, because I can think of more than a couple of situations where people were discouraged from attempting records in various Atari 2600 games specifically because Rogers' "score" was impossibly high. I guess that was his intention all along, though.
> 
> Rogers is a piece of shit and I'm grateful that the current generation of speedrunners and people who create tool-assisted runs have been able to irrefutably poke holes in his bogus scores.



As a person who plays danmaku and score attack games regularly, I totally don't understand this mindset 
Any score that was reached by someone, can be reached by someone else. If there is anything score games taught me, is that-as long as you aren't physically disabled-anything is possible with time and practice. If you devote yourself enough, reaching such high score is no longer a matter of "if", but "when".

And another thing that these games taught me is that top couple scores on the leader boards are always held by cheaters.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 24, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Turns out the first ever pro gamer and speedrunning legend Todd Rogers is a giant fraud.


"King of video games" is this more proof there's something wrong with everyone named "king of" something ? There's DSP aka King of Hate, King of /pol/, King of Kek, and now this guy


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 28, 2018)

Mostly about GDQ's overly strict rules, with some interviews. Also digs into the whole trans issue a little, with a jab at PMG by a fellow trans speedrunner at around 11:50. Pretty much nothing new for people who follow this thread, but it's a nice summary.


----------



## PLB (Jan 28, 2018)

bit :late:
Wqqqqwrt a good LoZ LTTP speed runner sperging and complaining that GDQ's arent explicitly about trying to get records during the runs and care about watchability rather than having the best/most autistic speedrunners running. He also complaigns about them not having some of the more popular speed games at the marathon which has some merit but at least personally i dont think LTTP is worth watching twice a year.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 28, 2018)

Yoshi's Island run determined fake because what the runner was doing in the game did not match up to the hand cam. I would call autism on analyzing a hand cam frame by frame, but it's pretty damn autistic of Lee_SDA to have recorded himself fake pressing buttons to put over his prerecorded speedrun.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 28, 2018)

Xerxes IX said:


> Yoshi's Island run determined fake because what the runner was doing in the game did not match up to the hand cam. I would call autism on analyzing a hand cam frame by frame, but it's pretty damn autistic of Lee_SDA to have recorded himself fake pressing buttons to put over his prerecorded speedrun.


What a shame, Yoshi's Island at AGDQ 2013 was my intro to speedrunning and Lee commented on that. But I gotta admit, this latest hunt for fake records has been pretty interesting. Very impressive autism on both sides.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 28, 2018)

Well I liked the Tetris block, even if it did have a bunch of trannies in it. But he's right about how they are de-emphasizing the speed running part of the event. In their optimal view it would probably be, as he said, the equivalent of  Lets Play commentary over a speed run, which isn't really what speed running is about. We had two people literally cheat (god mode in Skyrim and using a previous save file in BotW) with no negative consequences but if you say the wrong thing bans are issued. And those two runs should be a big deal, BotW is the biggest game of the year and up until the final day, Skyrim had the highest watcher count. Fucking up on them like that looks bad.


----------



## Malt Liquor (Jan 28, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> What a shame, Yoshi's Island at AGDQ 2013 was my intro to speedrunning and Lee commented on that. But I gotta admit, this latest hunt for fake records has been pretty interesting. Very impressive autism on both sides.



The most impressive show of autism remain the guy who caught Chibi cheating the jump skip on Paper Mario TTYD the same moment it happened


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 28, 2018)

Recent NASA podcast. Super comfy, and they comment on several cheating n other scandals within speed running as of late.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jan 28, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> Well I liked the Tetris block, even if it did have a bunch of trannies in it. But he's right about how they are de-emphasizing the speed running part of the event. In their optimal view it would probably be, as he said, the equivalent of  Lets Play commentary over a speed run, which isn't really what speed running is about. We had two people literally cheat (god mode in Skyrim and using a previous save file in BotW) with no negative consequences but if you say the wrong thing bans are issued. And those two runs should be a big deal, BotW is the biggest game of the year and up until the final day, Skyrim had the highest watcher count. Fucking up on them like that looks bad.



I think the troon/censorship aspects are worth complaining about, but I disagree with the de-emphasizing part of the speedrun bit. Well, to an extent. Big charity events are really about supporting the cause or whatever, which means they favor the performance over setting records and what not. You shouldn't be watching a marathon if you want to see world record attempts. I think the runners all understand that mindset when they go in and submit their runs, and I know some past runners have said they didn't submit anything because their runs would be super similar to what they did last year, just a little more polished. That's why so many runners go in with the mindset of using marathon strats and safety strats. This extends to other marathons too, not just the done quick lines. Even among smaller community events, the goal is typically "show off cool stuff" as opposed to set world records.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 28, 2018)

Well that's all well and good, but there still has to be a run under there. As I said above, two people literally gave up and did what could be called a "continued reset" in their runs. I don't know if the Skyrim guy was really fucked or not (wasn't really paying attention and don't know how the game works in regards to glitches) but the Zelda guy chose to use a back up file instead of give up on the flying and spend a minute running somewhere. Unfucking himself would have taken less time than a whole bunch of other people trying to redo glitches.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jan 29, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> Well that's all well and good, but there still has to be a run under there. As I said above, two people literally gave up and did what could be called a "continued reset" in their runs. I don't know if the Skyrim guy was really fucked or not (wasn't really paying attention and don't know how the game works in regards to glitches) but the Zelda guy chose to use a back up file instead of give up on the flying and spend a minute running somewhere. Unfucking himself would have taken less time than a whole bunch of other people trying to redo glitches.



I didn't see either of those runs, but backup saves aren't really uncommon at marathons. There have even been a few instances of bigger runners failing to complete their games. IIRC, keizaron has a history of failing runs, but nobody really cares because a lot of people like him. I figured that's why he was allowed back at all, despite his run last year being problematic for the "assumed gender" joke. The Zelda thing does sound like a weird time to use one, but maybe they just really wanted to show off the glitch? Either way, it doesn't sound like it ruined the run or anything. It's also something that I can't really fault the marathon for. I'm sure they put some pressure on the runners to stay within their estimates, but it looked like all the runners were incredibly generous with their times. I think the decision to use backup saves or resets or what not is entirely on the runner.

If you want to see more "serious" speedruns, you're better off just sticking to watching individual channels. There's just a lot of repetition and resetting in those real runs that isn't entertaining to watch in a marathon style setting, especially when the goal of the event is charity/lining the hosts pockets with money in the name of charity.

*Quick edit* I should also add that there are some runners that no longer go to marathons because they don't like that they're focused on the entertainment aspect or feel they have nothing to add to it, and that's perfectly fine and totally understandable. I'm just trying to say that marathons being gimmicky as opposed to legitimate world records attempt isn't new or something that should be faulted.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 29, 2018)

Cyber Bowling said:


> I didn't see either of those runs, but backup saves aren't really uncommon at marathons. There have even been a few instances of bigger runners failing to complete their games. IIRC, keizaron has a history of failing runs, but nobody really cares because a lot of people like him. I figured that's why he was allowed back at all, despite his run last year being problematic for the "assumed gender" joke. The Zelda thing does sound like a weird time to use one, but maybe they just really wanted to show off the glitch? Either way, it doesn't sound like it ruined the run or anything. It's also something that I can't really fault the marathon for. I'm sure they put some pressure on the runners to stay within their estimates, but it looked like all the runners were incredibly generous with their times. I think the decision to use backup saves or resets or what not is entirely on the runner.
> 
> If you want to see more "serious" speedruns, you're better off just sticking to watching individual channels. There's just a lot of repetition and resetting in those real runs that isn't entertaining to watch in a marathon style setting, especially when the goal of the event is charity/lining the hosts pockets with money in the name of charity.
> 
> *Quick edit* I should also add that there are some runners that no longer go to marathons because they don't like that they're focused on the entertainment aspect or feel they have nothing to add to it, and that's perfectly fine and totally understandable. I'm just trying to say that marathons being gimmicky as opposed to legitimate world records attempt isn't new or something that should be faulted.



But there's obviously a pretty big leap between marathons not being focused on legitimate world record attempts and them allowing runners to activate god mode when they feel like it.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 29, 2018)

Cyber Bowling said:


> There have even been a few instances of bigger runners failing to complete their games.



I want to say it was AGDQ last year where there was an any% run of Zelda : Windwaker where this happened and it was equally hilarious and awful. 

For those unfamiliar with WW, fairies function as major health pickups and visibly fly upwards about 200' when they despawn. There's also a trick where you can abuse Link going into a dead state to hover diagonally upwards (zombie hovering) and if you somehow collect health before you touch the ground you won't die - essentially an incredibly limited and difficult superjump. A specific instance of this trick required by the run involves spawning some fairies and then zombie hovering into a location that a fairy might possibly fly through, maybe, during its rocket upwards before it despawns. This trick is literally in the room before the final boss and they got there in something like an hour and a half out of their allocated 3 and then proceeded to spend the entirety of the remaining time unsuccessfully trying to do the trick while getting progressively angrier as attempt after attempt failed.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 29, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> Recent NASA podcast. Super comfy, and they comment on several cheating n other scandals within speed running as of late.


This Krysssstal they start talking about at 1:24:40 sounds like a topic for this thread, does anyone know more about him/her?


----------



## Sotha Sil (Jan 29, 2018)

Twin Galaxies have removed all of Todd's scores, and banned him from participating in the leaderboards.

About damn time.


----------



## A Witty Name (Jan 29, 2018)

Malt Liquor said:


> The most impressive show of autism remain the guy who caught Chibi cheating the jump skip on Paper Mario TTYD the same moment it happened



No ordinary act of autism either, he was so autistic that he was able to identify a 1/20th of a second delay on a load screen and catch Mario moving downwards for 1/30th of a second in a failed attempt to do a one frame trick, all in real time as it happened live, in order to catch Chibi cheating.

If there was ever such a thing as super autism, that was it.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 29, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> This Krysssstal they start talking about at 1:24:40 sounds like a topic for this thread, does anyone know more about him/her?



>Her
Let's be honest m8 chances are it is either an ugly dude or troon, with maybe a one (1) in a million chance of being an actual girl (girl).


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jan 29, 2018)

PrincessJupiter said:


> But there's obviously a pretty big leap between marathons not being focused on legitimate world record attempts and them allowing runners to activate god mode when they feel like it.



That's fair, but if it was just one run out of however many are done at the marathon, I wouldn't say it's a problem with the marathon. Having to resort to cheats during a marathon is pretty lackluster because there's nothing interesting about using built in cheats. At least with some runs that rely on using glitches to make the character unkillable, you get to see them performing some weird glitch to initiate it as opposed to just typing in console commands.

That's where I think having runners/a couch with good commentary really come into play. You can have a pretty awful run that gets redeemed just by the fact that everyone is having fun. The best example I can think of is Bonesaw's run from a few years ago where the run itself was a mess, but they managed to keep it entertaining and didn't just resort to cheating or something to get around the issues with the run. Of course, that also led to them getting banned after the fact because GDQ staff thought that Air Canada or whatever actually cared about that run, and that's where the marathon being at fault comes back into play. It's also one of the reasons why other smaller marathons are a lot more fun. I think those marathons have the same mindset that it's more about the entertainment factor than the runs, but they're also smart enough to recognize that what people are entertained by is the runners being themselves, so they don't ban people or issue a bunch of rules regarding what they can talk about.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jan 29, 2018)

It takes a special kinda person to cheat in a colorful dinosaur game for e-cred.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 30, 2018)

A Witty Name said:


> No ordinary act of autism either, he was so autistic that he was able to identify a 1/20th of a second delay on a load screen and catch Mario moving downwards for 1/30th of a second in a failed attempt to do a one frame trick, all in real time as it happened live, in order to catch Chibi cheating.
> If there was ever such a thing as super autism, that was it.



IMO that specific instance wasn't that terrible - he wasn't watching the trick, he was watching Chibi's lack of any visible reaction towards nailing what's supposed to be an insanely difficult trick on the first try. There was no surprise, no shock.. nothing. He just smelt a rat when it happened and turned out to be right.

The digging through the video frame-by-frame to prove it was pretty :autism: though.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 30, 2018)

So earlier today Cosmo/Narcissa hijacked the ZSR (ZeldaSpeedRuns) domain name and pointed it to a gimped version of the site with his logo plastered on it (warning: he added autoplay music). Since he won't give up control, ZSR has been forced to move the content to new subdomain on speedrun.com.


----------



## Gazed too deep (Jan 30, 2018)

You know who seems like a nice, "normal", respectable NEET in the speedrunning community? Simpleflips. That is why speedrunners hate him.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow what a reasonable and well-adjusted person. This will certainly not further damage Cosmo's already tarnished reputation within the wider speedrunning community.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 30, 2018)

RJ MacReady said:


> So earlier today Cosmo/Narcissa hijacked the ZSR (ZeldaSpeedRuns) domain name and pointed it to a gimped version of the site with his logo plastered on it (warning: he added autoplay music). Since he won't give up control, ZSR has been forced to move the content to new subdomain on speedrun.com.


This of course, is because he's mad that they're seem to have success at making money, while the ebegging troon routine is bringing him no favors.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Xerxes IX said:


> This of course, is because he's mad that they're seem to have success at making money, while the ebegging troon routine is bringing him no favors.


Say what you want about Cosmo, either that he was a dork with a stupid obsession or an enthusiast with strong motivation. His "Narcissa" personality has completely erased any redeeming qualities Cosmo might have once had.

Actually, no. Let's do a thought exercise. Pretend that all you know about Cosmo is his Narcissa persona. Is there a single, objectively good quality about him? And I mean objectively good, not things like "it's fun to laugh at him" or "he hasn't murdered anybody yet." Something even your elderly grandma would hear and think "that sounds like a nice person." Because I've got nothing.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 31, 2018)

Cosmo is a gender-neutral username and giving it up after all that Nintendo World Championship fame was a truly exceptional move. But then again I am sure that you all have beaten that into the dust already.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 2, 2018)

SGU Winter 2018 is going on for the rest of the weekend. Schedule is found here, the most notable thing on there is probably Mario Odyssey. Seems very lonely so far.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Feb 4, 2018)

So as a followup to that Todd Rodgers smackdown there's been a bit of a crackdown on old scores possibly being fake, and it turns out the king of kong may in fact be the king of tool-assisted speedrunning. Calling bullshit due to audio glitches and video desyncs is one thing, but the proof shown here is a whole new level of bizarre.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 5, 2018)

Wq has a video up on Billy Mitchel too, but he obviously rambles off on Krystal etc. on it. Shine on you very, very crazy diamond.


----------



## I Can't Hear You (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm glad this thread exists. Speedrunning community has so many lolcows. Kryssstal is one of them, and he has a bunch of orbiters who are lolcows as well. I first noticed Kryssstal in multiple stream chatrooms when I started watching speedrun streams in 2010, and A Link to the Past was one of the few streams I watched periodically but I never participated in the community. Kryssstal always gave me a wrong impression. Most of the people I watched actually grinded out their practice runs and got close enough to World Record times, but this person comes out of nowhere and sets a WR time and everyone is nuthugging the shit out of him. Nobody's ever really seen or spoken to this person. Rarely streams his "gameplay." Very odd.

I saw a thread on 8chan /cow/ one day (for some reason I can't find it or it got deleted), and someone had mentioned Metting (https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Metting) and there was a picture of Kryssstal there. It's not there anymore, but fear not, guys! I'm going to save the day and link this picture:







If you guys dig really hard, you can find a treasure trove of chatlogs and archived 4chan's /srg/ threads discussing about what a fucking lunatic this Kryssstal character is. This person goes through tons of username changes so that you guys won't be able to find him easily. Kryssstal is prone to deleting all traces of himself off the internet, even his aliases.

I apologize if I don't have something good to contribute to this thread other than mentioning what a fucking psychotic Kryssstal is, and to post his photo here.

[Edit:] Kryssstal is known for logging chats from hundreds of IRC channels or Twitch channels using a botnet (I think one of the bot names was the_forkies (on Twitch)). Because guess why? To protect his faked Zelda run and his "legacy" by running a smear campaign against you.


----------



## GreenJacket (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Super Collie (Feb 20, 2018)

The European Speedrunner Assembly's 2018 winter marathon started a few hours ago. In brief terms, the ESA is basically Europe's equivalent to the US' Games Done Quick.

You can tune in here: https://www.twitch.tv/esamarathon

Full schedule here: https://esamarathon.com/schedule
(Schedule automatically adjusts to your local time zone.)

They've got a pretty okay selection of games for the five days that this marathon is scheduled to last. (ESA's winter marathon is their short one and their "main" marathon happens in the summer, essentially the opposite of how GDQ does their events.) I flipped through the schedule and I didn't see any names that called out to me as red flags so that's always a plus. ESA is one of the marathons that routinely seems to have their shit together, so I doubt we're going to see anything even remotely _*close*_ to the drama and shitshow that has been the previous 2 GDQ events. ESAWinter2018 is benefiting Save the Children.

If you're fed up with the antics, "diversity hires", and virtue signalling of Games Done Quick, this is where you need to be.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Feb 21, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> The European Speedrunner Assembly's 2018 winter marathon started a few hours ago. In brief terms, the ESA is basically Europe's equivalent to the US' Games Done Quick.
> 
> You can tune in here: https://www.twitch.tv/esamarathon
> 
> ...



Within 2 hours of the event, they'd already had more real women on camera than AGDQ did for its entire duration.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 21, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> If you're fed up with the antics, "diversity hires", and virtue signalling of Games Done Quick, this is where you need to be.


Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 21, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts.
> View attachment 387637



_Motherfucker._


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 22, 2018)

For those of you following the European Speedrunner Assembly, Zelda: The Wand of Gamelon (aka "that awful Zelda game on the CD-i") will be streamed in about three hours from now (10:15 pm Eastern time). As always you can check the schedule to see the time adjusted to your time zone.

Figured I'd give you guys a heads up since it's one of those classic "legendary bad" games.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 23, 2018)

South Park: The Fractured But Whole is being run at ESA right now and the chat has been openly bashing Protomagicalgirl for nearly the entire duration of the run, namely when there were unattractive women or transgendered characters on screen, or any reference to "cis" (early in the game). I haven't watched any of the ESA stream today, just South Park, so I don't know if bashing PMG has been a recurring gag or if the chat is just playing off of the politically incorrect humor of the current game. They've also been making jokes at the expense of Games Done Quick in regards to South Park's content. Currently, a technical problem has accidentally killed the game audio and the chat started saying the game is "now GDQ-friendly" along with other similar remarks.

I really don't think the community is going to take too kindly to PMG intruding at this event, both because of who she is and what she represents in the community, but also because this is a _European_ event.

Rumor has it according to ESA's stream chat that PMG is attempting to hook onto this event in the summer as a commentator/host and not as an actual runner. Considering that ESA has been anchored by natal women this whole event, this just marks another point in "women" chasing them out in the name of "inclusiveness".


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 23, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> South Park: The Fractured But Whole is being run at ESA right now and the chat has been openly bashing Protomagicalgirl for nearly the entire duration of the run, namely when there were unattractive women or transgendered characters on screen, or any reference to "cis" (early in the game). I haven't watched any of the ESA stream today, just South Park, so I don't know if bashing PMG has been a recurring gag or if the chat is just playing off of the politically incorrect humor of the current game. They've also been making jokes at the expense of Games Done Quick in regards to South Park's content. Currently, a technical problem has accidentally killed the game audio and the chat started saying the game is "now GDQ-friendly" along with other similar remarks.
> 
> I really don't think the community is going to take too kindly to PMG intruding at this event, both because of who she is and what she represents in the community, but also because this is a _European_ event.
> 
> Rumor has it according to ESA's stream chat that PMG is attempting to hook onto this event in the summer as a commentator/host and not as an actual runner. Considering that ESA has been anchored by natal women this whole event, this just marks another point in "women" chasing them out in the name of "inclusiveness".


is there any more info about this?


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 23, 2018)

carltondanks said:


> is there any more info about this?



Not that I am aware of, it was mostly just hearsay and shitposting in the ESA Twitch chat. People were being auto-moderated for saying profanities and slurs that trigger the automatic chat filter, but by and large mods were not manually banning people for making jokes at the expense of Protomagicalgirl/Games Done Quick during the South Park run. Most of the messages I was seeing were in regards to how the nature of the game's content was reflective of the current state of GDQ. An example is how the runner was mashing through menus really fast when "building" his character, so he ended up making a "cisgender straight male". Chat started blowing up with "triggered" emotes and saying "BANNED FROM GDQ" and whatnot.

Since chat was already on the subject of GDQ some people also started talking about specific people within GDQ, namely Protomagicalgirl, and the fact that she is making plans to either attend or potentially even participate at ESA's summer marathon this year. Naturally, virtually no one was pleased with this. People were openly talking about how toxic of a person she is.

I didn't take any screenshots because chat was moving pretty fast and it was all just casual shitposting anyways. It didn't seem like the type of content that needed preservation or anything.


----------



## Flareon (Feb 24, 2018)

Can you imagine her reaction if she gets rejected? 
Because only transphobes would ever reject such a wonderful person!


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Feb 24, 2018)

Twitch vods contain replays of the chat if anyone's really curious. Agreed that it didn't look like anything worth preserving but the sheer volume was sort of amusing.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 24, 2018)

Flareon said:


> Can you imagine her reaction if she gets rejected?
> Because only transphobes would ever reject such a wonderful person!



I don't think anyone is going to object to her being there as an attendee, but I wouldn't blame someone for having reservations about letting her get involved with the event simply because she's an American, with nothing to do in regards to her history of behavior at GDQ at all. This is a European event intended to showcase and celebrate the best speedrunners in Europe because for many of them visiting the USA to attend Games Done Quick is extremely cost-prohibitive. This is _their_ show. Protomagicalgirl showing up and expecting to be on the show's staff would be incredibly rude of her.

But of course if anyone involved with ESA has any qualms about PMG or her cronies showing up it doesn't matter what their reasoning or excuses are, they are just going to be drawn and quartered on social media and called transphobic or whatever.



ducktales4gameboy said:


> Twitch vods contain replays of the chat if anyone's really curious. Agreed that it didn't look like anything worth preserving but the sheer volume was sort of amusing.



I was not aware that Twitch VODs now also preserve the chat, that's really cool.


----------



## Boss Bass (Feb 26, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I don't think anyone is going to object to her being there as an attendee, but I wouldn't blame someone for having reservations about letting her get involved with the event simply because she's an American, with nothing to do in regards to her history of behavior at GDQ at all. This is a European event intended to showcase and celebrate the best speedrunners in Europe because for many of them visiting the USA to attend Games Done Quick is extremely cost-prohibitive. This is _their_ show. Protomagicalgirl showing up and expecting to be on the show's staff would be incredibly rude of her.
> 
> But of course if anyone involved with ESA has any qualms about PMG or her cronies showing up it doesn't matter what their reasoning or excuses are, they are just going to be drawn and quartered on social media and called transphobic or whatever.
> 
> ...



It's actually pretty easy to programmaticly grab the chat from the vod. 
Do we have a "tech thread" for things like this?


----------



## Pop-Tart (Feb 28, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Rumor has it according to ESA's stream chat that PMG is attempting to hook onto this event in the summer *as a commentator/host and not as an actual runner*.



No actual contribution to the event, and honestly IMO looks like a means of fill a void/power grab.

NASA has also commented on the bold part previously as an issue with GDQ. In that GDQ is not really for or about the Speedrunner/runners anymore. That most people there are now commentators or hosts have never even done it that much or only in a token sense.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 28, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> No actual contribution to the event, and who honestly IMO looks like a means of fill a void/power grab.
> 
> NASA has also commented on the bold part previously as an issue with GDQ. In that GDQ is not really for or about the Speedrunner/runners anymore. That most people there are now commentators or hosts have never even done it that much or only in a token sense.



NASA is also probably going to be the only speedrunning event that holds its ground and tells everyone else to fuck off, as bad as that sounds. I disagree with some of the antics and stuff that happens on NASA's stream, but it's refreshing to have a speedrun marathon that has a very laid back atmosphere where people can breathe and if they accidentally say "fuck" when they mess up they don't get banned for life and have people smear their reputation online.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Feb 28, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> NASA is also probably going to be the only speedrunning event that holds its ground and tells everyone else to fuck off, as bad as that sounds. I disagree with some of the antics and stuff that happens on NASA's stream, but it's refreshing to have a speedrun marathon that has a very laid back atmosphere where people can breathe and if they accidentally say "fuck" when they mess up they don't get banned for life and have people smear their reputation online.



I still find the irony of people getting in trouble for saying "fuck" while speed running shit like South Park or Doom.

Also, le choke meme from the ESA stream.


----------



## DrPrincessMeatball (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## GraniteRode (Mar 6, 2018)

Cross-posting from the PMG thread we have here, but hold on to your asses because this might get good. (or bad.)


----------



## GraniteRode (Mar 6, 2018)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## A Witty Name (Mar 6, 2018)

He's hell bent on ruining every marathon, isn't he?


----------



## Fagnacious D (Mar 6, 2018)

Don't let the troons infect you, ESA. Learn from the mistakes of ADGQ


----------



## Flareon (Mar 6, 2018)

Fagnacious D said:


> Don't let the troons infect you, ESA. Learn from the mistakes of ADGQ


Weren't they poking fun at him like 2 weeks ago during their marathon tho


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 6, 2018)

Flareon said:


> Weren't they poking fun at him like 2 weeks ago during their marathon tho



Yes, the Twitch chat was openly mocking him at every appropriate opportunity (and even just in general) and were making countless jokes at the expense of GDQ as a whole, especially when actual women were on camera.


----------



## A Witty Name (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Boss Bass (Mar 7, 2018)

A Witty Name said:


>


_Implying there was more than one woman on stage at AGDQ..._


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Mar 7, 2018)

Fagnacious D said:


> Don't let the troons infect you, ESA. Learn from the mistakes of ADGQ


Rejecting him would give him an opportunity to whine about how transphobic ESA is and claim victimhood all week on twitter. He'd probably love that more than actually attending.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Mar 7, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Rejecting him would give him an opportunity to whine about how transphobic ESA is and claim victimhood all week on twitter. He'd probably love that more than actually attending.


He probably registered _because_ he heard about the people at ESA making fun of him. There's no way he didn't hear about that or see it himself, the only reason he's not distancing himself from the event because muh transphobia is that it'll have a bigger payoff if/when they reject him.


----------



## Flareon (Mar 7, 2018)

A Witty Name said:


>


Implying it was difficult to tell that any of them were trans


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 7, 2018)

Boss Bass said:


> _Implying there was more than one woman on stage at AGDQ..._


There were a couple, its just that only one was allowed to actually play a game.


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 7, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> There were a couple, its just that only one was allowed to actually play a game.



Skybilz was the only runner at AGDQ I think.

fftopic: She's a great streamer by the way. Earlier this afternoon she won a Super Mario Bros 3 race in the ongoing tournament and advanced to the quarterfinals.


----------



## GraniteRode (Mar 8, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> There were a couple, its just that only one was allowed to actually play a game.



Can confirm that there were multiple girls at the event as I'm friends with a few that went. GDQ put the trannies up front though.

Edited to clarify that there were some actual females on staff helping with the practice room, as well.

Also, does anyone have any information on a rumor I've heard floating about? There was supposedly some controversy over one game where a tranny was accepted for a game over the WR holder despite the accepted person being like 8th or 10th on the leaderboard? I mean, it's GDQ so I wouldn't be surprised if it were true.


----------



## GraniteRode (Mar 8, 2018)

Proto found another marathon to shit up.


 

He isn't the only tranny, Hex is also one as well. Meanwhile, pidge is, as far as I'm aware, an actual girl. Chat will be rich.


----------



## FP 208 (Mar 8, 2018)

GraniteRode said:


> Also, does anyone have any information on a rumor I've heard floating about? There was supposedly some controversy over one game where a tranny was accepted for a game over the WR holder despite the accepted person being like 8th or 10th on the leaderboard? I mean, it's GDQ so I wouldn't be surprised if it were true.



Orcastraw, a MTF speedrunner submitted at "the last moment" a Zelda:BOTW speedrun and AGDQ accepted it even though the rest of the community refused to submit an entry saying "the speedrun wasn't mature enough yet to be the best it can be shown off" and people think Orcastraw got accepted despite being way down on the leaderboard because of tranny hijinx

there are some reddit shortlived discussions of this like https://www.reddit.com/r/AGDQ/comments/6ncau6/legend_of_zelda_breath_of_the_wild_speedrun_why/


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 8, 2018)

Actual women at AGDQ? Like women with vaginas and stuff


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Mar 8, 2018)

GraniteRode said:


> Proto found another marathon to shit up.
> 
> View attachment 398447
> 
> He isn't the only tranny, Hex is also one as well. Meanwhile, pidge is, as far as I'm aware, an actual girl. Chat will be rich.



Pidge is a girl who swears like a sailor and knows how to do actual funny commentary. She’s basically the polar opposite of a GDQ runner so the chat’s reactions going from her to proto are going to be amazing.


----------



## Boss Bass (Mar 8, 2018)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> Pidge is a girl who swears like a sailor and knows how to do actual funny commentary. She’s basically the polar opposite of a GDQ runner so the chat’s reactions going from her to proto are going to be amazing.


Strong recommendation for Pidge's youtube channel, her Mario RPG runs are great, as well as her random one off runs.  Really funny during races and one-off categories as well.

PMG just commentated a Megaman relay and did a pretty good job. Very knowledgable, but unfortunately wouldn't let any other commentator get a word in edgewise.  If that were their floor instead of their ceiling, I'd be pretty  honestly.


----------



## GraniteRode (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info with pidge. The only things I know of her are in passing from other people, much appreciated. Will have to look into her stuff.



Steve Winwood said:


> Orcastraw, a MTF speedrunner submitted at "the last moment" a Zelda:BOTW speedrun and AGDQ accepted it even though the rest of the community refused to submit an entry saying "the speedrun wasn't mature enough yet to be the best it can be shown off" and people think Orcastraw got accepted despite being way down on the leaderboard because of tranny hijinx
> 
> there are some reddit shortlived discussions of this like https://www.reddit.com/r/AGDQ/comments/6ncau6/legend_of_zelda_breath_of_the_wild_speedrun_why/



I knew about the incident with Orcastraw, that was quite the entertaining shit show. I was more referring to that I had heard about, specifically, AGDQ2018 having this issue of a trans runner being picked over a WR holder with there being like a 5 - 10 minute difference in time? Didn't know if anyone else knew anything about it or not or if it was simply fruitless gossip. Hoping that this happened to show blatant "trandering" (tranny pandering). Not that it hasn't been obvious enough as it is.


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (Mar 9, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Skybilz was the only runner at AGDQ I think.
> 
> fftopic: She's a great streamer by the way. Earlier this afternoon she won a Super Mario Bros 3 race in the ongoing tournament and advanced to the quarterfinals.


The girl who did Dark Souls III is a natal female as well. https://www.twitch.tv/sayvitv


----------



## 0 2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Apparently during AGDQ this year, it became a sort of meme to reference "dilating" all the time whenever a transsexual player as on stream (which there was an excessive of amount of), referring to it as "DIAL 8." So much that standard users were very confused and asked what it meant.

Unfortunately the posts on the Reddit for AGDQ got taken down. Supposedly transsexual users started by posting in the threads outright lying through saying that you don't have to dilate after sexual reassignment surgery, and then they reneged to "we don't dilate all day," just...most of the time. Sadly all the remains is a /v/ thread commenting on it.


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 9, 2018)

_01 said:


> Apparently during AGDQ this year, it became a sort of meme to reference "dilating" all the time whenever a transsexual player as on stream (which there was an excessive of amount of), referring to it as "DIAL 8." So much that standard users were very confused and asked what it meant.
> 
> Unfortunately the posts on the Reddit for AGDQ got taken down. Supposedly transsexual users started by posting in the threads outright lying through saying that you don't have to dilate after sexual reassignment surgery, and then they reneged to "we don't dilate all day," just...most of the time. Sadly all the remains is a /v/ thread commenting on it.



Someone got the donation reader to say "dial 8" during the Burnout run if I remember correctly.


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah IIRC there's a couple webms of dial8 donations around. Hilarious.


----------



## GraniteRode (Mar 10, 2018)

GDQ:

>family friendly
>constant dilation jokes

Pick one, you cuntflaps. Last I checked, I didn't think dilation jokes were family friendly.

Edited to just point out that we all know none of the trannies and troons at the GDQs are having bottom surgery so the only thing they are gonna dilate is their ass. Fun thought.


----------



## GraniteRode (Mar 11, 2018)

https://www.twitch.tv/gamesfinished

This is going on right now, they are helping SideKicks Foundation.

Schedule is here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wEM3byodDFQ0q3WD3sefTD7B5bpVARD5ZlYChSwszac/edit#gid=0

Proto's there in the flesh, literally about to start running Mega Man 8 and Mega Man 5. I wish I had found this sooner, honestly. Seems like a good event except for, well, Proto.


----------



## Truant (Mar 23, 2018)

Behold, Miles.


Spoiler: large











Edit: Oh, I'm late? Shucks.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 24, 2018)

You're as late as his period.


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 24, 2018)

Didn't he used to run Super Monkey Ball? There's a testicles joke in there somewhere but it's too goddamned early in the morning for my brain to be working 100%.


----------



## PLB (Mar 24, 2018)

I guess he lost the Balls required to play!

It's ok I'll see myself out.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 24, 2018)

He replaced the monkey balls with horse steroids.


----------



## Shark (Apr 4, 2018)

A known Battle for Bikini Bottom speedrunner named SHiFT, underwent doxing that occurred on himself and his mod(s). The outcome of this led to a sub-only chat that lasted for quite a while. To this day, he is still trying to get Twitch to do something.

SHiFT’s constant reactions are what keeps most people coming back. He loves to get the winning remark/comeback on those dang dirty trolls. But the one thing that truly sets him off, “kids game, spongebob game.” It’s quite interesting.

*He’s also dating one of his twitch mods*


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Apr 5, 2018)

https://gamesdonequick.com/submission/all

Looks like SGDQ schedule has been (mostly) posted. Our favorite troon pants-shitter, protomagicalboy isn't running a thing apparently. Will this stop him from commentating? 

Haha. I wish.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow 1800+ hours of rejected content, no wonder why some people did not have their submissions watched by GDQ.


----------



## Zencob (May 13, 2018)

PMG was on call on the ESA schedule reveal stream and has multiple games in the schedule including TGM with troon friend and some other guy, in case anyone was hoping they would just flat out reject him or something.


----------



## Xerxes IX (May 13, 2018)

Zencob said:


> PMG was on call on the ESA schedule reveal stream and has multiple games in the schedule including TGM with troon friend and some other guy, in case anyone was hoping they would just flat out reject him or something.


He's not being very culturally sensitive. It's Europe, so I'd expect GDQ except with an influx of Muslim runners instead of troon ones.


----------



## GraniteRode (May 14, 2018)

For those that want to see the (currently in rough format) ESA schedule, here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xSwutDK_t-DLTOqcJbyHZ_tE9d4x2IpU15CyKNV4oUk/edit#gid=0

If you click inside the spreadsheet and search for "proto" you'll pull up all his runs. For those that don't want to check, I'll save you the trouble.
ProtoMagicalTroon is running a race against Jokaah on Mega Man 5, participating in an exhibition on Tetris: The Grandmaster with TC_Qlex and MxKai3, and is running Mega Man 8 on his own.

Grats to ESA for caving to that trooned-out pressure! Although this shit will be *GOOD* in chat. Can't wait. Even if ESA takes the GDQ approach and turns it into sub-only, it'll still be good shit to call out that they're free to ridicule the GDQ in runs but then act exactly like them, making them their own special breed of hypocrite.

Just editing to add in that PMTroon is gonna be the laughing stock of Tetris and it will be delicious.


----------



## RJ MacReady (May 14, 2018)

GraniteRode said:


> Even if ESA takes the GDQ approach and turns it into sub-only, it'll still be good shit to call out that they're free to ridicule the GDQ in runs but then act exactly like them, making them their own special breed of hypocrite.



They won't. ESA doesn't get enough subs to sustain an active sub-only chat. It's also not necessary because even during peak viewership, it's small enough to manually moderate.

Though I wonder how much they'll actually give a shit. EU bants tend to be way more vicious than NA. It's no great secret that a lot of the internet's most poisonous shitposters are actually europlebs, and tards like Proto attract mockery from everywhere. Like, the _Japanese _GDQ chat was making fun of him.


----------



## popoto-chan (May 15, 2018)

The last TGM expo protomagicaltroon participated in was by far the worst one, so I expect his showing at ESA to be even worse. Might be good for a laugh though as PMG is not that good and I recall them getting absolutely destroyed by the actual talented TGM players last time.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 15, 2018)

Was that the AGDQ one? Because trannies aside, I thought that was pretty good.

Oh yeah, and also setting aside the thirty minutes we spent waiting for them to figure out how to plug in all the cabinets....


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 18, 2018)

By the way RPG Limit Break has been going on again this week. I don't think anything interesting will happen because the community is pretty chill and drama-averse (attention whores are going to try to leech off of the main SR community, not a niche of a niche that has an average run length of 5 hours), but I thought I should mention it. Haven't been actually watching any of it because this year's schedule is extremely weak, sadly.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (May 18, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> By the way RPG Limit Break has been going on again this week. I don't think anything interesting will happen because the community is pretty chill and drama-averse (attention whores are going to try to leech off of the main SR community, not a niche of a niche that has an average run length of 5 hours), but I thought I should mention it. Haven't been actually watching any of it because this year's schedule is extremely weak, sadly.



I've been background noising it for the last few days. It is pretty hit or miss in terms of quality. With longer RPG's, it really depends on the runner/their couch having a good personality to keep the game going. I only caught part of it, but the ff8 run seemed pretty fun because it felt like a bunch of friends riffing on the game between explaining things.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 5, 2018)

Just a heads up that gaming's third biggest speedrunning organization (,) NASA, is live now.

https://www.twitch.tv/nasa_marathon

edit:  >we got a donation here that says "don't be gay"
>that's not very pride month honestly

edit 2: Gamecube disc read errors ahoy! You all are really missing out here.


----------



## Kaabi (Jun 6, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> Just a heads up that gaming's third biggest speedrunning organization (,) NASA, is live now.
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/nasa_marathon
> 
> ...



Here's a clip of the don't be gay donation.

https://clips.twitch.tv/UninterestedSpunkyTildeTBTacoLeft


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 6, 2018)

There's a little bit of chatter about NASA on the /r/speedrun community on Reddit. Surprisingly all of the people crying foul and calling the people bigoted and trans/homophobic are being downvoted pretty heavily. -- https://www.reddit.com/r/speedrun/comments/8or1d9/nasa_2018_is_now_live_first_up_is_super_metroid/

OstrichK (who posted in that thread) has a pretty amusing and short Reddit history. He's made three posts in his account's lifetime. Two of them are GamerGhazi-tier sperging about people with anime avatars and "transphobes" and the third is, well, this:


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jun 7, 2018)

I've only caught a couple of runs so far, and it is usually in the later hours for them, but it has been pretty bad so far. On the plus side, no SJW politics. But, the runs themselves are lackluster and the commentary is at best average and at worst cringe inducing. Well, sometimes the cringe turns into so bad it's good. It feels like a bunch of kids hanging out while occasionally talking about a game, and making lots of inside jokes and references only they seem to understand. They're all clearly having a good time, but there was no reason to broadcast it, especially since they aren't raising money for anything. On the plus side, the event is small enough where the chat is manageable, and there's been some pretty good jokes at GDQ's expense. And hey, if you think the concept of Canada existing and using different currency than the US is the absolute height of comedy, you'll enjoy the late night commentary.

*Quick edit* Oh yeah, and there's been some Rick and Morty references, so who knows, maybe my IQ just wasn't high enough to appreciate the stream. I do feel a little bad being so critical of some of the commentators because a lot of them genuinely seem like they are currently in or just out of high school, but that excuse can only go so far.


----------



## Agent Scud (Jun 7, 2018)

Probably right about the age group, at least based on what I've been able to catch so far.  There's a different feel between the two but I've laughed more with the handful of NASA runs I've seen than the last two years of GDQ.  The Madworld commentator skits they had going last night were kinda corny but it felt like they had the right feel and gave it a good effort, a much better act than a PMG interview.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jun 7, 2018)

I caught the tail end of the commentator skit, and points for creativity for sure, but it felt like a lot of the jokes boiled down to "lol, I'm saying fuck a lot." I don't know if they were running through the whole run or just the specific part I tuned in for, but even the segment I saw made it clear the bit had gone on for too long. If it was running for the whole entire run, which I think was close to 2 hours, that must have been abysmal. It should also be something that is used alongside actual commentary. Again, all the parts I saw had nothing but the riffing commentary and no explanation about the run itself, which seems like a not so great idea for your speedrunning marathon which is solely there to promote speedruns. I mean, you're not wrong about it being better than a PMG interview, but at least they don't air his interviews over an actual run and not just as an inbetween setup thing.

I have caught a few of the runs during the prime hours and it seems a little better, but I'm also getting the impression this is a very small crew. And again, more power to them for being able to organize something like that. I'm sure if I was able to do something like that when I was their age I would have been all over that. And it seems like they're all having fun so kudos to them. It just seems like they're more focused on entertaining themselves versus entertaining a stream. It's one of those situations where just because you're hanging out with your friends having a good time it doesn't mean people outside of your friend circle are going to care in the slightest what you're doing. If they had more established streamers, maybe something like that could work, but as far as I know this is meant to be an opportunity for these guys to get a platform and raise interest for future events, which they are failing to do.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 7, 2018)

Those godawful jokes were in the middle part of the run too, I turned it off in disgust.


----------



## Cable 7 (Jun 8, 2018)

Here's some fun news. Tranny speedrunner and MAGA hat sperg Cyberdeamon531  has been up to some shit on 8ch.




He's going nuclear on /cow/ as well.
May also have posted his ass on 8/tv/, but that's unconfirmed.


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Cable 7 said:


> Here's some fun news. Tranny speedrunner and MAGA hat sperg Cyberdeamon531  has been up to some shit on 8ch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess "cringe" in 2018 is no longer a compliment.

I do love the misinterpretation where he's the "winner," though. You can act as dumb as you want on most boards, but I'd struggle to think of a single website anywhere that would appreciate you making dozens of individuals posts just to say "cringe" over and over. At that point, it wouldn't even be amusing to keep you around since it's just obnoxious.

This is equivalent to saying you "trolled" your neighbor by letting him bash your kneecaps in because now the bat he used is bloody and he has to wash it off.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jun 19, 2018)

Just gonna post this here now before SGDQ roles around and everyone remembers that this thread exists.

At this point it feels like this is all gonna be old hat. PMG will most like be an attention whoring shitter on purpose causing drama. People will either talk about how degenerate and shit this is (which IMO ain't even wrong), or suck 'em off for being so brave. The intelligentsia blue check marks on twitter will call him so brave for being a fucking faggot. The runs will be ok to shit. But no one will actually care or talk about that. As this whole entire drama exists for everything but speed running and shows how hollow the attention for all this is on all sides.

I am by no means defending PMG or SGDQ. Both are fucking cancer and should be left to rot and be forgotten (the sooner the better, hence why I am making this post). But legit at this point if you go in here shitting about trannies and the downfall of the west, and have not supported ESA, NASA, or just anything else. I really cannot say you will have much of value to contribute to this thread that has not been said ad infinitum.

Also if you legit donate to be able to get a sub thing in the twitch chat just so you can do a quick shit post about trannies that will get insta deleted by a twitch R9K bot then you the biggest fool of all.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 19, 2018)

Less negatively, I watched a LttP+Super Metroid combined randomizer race yesterday and I have got to say, its really impressive that they were able to merge the two games together like that. Shame that at 4 hours its really too long to show off at events.


----------



## Bilderberg Team Builder (Jun 19, 2018)

https://gamesdonequick.com/schedule
Schedule is out and going through it I found our friend Dan Olson,https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dan-olson-folding-ideas.23086/ , is playing Amy for SGDQ. Doesn't look like ProtoMagicalGirl, and is running anything is now forever a part of the commentators.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 19, 2018)

They stuck his garbage indie game run on at 5 in the morning on Monday, which if I remember correctly is typically right in the middle of the viewing figures' nadir.

edit: And Super Metroid is back, but just as a one man show+tas bot a few days later. Guess they are still salty about that guy telling the audience to play in traffic a year ago.

edit2: And the final game is a fucking six hour RPG run, Jesus Christ. That six player Mario Maker the day before might be good though...


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jun 19, 2018)

Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> https://gamesdonequick.com/schedule
> Schedule is out and going through it I found our friend Dan Olson,https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dan-olson-folding-ideas.23086/ , is playing Amy for SGDQ. Doesn't look like ProtoMagicalGirl, and is running anything is now forever a part of the commentators.



Jesus, I had no idea they moved SGDQ up to June until now. Apparently it's to accommodate a permanent Twitchcon event in October.

I'm curious how this will influence the event totals, especially SGDQ. Donor fatigue is very real.


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 19, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> At this point it feels like this is all gonna be old hat. PMG will most like be an attention whoring shitter on purpose causing drama. People will either talk about how degenerate and shit this is (which IMO ain't even wrong), or suck 'em off for being so brave. The intelligentsia blue check marks on twitter will call him so brave for being a fucking faggot. The runs will be ok to shit. But no one will actually care or talk about that. As this whole entire drama exists for everything but speed running and shows how hollow the attention for all this is on all sides.
> 
> Also if you legit donate to be able to get a sub thing in the twitch chat just so you can do a quick shit post about trannies that will get insta deleted by a twitch R9K bot then you the biggest fool of all.



You are right, I'm not even planning on catching the event live this time around. I will probably pop in to catch some VODs of games I'm curious about, or if it's a runner that I know or am friends with, but I'm past GDQ these days. A lot of people in the speedrunning community are.

NASA had kind of a weak turnout and lineup this year too, but at least there was a lot of variety with things like panels and audience interaction plus that Dragster tournament. Hopefully they can focus in on this variety aspect and make it better in 2019. ESA is doing alright, though some of the problems with GDQ appear to be bleeding across the ocean into their event. Hopefully it's not a sign that their marathon will fall apart too.



Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> Doesn't look like ProtoMagicalGirl, and is running anything is now forever a part of the commentators.



Probably because most of the games he/she/whatever runs are either not really suitable for marathons, or she runs a really dumb category that is too specific to be interesting to a layperson. She also doesn't have the WR time in any of the games except for Fire Emblem, which isn't marathon-friendly.



Lou Wrong said:


> edit: And Super Metroid is back, but just as a one man show+tas bot a few days later. Guess they are still salty about that guy telling the audience to play in traffic a year ago.
> 
> edit2: And the final game is a fucking six hour RPG run, Jesus Christ. That six player Mario Maker the day before might be good though...



They probably got a lot of backlash from not including Super Metroid last time around. It's an extremely popular incentive and even though AGDQ still somehow managed to earn even more than last time without it, I really don't think the organizers can resist the temptation to add it back. If not to cash in on it outright then at least as insurance against GDQ's gradually deteriorating reputation within the community. Re-adding Super Metroid could be a way to cover up any potential losses in revenue/donations.

Also very interesting that they brought Super Mario Maker back too, because I read someplace that Mario Maker was "done to death" and they were already tired of it.





RJ MacReady said:


> Jesus, I had no idea they moved SGDQ up to June until now. Apparently it's to accommodate a permanent Twitchcon event in October.
> 
> I'm curious how this will influence the event totals, especially SGDQ. Donor fatigue is very real.



SGDQ (_Summer_ Games Done Quick) has always been around this time of year, end of June/beginning of July. The Twitchcon event is probably not too closely related. Though a lot of the people who work for Twitch in their community events and charity outreach departments were former staff with GDQ, so obviously there's a little bit of favoritism at play. Twitch has historically been willing to do favors for GDQ like waiving their 50% take on new subscriptions and the like.

But yeah, donor fatigue is a real thing. Too many charity events in the span of a calendar year is going to eventually affect how much each one pulls in. Either they're all going to dip/rise to average out and normalize, or people are just going to get turned off on opening their pockets too often. Which is kind of shitty because honestly charity isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 20, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> She also doesn't have the WR time in any of the games except for Fire Emblem, which isn't marathon-friendly.


Had to look that up when I read world record. So the run is in Fire Emblem Warriors, which is a horrible speed game to begin with and is very unpopular (only six runners total who submitted times) and to get a "world record" he had to go into two categories (New Game+ and Coop), a combination nobody else has even submitted a run for. In conclusion, Cosmo was right (RIP).


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 20, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Had to look that up when I read world record. So the run is in Fire Emblem Warriors, which is a horrible speed game to begin with and is very unpopular (only six runners total who submitted times) and to get a "world record" he had to go into two categories (New Game+ and Coop), a combination nobody else has even submitted a run for. In conclusion, Cosmo was right (RIP).


Reminds me of Frame Perfection. I don't know if he's been the subject of much interest in this thread, but he's the poster boy of speedrunning rage compilations.






He has an insane amount of world records, but it's because he speedruns games that literally _nobody else does_. They're all games that assume you'd use the emulator's save state functionality because they're not intended to be beaten by normal humans. But Frame Perfection is far from a "normal human," and has literally no competition, so basically if he can beat a game on stream, then he's pretty much assured to own the world record in it. The downside is that _nobody cares_ because it's all obscure or awful romhacks that not a single person has heard of but him.

In a cruel twist of fate, he's known more for getting angry at the games he holds the world records in rather than owning the world records for them. Of course, it doesn't help that he has all the charisma and stage personality of a wet sock, since whenever he isn't screeching into the mic, he's dead silent.

Ultimate it just goes to show that yes, indeed, people will find just about anything that's obscure enough so that they can claim a world record in it, whether it be games or categories. Ol' Cosmo himself is guilty of this as well, with him now claiming obscure categories in Breath of the Wild which aren't recognized by the website which hosts all the world records for speedrunning, causing Cosmo to throw a hissy fit about it.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jun 20, 2018)

_01 said:


> Reminds me of Frame Perfection. I don't know if he's been the subject of much interest in this thread, but he's the poster boy of speedrunning rage compilations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you bring him up and not use an example that contained this gem?


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jun 21, 2018)

In my experience with speedrunners, which I admit is pretty limited, nobody really cares about world records because they change hands so frequently. There have been a few marathons where someone will beat the world record and it at most amounts to an extra round of applause. Usually, it is treated as a joke, with someone claiming they have a WR in an extremely obscure game or category. The ones I'm familiar with care more about their personal records, but even then, there's not that much investment in it. I'm sure there are some runners who are way more obsessed with records and what not, but I think they're considered spergier outliers. 

If anything, I think runners are more invested in discovering specific techniques/routes. That's why a lot of runners will specifically mention "person X discovered this" in their runs. IMO, speed running is very community based as opposed to being personally competitive, so individual world records aren't as meaningful as contributing something which led to a new record. That's one of the reasons why fellow cow Narcissa is so well known in the speed community. Sure, as Cosmo they held some impressive records, but he's remembered more for his techniques as opposed to the fact he was a record holder. Of course, nobody can really mention said techniques anymore at a marathon due to rigid troon rules about deadnaming and what not. It's actually kind of funny in a way, since they are basically burying the one thing worth remembering about Cosmo.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jun 23, 2018)

GDQs got bad after a certain point and the rise of trans culture added fuel to the flames.

It's strange because I never see these trans speedrunners stream or play a challenging speedrun. I dub them "speed trenders" who speedrun to get into the marathon.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Jun 23, 2018)

Were these posted already? Made me laugh.


----------



## Plunkie (Jun 23, 2018)

RockVolnutt said:


> Were these posted already? Made me laugh.


I refuse to believe this is real.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jun 23, 2018)

RockVolnutt said:


> Were these posted already? Made me laugh.


This simply just cannot be real. It just can't.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jun 23, 2018)

Bean Cheese said:


> I refuse to believe this is real.





Bunny Tracks said:


> This simply just cannot be real. It just can't.



It isn't, but it will be by SGDQ 2020.


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Jun 23, 2018)

Bean Cheese said:


> I refuse to believe this is real.


It's not, thankfully. It's just Banjo-Tooie.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 23, 2018)

I actually think this is a pretty good schedule (aside from ending on DQ and no Super Metroid race) but do wish they could eliminate all of the indie trash. I like the Famicom games they stuck in, Bio Miracle and Gimmick are both good games that could use the recognition (especially Bio Miracle, Gimmick's sort of famous for a JP only game.)


----------



## LucasSomething (Jun 24, 2018)

SGDQ just started and someone called Narcissa _Cosmo_. I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jun 24, 2018)

Meanwhile normal trans people would be like "what's wrong with using their old name? They've had it for a significant chunk of their lives and it never hurt them then"

I love how sensitive these people are, though. One guy randomly using someone's previous name, possibly even out of habit, and suddenly the entire event is just a no-care tranny abuse zone. I guess it's because they forgot the anti-deadnaming shock collars, since that's all they could have done differently.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jun 24, 2018)

Cosmo isn't even a real name. It was taken from a PC game called Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure, much like Narcissa is from Harry Potter.


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 24, 2018)

100% of Narcissa's contributions to speedrunning were made back when she was still Cosmo. That includes major records, tricks, and skips such as the "Cosmo Hop" in Ocarina of Time.

Can't blame someone focusing on a purely historical aspect of a game's speedrun. No one gives a shit when someone doesn't use Terrence Trent D'Arby's new name when talking about his music for example, lmao.


----------



## Nigger Rick (Jun 24, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I am always beside myself when it comes to GDQ events these days. It's no secret that I am a fan of speedrunning  and I've been watching Games Done Quick since literally the very first marathon, but I am so displeased with what it has become. I feel like a dick for thinking this way, since it's a charity event, but I have just been waiting for a GDQ event to earn less than its predecessor to hopefully signal the end of this event and to allow a proper successor to eventually take its place.


I'm on the same boat. There was an SGDQ maybe a couple of years ago that was in trouble of not surpassing the previous year's AGDQ. So right before the last run they added a donation incentive for a Super Mario 64 race just so they would surpass last year's donations.

Oh, found it. I was SGDQ 2016
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/77097504?t=13h15m17s


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm still curious how much money Games Done Quick gets out of this. People are getting paid somehow.


----------



## VoreDoggy (Jun 25, 2018)

Nigger Rick said:


> I'm on the same boat. There was an SGDQ maybe a couple of years ago that was in trouble of not surpassing the previous year's AGDQ. So right before the last run they added a donation incentive for a Super Mario 64 race just so they would surpass last year's donations.
> 
> Oh, found it. I was SGDQ 2016
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/77097504?t=13h15m17s


Last GDQ barely hit 1mil, and only broke their record from sub chat. It's coming soon.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jun 25, 2018)

How delusional do you have to be to think that SGDQ is "anti trans?"


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 25, 2018)

Enough to cut your dick off, apparently.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 25, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> SGDQ just started and someone called Narcissa _Cosmo_. I have a good feeling about this one.


I, too, am offended that someone would smear Cosmo's name by associating him with Narcissa. Let the dead rest in peace.


----------



## Disrespected Pronouns (Jun 25, 2018)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> I'm still curious how much money Games Done Quick gets out of this. People are getting paid somehow.


However much it is, it's enough that the organizers get very  very defensive whenever anyone questions them about it.

It's known that on top of having the expenses paid for an unknown number of people there's also an "organization fee" that Mike Uyama collects, but for some reason this super benevolent paragon of charity and progressiveness never seems to be in the mood to be transparent...


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Fuck you jewish cunt said:


> How delusional do you have to be to think that SGDQ is "anti trans?"


You give them an inch, they take a mile and still say they're being oppressed.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 25, 2018)

The dilation memes might be fake but "no fun allowed" isn't. A speedrunner got a staff warning for making a joke that made GDQ staff mad, and this was recorded on stream, while others said it's possibly a scripted over the top joke.
https://clips.twitch.tv/FlaccidHonorableConsolePipeHype


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 25, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> The dilation memes might be fake but "no fun allowed" isn't. A speedrunner got a staff warning for making a joke that made GDQ staff mad, and this was recorded on stream, while others said it's possibly a scripted over the top joke.
> https://clips.twitch.tv/FlaccidHonorableConsolePipeHype


_Extreme_ jokes are meant to be so over the top they're obvious parody.

This is literally something the admins would do.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 25, 2018)

@LucasSomething looks like that screencap on the Cosmo reactions is in Jim's new video, don't know if you made that or not. Nothing in the video that hasn't been covered here on the farms already though.


----------



## D.Va (Jun 25, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> while others said it's possibly a scripted over the top joke.



The world cup is on right now and he was given a yellow card

I know GDQ staff have a reputation at this point but good grief of course this was the case


----------



## Slamerella (Jun 25, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> The dilation memes might be fake but "no fun allowed" isn't. A speedrunner got a staff warning for making a joke that made GDQ staff mad, and this was recorded on stream, while others said it's possibly a scripted over the top joke.
> https://clips.twitch.tv/FlaccidHonorableConsolePipeHype


Wow, what an asshole. Even if this was scripted, imagine if this was someone doing a hard as fuck trick that requires timing and precision like Wrong Warping.


----------



## theggguy (Jun 25, 2018)

This all pisses me off even more knowing why it's happening. One of the guys that speedrunners and viewers have placed a lot of blame on for the frequent bans is Matt Merkle (aka CoolMatty). He's the Director of Operations for the company. Thing is, he was also the webhost and admin for a modding community for the game Jedi Knight which I used to be in. He was given ownership and control of the site(s) after the original creator left.

He and his other moderator friends were known to ban other users so frequently and for such inane reasons that they even created a thread of their "conscription list," containing every user they banned, who banned them, for how long, and why. Sometimes the mods even ended up banning each other. And these guys were definitely the liberal SJW-types, banning or reprimanding users who had more conservative leanings.

Several years ago, one of the older members of the community hacked their website out of spite (as he did on other occasions in the past, since they basically told him to piss off when he tried to reach out to them about getting back into playing the game). He ended up finding an email from CoolMatty detailing about how he was dealing with gender identity issues and seeing a friend to help him with it. Sadly, I didn't keep a copy of it, but the guy did post it verbatim on the public Discord server all of the old members moved to. That's what makes this tricky, since it's technically hearsay, but he did in fact find an email with that info, alongside a massive list of all the users they banned over the years.

The thing that blew my mind is that longtime JK fans know about him and his issues in Jedi Knight, GDQ fans know about him and his issues at GDQ, but none of them found the connection except for me. I think it's pretty safe to say that a lot of GDQ's recent over-representation of trans streamers can be laid at the feet of CoolMatty and his apparent need to validate his own personal problems. He's already made an infamous name for himself within both communities, but this just blows the lid off of it all in my opinion.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 25, 2018)

That's why you don't let trans trenders have anything because these screeching mental patients don't have anything else going for them except thejr gender issues.

I uses to watch SGDQ a lot, but then all the jokes dried up, everyone seemed so fucking tense and watching every word thry said and it was obviously akward as fuck. They'd do monotone shit about mechanics with long stints of dead air. That's pretty much when I went 'fuck this'. This was before or during the infusion of terrible tranny speed runners.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Jun 25, 2018)

Dilation Station 13 is a black site where they indefinitely hold runners who broke the rules by making jokes.


----------



## spigot the bear (Jun 25, 2018)

Whats up with all these germans? Every GDQ there's a shitton of germans . Hello from germany. My trans mom actually died from stage 4 pancreatic cancer, kick cancers butt. My donation goes to the runners choice, save those animals!


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 25, 2018)

spigot the bear said:


> Whats up with all these germans? Every GDQ there's a shitton of germans . Hello from germany. My trans mom actually died from stage 4 pancreatic cancer, kick cancers butt. My donation goes to the runners choice, save those animals!



"Greetings from Germany" became a GDQ meme a couple years ago because of how seemingly frequent it used to crop up. I'm guessing people are peppering it into their donation messages mostly as a joke. Most of them probably are not from Germany.


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> That's why you don't let trans trenders have anything because these screeching mental patients don't have anything else going for them except thejr gender issues.
> 
> I uses to watch SGDQ a lot, but then all the jokes dried up, everyone seemed so fucking tense and watching every word thry said and it was obviously akward as fuck. They'd do monotone shit about mechanics with long stints of dead air. That's pretty much when I went 'fuck this'. This was before or during the infusion of terrible tranny speed runners.


Yep, yep, yep. That's why, as a community leader, you don't listen to them...or "shouldn't" listen to them, more precisely. These people who complain about "inclusivity" aren't active participants. They're people looking to complain, and will find anything and _everything_ worth complaining over. When you give in to their demands, you don't create an inclusive or thriving community, because now you've alienated your original audience while the people you've subjected yourself to will move on to the find the next thing to complain about. That's how they found _you_ in the first place, they were just walking away from the _last_ thing they decided to ruin. And now you don't even have your old community at your side. People never learn.


----------



## Supermouse (Jun 25, 2018)

This is the Trihex pleb chat for SGDQ right after the Mega Man 9 run PMG appeared on the couch.

All the b& people (the <mensagem apagada>, it's in Portuguese) were just saying "Can we think it now?" and "Can we say it now?"

It seems Trihex has to walk on eggshells to be "allowed" to host the SGDQ stream, so they're enforcing the rules rigidly and the mods are working with double effort to keep chat clean.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 25, 2018)

_01 said:


> Yep, yep, yep. That's why, as a community leader, you don't listen to them...or "shouldn't" listen to them, more precisely. These people who complain about "inclusivity" aren't active participants. They're people looking to complain, and will find anything and _everything_ worth complaining over. When you give in to their demands, you don't create an inclusive or thriving community, because now you've alienated your original audience while the people you've subjected yourself to will move on to the find the next thing to complain about. That's how they found _you_ in the first place, they were just walking away from the _last_ thing they decided to ruin. And now you don't even have your old community at your side. People never learn.



That's why more and more people are hating on trannies. You never listen to them, because they keep asking for more and more and screech when they don't get their way.


----------



## Bilderberg Team Builder (Jun 25, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SamandTolki/comments/8tv18w/i_see_no_difference_at_all_nope_none/
 kungfufruitcup vs protomagicalgirl
https://twitter.com/kungfufruitcup



Spoiler: Fruit Roll











After PMG appeared on stream upwards of 10k people were banned from chat.


----------



## Urban Superstition (Jun 26, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> SGDQ just started and someone called Narcissa _Cosmo_. I have a good feeling about this one.



Twitter users are so careless about connecting their real-life identities and online identities that they believed that Cosmo was his real name and not just his screenname


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jun 26, 2018)

Has anybody called them spedrunners or can I claim that?


----------



## Flareon (Jun 26, 2018)

Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SamandTolki/comments/8tv18w/i_see_no_difference_at_all_nope_none/
> kungfufruitcup vs protomagicalgirl
> https://twitter.com/kungfufruitcup
> 
> ...


Wait, the one on the left ISN'T trans? Oof. I guess I shouldn't have assumed, just because she's balding.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 26, 2018)

spigot the bear said:


> Whats up with all these germans? Every GDQ there's a shitton of germans . Hello from germany. My trans mom actually died from stage 4 pancreatic cancer, kick cancers butt. My donation goes to the runners choice, save those animals!


"Watching this from my shed with my wife's son" and alike are fucking great too. Right over the head of the trannies vocalizing it on stream.


----------



## Ms. Cegination (Jun 26, 2018)

Urban Superstition said:


> Twitter users are so careless about connecting their real-life identities and online identities that they believed that Cosmo was his real name and not just his screenname


Cosmo IS his real name.


----------



## Slamerella (Jun 26, 2018)

Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SamandTolki/comments/8tv18w/i_see_no_difference_at_all_nope_none/
> kungfufruitcup vs protomagicalgirl
> https://twitter.com/kungfufruitcup
> 
> ...


My eyes noticed that slick Eliwood perler first.


----------



## Urban Superstition (Jun 26, 2018)

Ms. Cegination said:


> Cosmo IS his real name.



That is what happens when you don't take five seconds to check the facts.


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 26, 2018)

Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> After PMG appeared on stream upwards of 10k people were banned from chat.



Is there a source on that figure or is that just hyperbole at the expense of "progressivism is ruining muh speedrun marathons"?

Honest question because with GDQ's chat being sub-only, banning 10,000 people means that there's at least $50,000 in Twitch subscription money involved here. "At least" because there are also options for $10 and $25 subscription levels.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jun 26, 2018)

Cactus Wings said:


> "Watching this from my shed with my wife's son" and alike are fucking great too. Right over the head of the trannies vocalizing it on stream.


 "my wife's son"


----------



## Slamerella (Jun 26, 2018)

Urban Superstition said:


> That is what happens when you don't take five seconds to check the facts.


So then prove that his name is Cosmo because I've never not heard him be called by anything but Cosmo outside of Narcissa.


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jun 26, 2018)

Gif by @Desire Lines

Quality entertainment for the whole family.
https://gifsound.com/?gifv=C1uqBJW&v=sDGYviQwiGo&s=2


----------



## DrPrincessMeatball (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## LucasSomething (Jun 27, 2018)

On first sight i thought it's necklace was a :autism:







Wasn't GDQ supposed to be family friendly? If a (real) woman dressed like that on stream she would be removed ASAP.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 27, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> On first sight i thought it's necklace was a :autism:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His proportions are getting more ridiculous with each image.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 27, 2018)

Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SamandTolki/comments/8tv18w/i_see_no_difference_at_all_nope_none/
> kungfufruitcup vs protomagicalgirl
> https://twitter.com/kungfufruitcup
> 
> ...



True and honest vagina vs male stink ditch


----------



## knightlautrec (Jun 27, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> On first sight i thought it's necklace was a :autism:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those linebacker shoulders Jesus. But yeah, no, there's LITERALLY no biological difference between this creature and an actual woman. None at all. Nope. Just straight male bigotry against poor transwomens.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 27, 2018)

Fucking awful. Drag Queens and 'Traps' put more effort into looking like a real woman than they do. They look fucking disgusting. I've also figured out the difference between true trans and trans trenders. True trans people actually try, are a lot less likely to get the chop, and make an effort to look like a woman. These trans trenders put on a wig, do SRS ASAP, and put on makeup terribly and go 'tee hee, I'm a girl'. Fuck. I'm hating these fucking assholes more and more each day. All they give a shit about is their genitals, that's their entire fucking life. And its not a mental fucking illness. Right.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 27, 2018)

At least some GDQ autists finally get a girlfriend.

Ok, it's just another autistic man with long hair and (inverted) penis but that's all these guys will ever get.

That and maybe aids and/or other diseases from sucking troon cock while pretending it's a true and honest clit.


----------



## LucasSomething (Jun 28, 2018)

[Cringe warning]


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 28, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> [Cringe warning]


Sent is honestly more annoying than many members of the dilation dynasty. Less post-ironic shilling and more personal hygiene, please.


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Jun 28, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> hese trans trenders put on a wig, do SRS ASAP, and put on makeup terribly and go 'tee hee, I'm a girl'.



Time for a stolen joke; What did you expect when speedrunners go for the Transition Any% record?


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 28, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> [Cringe warning]


The dead silence and barely audible applause at the end is what really makes this special.

According to the description of this clip, apparently AGDQ banned the "haHAA" emote from their chat, too. In case you don't know, the emote is a picture of a giant face giving an awkward, forced smile and it's exclusively used for painfully unfunny moments on stream. Hmm, I can't possibly imagine why they'd ban it.


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 28, 2018)

_01 said:


> The dead silence and barely audible applause at the end is what really makes this special.
> 
> According to the description of this clip, apparently AGDQ banned the "haHAA" emote from their chat, too. In case you don't know, the emote is a picture of a giant face giving an awkward, forced smile and it's exclusively used for painfully unfunny moments on stream. Hmm, I can't possibly imagine why they'd ban it.



Yeah that was nixed as long ago as AGDQ 2018, possibly even SGDQ 2017. People kept using it for the exact context you mentioned.

Also is there any additional context to that "minnows" clip, or is that really it? Is it supposed to make sense as a lead-in to a game with fish or something? Because by itself it's not funny or amusing and feels sorta tryhard-y and on the level of a video by a high school student. Something where it's only funny to the person who made it. GDQ rakes in enough cash that they could definitely afford to hire either a professional writer, a competent improvisational actor, or both.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jun 28, 2018)

^ That clip feels like they needed some stupid filler at 3am for some reason.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jun 29, 2018)

Except it happened during primetime because of course it did.

I feel like this entire event could be massively improved by keeping it one-camera and never cutting from the couch cam for any reason. Just have people do glitch exhibitions or run TASes or runners playing Smash/pinball or whatever to fill the downtime and let all the announcers be present in voice only unless they need to get up and hold an incentive in front of the camera for a few seconds.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jun 29, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> On first sight i thought it's necklace was a :autism:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jun 29, 2018)

CharlesBarkley said:


>


why do trannies wear skirts? they know women can wear pants right?


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 29, 2018)

ZehnBoat said:


> why do trannies wear skirts? they know women can wear pants right?


But if they wear pants then they're just gay men with bows and rainbow hair. Being a girl is _obviously_ all about being feminine.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Jun 29, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> [Cringe warning]


----------



## triangleboy (Jun 29, 2018)

Bilderberg Team Builder said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SamandTolki/comments/8tv18w/i_see_no_difference_at_all_nope_none/
> kungfufruitcup vs protomagicalgirl
> https://twitter.com/kungfufruitcup
> 
> ...



... Normally I'm really not a fan of bright dangerhair, but I actually really like that grill on the left's hair


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 29, 2018)

I love how ProtoMagicalGirl is just the posterboy for GDQ now. There's something so wonderfully fitting about it all. 

What did he even do to deserve sitting in and creeping out each guest for every pre-show interview, anyway?


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jun 29, 2018)

_01 said:


> What did he even do to deserve sitting in and creeping out each guest for every pre-show interview, anyway?



He's been a GDQ regular since the earlier days of the event (before he became a tranny). I think it was just inevitable they'd give him a shot as a host, but I also think they only kept him on after his first event because they were concerned about the optics of surrendering to the evil gamergate incel nazis or whatever. Any rational event manager would've decided he had his chance and proved more trouble than he's worth.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jun 30, 2018)

Is there a list anywhere of all the troons that have something to do with GDQ?


----------



## Rei is shit (Jun 30, 2018)

Someone leaked the script for one of the speed runs. Its on right now and has followed it to a T

https://docs.google.com/presentatio...Uy60/mobilepresent?slide=id.g3ca76090dd_0_268


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 30, 2018)

Rei is shit said:


> Someone leaked the script for one of the speed runs. Its on right now and has followed it to a T
> 
> https://docs.google.com/presentatio...Uy60/mobilepresent?slide=id.g3ca76090dd_0_268



Makes me curious, are all the runs like this? And by "this" I mean "the commentary has to be scripted -- and approved -- ahead of time by GDQ so that there's no risk of saying something potentially 'offensive' off the cuff"?

Because , that's lame.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 1, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Makes me curious, are all the runs like this? And by "this" I mean "the commentary has to be scripted -- and approved -- ahead of time by GDQ so that there's no risk of saying something potentially 'offensive' off the cuff"?
> 
> Because , that's lame.


From what I've read this is something the commentators prepared for themselves due to stage fright and not a script from the higher-ups. Trihex posted the slides himself, so it's not like this was a leak or anything. Of course, who can tell if a staffer did a "quick glance over" to make some "suggestions", but it does seem like it was just genuine over-preparation leading to stilted commentary. He eleborates more on it in these tweets.


----------



## The Colonel (Jul 1, 2018)

What was the final money count?


----------



## D.Va (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm sure Trihex had good intentions but they just chose to execute this in the worst way possible by including scripted jokes. You could've replaced Trihex with Chibi from the 2014 Tomba run and it'd make no difference

I kind of understand since this run was second-to-last and a lot of people are in the audience or tuned in at that point because it's the last day. There would have been far less pressure if they put it on, say, Tuesday.



Super Collie said:


> Makes me curious, are all the runs like this? And by "this" I mean "the commentary has to be scripted -- and approved -- ahead of time by GDQ so that there's no risk of saying something potentially 'offensive' off the cuff"?
> 
> Because , that's lame.


That wouldn't help at all given the F-bomb that was dropped at the end of the run



The Colonel said:


> What was the final money count?


https://gamesdonequick.com/tracker/index/sgdq2018


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jul 1, 2018)

If anyone is actually interested in runs, ESA begins later this month. Off the top of my head, I think it starts on the third weekend in July.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jul 1, 2018)

Cyber Bowling said:


> If anyone is actually interested in runs, ESA begins later this month. Off the top of my head, I think it starts on the third weekend in July.



The bad news is that ProtoMagicalGirl will be there, and he has three runs.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jul 2, 2018)

The good news is that we'll all probably be able to make fun of him a lot without repercussions.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 2, 2018)

PrincessJupiter said:


> The bad news is that ProtoMagicalGirl will be there, and he has three runs.


Fucking trannies coming to taint a proper part of the world.


Rei is shit said:


> Someone leaked the script for one of the speed runs. Its on right now and has followed it to a T
> 
> https://docs.google.com/presentatio...Uy60/mobilepresent?slide=id.g3ca76090dd_0_268


This is like baby's first school presentation. Use fucking pointers; nobody writes down full sentences.


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 2, 2018)

Rei is shit said:


> Someone leaked the script for one of the speed runs. Its on right now and has followed it to a T
> 
> https://docs.google.com/presentatio...Uy60/mobilepresent?slide=id.g3ca76090dd_0_268





Cactus Wings said:


> This is like baby's first school presentation. Use fucking pointers; nobody writes down full sentences.


Yes, if we're criticizing just on the notes of this script, it's not really good as a presenting outline because it has complete sentences or entire jokes explained. Most outlines ideally should have just one or two words that only the speaker can look at and remember entire sections of their presentation.

That's really nit-picky, though. It doesn't really matter for such a silly and trivial event. It's not a massive presentation where you're representing a major group, it's just some little speedrun for a stream. Although the fact that he's using full sentences shows that he didn't bother putting much effort into preparing. I didn't watch that speedrun in particular, but I'm confident that it was filled with a lot of dead air and the commentator just going "uhh..." which is to the detriment of the viewer.

One thing I will say, however, is that these are horrendously unfunny jokes. I'd be embarrassed to ever say this things while I'm improvving, the fact that these are _preplanned_ makes it even more painful.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jul 3, 2018)

Cactus Wings said:


> Fucking trannies coming to taint a proper part of the world.


Please don't use "tranny" and "taint" in the same sentence...


----------



## Saber14 (Jul 3, 2018)

Cactus Wings said:


> Fucking trannies coming to cock up a proper part of the world.



Fixed


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 3, 2018)

Can I get a confirmation on if this is unedited or not?


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 3, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> Can I get a confirmation on if this is unedited or not?View attachment 487785



Yes and no. The picture and the tweet under it exist separately here and here.

Also for some reason her feet are blurred out in the picture you posted, but not in the original.


----------



## Slamerella (Jul 3, 2018)

PrincessJupiter said:


> The bad news is that ProtoMagicalGirl will be there, and he has three runs.


Wait, doesn't ESA stand for European Speedrunner Association? The fuck is an AMERICAN doing there?


----------



## Agent Scud (Jul 3, 2018)

Slamerella said:


> Wait, doesn't ESA stand for European Speedrunner Association? The fuck is an AMERICAN doing there?


I've only just started watching them in the last year or two, but there seems to usually be a couple American runs.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jul 4, 2018)

Slamerella said:


> Wait, doesn't ESA stand for European Speedrunner Association? The fuck is an AMERICAN doing there?


TRANS-atlantic.


----------



## Slamerella (Jul 4, 2018)

You mother fucker...

also I'd like to comment on that script. I'm all for scripts in running... if it's about the run itself. The forced humor, not at all. Iateyourpie had a script and even rehearsed his run since it was his first time running Paper Mario in front of a huge crowd, and he pretty much used it for tricks, trivia, and other tidbits to mention such as the small betting game he has for one of the badges he needs to get early game.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jul 4, 2018)

Slamerella said:


> Wait, doesn't ESA stand for European Speedrunner Association? The fuck is an AMERICAN doing there?



I hope it's in poland, please be in poland. Would be fun to see the locals reacting to the troons attending.


----------



## Urban Superstition (Jul 7, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> On first sight i thought it's necklace was a :autism:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks like someone glued the head of a soccor mom to the body of a retired sumo wrestler.


----------



## SugarSnot (Jul 7, 2018)

I've been watching some VODs and I noticed an eerie similarity to a couple of characters in the Kid Kool for the NES



 



Spoiler: Try and tell me they do not look alike!


----------



## Slamerella (Jul 7, 2018)

Do you think he did it on purpose? Of course it's an NES game so they'd think "yeah no problem" but the runner's face just screams that he knows what he's done, he's just waiting for reactions.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 7, 2018)

They constantly referred to the princess as Jon Arbuckle throughout the run so they knew the art was bad, but I don't think they were clever enough to think that the ugly characters looked like GDQ staff.


----------



## Shark (Jul 10, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jlYuouXGHw



Spoiler



”For some context, the guy he's talking about is DwainiumB who is currently the official WR holder of The Incredibles Rise of the Underminer.
Rockthishouse ran this game with cutscenes disabled because he edited the game files to turn them off. He very much insists that what he is doing is not cheating. his response was basically "play on PC". He constantly brags about how he is the God at Underminer and how nobody will ever beat him.”

“After having his mod position removed and his cheated run removed too, he then deleted every Underminer video on his channel but he kept his WR for a little bit of time with an updated title and an aggressive description. He then deleted this run too.”

“A few months passed by and Rockthishouse uploaded a new WR run and this time, he had cutscenes enabled. He uploaded a few more Underminer videos after that.”



Quotes taking from the reddit thread


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 10, 2018)

Hah, wait til he finds out about that 51.32 I got in it.


----------



## Marche (Jul 11, 2018)

Thought I would share this here. 
almost 30K Retweets of "black twitter" laughing at them
https://twitter.com/bloomelites_/status/1016374133905612800


----------



## SuperSheep (Jul 11, 2018)

Marche said:


> Thought I would share this here.
> almost 30K Retweets of "black twitter" laughing at them
> https://twitter.com/bloomelites_/status/1016374133905612800



Guy looks like he underwent Artificial Cranial Deformation.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Jul 11, 2018)

SuperSheep said:


> Guy looks like he underwent Artificial Cranial Deformation.


The skull shape lets him hold his multiple brains and maximize his psychokinetic might.


----------



## Princess Rescuer (Jul 14, 2018)

Speedrunning video games is a hobby that many treat like a full-time job. Some games are so long, they require players to play uninterrupted for hours and take plenty of eating/bathroom/even sleeping breaks in between. Most long speedgames are RPGs, some of which exceed the amount of waking time for the average person per day.

Ordinarily, you would only get to do lots of planning and do an actual run once in a while, though there are some people who can run long games just about every day.

And this is where the lolcow element comes in.

Many people who constantly do long speedruns tend to be Western European (or Australian) NEETs who live off of very little, don't seem to have any other hobbies, and receive unemployment benefits. A few examples:

Maffoonian from England- does Nemesis in Final Fantasy 10. Has had the world record in all 3 important versions (PS2, PS4, and PC). That run is at least 20 hours long. The most commonly run version, on PS2, is over 22 hours.

Zer0skar from Finland- does Order of Ambrosia in Final Fantasy 12. A day long run that he does every other weekend.

Neviutz from Germany- does console Persona games, which are longer than a waking day. Is the definitive example of a Western otaku.

Highspirits from the USA- One of the few well-rounded Western Dragon Quest runners. Is older than most speedrunners. Finally left his parents' house at 36. Favorite game to run is Dragon Quest 7, the longest Dragon Quest game, which he has the English PS1 and 3DS records for.

Cordellium from the USA- Runs Xenogears. Any% is as long as a waking day and 100% is longer than a day.

Closetowar from the USA- Runs several categories in both Dark Cloud games. Both True 100%s are longer than a day.

PinkPajamas from the USA- Runs Shin Megami Tensei games.

Werster from Australia- Runs Pokemon games, notably all the day-long Pokemon Stadium games.

Legrandgrand from France- Runs Nintendo RPGs like Xenoblade and Tokyo Mirage.

Mergy from Germany- Runs Yu-Gi-Oh games

KaineTheBrain from the USA- Does the week-long Grandia 100% run

Totozigemm from the USA- does 100% in Digimon World 3. His revised run is 86 hours.

P4ntz from the USA- does long Nintendo runs

Zenavathar from the USA- Is working on a Digimon World 2 TAS, expected to finish by 2024.

And finally...

Baffan from France- has done the two-week-long Baten Kaitos 1 100% run on multiple occasions.

These people will grow up with no life experiences other than interacting with internet usernames and producing long videos nobody will watch instead of making friends and money.


----------



## mate (Jul 14, 2018)

Wait a damn minute... How do you know this?

Have you watched all these guys actually do these week-long and day-long runs?

If you have followed all these guys you are just as thread-worthy as them.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 14, 2018)

What is the point of speedrunning JRPGs. They are not games designed to be rushed through like platformers or shmups, they are timesink games that a monkey could beat with a GameFAQ guide.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 14, 2018)

Chaos Theorist said:


> What is the point of speedrunning JRPGs. They are not games designed to be rushed through like platformers or shmups, they are timesink games that a monkey could beat with a GameFAQ guide.


Nice autism emoji bait


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 14, 2018)

gobbogobb said:


> Nice autism emoji bait


Its not autism emoji bait when its true. Most JRPGs are visual novels with battle systems and minigames these days with the only real difference being the battle systems.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 14, 2018)

Princess Rescuer said:


> Baffan from France- has done the two-week-long Baten Kaitos 1 100% run on multiple occasions.



Jesus, I thought the 10 hour final fantasy speedruns were stupid.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jul 14, 2018)

Usual disclaimer of I'm hardly a speedrun expert. That being said, there's a decent amount of speedrunners who are pretty young and either attending university, or recently graduated. Some of the speedrunners who are past that point end up dropping it or at least becoming much less involved as they start focusing on a career and other activities where they don't have as much spare time.  Take a look at the NASA event run right before Summer Games. There were a couple of middle aged runners, but the majority were younger college aged kids. Hell, with that particular event I wouldn't be surprised if some of the runners were actually high schoolers on summer break.

With the older runners who are actively employed, they usually play older, more obscure games which are run in 20-30ish minutes. Even if you're doing a lot of practice, it is still manageable as a hobby. I'm sure there are exception to these, but I also think some of those runners are trying to make a career as a streamer. This is when my lack of speedrun knowledge really shines, since I don't really watch anything outside of marathons. I know a lot of runners talk about having chats, and it makes it sound like they're fairly active as streamers, but I have no idea if they're making any sort of sustainable income from it, or if it's just them doing runs in front of like 20 people and getting the odd bit donation here or there. Some of them seem to be big enough to raise money to fly out to events in the first place, so that's something I guess.

As for the longer games, yeah, that's pretty spergy. I noticed on ESA, there's an FF run which is spread out over multiple parts, I'm guessing by discs or something. Not sure if people doing those longer runs typically segment them like that. I'm pretty sure there was some story about a Twitch streamer passing out while playing some long ass RPG game, and unless I'm mistaken one of the reasons they changed the rules so you always have to be present on camera was to address runners who would play super long games and like, take naps during cutscenes, which definitely falls under cowish behavior.


----------



## Princess Rescuer (Jul 14, 2018)

I've popped in. You can see parts of their runs and just check on src.


----------



## Slamerella (Jul 14, 2018)

mate said:


> Wait a damn minute... How do you know this?
> 
> Have you watched all these guys actually do these week-long and day-long runs?
> 
> If you have followed all these guys you are just as thread-worthy as them.


The only games I know that are at least a day long is Pokemon Stadium 1 and 2 Round 2, and I only know one current person who plays those runs (Werster)


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jul 15, 2018)

Chaos Theorist said:


> What is the point of speedrunning JRPGs. They are not games designed to be rushed through like platformers or shmups, they are timesink games that a monkey could beat with a GameFAQ guide.



Most of the good ones are broken in some specific way that requires tricky execution either through bug exploitation or just figuring out the absolute minimum needed to progress. These can be really fun if they’re being run by someone like PJ or spikevegeta who can actually make the explanations of whatever dumb bullshit is going on in the game entertaining.

Here’s a good example of both at once. This run in particular is probably the ultimate example of how hard a turn-based game can be broken through analysis and execution.






Completely in agreement that speedrunning something like Persona or a v-novel type rpg is pointless, though.


----------



## Jub-Jub (Jul 15, 2018)

SuperSheep said:


> Guy looks like he underwent Artificial Cranial Deformation.


Pretty sure I've seen him before


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 18, 2018)

The absolute biggest names can make money on twitch, yes, but the vast majority can't make a job of it. Someone like Trihex or TMR could probably raise the money to fly out and attend, the biggest issue is actually that if you take off from twitch to go "on vacation" to a marathon, you will loose business as people find other channels.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 18, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> The absolute biggest names can make money on twitch, yes, but the vast majority can't make a job of it. Someone like Trihex or TMR could probably raise the money to fly out and attend, the biggest issue is actually that if you take off from twitch to go "on vacation" to a marathon, you will loose business as people find other channels.



I heard that "Ninja" guy on Twitch (#1 most subscribed channel, most viewed, etc) took like two days off for E3 recently and lost 40,000 subscribers. Twitch subs net the streamer $2.50 per head. Do the math and that's literally *$100,000* that he just lost.

It's absolutely disgusting how fickle a lot of the viewership of the streaming community is, and just highlights why it is such a terrible idea to try and rely on livestreaming as a stable source of income.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jul 18, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I heard that "Ninja" guy on Twitch (#1 most subscribed channel, most viewed, etc) took like two days off for E3 recently and lost 40,000 subscribers. Twitch subs net the streamer $2.50 per head. Do the math and that's literally *$100,000* that he just lost.
> 
> It's absolutely disgusting how fickle a lot of the viewership of the streaming community is, and just highlights why it is such a terrible idea to try and rely on livestreaming as a stable source of income.



That's an interesting article, and I'm not trying to call BS on it, but my first thought was, "did he actually lose those subs?" Like the article mentions, subscriptions aren't an automatic thing. What if people didn't resub specifically during those two days because he was offline, but they resubbed when he returned? I typically don't watch high end streamers so I have no idea how they or Ninja handle subs/resubs, but in smaller channels there's usually at least a notification and shoutout which comes with it, so a lot of people will hold off on subbing until the channel is online, triggering a sub train. Hell, some people will even try and time subs so they're triggering at a time where they have the highest chance of getting attention from the streamer, especially since you can write small messages in your sub/resub message. Same deal with bits/cheers etc.

I won't argue a lot of Twitch viewers are fickle, but if there's one thing I've learned from Twitch's core audience it's they fucking love seeing/hearing their name on a stream. And hey, credit to Twitch/Amazon for recognizing that, it's basically the sole motivation for bits being a thing and I'm sure that played a role in them implementing the ability to leave messages with your subscription. See the DSP thread of people willingly throwing away upwards of $600 at a time just to give a streamer $300, but more importantly, get a shiny badge next to their name. So yeah, I'd be interested to know how many of those 40,000 subs actually stayed unsubbed/no longer viewed the channels versus how many just subbed the next day when he was actually streaming so they could briefly see their name on screen or potentially get their name called out or whatever system he has in place to handle that.

*Quick edit*
It would be interesting if the article mentioned the number of people who stopped following him. If they stopped following the channel outright, they've clearly lost interest. But if they let their sub lapse and still followed the channel, it implies they are still interested in watching and will most likely sub once the channel goes live.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jul 18, 2018)

Not to mention the existence of gifted subscriptions that were added last year, and those are subscriptions you aren't likely to see continue past the month they were given.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jul 23, 2018)

Chaos Theorist said:


> What is the point of speedrunning JRPGs. They are not games designed to be rushed through like platformers or shmups, they are timesink games that a monkey could beat with a GameFAQ guide.


I think it's the same reason why people like glitches in games, it's fun playing a game that isn't meant to be played that way I guess.


Super Collie said:


> I heard that "Ninja" guy on Twitch (#1 most subscribed channel, most viewed, etc) took like two days off for E3 recently and lost 40,000 subscribers. Twitch subs net the streamer $2.50 per head. Do the math and that's literally *$100,000* that he just lost.
> 
> It's absolutely disgusting how fickle a lot of the viewership of the streaming community is, and just highlights why it is such a terrible idea to try and rely on livestreaming as a stable source of income.


Could it be because of the whole ligma meme going on?


Princess Rescuer said:


> Werster from Australia- Runs Pokemon games, notably all the day-long Pokemon Stadium games.


Oh my god, Werster, I remember his video where he was bashing a sonic 2 speedrun while speedrunning poke stadium


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jul 23, 2018)

Princess Rescuer said:


> Speedrunning video games is a hobby that many treat like a full-time job. Some games are so long, they require players to play uninterrupted for hours and take plenty of eating/bathroom/even sleeping breaks in between. Most long speedgames are RPGs, some of which exceed the amount of waking time for the average person per day.



There was some sort of non-English drama blowout about a German guy who ran Paper Mario : Sticker Star (4.5 hour incredibly bad game that’s just not fun to watch) multiple times a day and had an absolutely massive ego about it. Do you happen to know who it was? I don’t really follow SR drama aside from this thread but I’ve heard him brought up in passing and not named during marathons like ESA where people groan about some sort of incident that happened with ‘the sticker star guy’ and made him ragequit speedrunning, and any sort of person unhinged enough to run Sticker Star of all games seems like they could be a chibi-level hidden cow.


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> Oh my god, Werster, I remember his video where he was bashing a sonic 2 speedrun while speedrunning poke stadium


Funny, I remember Werster for his video where he did this:


----------



## Boss Bass (Jul 24, 2018)

https://greatgamesdoneslow.com/info/

I hope the perfection of creating "the opposite of ADGQ" and featuring natal females is not lost on them.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 24, 2018)

> Is there a schedule?
> 
> *No* – you can stream whenever you want, for however long you want, and as many times as you want. The only things scheduled will be the @CheckPointOrg official team stream, which you can be part of by signing up as a CheckPoint member and hanging with us on Discord.



well what's the point then



> *Avoid stigmatising language.* Part of the reason so few people seek help is that society has a view of mental illness as something dangerous, scary, or laughable. If we refuse to engage in this dialogue, it will eventually die out. So try not to use the words, “crazy”, “mental”, “insanity”, “nuts”, “loopy”, etc, in a negative light. Educate yourself about what the difference is between “psychosis” and “psychopath”. And avoid playing games that demonise the mentally ill (for example, most games set in asylums).



Lol are we really heading towards "cr*zy is a slur" now

Maybe I just don't understand this thought process where casually saying "that's nuts" as a response is really going to offend someone. It's marking the words as taboo that strengthens them as such.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jul 25, 2018)

They took a time machine into the future from a time where all of this was relevant and not already over and done with. Someone should remind them that we did it all without having to avoid using certain words.


----------



## Gross phone booth (Jul 27, 2018)

Mario 64 race is a masterpiece and magnum opus of speedrunning. If you can please watch it live. Maybe you will find time, cause it seems like it will go on forever. It's basically people who have never played the game, with 2 actual speedrunners as coaches. The frustration in the chat is beautiful, especially as some "runners" behave like they've never touched nor seen a console before in their lives.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 27, 2018)

Gross phone booth said:


> Mario 64 race is a masterpiece and magnum opus of speedrunning. If you can please watch it live. Maybe you will find time, cause it seems like it will go on forever. It's basically people who have never played the game, with 2 actual speedrunners as coaches. The frustration in the chat is beautiful, especially as some "runners" behave like they've never touched nor seen a console before in their lives.



(Referring to the SM64 run at ESA Summer, VOD link has not been added yet but it is listed here: https://www.reddit.com/r/speedrun/comments/90uwif/esa_vod_thread_2018/ )

For sure, ESA has done so many interesting things with their summer event this year. Not only are they running two separate streams, which means that most of the time you have something else to watch if you don't like what's on one stream, but they also did an "awful games" relay race where a couple of guys took turns beating these terrible PC games in like 90-120 seconds apiece. It was hilarious.

They're doing so many things that you wouldn't dare see GDQ attempt because of the potential for failure, but the entertainment value is incredible at ESA right now, even when things do hit a snag.

ESA's total donations are being matched by a second benefactor, so as we speak they're at $60K meaning $120K has been raised so far. Hopefully this number keeps reaching upward because I could definitely get behind ESA becoming the new premiere speedrunning event.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 27, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> ESA's total donations are being matched by a second benefactor, so as we speak they're at $60K meaning $120K has been raised so far.



Fraid not, the mysterious benefactor is only matching the first $50k.

Also crossposting from the non-drama oriented thread since everyone is sick of Zephyyrr's behaviour at the ESA DnD games. He's a speedrunner in the sense that he's ran one obscure game, but he's pretty much only at ESA for tabletop sperging and is the textbook "that guy". 



D.Va said:


> Well the DnD game kinda sucked. There was a cunt at the table being "that guy" the entire time. Bet you can guess which one it was:
> 
> View attachment 505515
> 
> ...


----------



## Urban Superstition (Jul 27, 2018)

Boss Bass said:


> https://greatgamesdoneslow.com/info/
> 
> I hope the perfection of creating "the opposite of ADGQ" and featuring natal females is not lost on them.



It looks just as retarded as AGDQ.


----------



## Princess Rescuer (Jul 28, 2018)

The German Sticker Star guy is SirRouven.

And speaking of Germany, Matthias Rustemeyer is about to have all 32 records in Mario Kart 64 Time Trials (1 lap and 3 lap in all 16 tracks with no shortcuts) and his closest competitor Daniel Burbank beat his Bowser's Castle 3-lap time from 2013 by 0.01 second.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 16, 2018)

Apollo is one hell of a character.


----------



## BlueSpark (Aug 17, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Apollo is one hell of a character.


Take everything Goose says with a grain of salt, the guy is a lunatic.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 17, 2018)

BlueSpark said:


> Take everything Goose says with a grain of salt, the guy is a lunatic.



Goes without saying in regards to speedrunners.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Aug 20, 2018)

ESA is running another marathon for (I think) Dutch cancer research. It started yesterday and I just stumbled upon it on Twitch so I can't speak for quality. The schedule is available at https://www.speedrun.com/bsg2018/schedule


----------



## FrozenFlame (Sep 19, 2018)

So I know this thread has been dead for a month but I feel like it's a good place to post about the latest speedrunning drama and potentially introduce a new Lolcow.

A few days ago a troon by the name of Ms_Uko accused an Earthbound speedrunner named Ceriam of sexual assault.

The full story is detailed in Ms_Uko's 90+ page document which you can peruse for your reading pleasure here.

Now the interesting part in all of this is that Uko encouraged the guy to get shitfaced off his ass drunk and proceeded to get sexual with him despite him saying repeat times that he was straight and not into dudes, Uko didn't understand this as she's totally a girl you guys, but despite Ceriam's pause of the situation Uko being the sober one allowed things to progress and then weeks later decided that it was sexual assault.

Uko clearly had feelings for the guy before the event as seen in this leaked conversation between the two here. So to the casual observer it looks as though Uko wanted the guy and used the drinking and the weed as a method of getting him in the right headspace so she could make her move. And after the fact when the guy sobered up and was not into her, her feelings were hurt and now all of these accusations.

If you read some of the document and the leaked conversation her motives should be painfully clear.

What's really hilarious is that GDQ banned Ceriam permanently for his role in everything but Uko, who essentially took advantage of a drunk guy didn't get a ban at all. Not to mention Uko admitted in the document to bringing weed to GDQ and smoking it (which tbh is not a big deal) but it's a big no-no for GDQ, since they've banned four people for weed, two of which only smelled like but that was enough for a GDQ staff member to take action.

The TL;DR of it is that troons run GDQ. But I guess we knew that already.

I think Ms_Uko has the potential to be considered a Lolcow. Just browsing her Twitter the last few days has been a real treat and a special view inside the mind of a chaotically delusional person.


----------



## Cryin RN (Sep 19, 2018)

FrozenFlame said:


> Not to mention Uko admitted in the document to bringing weed to GDQ and smoking it (which tbh is not a big deal) but it's a big no-no for GDQ, since they've banned four people for weed, two of which only smelled like but that was enough for a GDQ staff member to take action.



Nice find!  No kidding, he talks about his ~ILLEGAL VAPE PEN~ more than the actual "sexual assault", which was... a dick grab.  And he went on to hook up with someone else at GDQ, which makes me wonder how many of these nerds are severely prison gay.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm honestly shocked people even watch GDQ anymore, it's so soulless and industrial. It's like watching current Game Grumps, it feels like watching one of those employee education videos before starting your job packing grocerie bags.
Trannies sure helped ruin it but it just feels too massive to be good anymore in general.
Also I don't give a single fuck about the fundraisers because fuck third world niggers *okay hand sign*


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Sep 19, 2018)

The Fool said:


> I'm honestly shocked people even watch GDQ anymore, it's so soulless and industrial. It's like watching current Game Grumps, it feels like watching one of those employee education videos before starting your job packing grocerie bags.
> Trannies sure helped ruin it but it just feels too massive to be good anymore in general.
> Also I don't give a single fuck about the fundraisers because fuck third world niggers *okay hand sign*



GDQ isn't nearly as fun of the other marathons where runners are allowed to express personality without fear of being deemed problematic and thrown out. But, some of the runs are at least interesting on a technical level, namely some of their races, and there are still a few runners who manage to skirt the fence with having fun, but not the kind of fun deemed wrong by GDQ gestapo. I think it's become background noise for a lot of watchers, and every so often there's a run or gimmick that actually makes you shift attention to it.

That being said, a lot of the other marathons are starting to experiment with unique runs, and the runners being allowed to have personality means even a bad run/game normally not exciting to run can be entertaining. I think GDQ is too big at this point to just go away outright, but who knows what happens as the other marathons continue to grow.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Sep 20, 2018)

FrozenFlame said:


> Uko clearly had feelings for the guy before the event as seen in this leaked conversation between the two here. So to the casual observer it looks as though Uko wanted the guy and used the drinking and the weed as a method of getting him in the right headspace so she could make her move. And after the fact when the guy sobered up and was not into her, her feelings were hurt and now all of these accusations.


Lol, so he got drugged and raped by a tranny and GDQ backs the rapist. The absolute fucking state of speedrunning. 


 
 
 
"I did not prey on him!"
 
At least it seems like ceriam is getting some support.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 20, 2018)

Cryin RN said:


> And he went on to hook up with someone else at GDQ, which makes me wonder how many of these nerds are severely prison gay.



All of them


----------



## FrozenFlame (Sep 20, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Lol, so he got drugged and raped by a tranny and GDQ backs the rapist. The absolute fucking state of speedrunning.
> 
> View attachment 544827
> View attachment 544828
> ...



The funny thing is in one breath shes saying how she and another guy encouraged him to get as drunk as possible for the lulz and then in another breath saying Ceriam got drunk of his own accord........well which is it?

I feel like if you know someone has a problem with alcohol and you're encouraging them to get wrecked then you're a shitty person.


Also lol @ "I didn't file a police report because of personal reasons."


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Sep 20, 2018)

how the fuck can this troon even think for the smallest time unit possible think it passes as a women?


----------



## Boss Bass (Sep 20, 2018)

FrozenFlame said:


> The funny thing is in one breath shes saying how she and another guy encouraged him to get as drunk as possible for the lulz and then in another breath saying Ceriam got drunk of his own accord........well which is it?
> 
> I feel like if you know someone has a problem with alcohol and you're encouraging them to get wrecked then you're a shitty person.
> 
> ...


 “I wish you the best, but you’re the predator here”

How the fuck do you make that statement?


----------



## Tanner Glass (Sep 20, 2018)

FrozenFlame said:


> The funny thing is in one breath shes saying how she and another guy encouraged him to get as drunk as possible for the lulz and then in another breath saying Ceriam got drunk of his own accord........well which is it?
> 
> I feel like if you know someone has a problem with alcohol and you're encouraging them to get wrecked then you're a shitty person.
> 
> ...



Also, Jesus Christ. "He got drunk of his own volition so I was in the right to take advantage of him - even though I can clearly acknowledge there was no way for him to give consent or fight back"

EDIT - Rape Culture.jpg


----------



## D.Va (Sep 20, 2018)

Copies of the Google docs are attached because these are pretty embarrassing essays to publish on the online and it'd be a shame if they sobered up and removed them.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Sep 20, 2018)

Found this on r/samandtolki, tweet got deleted and nobody archived it so eh.








Edit: Screencap and tweet are definitely real since they got corroborated in this doc by the third person that was around. The relevant part:


> ceriam has decided to release a screencap of the conversation they had surrounding the ordeal the next morning because it is literally the only thing that he has to hide behind in this, other than the general confusion that this is shrouded in. Yes, uko told him that it was okay. That's what she told all of us. She also didn't know what to say ultimately because she was STILL PROCESSING WHAT THE FUCK HAD HAPPENED TO HER AND NEEDED THE TIME TO REALIZE THAT IT WASN'T FUCKING OKAY BECAUSE IT WAS INCREDIBLY SHOCKING AND FRIGHTENING TO HER. If her ultimate goal was justice and to have him locked up for it, yeah. She should've spoken immediately. Sure. She's said it many times though and I'll reiterate: She doesn't care about that. We realize that it's too late for productive legal recourse. We just want you to know what happened. And we want you to be weary of this man. It is as simple as that.
> 
> ceriam never asked once if she was okay. When she initially made her decision to block him and issue the news of what had happened to the people in her discord, I spoke with him in an attempt to peacefully mediate and before I really even had a chance to say much, he was aggressively defending himself and saying just about everything that a man who is trying to frantically free himself of guilt would say. I know it seems natural for a man in his position, but being the guy who was RIGHT THERE AND SAW IT ALL FIRST HAND...nah. That display of character was the final straw for me and that was when I completely stopped caring about whether or not he walked away from this okay.



 
https://archive.md/ukddw
 
 
 
https://archive.md/c2aTI


----------



## FrozenFlame (Sep 20, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Found this on r/samandtolki, tweet got deleted and nobody archived it so eh.
> View attachment 545064
> View attachment 545065
> 
> ...



My favorite part of all this is where Ceriam says that Uko has sent out dick pics...because that's totally what girls do you guys, send out pictures of their dick to horny men.

This individual is :autism:


----------



## SiccDicc (Sep 20, 2018)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> how the fuck can this troon even think for the smallest time unit possible think it passes as a women?


A Culture of Enablement.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Sep 25, 2018)

Update on the troon rape saga.



 
Ever seen this pattern before? The gofundme was quickly deleted, but will be up again later. It just makes a sketchy situation sketchier.

Then, uko did an AMA on samandtolki of all places. Basically what you'd expect. Uko also confirmed the gofundme was set up by her in the AMA. Private twitter is ukopriv, for the record.


----------



## LN 910 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hitman Speedrunner Kotti got a tiny bit salty about my thread on him recently.


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Oct 4, 2018)

Princess Rescuer said:


> Speedrunning video games is a hobby that many treat like a full-time job. Some games are so long, they require players to play uninterrupted for hours and take plenty of eating/bathroom/even sleeping breaks in between. Most long speedgames are RPGs, some of which exceed the amount of waking time for the average person per day.
> 
> Ordinarily, you would only get to do lots of planning and do an actual run once in a while, though there are some people who can run long games just about every day.
> 
> ...


I got a couple of new follow ideas from that post; I like watching and listening to long JRPGs (as "sleep-streams"), so I was already following most of the people on that list, and I also liked the idea of the Really-Really-Long-a-Thon that was held around one of Baffan's attempts (unfortunately he forgot a missable item somewhere and it ended up being 99.74% or so).



Supermouse said:


> This is the Trihex pleb chat for SGDQ right after the Mega Man 9 run PMG appeared on the couch.
> 
> All the b& people (the <mensagem apagada>, it's in Portuguese) were just saying "Can we think it now?" and "Can we say it now?"
> 
> ...


I got B& a few years ago, I think for complaining about Blueglass, and more recently I learned you can't even host a channel if you're banned from it.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 4, 2018)

Rip_In_Pepperino said:


> complaining about Blueglass



How dare you.


----------



## GraniteRode (Oct 5, 2018)

I meant to post up the stuff from Uko/ceriam when I found out about it but I've been extraordinarily busy. Glad someone else found it and posted it. I'm also enlightened to see the new posts by ceriam and the third party with the other side of the story and clarifying this shit.

One thing I do want to point out that I remember seeing was Twitch streamer toucansham requesting no one use ceriam's emotes anymore on his Discord or in his Twitch chat after Uko posted up the original document talking about his "experiences" with ceriam at GDQ. I think because of the amount of "detail" to the document that was written, people naturally jumped on board the rape train and took Uko at his word before ceriam could even defend himself.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks like someone took uko's old account name and is now LARPing. Samandtolki thread


----------



## Lucas Silva #4903141 (Nov 15, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SamandTolk...d_starts_tweeting_in/?st=JOI6VWJX&sh=f7735007 

Holy shit. Uko is typing in limericks now (goes by mollytsm now on twitter), and keeps doing it in that thread.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Nov 18, 2018)

Uko's been unraveling more and more. Like, this is reaching Narcissa levels.





Filmed himself on a swing for two hours while talking about Earthbound.



Spoiler: LONG: Dragging his mental illness into an Earthbound discord server











 


 
Might be a rapist, might just be part of the mental breakdown.



 Do I smell a rivalry?



 
Picture of mental health right here.


----------



## I am a nigger (Nov 18, 2018)

I've noticed a YT cottage industry pop up over the summer, channels dedicated to documenting speed-running have become popular. A lot of this guys videos seem to indicate tons of drama that might be under the surface.


----------



## Boss Bass (Nov 18, 2018)

I am a nigger said:


> I've noticed a YT cottage industry pop up over the summer, channels dedicated to documenting speed-running have become popular. A lot of this guys videos seem to indicate tons of drama that might be under the surface.



Goose’s brand of folksy autism is riveting. I’ve always said I’ll watch a passionate, intelligent person talk about their field no matter how banal I may find their area of study. Goldeneye “history” is about the stupidest fucking thing imaginable, yet his videos are wildly entertaining.


----------



## I am a nigger (Nov 18, 2018)

Boss Bass said:


> Goose’s brand of folksy autism is riveting. I’ve always said I’ll watch a passionate, intelligent person talk about their field no matter how banal I may find their area of study. Goldeneye “history” is about the stupidest fucking thing imaginable, yet his videos are wildly entertaining.


I unironically enjoy his content, I'm not afraid to show my autism.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 18, 2018)

I've watched most of goose's videos. Well, its more like I've listened to them while doing other stuff. But its white noise, I can't for the life of me tell you who got which times other than Clemens is a troll and Boshart is a bro.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Nov 19, 2018)

I am a nigger said:


> A lot of this guys videos seem to indicate tons of drama that might be under the surface.


He has a thread here, but it's not very active.


----------



## I am a nigger (Nov 19, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> He has a thread here, but it's not very active.


> Bryan Dunn thread
Thanks but I'm going to pass


----------



## Rivalo (Nov 27, 2018)

It seems a few speedrunners have angered SJWs. Some Antifa faggot (turns out it's CyberDemon531) is "exposing" two speedrunners who go to GDQs for spreading "anti-woman propaganda" (Archive). Troons are screeching about this as well (Archive).



GDQ has caught wind of this (Archive), so the guy might actually be banned.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Nov 28, 2018)

via samandtolki

This is pretty baffling considering cyberdemon was banned from GDQ for wearing a MAGA hat and complained about proto being an SJW in an interview. Is this an attempt to get back into the troon squad's good graces because he realized nobody else would have him, or is it yet another unraveling speedrun tranny randomly lashing out?


----------



## GraniteRode (Nov 28, 2018)

Looks like they've done something about it, so my guess is RWhiteGoose and grav are banned. Anyone else find it ironic the person who started all this is Cyberdemon531, considering they're banned from GDQ as well?


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Nov 28, 2018)

How about they fuck off and make the event about the runs instead of about the shits?

They should count themselves lucky they even have such talented "nazis" who want to support their cause.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Nov 28, 2018)

Wait so they are banning speed runners for wrong think?  Is this going to be the next gate?  Gamer speed gate incoming.


----------



## AnotherPleb (Nov 28, 2018)

TroonGateDoneQuick


----------



## Computery Guy (Nov 28, 2018)

Really the SJWs should have just dunked on him for saying something as retarded as "ONLY MEN ARE COMPETITIVE ENOUGH FOR SPEEDRUNNING".

Nothing's more manly than making Mario jump backwards up some stairs, that's for sure.


----------



## Boss Bass (Nov 28, 2018)

Maybe I missed the nazi and transphobic parts?  That just seems like garden variety stupidity.


----------



## GraniteRode (Nov 28, 2018)

Thought that his response should at least be posted up for documentation if anything.


Edit:




If I'm gonna post the replies of one banned individual, I'll post them both.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 28, 2018)

Like anyone who actually cares about Speedrunning is going to get pissed at Goose for speaking the truth. If anything, they'll be pissed about that apology. I don't know enough about Grav to comment on that end, but it seems like it worked out. Everyone is getting really tired of having to play pretend with psychotic people and these fucking troons know it, hence BANBANBANBANBAN being their only response.

What is GDQ's plan in the long term? Ban all the runners and just have troons sit on couches and talk about dilation and gender theory? How bad have their finances been getting lately?


----------



## VacuousSpooder (Nov 28, 2018)

Eventually everyone is just going to migrate to ESA.....or a competitor might emerge that gives less of a fuck about the easily-offended and just focuses purely on speedrunning and having fun and less on GOTTA GET THEM DONATIONS! That or speedrunning events finally run their course altogether and go back to being something done at other gaming events as side-things,

Either way, the way things are headed, the floor will eventually fall out from under GDQ if they continue to cater to the outrage machine.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Nov 28, 2018)

VacuousSpooder said:


> Eventually everyone is just going to migrate to ESA.....or a competitor might emerge that gives less of a fuck about the easily-offended and just focuses purely on speedrunning and having fun and less on GOTTA GET THEM DONATIONS! That or speedrunning events finally run their course altogether and go back to being something done at other gaming events as side-things,
> 
> Either way, the way things are headed, the floor will eventually fall out from under GDQ if they continue to cater to the outrage machine.


Kinda ironic that Europe would be the place they'd flock to get away from that stuff.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Nov 28, 2018)

What a pussy. Should have said "Not giving an apology to a bunch of tranny kikes who refuse to have fun, ever."


----------



## DirtyOldish_pol_tard (Nov 28, 2018)

Rivalo said:


> It seems a few speedrunners have angered SJWs. Some Antifa faggot (turns out it's CyberDemon531) is "exposing" two speedrunners who go to GDQs for spreading "anti-woman propaganda" (Archive). Troons are screeching about this as well (Archive).
> 
> View attachment 602093
> GDQ has caught wind of this (Archive), so the guy might actually be banned.
> ...


 of course it was a fucking tranny tweeting about this.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 29, 2018)

DirtyOldish_pol_tard said:


> of course it was a fucking tranny tweeting about this.



They should have used that socjus CoC that had the "NO SNITCHING!" clauses.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks like somebody didn't get their dilation break that day.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Nov 29, 2018)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Like anyone who actually cares about Speedrunning is going to get pissed at Goose for speaking the truth.



You're right, but for context RWhiteGoose is known as a "double agent" in the speedrunning community. Some times he's calm, personable, collected, and a "nice" guy and other times he's explosive and toxic. He's also someone who exposes cheaters in the community as well as someone who cheats in the community.

Basically, anyone that's a fan of his knows this teeter-tottering is business as usual.


----------



## MysticMisty (Nov 29, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> This is pretty baffling considering cyberdemon was banned from GDQ for wearing a MAGA hat and complained about proto being an SJW in an interview. Is this an attempt to get back into the troon squad's good graces because he realized nobody else would have him, or is it yet another unraveling speedrun tranny randomly lashing out?


It could be the former, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was some form of petty revenge against the other guy.


----------



## GraniteRode (Nov 29, 2018)

Tanner Glass said:


> You're right, but for context RWhiteGoose is known as a "double agent" in the speedrunning community. Some times he's calm, personable, collected, and a "nice" guy and other times he's explosive and toxic. He's also someone who exposes cheaters in the community as well as someone who cheats in the community.
> 
> Basically, anyone that's a fan of his knows this teeter-tottering is business as usual.



So what you're saying is, he potentially has bipolar disorder?


----------



## Tanner Glass (Nov 29, 2018)

GraniteRode said:


> So what you're saying is, he potentially has bipolar disorder?



I don't know if I'd say that, just that with as small of a community that speedrunning is he still manages to change "sides" pretty frequently. I'm not an expert on RWhiteGoose or speedrunning but here's what I know about him.

- He frequently hates speedrunning and speedrunners; think it's garbage in a freefall and a waste of time. He himself, is a speedrunner.
- He hates people who cheat in speedruns; although he himself has submitted cheat times to speedrun.com "as a goof, to see if I could".
- Doesn't like GDQ, thinks it's trash but will still go to it (although not anymore, looks like). He's also tangentially involved with the "Oceanside" fiasco as well.

I would put him more into a category of "Old school speedrunner" who's frustrated there's nowhere for him to go. The Speedrunning community (and GDQ by osmosis) was a lot different 5 or even 10 years ago and it doesn't seem like he wants to adapt to the new PC culture of it. The only avenues for speedrunners are twitch streamers (which is pretty PC, but also part of the GDQ ecosystem) or being sponsored (for speedrunners, this is nearly impossible. I can only think of one sponsored speedrunner; Calebhart). Not only that but watching what the community has become and what people think of it now.

Really, there isn't a better metaphor for the speedrunning community than Cosmo/Narscissa Wright. A few years back it was just a nerdy but likable kid playing Zelda and fast forward to today it's a mentally unhinged tranny yelling nonsense into a webcam for six hours.


----------



## bolcan (Nov 29, 2018)

Tanner Glass said:


> Really, there isn't a better metaphor for the speedrunning community than Cosmo/Narscissa Wright. A few years back it was just a nerdy but likable kid playing Zelda and fast forward to today it's a mentally unhinged tranny yelling nonsense into a webcam for six hours.


It's sad in a way. I used to really look forward to GDQ marathons, but I couldn't watch this year's AGDQ at all, hardly.  It's like all the fun/character has been stripped away from it.


----------



## VacuousSpooder (Nov 29, 2018)

bolcan said:


> It's sad in a way. I used to really look forward to GDQ marathons, but I couldn't watch this year's AGDQ at all, hardly.  It's like all the fun/character has been stripped away from it.



This is what happens when gaming and anime events get popular and enough of the added internal staffing become infiltrated with progressive fucknuggets. Everything has to be PC and family-friendly, even if it just started as a group of adult nerds wanting to have fun with their hobbies and share with a once niche community. Look at similar events and you'll find the same progression.

GDQ suffers from wanting to go against the perception that gamers are gatekeeping jerks, and thus opens the floodgates for every exceptional individual to jump onto. In doing this, and actually going so far as to cater to them more than the oldschool normie runners, they've completely gutted the fun atmosphere that made the event enjoyable to watch beyond just the one or two games people might know and want to tune in for. Now it's just another charity event.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 29, 2018)

Tanner Glass said:


> - He frequently hates speedrunning and speedrunners; think it's garbage in a freefall and a waste of time. He himself, is a speedrunner.



Yeah, but this allowed him to put out the most succinct breakdown of Speedrunning in existence. 






I run a few games just for fun, and he's right. It's such a joke to obsessively play sections of games or entire games trying to pull one second off your time and think that what you do is in anyway important. You're just chasing the dragon like he says and if you don't realize it, you turn into whatever Cosmo became.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Nov 30, 2018)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Yeah, but this allowed him to put out the most succinct breakdown of Speedrunning in existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I don't think he's wrong, just pointing out the inconsistency of him being aware of how bad speedrunning is as a community, as a hobby, and as a profession yet still engaging in it. It has to be upsetting for him to see what speedrunning started as and to have invested emotionally for years into it for it to turn out like this must be massively disenfranchising.

If I were him, I would break out of the speedrun community and just be a "normal" streamer as he's fun enough to stand out from the pack. Speedrunning and sucking up to GDQ haven't done much for him in terms of his audience as he's sub 30k followers after many years and several famous/infamous events. Looking at ProtoMagicalGirl who is a newer and shittier runner who was given a god-tier push by SGDQ/AGDQ only has 5k; so even if he played ball and curbed his behavior there isn't much of an audience to gain from it.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 30, 2018)

GDQ is not the whole of, or even most of, the community. It still ultimately comes down to you doing a solitary task for your own personal benefit and the way other people act should not change that.

Now maybe he dislikes the drama aspect of the community, but he is a serial shit stirrer, himself, so I don't put too much stock in that.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Nov 30, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> GDQ is not the whole of, or even most of, the community. It still ultimately comes down to you doing a solitary task for your own personal benefit and the way other people act should not change that.
> 
> Now maybe he dislikes the drama aspect of the community, but he is a serial shit stirrer, himself, so I don't put too much stock in that.



I'd don't disagree, but it's a little bit more complex than that.

GDQ isn't "real speedrunning" nor is it representative of the community (at least not anymore). However, it's far-and-away the largest speedrun event by a tremendous margin which means to most people, the several million people that check it out each year, it _is_ the entirety of the community. There's the "real" speedrun community but they're very small, not many people watch or participate in speedruns.

I don't think RWhiteGoose hates drama, I think he loves it. However, as he is trying to be a successful speedrunner he's taking stock of what he feels he needs to do to grow professionally. In particular Speedrunning is very PC right now because GDQ is very PC and has been for years. If you want to try and grow that audience you have to appeal to that event and those people. He hasn't been immensity successful doing it how he's been doing it so it's good that he's looking to take a new approach - I just don't think it's the right approach.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Dec 1, 2018)

Goose and his content are now indefinitely banned from r/speedrun.




https://archive.md/8G3VR


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 1, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Goose and his content are now indefinitely banned from r/speedrun.
> View attachment 604839
> https://archive.md/8G3VR



Ah, Reddit. Always assuming that anyone gives a fuck about their proclamations of virtue and masturbatory self aggrandizing. 

>"Our values" - because of course everyone in the sub is of the exact same mindset
>"High profile and multifaceted case" - You're not fucking lawyers, there's no fucking "case" Sperging Victim Unit.
 >"That doesn't mean that pressing issues shouldn't be brought to everyone's attention, in fact we _encourage _(emphasis mine) the opposite" - Report your neighbors, big brother is watching!
>"...Are proud of how everyone stepped in and took it upon yourself" - That was a great dogpile guys, who's next?

>"The speed running Community has matured to become much more than a bunch of people trying to go fast" -


----------



## Computery Guy (Dec 1, 2018)

So basically what I'm hearing is the dude is a hypocritical shitstirrer but since he doesn't like GDQ we're gonna pretend he's some put upon Morally Upstanding Lad who Did Not Do Anything.

Like, I get GDQ sucks and agree wholeheartedly but let's not pretend the clock isn't stopped here.

EDIT: Wwwwwwhoops missed the r/speedrunning ban.


----------



## GraniteRode (Dec 2, 2018)

So now /r/speedrunning is just banning people for having differing opinions? Since when did Speedrunning become Big Brother? People have differing opinions, not everyone is going to cater to your tiny little personal box you put the world in. The notion of "wrongthink" needs to stop. It's not wrong to have a different opinion from other people.


----------



## wildautism (Dec 2, 2018)

Goose is easy to understand. He's a guy who likes speed running and trolling people. He's switching sides on things because he enjoys the reaction and wants to keep people flinging shit.

Speedrunning has been co opted as a way for people to validate their time wasting. It's people wanting to do nothing but play games but still feel good. Now MMOs are dead there is nothing to grind and get a ding from, speedrunning fulfills this role. You can see it in how many new releases get speedrun day 1. No time to digest the game or to enjoy it, just got to finish it as fast as possible. It warps a community discovering things and trying to understand the game to beating a dead horse until it's a puddle and some autist is telling his mom he's a champion


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Dec 2, 2018)

Imagine ending your dynasty with your accomplishments being an ugly tranny and getting third place world record playing Ikari Warriors 2 or whatever.

Sad stuff


----------



## Computery Guy (Dec 2, 2018)

wildautism said:


> Goose is easy to understand. He's a guy who likes speed running and trolling people. He's switching sides on things because he enjoys the reaction and wants to keep people flinging shit.
> 
> Speedrunning has been co opted as a way for people to validate their time wasting. It's people wanting to do nothing but play games but still feel good. Now MMOs are dead there is nothing to grind and get a ding from, speedrunning fulfills this role. You can see it in how many new releases get speedrun day 1. No time to digest the game or to enjoy it, just got to finish it as fast as possible. It warps a community discovering things and trying to understand the game to beating a dead horse until it's a puddle and some autist is telling his mom he's a champion



I mean he, himself, is still a speedrunner. This is a dude going "man why is everyone cutting their nuts off what cucks" while he uses a slightly smaller knife than everyone else.


----------



## wildautism (Dec 2, 2018)

He's an autist for Golden eye so of course he isn't any better. I'm just saying Goose's behavior is understandable if you understand what type of person he is. He isn't bipolar or anything like that.


----------



## Computery Guy (Dec 2, 2018)

wildautism said:


> He's an autist for Golden eye



Nevermind, he isn't using a slightly smaller knife, dude broke out the chainsaw.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Dec 4, 2018)

Something I find incredible is that a British gaming channel called Yogscast is doing a Christmas charity fundraiser and they've raised as much money in four days as SGDQ 2018 did across the entire event with like a third of the viewers and without a hefty subsidy from Amazon via Twitch Prime (the only reason SGDQ 2018 broke its donation record).

Viewership and social media engagement was also down at the last event. I think GDQ has pretty clearly capped out and is now in a glacial decline.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Dec 4, 2018)

On that note, GDQ hardly actually gets anything in donations from actual singular human beings anymore when you think about it. All the partnerships and sponsorships and shitships artificially inflate the amount actually raised, and they keep adding more of those every year.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Dec 4, 2018)

The Fatriarchy said:


> On that note, GDQ hardly actually gets anything in donations from actual singular human beings anymore when you think about it. All the partnerships and sponsorships and shitships artificially inflate the amount actually raised, and they keep adding more of those every year.



The vast majority of the revenue still comes from donations. They only really get sponsor revenue from The Yetee (t-shirts) and occasionally Humble Bundle. The other sponsors donate services which reduce overhead. If you toss in Twitch Prime and bits it adds up, but it's still not the majority by far.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Dec 5, 2018)

I worded that really terribly. I meant in terms of the momentum of donations from the average joes donating the same way they did since the oldest GDQs. I'm pretty sure they have been losing it pretty bad and the only thing that can "fix" it for them is a sudden surge of people who don't know what a scam and snoozefest it's going to be.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Dec 5, 2018)

The Fatriarchy said:


> I worded that really terribly. I meant in terms of the momentum of donations from the average joes donating the same way they did since the oldest GDQs.



Yeah.



The Fatriarchy said:


> I'm pretty sure they have been losing it pretty bad and the only thing that can "fix" it for them is a sudden surge of people who don't know what a scam and snoozefest it's going to be.



I don't see that happening, either. Everyone who'd watch GDQ already knows about it, and their viewership hasn't dramatically grown in years. Battle royale games imported a fuckton of new users to Twitch but I doubt that audience is interested in speedrunning.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Dec 25, 2018)

Who's ready for reheated seconds on the Goose situation?




Didn't expect Ken Ashcorp to show up in the comments.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 26, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Who's ready for reheated seconds on the Goose situation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how people are arguing that its wrong for people to be removed on moral issues unrelated to speedrunning while arguing that Goose should be banned over the "Jewish Question"...

all the while ignoring that whole thing about Child porn.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 26, 2018)

That time was restored? Great. I stopped watching Goose's videos after I heard about it.

edit: And it turns out he hasn't made any since then either, guess he's been keeping his head low.


----------



## Boss Bass (Dec 27, 2018)

I mean, it’s such a milquetoast opinion to ban someone over. Especially when his conclusion is a decently valid one. 

At an aggregate level, there are many systemic differences between men and women. However, we focus on the individual, not the aggregate, to ensure that individuals are not withheld opportunities based on the circumstances of their birth. 

If anything, he should be chided for coming to the same conclusion a nine year old would when presented with gender differences.


----------



## Poop A Loop (Dec 27, 2018)

Reddit is currently sperging in the comments announcing AGDQ if you want to see the fun.


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 27, 2018)

Some fag redditor said:
			
		

> The runners act the same now as they did from the first AGDQ, I have seen every single event and anyone who tells you otherwise is full of shit.
> ****
> People acting like human trash basically made it impossible for AGDQ to control their own chat, so they made it sub only. But the only way I can have fun is screaming racist bullshit in chat, so event ruined. #nofunallowed.... what do you mean they allow hosting the stream in other chats?


GDQ totally hasn't changed at all, if you disagree you are HUMAN TRASH.

Thanks, reddit.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Visitor said:


> View attachment 623864
> 
> GDQ totally hasn't changed at all, if you disagree you are HUMAN TRASH.
> 
> Thanks, reddit.


"The runners act the same now as they did from the first AGDQ, I have seen every single event and anyone who tells you otherwise is full of shit."





picture unrelated


----------



## The Big Earl (Dec 28, 2018)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Who's ready for reheated seconds on the Goose situation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both Goose and Apollo are fucking cancerous right now. I used to respect Goose for his talent in one of my favorite games, but to see him try and play a game of save face when he's been BOMBASTICALLY vocal about his distaste for GDQ on his streams is just ridiculous. Apollo is no saint either, what with the whole drama of 'fuk u gaiz imma make my own gdq with beaches and free speech", then just silently dipping after that for the better part of a year.

Goose constantly rants about the "degeneracy of speedrunning" while actively propagating it with his own behaviors, and by defending the behavior of his friends like Apollo.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Dec 28, 2018)

No idea who this guy is but his video of debunking Apollo Legend's video is making the rounds.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 2, 2019)

Speedruns are by nature pretty :autism: but there's autism and then there's running Undertale 93 times in a row.

I would think this was a joke, but it's being raced on one of the community Twitch channels right now.

e: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/357694361 vod, 30 fucking hours


----------



## Dreamland (Jan 5, 2019)

Enlighten me, has AGDQ become a trans beauty competition by this point?



Spoiler


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 5, 2019)

Dreamland said:


> Enlighten me, has AGDQ become a trans beauty competition by this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It has become a trans-something. But not a beauty contest.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 5, 2019)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> Speedruns are by nature pretty :autism: but there's autism and then there's running Undertale 93 times in a row.
> 
> I would think this was a joke, but it's being raced on one of the community Twitch channels right now.


The Undertale community is autistic and the speedrunning community is autistic. It's a logical conclusion and the only way this could get any worse is if someone figured out how to combine speedrunning with competitive Melee.


----------



## GraniteRode (Jan 7, 2019)

Found out on a Discord that someone was banned in the GDQ chat for using the emotes of the guy running Castlevania II at the event. Imagine paying $5 to post emotes of the guy you are watching to support and being banned for it?

Can of course provide screens if needed. Tell me why people support this horse shit again?


----------



## ZB 584 (Jan 7, 2019)

Anyone know of a mirror stream of GDQ? Too much 'tism in the chat of the official stream.

Or maybe that's just part of the experience.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 7, 2019)

GDQ needs a donation incentive to ban pun donations. Runners explaining tech is much more interesting than literally every ocean pun ever.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 7, 2019)

GuyKazama said:


> Anyone know of a mirror stream of GDQ? Too much 'tism in the chat of the official stream.
> 
> Or maybe that's just part of the experience.



Trihex usually runs a poverty stream.


----------



## ZB 584 (Jan 7, 2019)

BubbleButt said:


> Trihex usually runs a poverty stream.


Yah he's hosting. Much appreciated.


----------



## GraniteRode (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks like jc583's Castlevania II and III runs were actually fun to watch. Considering his audience I'm surprised they even let him into the venue, let alone run two games.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 7, 2019)

The Jak 3 run that's on right now is amazing and I have a feeling there's going to be some drama over it since it's broken almost every major GDQ rule.


----------



## Salubrious (Jan 7, 2019)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> The Jak 3 run that's on right now is amazing and I have a feeling there's going to be some drama over it since it's broken almost every major GDQ rule.



He just said the word triggered.

Awaiting the permaban.


----------



## yeahweknow (Jan 8, 2019)

i was looking forward to the resident evil run at least but after a few years ive forgotten how insufferable the fake laughing and donation messages were
haha isnt the voice acting fuunnyyy

HOOIIYYYYPE

woooo
clap


----------



## Rivalo (Jan 8, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> He just said the word triggered.
> 
> Awaiting the permaban.



I decided to check, sure enough he got people triggered over it.



Spoiler: The Triggering









 

 


That last tweet trying to make their tweet unsearchable backfired, funnily enough:

SPOILER]


----------



## GraniteRode (Jan 8, 2019)

Imagine being so offended by a triggered joke that as a white person you wished for white genocide? What an idiot. They should go live in South Africa where something similar is actually happening? I wouldn't miss them.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 8, 2019)

So are we triggered that people on Twitter are triggered by jokes about being triggered?

And if some snowflake reads the Farms and gets upset about us posting about this, then are they triggered that we are triggered that they were triggered by jokes about being triggered?

I'll stop there.


----------



## Cut my dick into pieces (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh look, most of them have anime girls as their twitter avatar, I wonder why?


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 8, 2019)

Honestly just for views for your twitch channel and laughs, its prob is a better short term move to just get banned during a live show at these events by saying "Shadow the hedgehog is a bitch nigger, you dumb tranny faggots."


----------



## VacuousSpooder (Jan 8, 2019)

Not going to lie; that Dr. Fatboy Sonic 1 glitch run was pretty entertaining.

Which means they'll probably ban him for something.


----------



## ono (Jan 10, 2019)

Claris is absolutely losing it



 
 
 
 
 
Twitter archive


----------



## Boss Bass (Jan 10, 2019)

What is the end goal for announcing your panic attack on twitter?


----------



## RockVolnutt (Jan 10, 2019)

To be fair, isn't suicidal feelings from being around Melee players perfectly normal?


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 10, 2019)

Boss Bass said:


> What is the end goal for announcing your panic attack on twitter?


Attention? It's not like it's not working right now.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 10, 2019)

Houston, we have a problem. Someone decided to withdraw consent after the fact, and the guy who was subjected to it is going full scorched earth and showing thir conversations. Props to him for not taking this kind of abuse lying down. You can find their whole convo in this archive of his Twitter, I would add images but there are so many...

https://archive.fo/l60CX


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 10, 2019)

Oh jeez. Well, can't say I wouldn't do the same in that situation. Banning from GDQ is the least of this guy's worries right now. This guy needs to get himself a lawyer, pronto, in case law enforcement ends up getting involved.


----------



## japs did 9/11 (Jan 10, 2019)

PrincessJupiter said:


> Houston, we have a problem. Someone decided to withdraw consent after the fact, and the guy who was subjected to it is going full scorched earth and showing thir conversations. Props to him for not taking this kind of abuse lying down. You can find their whole convo in this archive of his Twitter, I would add images but there are so many...
> 
> https://archive.fo/l60CX


Poor guy. He manages to hook up with the one girl at GDQ who doesn't have a penis, then this happens.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 11, 2019)

Remember that one time at AGDQ where everyone, from the announcer, to the speedrunner, to the audience, all the way down to the donations, kept screaming "wah" way beyond even the most absolute knuckledragger could consider funny until a commentator got fed up and told them "if you want to prevent cancer, consider jumping in front of a bus?"

It's happening again at AGDQ this year, except the new unfunny word is "orb," and now there isn't even anybody to tell them to kill themselves this time. It's a shame, too, because the run is actually intriguing.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 11, 2019)

They were doing that shit all the way through the Celeste run too to the point where the commentators were mentioning they were irritated by it.

Why can’t they realize that screaming it once ceremonially in Mario World can be funny but droning it every 5 seconds for absolutely no reason isn’t?


----------



## Trapcom (Jan 11, 2019)

Autists enjoy repetition.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm a little confused, is accused rapist saying that he paid the lady to come out and sleep in the same bed with him and she won't do it or that he paid her to unofficially fuck and she won't do it. Because one makes him the victim and the other makes both of them criminals.

Also laffo at this retard being a human adult who is unable to sleep in a bed alone. Oh jeez, can ya help me breathe over here.

edit: Oh, or it could be that a shit load of the convo either wasn't saved in that archive or wasn't loading for me, because now that I've seen more of the logs, he specifies how he wants to have sex, so they are both criminals. Send 'em to the weekend lock up.


----------



## Trapcom (Jan 11, 2019)

Lou Wrong said:


> I'm a little confused, is accused rapist saying that he paid the lady to come out and sleep in the same bed with him and she won't do it or that he paid her to unofficially fuck and she won't do it. Because one makes him the victim and the other makes both of them criminals.
> 
> Also laffo at this exceptional individual being a human adult who is unable to sleep in a bed alone. Oh jeez, can ya help me breathe over here.
> 
> edit: Oh, or it could be that a shit load of the convo either wasn't saved in that archive or wasn't loading for me, because now that I've seen more of the logs, he specifies how he wants to have sex, so they are both criminals. Send 'em to the weekend lock up.


The gist I got was that he was trying to get her into his bed with some bullshit excuse, she wanted a free ride to AGDQ, both agreed to fuck each other, but once she got to AGDQ she backed out of the fucking deal so he backed out of the free ride deal. Wouldn't have been remarkable if she didn't also fuck him over with harassment allegations and getting banned from AGDQ.






fucking bitches, man


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 11, 2019)

Lou Wrong said:


> I'm a little confused, is accused rapist saying that he paid the lady to come out and sleep in the same bed with him and she won't do it or that he paid her to unofficially fuck and she won't do it. Because one makes him the victim and the other makes both of them criminals.
> 
> Also laffo at this exceptional individual being a human adult who is unable to sleep in a bed alone. Oh jeez, can ya help me breathe over here.
> 
> edit: Oh, or it could be that a shit load of the convo either wasn't saved in that archive or wasn't loading for me, because now that I've seen more of the logs, he specifies how he wants to have sex, so they are both criminals. Send 'em to the weekend lock up.



He wanted to sleep in the same bed as her because he has some sort of anxiety, she asked if he wants to fuck, he said he'd be up for it if she is, they start talking about bondage and shit, she says that quote from the above post about being his sex toy for the week, then she ends up not wanting to share the bed with him (according to his account, nothing sexual happened anyway, or very little) so he rebuffs the offer to stay in his room since the whole point of him offering was to have someone to share the bed with. 

Personally, I think they're both stupid, but she's the only one who did anything straight up wrong and then started claiming sexual harassment after he didn't do anything. She hasn't said anything to contradict his version of the events, so I'll have to believe him since he has chat logs to back up what he siad.


----------



## usoland (Jan 11, 2019)

Her on the left.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 11, 2019)

"Going to AGDQ" was that guy's first mistake, and the reason why everything after it could've been 100% prevented. If you just absolutely have to be around both video games AND people who are insufferable to the point that you feel like shooting them just swing by a goddamned GameStop.

edit: As for the "Orb" thing, that is specifically a Super Mario World thing and is something that is traditionally _only_ said when the player collects the "?" to end the sunken ship stage before Bowser's world. (Or just grabbing the "?" orb in general in like a kaizo hack or something.) Doing the meme at any other time is stupid and misses the point of it.


----------



## usoland (Jan 11, 2019)

There aren't sick tranny orgies at gamestop though.


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Jan 11, 2019)

usoland said:


> Her on the left.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 11, 2019)

Just one conglomeration of perma-triggered cry babies.


----------



## usoland (Jan 11, 2019)

I had a double take at "watch her milk".


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 11, 2019)

PrincessJupiter said:


> Houston, we have a problem. Someone decided to withdraw consent after the fact, and the guy who was subjected to it is going full scorched earth and showing thir conversations. Props to him for not taking this kind of abuse lying down. You can find their whole convo in this archive of his Twitter, I would add images but there are so many...
> 
> https://archive.fo/l60CX


Play Of The Game™ AGDQ 2019, this event delivers every fucking year


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 11, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> Play Of The Game™ AGDQ 2019, this event delivers every fucking year



With that much autism in such a tight space, it's inevitable.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 11, 2019)

Fresh update, after scamming the guy to buy her the flight there, she tried to scam the event and is now banned herself as well.


----------



## usoland (Jan 11, 2019)

Holding out for the guy to get unbanned, but it's unlikely.


----------



## GraniteRode (Jan 11, 2019)

_01 said:


> Remember that one time at AGDQ where everyone, from the announcer, to the speedrunner, to the audience, all the way down to the donations, kept screaming "wah" way beyond even the most absolute knuckledragger could consider funny until a commentator got fed up and told them "if you want to prevent cancer, consider jumping in front of a bus?"
> 
> It's happening again at AGDQ this year, except the new unfunny word is "orb," and now there isn't even anybody to tell them to kill themselves this time. It's a shame, too, because the run is actually intriguing.




I find it funny that the orb thing is going on considering Proto's current name on Twitter is "High Priestess of Orb Cult" .... just like how he was the mastermind behind the Waluigi "WAH"-ing that year when CruelFancyBaron was banned for telling them to jump in front of the shuttle bus to cure cancer.


----------



## Rei is shit (Jan 11, 2019)

This clusterfuck is developing in some strange directions.

Now its being claimed that chad got her banned and had planned to do so since day 1. 
https://twitter.com/Pika_Rae_/status/1083864164903370752
http://archive.md/KlgDY


----------



## usoland (Jan 11, 2019)

Clearly the EX is not biased at all.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 11, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> Now its being claimed that chad got her banned and had planned to do so since day 1.


If he wanted to get her banned the whole time, why did he buy her an expensive plane ticket to the event? That doesn't make sense. She apparently wasn't going to go before she got an offer for a free plane ticket and bed.

I can buy that he campaigned to have her banned after she #MeTooed him, but…


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 11, 2019)

Also, all his plan was was to put her in a position where she could try to scam her way in with an old badge. How is that somehow his fault? Assuming its not all fake bullshit anyway.


----------



## Islamic Creampie (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't get it. Assuming those Snapchat logs are real, there's absolutely no context as to why he'd want her banned. I don't know anything about this dude aside from hearing about this stuff. Does he have any sort of history with the chick he invited to AGDQ? If not, claiming he's running some Bond villian-like scheme to get some rando banned is clown shoes.

Edit: Read it over because I'm tired. So he supposedly set her up by letting her think she could go into an area she wasn't permitted to be in as payback for not putting out? Nah. Still don't buy it.


----------



## Boss Bass (Jan 11, 2019)

Guys, guys, I think she may not actually have an MBA......


----------



## GraniteRode (Jan 12, 2019)

Here's some more stuff being posted about this Chad guy. From his ex and some other person, not sure the relation.

 
 
Here's the close-ups of those images. First from the ex, Pika.
 
Then from this Venmi-whothefuck.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 12, 2019)

GraniteRode said:


> Here's some more stuff being posted about this Chad guy. From his ex and some other person, not sure the relation.
> View attachment 636977
> View attachment 636978
> Here's the close-ups of those images. First from the ex, Pika.
> ...



Jesus that's transparent. "Hey don't look at those logs where he posted the entire exchange, look at this one interaction with a *traaans *person".


----------



## GraniteRode (Jan 12, 2019)

Figured I'd scan Pika's Twitter posts a bit more. Found these gems all lined up nicely.




Just editing to add, I don't know if this will be of any significant use but thought I'd post it just in case.

Second edit to add in that Chad/cdgexe has deleted his Twitter.


----------



## Boss Bass (Jan 12, 2019)

Why are they equivocating “consent” in this case?  This wasn’t a consensual sexual event at any point. This was someone selling sex. She cancelled the agreement, he cancelled the payment. 

Frankly, that’s a pretty great ending for the game she chose to play.


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (Jan 12, 2019)

GraniteRode said:


> Figured I'd scan Pika's Twitter posts a bit more. Found these gems all lined up nicely.
> View attachment 636984
> 
> Just editing to add, I don't know if this will be of any significant use but thought I'd post it just in case.
> ...



"Women rarely falsely accuse men" lol...

Also if she changes her mind, he can change his mind. It's not like one can do it but not the other, a lot of these people doesn't seem to realize this.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 12, 2019)

Wait, this clown is divorce-shaming a guy? Fuck that. He probably has no clue what happened to that guy. Also, "I'm allowed to say whatever I wish when angry at someone," but "Freedom of speech does not protect you from slandering and defaming [me]?" What is that shit?


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 12, 2019)

Back on AGDQ, I checked on it after I stopped watching since they kept screaming "orb" whenever there was something circular on stream. Now they're watching Super Mario Odyssey, and they're screaming "moon" whenever a moon (the main collectable in the game) shows up on the screen, and I predict they'll do so for all 500 moons in the entire game over the length of three hours. People in chat are complaining, but the announcer is just talking down to them for not appreciating the height of comedy. I'm also reminded why I didn't bother watching it for the first few days. One less view from myself isn't going to affect the event as a whole, but I pity the people who wanted to actually enjoy the run and they have to deal with obnoxious commentary and crowd interaction.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 12, 2019)

It was insufferable last night during the FF9 run. I was pissed that they spent 3 hours in the middle forcing a meme.


----------



## Fist of Peace (Jan 12, 2019)

Nontransferable said:


> I wish more people would have seen him spurging out on Twitter before they took his side because it should have been obvious that he wasn't right in the head.
> 
> Maybe he didn't sexually harass Mari, but I sure as hell wouldn't take his word for it. Given his condition, he might not even know if what he did was inappropriate.



Mate, it's speedrunning, and AGDQ. No one there is right in the head, and most of them are completely FUBAR, especially the women. The fact that he even tried to hook up with one is evidence of insanity.


----------



## usoland (Jan 12, 2019)

I really enjoy the chill late night runs with a nearly empty room.  As long as the runner/commentator aren't completely awkward.  The Trauma Center run is a good example of this.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 13, 2019)

_01 said:


> Back on AGDQ, I checked on it after I stopped watching since they kept screaming "orb" whenever there was something circular on stream. Now they're watching Super Mario Odyssey, and they're screaming "moon" whenever a moon (the main collectable in the game) shows up on the screen, and I predict they'll do so for all 500 moons in the entire game over the length of three hours. People in chat are complaining, but the announcer is just talking down to them for not appreciating the height of comedy. I'm also reminded why I didn't bother watching it for the first few days. One less view from myself isn't going to affect the event as a whole, but I pity the people who wanted to actually enjoy the run and they have to deal with obnoxious commentary and crowd interaction.


I hoped the KABOOMs during Wind Waker would be the worst of it. This GDQ started out looking good but this unchecked autism really ruined a lot of runs. I know it's kinda hypocritical to complain about this after complaining about GDQs "no fun" policies at previous events, but there's audience interaction and then there is doing the same obnoxious, pre-programmed response literally hundreds of times. The guy who told the audience to kill themselves for constantly screaming WAH last year had the right idea.

Edit: This is the kind of person that forced this shit. Furry, one of those attention whores that dance on camera between runs, has the whole "if y'all folks don't like it I'll just do it more" attitude
https://archive.md/MquLU
https://archive.md/2m80F


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 13, 2019)

Yeah but there's nothing fun about misusing a catchphrase and hammering on it a hundred times in a speedrun, or appropriating it into another completely unrelated run just to keep doing it.

The "orb" thing is a very specific inside joke that has apparently lost its meaning in the wider speedrunning community. Long before people started saying the "orb" thing, it existed as an emoticon named "SoSafe" because touching it immediately ends a level. (A lot of really old Twitch channels who signed up for the FrankerFaceZ browser extension have SoSafe as a default emoticon in their channels.) I'm not quite sure who started muttering "orb" into the microphone in an uncomfortable manner but that joke is an extension of the existing in-joke already in place. Throwing out an "orb" at the only moment in which it's appropriate to do so is fun. Saying it just to say it devalues it for when it's actually applicable and is just annoying. But the kinds of people doing this are just mentally children which explains why catchphrase-based humor is their favorite thing.

I get the impression that the people who find repeatedly saying "orb" funny to probably be the exact same people who have to say "ohhhh banana" every time an NPC character says it in Donkey Kong 64. That shit's annoying.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 13, 2019)

Super Collie said:


> But the kinds of people doing this are just mentally children which explains why catchphrase-based humor is their favorite thing.
> 
> I get the impression that the people who find repeatedly saying "orb" funny to probably be the exact same people who have to say "ohhhh banana" every time an NPC character says it in Donkey Kong 64. That shit's annoying.



And you know they're the same people who speak to other humans entirely in TV, movie, comic, etc, jokes and news. They're the people who got _really_ offended by the NPC meme, because it hit way too close to home with the lack of an internal life. We've all met someone like that in real life though, and I think the fact that they outnumber us so much doesn't really set in until you see a bunch of mongoloids screaming...well, anything really, all while shitting themselves with Glee. 

If you can't tell, I find it a _bit_ disturbing.


----------



## Rei is shit (Jan 14, 2019)

how could they make such a mistake?


Spoiler


----------



## usoland (Jan 14, 2019)

How are staff members deadnaming them?  Did they use their legal names attached to their hotel rooms?


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 14, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> View attachment 638803
> 
> how could they make such a mistake?
> 
> ...


"We"? Are all the GDQ trannies now going schizo because it's the latest trend or is the bald guy with the giant beard a girl too?


----------



## Marche (Jan 14, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> "We"? Are all the GDQ trannies now going schizo because it's the latest trend or is the bald guy with the giant beard a girl too?


being a bald guy with a giant beard never stopped Secretgamergirl


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jan 14, 2019)

What was the final donation total for AGDQ?  I fell asleep at the end lmao


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 14, 2019)

RadicalCentrist said:


> What was the final donation total for AGDQ?  I fell asleep at the end lmao


2019 stats
2018 stats for comparison
Donations were slightly higher than last year, but it seems they have plateaued. Twitter and twitch engagement were way up though, presumeably because they didn't have to put everything on lockdown every 5 minutes to protect tranny feefees.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Jan 14, 2019)

Nontransferable said:


> If anyone has trouble figuring out this Chad guy, what you need to remember is that he is autistic as fuck.
> 
> View attachment 637380
> 
> ...



I can add some background to these screenshots as someone who was at AGDQ2019 and knows all parties on a more personal level than acquaintance.

So background on PikaRae aka Taylor: she's essentially a miniature Lolcow herself. If I wasn't lazy I'd compile a thread myself but she's just interesting to watch. She comes from a family of alcoholics and drug addicts, which to be fair does suck, but instead of seeking actual help for her issues she uses a combination of weed, sex, and internet attention seeking. I can name at least two guys besides Chad that she fucked and claimed to be the girlfriend of, just so she could have a place to live. Her pattern usually is that she finds an autistic cuck, sleeps with him a few times, moves in with him for a year, and then finds a new guy to repeat the process.

It makes perfect sense that she'd say "I stand with Mari!" because she's no stranger to bartering her body to men and changing her mind later.

Now let me get to Chad. Dude is really fucking out there. Like the few times I've seen him sober weren't good at all. He's way better when he's high out of his mind or intoxicated. As you can see by his tweets, he spergs out otherwise. He tends to talk out of his ass and think he's way more important to the community than he is. But the dude flew the girl down to be a cuddle buddy. That is 100% true and sex was really not in the forefront of his mind. As you can see by the screenshots, Mari is the one who brought up sex. This is because in the community Mari does not get much male attention so when she actually does get a guy talking to her, she tends to be hyper sexual because LOLlook how cool I am!

On day 0 of AGDQ2019 [Saturday] Chad and Mari arrive and that night they lay in bed together. Chad was not touching her aside from laying his back to her. In the middle of the night Mari grabs his hand and puts it on her stomach and guides it up her shirt so that he is touching her boobs. She then nestles against him so his other hand is resting on her ass. She indicates she wants to go further and Chad complies by rubbing but then she abruptly says that's as far as they'll go on Day 0 so he stops. They sleep.

The next day, [Sunday, Day 1] Mari decides to tell Chad that she doesn't want to sleep in the bed anymore and wants to sleep on the floor. Chad tells her no thank you. He doesn't want to have to walk around her in her sleep nor was that the arrangement they agreed to. He tells her if she wants to sleep on the floor, she can find a new room. Mari gets pissed but leaves.

Now here's the stuff that isn't talked about as much: PikaRae, Chad's ex fiance, does NOT like Mari at all or rather did not like Mari. Obviously you cannot have two fat attention whores in the same community and have them get along. But I digress. Chad was pissed about Mari reneging on their deal so he made the plan to get her banned from GDQ. He told a staff member that she was planning to enter GDQ areas with a fake badge and told them where she'd be and she was caught and banned.

Chad told Taylor about the Mari situation because he believed they still had a chance together and he didn't want her finding out about him helping Mari on her own. He then spun it in a way to make him look like he did the whole thing for Taylor so that she would not be mad and would find it romantic[?] or something to that effect. He thought they still had a chance together because Taylor ends relationships in a way that gives her that wiggle room to go back if she needs to. She's very practical that way. But Taylor had no issues with Chad manipulating Mari until the sexual allegations came out. And of course that gave her the perfect opportunity for attention, since she's Chad's ex, she could speak up about the abuse...despite many times tweeting and telling people that he was the best boyfriend she's ever had and she's lost without him, etc. If that's any indication of the type of person she is.

Anyway, Mari got banned and she was bitter about this. It is here where she told friends that she got kicked out of Chad's room and then they told her it's unfair that she got banned while he stayed. Four days later, on Wednesday [Day 4] she went to staff and reported Chad for sexual harassment. And he was taken to Coolmatty by enforcement and promptly banned. GDQ did not ask for his side or an explanation because quote: "they are not a court of law" /endquote

This post is dragging on, but if anyone has any questions I'll answer them.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 14, 2019)

That's a lot of details. To what extent are you sure of their accuracy? For example, there's only two people who know what they got up to in that hotel room on the first night, and judging by what you said, I'm guessing that's Chad's (ironic name) version of the story.


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 14, 2019)

Nontransferable said:


> If anyone has trouble figuring out this Chad guy, what you need to remember is that he is autistic as fuck.
> 
> View attachment 637380
> 
> ...





Rei is shit said:


> View attachment 638803
> 
> how could they make such a mistake?
> 
> ...



Page 35 is juiciest page. These two posts are great: Chad outs himself worse than The Quartering as a sped juggling two women & neither one wants him. And gingerfat is mad at hotel staff and society in general. Newsflash! Hotel staff is underpaid minorities who don't give a single fuck about your oppression olympics when they get stiffed on tips hauling your shit from the curb to your room and back, and cleaning the shitsmears and gay orgy cum off your sheets for minimum wage and no benefits.

You want star service from your hotel staff, palm them a blunt, word gets around who's cool.

Also they're getting trolled hard in their own threads on twitter, despite only having 220 followers,


----------



## FrozenFlame (Jan 14, 2019)

Least Concern said:


> That's a lot of details. To what extent are you sure of their accuracy? For example, there's only two people who know what they got up to in that hotel room on the first night, and judging by what you said, I'm guessing that's Chad's (ironic name) version of the story.



I'm sure of their accuracy based off of knowing both of them. Yes, most of the details comes from Chad because aside from like two or three really close people, Mari hasn't really said anything to anyone in the friend group about what happened nor has she made a public statement. So from her it's more of a game of telephone. I have spoken to one of those people Mari talked to and I trust them, but even then it sounds more like Chad was a huge dick [which he was] and not Chad sexually harassed her.

But otherwise my knowledge of Mari, PikeRae, Chad, etc. are all from myself. Not based off of Chad's opinion.


----------



## rabo (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, what did we learn here today?

- Don't fly in a rando girl you barely know to "sleep" with you because you're a huge sped who can't even sleep on their own.
- Maybe don't go to a convention if you can't even sleep away from you dog
- If you agree to go somewhere and agree to an arrangement don't get butthurt if the terms change when you don't want to agree to the own terms you agreed to. 
- Don't be a troon


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 14, 2019)

rabo said:


> Well, what did we learn here today?
> 
> - Don't fly in a rando girl you barely know to "sleep" with you because you're a huge sped who can't even sleep on their own.
> - Maybe don't go to a convention if you can't even sleep away from you dog
> ...



- Don't be shocked if you're flown into a convention on the premise of "I'll be your sex doll" that you will be treated poorly.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure who the rando troon is complaining about volunteers/staff/guests/people within 300 miles of the hotel deadnaming and misgendering them, but if the marathon actually notices the post, they're in trouble. Even troon protection doesn't help against shitting on a business, whether they are a sponsor or not. That was the big thing that got the Jak 2 runner (bonesaw?) banned. Him and his couch were making jokes about Air Canada, and GDQ staff panicked and offered an official apology to Air Canada, who naturally had no idea what GDQ was, let alone that people were talking about them. 

It isn't exactly a surprise GDQ takes itself too seriously. And hey, credit where credit is due, they are significantly bigger than your average fundraiser marathon and it is fair from easy to organize an event like that. But in the grand scheme of things, they're still an internet niche/cult hit, and your average Joe isn't likely to know about them, nor is a company/corporation going to care if a runner is making jokes about them. But GDQ sure as shit does, so even if it is a troon, if they're tagging the hotel and outright saying the staff there are transphobes, that will upset the powers that be at GDQ.


----------



## VacuousSpooder (Jan 14, 2019)

I mean...the troon used the AGDQ hashtag, so there's a chance it gets back to them. I honestly hope it does, because these self-absorbed idiots need to realize life's not all about their fucking pronouns. Shitting on hotel staff because you look like the average long-haired nerdy fuck that largely attends that event and they naturally refer to you as such is not atypical and they're just trying to get through their day cleaning up after you....likely not getting tipped.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 15, 2019)

VacuousSpooder said:


> I mean...the troon used the AGDQ hashtag, so there's a chance it gets back to them. I honestly hope it does, because these self-absorbed idiots need to realize life's not all about their fucking pronouns. Shitting on hotel staff because you look like the average long-haired nerdy fuck that largely attends that event and they naturally refer to you as such is not atypical and they're just trying to get through their day cleaning up after you....likely not getting tipped.



I feel like it's more likely that using your fake name on twitter is easy so troons do it. However, changing your actual legal name is hard (apparently, though it's just a form in most places) so they don't do it. That creates scenarios that are awkward for hotel workers as the room is reserved for "Jason Triton" and instead "Amethyst Rainbowheart the Third" shows up asking for the key to the room with "Jason Triton's" credit card.

I would imagine that AGDQ should hand out a primer for the hotel staff (we have a lot of fake name people) but having a mis-match on records and financial documents is a red flag for literally anywhere that processes credit cards, not just hotels.


----------



## GraniteRode (Jan 15, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> Page 35 is juiciest page. These two posts are great: Chad outs himself worse than The Quartering as a sped juggling two women & neither one wants him. And gingerfat is mad at hotel staff and society in general. Newsflash! Hotel staff is underpaid minorities who don't give a single fuck about your oppression olympics when they get stiffed on tips hauling your shit from the curb to your room and back, and cleaning the shitsmears and gay orgy cum off your sheets for minimum wage and no benefits.
> 
> You want star service from your hotel staff, palm them a blunt, word gets around who's cool.
> 
> ...



"Cis people simply need to do better."

Maybe you should try passing before asking "cis people" to "do better" on knowing what fucking gender you are? If you're gonna be a transtrender at least make sure you don't have a 5-o'clock shadow and put some effort into your appearance. Oh wait, you couldn't put any effort into being a man which is a much easier task.


----------



## Incredible Crisis (Jan 15, 2019)

GraniteRode said:


> "Cis people simply need to do better."
> 
> Maybe you should try passing before asking "cis people" to "do better" on knowing what fucking gender you are? If you're gonna be a transtrender at least make sure you don't have a 5-o'clock shadow and put some effort into your appearance. Oh wait, you couldn't put any effort into being a man which is a much easier task.



It'd be easier for cis people to develop literal mind reading abilities than for a trender to try to pass as their chosen gender.


----------



## rabo (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh boy... cdgexe posted a huge pastebin trying to tell his side of the story.

Trigger warning: Wall of autistic text



Spoiler: Autism



AGDQ 2019 Public Statement / The Exact Details of What Happened at AGDQ 2019

*for anyone wondering, I’ve already retained a lawyer. There is no concern with me making any sort of public statement, as there’s nothing that I’d state now, or could state, that I wouldn’t state again otherwise within a legal process. Just because I state it now, doesn’t mean that I couldn’t, or wouldn’t already want to restate it again during a time of proper questioning.

**the reason why I take something like this so seriously is, because, I do have high-functioning Autism, and I do believe that it’s very easy for an individual to appear to be functioning at a high level cognitively, due to their vocabulary, language skills, intelligence, etc., (which may have easily been the case in this regard), but function at a much lower level socially than the rest of my peers. Am I in anyway saying it’s an excuse for any action that could have occurred, obviously not, but I do believe that my social state in regards to making these kinds of arrangements need to be taken with great respect, and that I only had the safest intents and interests at heart regarding the formation of this agreement.

i: Opening Statement regarding the Unconventional/Unorthodox Agreement that was made.

   For what has already been openly interpreted by the mass majority, the agreement (whether it be unconventional, unorthodox, or whatever anyone wishes to perceive it as) was an agreement that was made between two overly-consenting adults on a situation that was more – or less – a private matter. Some facts to consider quickly are that Mari and I knew each other for an extended period of time, met in person at SGDQ 2018, and I also did work for her for ~ 9 months to a year. We were in no way what anyone would consider to be strangers to each other. On December 5th, I made a post on Twitter, publicly, stating that I was open to “anyone” who would be willing to go and be a “bedmate” for me.

https://twitter.com/cdgexe/status/1070477639427743744

   It was openly stated in these tweets what I was looking for, regardless of gender, etc., “I have very bad insomnia and just sleeping issues in general, and having a bedmate helps me. It’s just the idea of someone else/pressure being there that just helps, and if someone needs a spot in a bed, I’d be willing to share my bed”…”I know this is probably one of the weirdest posts you could imagine seeing related to rooming situations for AGDQ, but the offer stands for anyone who would like to DM me, as mentioned, the spot would be paid for, so all you’d be doing is just sleeping.”

   In these posts, I explicitly state what my intentions were, even a month before the expected dates of travel. A user/runner who goes by the name of Weather, offered to be my bedmate, but he had stated to me that he had an alternative rooming arrangement that he could have fallen back on if need – be by staying at his “girlfriends’ mom’s house”. Up until a week before the event, roughly around New Years’ time, it was under the knowledgeable-impression that, if this was “Weather’s girlfriends’ mom’s house”, then the option to stay there was openly still available.

   This was when I reached out to Mari, shortly after New Year’s (it was New Year’s day) and that was when we began our exchange of messages. We talked shortly about our ex’s, past relationships, random things about life, and just things that you’d normally talk about with someone if you were just having everyday normal conversations with.

   It was probably 2-3 hours after our big-initial conversation that we had over Discord that I offered her the same explicit deal that was announced on Twitter on December 5th, except it was known that she did not have a way to travel to the event. This is where I offered that I wouldn’t mind paying for the flight, given the unorthodox nature of our agreement, that all I was interested in was having someone to be my bedmate for the week. She was understanding of this, and mentioned several times that one of her main concerns was me being able to get sleep/rest for the duration of the event period. I mentioned to her several times during the exchange of our messages that, if she had someone she was talking to at home, had interests in elsewhere, etc., that I would have not minded laying on a separate layer of the sheets/bedding material so that way we wouldn’t have had any comfort issues between us. Throughout the entirety of our conversation, I was centered upon having someone to sleep next to for the week as comfort, and did not choose to escalate any situation further (in a sexual manner) at any point until that was introduced to me. At every point in our conversation, I mention just how great it would be, and that it was going to be, to just have someone there as company to cuddle with.

https://twitter.com/cdgexe/status/1083687270069268480

   After this, a lot of our conversation went towards a rather adult-centered direction, and was very sexually-explicit, to which I’ve provided us both the mutual respect and removed a lot of what was discussed between us during that time, regardless, the content and context of what was mentioned between us was very sexually-explicit in nature, and should be noted that the topic of sexual interest was introduced to me first, and I was not the one to bring forth that notion. It should also be noted that we did not even discuss anything sexual in nature, in person, at all. From the time that we met at the airport, to the time she was asked to leave the room, we never exchanged, by word of mouth, anything related to any sexual activity together.

ii: The Conditions regarding the Unconventional/Unorthodox Agreement that was made.

   The conditions regarding the unconventional/unorthodox agreement that we made were very simple :

1) You’re purpose is to be there was a bedmate. There was no stress on when to be in the room to go to sleep, there was never any stress put on the terms of being there as a bedmate; it was simply “fall asleep when you fall asleep” and I’d basically just have the benefit of having a bedmate.
2) That was the only condition regarding our rooming/bedding arrangement. It was under my understanding, that regardless of the other content matter that we had discussed, that the only implied condition was that I still needed someone to lay in the bed next to me, and that the someone had to be the person that I had already explicitly made this deal with (ie, helped to attend the event, so in-turn, accepts the offer of being my bedmate).
3) Now, at any time during this exchange, of course she has the right to back out and no longer want to abide/agree to the terms of the unconventional/unorthodox cuddling agreement that had been made between us, but as many people have agreed with me on, there should have been no expectation of financial obligation to have been returned on my part. Given the terms and conditions of our agreement, with that being implied, I no longer wished to help her if she no longer wished to help me.

iii: Timeline Narrative (Timeline of the Events that occurred).

1) Pre-conversation / Before Arriving at the Event

2) “Day 0” (January 5th) : The day we both flew into the event/first (only) night together.

3) “Day 1” (January 6th) : The first active day of the event (the evening we parted ways).

4) “Day 2” (January 7th) : The day/morning after she left the hotel room.

*something to take note of is that everyone has thrown around random times/dates regarding a lot of the information that’s been posted regarding the timeline/structure of the events that occurred, so if anyone is actually interested in the full timeline narrative, or timeline of the events that occurred, then this is that timeline, broken down into very structured detail as I recount the details of the days/conversations that occurred.

**as an aside, there is essentially a profession that is rounded completely around the benefits of cuddling/or people being professionally cuddled. The only argument anyone could have against me is that I technically “underpaid” what would have been the value of a professional cuddler, which is a rate of approximately $80 an hr, which was actually what my “rate” would have been to her “per night” based on the expectation of travel, etc., but that’s completely aside the point.

1) Pre-conversation / Before Arriving at the Event

   Alright, so this is probably the most important part of the pastebin when it comes to what happened during the event, and also what happened during the timeline/exchange of what happened between myself, and Mari.

   To begin, it was January 1st, and both of us had just gotten over New Year’s evenings/nights of both of us being alone, and both of us had just recently gotten out of longer-term relationships. Mari, another runner in the same community as I, was someone that I had already performed work for before (in the controller/adapter market) and was someone that I had previously met at SGDQ 2018. For anyone thinking that we were unacquainted, or didn’t know each other, that is simply a false belief, and we have had countless interactions and contacts before with each other – long before this conversion on January 1st. That evening, we talked about our past relationships, some stuff that had been going on in real life, and just had some generally good conversation that was being exchanged between us.

   After a while, conversation felt like it was going smooth. I knew that AGDQ was coming up within a couple of days, and I was interested in wondering if Mari was able to attend; if she was able to attend, then I would have much preferred the option of her being a bedmate in comparison to someone who I had only ever briefly met/had conversation with (this being Weather). I think it’s fair to say that, with the arrangement that had been discussed between us, it would be objectively viewed from any outside party that I would have been much more comfortable with this kind of arrangement had it been between myself and a female anyways, instead of potentially laying next to a male for the entirety of the week. The only exacerbation that could be taken from this kind of arrangement was that a previous arrangement had been made with Weather, and he was simply being exchanged for someone who I was more comfortable with, and given the information that was given to me by Weather; he would have had an alternative rooming arrangement lined up so this wouldn’t have affected anything in regards to the rooming situation.

2) “Day 0” (January 5th) : The day we both flew into the event/first (only) night together.

After some time, we had platonic and friendly conversation up until we were leaving for the event. At this time, Mari was under the impression that it was only supposed to be me, her, and Cuphat within our room, and that was the expectation that I had as well, until Weather mentioned that he no longer had the option of staying at his “girlfriends’ mother’s house”. After this fact of the rooming matter had been exchanged between me and Mari (at this time, we were actually on the plane from Atlanta to Reagan airport) she mentioned that she wasn’t comfortable with the arrangement that had been made between us regarding cuddling, if he was to be in the room, because she was under the impression that no one would be around that she was closely associated or friends with, which didn’t necessarily bother me, but it does prove as to why she would have posted about the purchase of her flight on Twitter, but wouldn’t have even mentioned that I purchased it, apparently I’m some “random person” who purchased a plane ticket.

https://twitter.com/Mari_mba_/status/1080576288144928776

   After it was talked about between us, we came to an overall conclusion that as long as she was comfortable still laying in the bed next to me, generalized-cuddling, that I wouldn’t have ever had an issue with Weather sleeping on the floor, Cuphat having his bed to himself, and me and Mari sharing the bed like we had already implicitly and explicitly agreed upon. It was under our mutual understanding that as long as we were able to uphold our agreement that was made between us, regardless of the fact that Weather had to be in the room, on the floor, etc. that she and I were going to be able to uphold our ends of our agreement, to which she stated she agreed.

-   The agreement and terms were simple, just lay in the bed next to me as a bedmate, ensure that I’m able to get some hours of sleep every night, and then we’d hang out with our own mutual groups of friends each day and not really interact with each other until it was time to sleep, that was the agreement, full and through, and any other detail added past that was only stuff to further excite communication between us and has no effect on the terms.

-   The agreement ONLY changed to where me and her were going to be able to cuddle, but she had to be okay with the fact that Weather was going to be in the room, to which we both agreed and mentioned that we didn’t mind, because a concern of hers was with Weather being able to have a place to stay at the hotel, so, I was willing to let him stay there if that was a concern of hers, as long as she was willing to uphold her end of the arrangement that we had made, and it seemed we were on the same terms about that.

Given that these were the terms that had been exchanged between us, everything seemed normal and looked like we were on the same page, communicably. When we landed at Reagan, everything was perfectly fine, and normal. We had great conversation for a lot of the time before our friend HarpoonCannon picked us up from the airport, to which when we all got to the hotel, Mari and I dropped our stuff off in the room upstairs. It was at this time that I had an extra room key made for Mari and had I wrote the room number on it in Sharpie so that way she had a way to have access to her stuff for the entirety of the week and would not have to ask anyone to come back to the room to let her in, etc. That evening, we spent some time apart from each other because she was out socializing and connecting/meeting up with the friends that she had there that were already there on Day 0, and I was actually doing the same.

If I had to say anything about Day 0 after we got to the hotel, I would say that it seemed like a more than normal day. We dropped our things off in the room, we parted ways after that and spent time with our own associative groups of friends, and then we eventually met back in the room later that evening to go to bed. She mentioned that she had returned to the room around 1:00 am that night, so if you’re thinking about this from a timeline perspective, she had returned to the room on Day 1 morning at 1:00 am, or Day 0 night transitioning into Day 1 morning. She mentioned to me the morning after she woke up that she had taken a shower and had fallen asleep probably around 1:30 am -2:00 am that night, to which I believed because she seemed to be in pajamas when she was in bed, and I had returned to the room at around 2:45 to 3:00 am that morning because that was when myself and Cuphat were both awake from getting back to the room around the same time. I remember all of this quite clearly because when I returned to the room, Mari was already asleep in the bed, and I had just taken a quick shower to just get all of the travel germs and everything like that off of me. Neither Cuphat or I could sleep because the AC in the room was bothering both of us, it was simply too hot for either of us to get to sleep, and not just that, but there was an issue with the refrigerator in our room constantly vibrating against the shelf that it had been set in. For quite some time that morning, at least until around 3:30, Cuphat and I were up and down constantly trying to get things situated/comfortable in the room. It was shortly after we were able to get the refrigerator to stop vibrating, and the room to begin to cool down, that things “escalated” between me and Mari. The room was hot still, so I naturally went to bed without a shirt on, but still had my gym shorts on from changing into them after quickly taking a shower.

********** SO WHAT HAPPENED **********

When I’ve mentioned in the past things “escalated” – this is where I’ll provide detail exactly of what happened. Naturally, since Mari was already in bed, I got in bed and simply laid next to her. I didn’t want to wake her up, but I also wanted to cuddle next to her as a means of helping myself get to sleep, so I touched my leg to hers to see if there was a reaction that I’d get from her. Quickly, we both reacted to our legs touching and we began to get closer to each other, it was at this time, probably about 3:45, that we both passed out after snuggling/cuddling up next to each other, but as I mentioned before, it was hot in the room, so me and Mari were constantly tossing and turning most of the morning as we were cuddling. It was around 4:30 – 5:00 am now, Mari and I were simply lying next to each other in the bed. At this time, weren’t cuddling, but there were parts of our bodies that were touching each other (such as our legs, and we were lightly pressed against each other) which was perfectly fine with me, as I had mentioned that touch was a huge thing for me and provided a lot of comfort. Half of the bedding material (the blankets, sheets, etc.) had been tossed off of us because it was so hot, but we were not actively cuddling or engaged with each other.
It was during this time, 4:30 am – 5:00 am, that while we were lying next to each other, Mari reached over and grabbed my arm and placed it over her breast-area, while she still had her shirt on. As a male, given a lot of what we had discussed between us before, I’m only able to take this as an invitation for us to engage in something further. Me, being placed in a surprised situation as this, began to simply rub her chest and do what felt natural to me, without going into the most explicit of details, it was being very clearly asked of me to fondle/play with this area of the body. After a few minutes of giving that area of her body attention/detail, she lifted up her shirt (while laying on her back) exposing her bare stomach and breast to me, to which I rubbed her stomach and bare breast for a short amount of time, before she eventually turned over onto her stomach. With her shirt still being lifted after she turned over onto her stomach, I took this as an invitation to just rub her back, since she had not pulled her shirt back down. Shortly after rubbing her back, I “tested” the waters and simply moved my hand further down to rub her butt, to which there was no statement to stop. At this point, I had considered everything to just be a mutual exchange of touch, it was a little flirty, and I had figured that if anything was going to happen, I surely wasn’t going to allow it because Cuphat was right there in the room.
After we had spent this “escalated time” together for about 15-20 minutes in bed, she stated “Alright, no more, it’s time for us to sleep” – to which, I immediately turned away from her, distanced myself from her (meaning, even our legs didn’t touch) and I didn’t want to engage with her any further because no one obviously wants to offend anyone, or proceed further with anything, if someone doesn’t want to, so that was why I made the amicable decision to disengage completely. Moments later after I turned away from her, the ONLY interaction we had after that was she lightly scratched my back (to which, I mentioned to her was something that turned me on), so after she scratched my back, I said to her, “Now you just said we need to stop… that’s not fair” and all I did after the fact was I put my arm back over her stomach, rested my head next to her shoulder near the pillow next to her, and we both passed out and went back to sleep.

That’s it. That is what happened, and that was the extent of what happened between us that evening and the following morning. If anyone wants to try and fabricate more out of that evening than what really happened, then that is on everyone else, but THIS is what happened that evening.

********** THAT’S WHAT HAPPENED **********

3) “Day 1” (January 6th) : The first active day of the event (the evening we parted ways).

   There’s actually not the most detail to go over when talking about this day, but I’ll go ahead and provide a good amount of insight, regardless. The following morning, she actually woke up hours after me, because I had gone to McDonalds and actually picked up both of us a breakfast platter that had everything on it, that’s aside the point, but I even woke up the next morning and went and got us breakfast. When I returned to the hotel room, she was still in bed and didn’t wake up till probably around 10:30 – 11:00 am that morning, during that time she was asleep, all I did was pick blanket that had been tossed to the side because it was so hot, and I tucked her back in bed. After she woke up, she got ready to go out and spend time with her friends that day and she said that “She was sorry” about what had happened that night between us, that “I woke up horny, and I just want to apologize for that”, to which I had said to her that it was more than likely a natural reaction that she had felt that way, I was shirtless at the time and it probably just felt natural for her to have those feelings in that moment. After we had a short discussion based around how apologetic she felt about the situation before, she went out as normal and spent the day with her friends, to which I told her if she needed any help with paying for anything, I wouldn’t mind helping her. The entire point of her being there was that if she needed help with anything that week, I obviously didn’t mind helping her in the case she was helping me with sleep.

   Everything was fine that day, everything seemed normal, and she had gone off and spent time with her friends that day. Today was actually the day of Popesquidwards’ Majora’s Mask Any% run, which was something that she wanted to go see. Even though she was not registered to the event, she wanted to go and see the run. She had mentioned that she had brought her old badge, and that someone was willing to let her borrow their purple badge lanyard so that way she could go into the event space using one of the older badges (it had a very similar color scheme, so if you didn’t look closely, it honestly could have passed pretty quickly), this is where I was already having some moral-shakiness about her being there at the event, BUT I had told her that there was no reason to risk getting banned from the event/future events, AND I let her take my badge to go watch the Majora’s Mask Any% run and to spend a little bit of time with her friends, GIVEN/GRANTED that was the only thing that she had wanted to do that week, considering it was early in the week and it was with her friends, I really didn’t mind letting her go into the event using my badge. The thing was, I didn’t mind… until I found out she was taking pictures inside of the event space, and was covering my badge at the time to make sure that she wasn’t getting caught.

https://twitter.com/helloiamtara/status/1082319214252302337

   We had explicitly talked about there was plenty of things for her to do outside of the event space when she got there, and she mentioned multiple times in our messages that the event was a lower priority to her now than spending time with her friends. If that’s the case, then why couldn’t a picture like this have been taken outside of the event space, without my badge on? There was a complete misuse and misguidance of what was expected of me and my badge. When my attendance, and my badge, was being put in jeopardy because of her inability to not take pictures within the event space, and not be more careful about her meandering through the venue, then it obviously strikes the wrong nerve with me.

   If anyone had anything to say about me in regards to my morality at this point… you’re free to have your own judgement, the only thing that I can say is that I had more heart in regards to letting someone go into the event space, when I knew they weren’t registered, because I knew how much it would have meant for them to go and see the run (when I didn’t even go and see the run myself) – I actually stayed in the hotel room for 4 hours after that because I was waiting for her to get back with my badge after the run. After she got back from the run, she had mentioned that she had gotten a purple lanyard from one of her friends, or whatever that situation was to where she got a purple badge lanyard, and after I got my badge later that evening after Pope’s run, we no longer saw each other for the rest of the evening/day. It was at this time that I went and spent more time with my friends for the rest of the evening, and I could only assume that she was spending time partying with her friends all evening, as I was out doing the same with my friends.

DAY 1 NIGHT / DAY 2 MORNING (THE NIGHT SHE LEAVES, 3:00-4:00 AM)

   So, we’re still on the Day 1 night – Day 2 morning transition timeframe. After we spent our time apart partying that evening, I returned to the room before anyone else did. It was around 2:45 to 3:00 am, and I was taking a shower in the hotel shower, kind of perplexed, because Mari had come back to the room much earlier the night before, so I thought she was going to be in there early again, to this dismay, she was not in the room. I took a 30-45 minute shower, and during the middle of that shower, Mari returned to the hotel room. Now, understand this from the perspective from which I’m coming from when I say that the situation that I had walked into when I got out of the shower, completely blindsided me.

•   I was in the shower when she walked into the room, so we didn’t even talk to each other.
•   It was around 2:45-3:00 when I took my 30-45 minute shower.
•   She returned to the room while I was taking my shower.
•   When I got out of the shower, she already had the blanket from the bed, and was on the floor.
•   She provided me no explanation as to why she wouldn’t want to lay in the bed, other than “It was nothing that you did, it was something about me that changed”.

Well, for it to be nothing that I did, it sure did quickly turn into something that I did. When I got out of the shower, I sat on the bed and realized that she was just lying on the floor and she was watching some show on her iPad. I asked her if she was interested in laying in the bed next to me, to which she stated that she was no longer interested in laying in the bed next to me and that she was comfortable on the floor. I mentioned to her that it deeply offended me, was disrespectful, and that I was no longer comfortable with her staying in the room with me if she felt “so uncomfortable” (whether “it was nothing that you did, it was something about me that changed”) then I didn’t want to open a Pandora’s Box of anything else that could have been taken out of context. It was at that time, that evening, that she was asked to leave the room and that she needed to find other rooming arrangements because if there was already that level of a disconnect, then there was no reason to continue any sort of engagement together, on any level.
There was some aftermath that happened that evening with some friends of ours, issues regarding her needing a place to stay, because she lied to me stating that she had a place to stay, but she didn’t. Regardless of all of that, I have screenshots to prove that she had lied about having a secondary place to stay, because I would have never made her leave the room if she truly didn’t have a place to sleep; she lied and stated there was a friends’ room that she could go to. It was after she lied that I no longer had any interest in helping her with her flight, rooming arrangements, or anything else. If you’re going to be so disingenuous and lie about having another room to go to, but you really don’t, then you’re being too manipulative of a situation to where you don’t deserve to have any help back.

   “Day 2” (January 7th) : The day/morning after she left the hotel room.

   So, the day after she left was a super interesting one. This was the day/morning/afternoon after she had already left my room.

   Now, this is where everyone can say that I’m a dick, an asshole, a scumbag, etc., but at this point, since she had no intention/intent on helping me with the intents that we had talked about with our travel, there was no way in hell that I was going to let her continually sneak in with a badge, given she had told me that she had the plan to sneak in with last year’s badge, and use the current years lanyard to do so. It was at this time that I brought this to the attention of the staff members, and even informed my EX-girlfriend of the matter, that I had every intent on trying to get her banned, and I was mad/upset. I had NO reason to have ever spent as much money as I did on anyone for them to attend/have access to their friends at the event, and then they reneged on our deal, and yet I’m the one who has to constantly see her swindling her way into the event space? Absolutely not. The posts that were made between me and my ex, while they appear to make me look like a scumbag, or an asshole, (to which, I really don’t mind if they make me appear that way) – the posts had been exchanged between us after the fact that I knew that she was no longer going to be, in any way, helping me while I was there at the event, and I knew that she wasn’t supposed to be entering the event space without a badge.

   In terms of all things ethical/morally sound, based off of my and Mari’s previous arrangement; she showed me:
1)   She did not care about helping me for the duration of the event after she had gotten there, there was clearly no level of communicable friendship that I had to uphold anymore.
2)   My decision to report her had nothing to do with a friendship bond/previous arrangement made, that’s only a judgement that people are throwing into the matter because they think it matters.
3)   She should have thought more soundly about trying to swindle her way into an event space.

My posts between myself and my ex make it appear and sound like that I was inviting her out to AGDQ to get her banned from the get go, but I think it’s pretty obvious that if she had not been trying to swindle her way into the event, and if me and her had kept our amicable agreement, then there would have never been any issues regarding either of our attendance that week. When I reached out to my ex and had informed her about me flying Mari out, I was doing so as a means of trying to retain the friendship that I had with her. Me and my ex had always been open about communication (even though, we aren’t friends anymore) so this was a moment of hurt and vulnerability that I was entrusting my ex with. Could my words have been garnished more so in a fashion where they didn’t make me sound like a total asshole? Of course, but all I can say on the matter is that I’m a vengeful person; if you provide me an expectation and don’t follow through, yet you’re going to attempt to socially ostracize me for cancelling/rebuking on my terms of an agreement because you wanted to reneg on your end? That’s fine, but don’t think that I’m not going to act out in some sort of vengeful return because you’re expecting something unquivered of me.

My thing is : my intent for her being there for the week, regardless of her affiliation to the GDQ event, was to be there for me to have someone to accompany me in bed and help me sleep. She was ONLY there to spend time with friends, OUTSIDE of the event space because we knew she wasn't registered. My decision in reporting her, regardless of what we had talked about, has no affiliation in regards to that arrangement. They're completely separate, and if people say "Well, why did you fly her out and then report her", well, that’s because they’re two completely different situations. One thing is based off an agreement made between us in private, while the other is based on the deception of an event, given on the found circumstance that you’re no longer helping me, and you’ve informed me of how you’re going to sneak into the event, it is ONLY ethically and morally right for me to report it after the conventions of our agreement were no longer being upheld. My intent on having someone be there changes REAL fast when they decide to deceive an event, that's just wrong.

iv: Rejection/Understanding of the Harassment Claim made against Me

I don't mind not being able to attend GDQ's anymore, quite frankly. I've got a lot of other things going on that are outside of speedrunning and attending those events, and I've got other travel that I could focus on than that. I'm the one who has chosen to bring my defense to light because people would ask me in the future why I wouldn't attend, and I'm not going to lie to anyone, so why not just bring the justice of my own defense out now and let everyone have their own view now.
Am I an asshole? Yeah, I'm an asshole, but I also did what was morally right, but people think it's ethically wrong because of her being my "friend", like… no, we’ve met before once at a previous event, and I’ve conducted business stuff for her. In my opinion, this was almost exactly like a business transaction. Essentially, it was paying $80 a night to cuddle/accompany me in bed so I can sleep and then go about my day at the event.

I think that it should be made clear that there was never an expectation/exchange for sex. I paid for a flight in exchange for accompaniment and I approached it at the most respectable of levels, stating that I'd even lay on a separate layer of sheets because I knew that the situation was completely out of the blue, unorthodox, and could even be seen as unusual or unconventional, to which my direct messages even said I recognized that.

I never escalated this to a sexual situation, she did when she asked if I was the one who was DTF, meaning she was sexually implicit by even asking that question. It answers itself. I never approached that situation, nor did we even talk about it in person. There was the general fondling/touching, but that was it, and we did nothing more. That's why I don't think this was ever about being reported technically for an "assault" in anyway, because that’s not what happened, nor is that accurate of what happened in the hotel room, rather I think there’s been a misunderstanding of context and everyone’s taken their own view/opinion on what happened and has thrown it a skew.

=======================================================================================================================================
My Closing/Final Statement

Never would I have thought that I’d be in the situation, at least like this, to where I’ve felt the need/duress of a situation to bring all of this information to light.

As I mentioned before, at the end of the day, there's a lot I'm willing to accept. Is it fair to say that I've been an asshole? Sure, I can accept that, but I am never going to back down from from being publicly accused to a 3rd party for sexual harassment.

I have retained a lawyer in case anything is to come of fruition of this situation, but for the time being, I've given the public my narrative, and I'm going to let them run with it as they see fit. I can no longer sway anyone's already present views of me, but I can openly share what has happened and let the truth - at least of my "side", be known.


Thank you for everyone who has supported me.
It really doesn't bother me if less people want me to make adapters, that's the least of my concern at this point; I don't want people to at all think that's what I'm worried about. I'm more worried about people thinking all of these negative stigmas of me, and if this post bothers anyone, then it's only because the ever so presence of a revealing truth really bothers those who have dug themselves to deep in a lie.

As I've stated on Twitter, the reactions the human body has to a set of controlled questions (changes in breathing patterns, heart rate, moisture presence in the palms and finger tips) are over 90% accurate. Me taking the test wouldn't be about lie detection, but would be for reactions that are to be examined by the examiner. The credence of taking a test like this would be from the examiner's score, which is separate from that of the test itself. When taking a test like this, I'm personally looking for the examination and results of the polygraph examiner, not the actual physiological results themselves, so that's why I'm ultimately in support of this kind of test/analysis.



TLDR; I'm totally not a fucking creep, I'm totally justified for kicking this girl out of my room because she felt gross sleeping with me, I have autism please be patient with me.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 16, 2019)

Okay, there's a couple things missing from that story. It doesn't cover how or when Mari went to GDQ staff to get him #MeToo'd. That supposedly happened _before_ he dropped a dime on Mari using an old badge, right? But it sounds like she didn't actually have an old badge; she was just passing Chad's badge off as hers - unless there's an unmentioned incident on Day 2 where she _was_ trying to use an old badge.

What a clusterfuck.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 16, 2019)

Do you ever wonder if some people are Too God Damned Autistic To Live? I don't wonder anymore.


----------



## rabo (Jan 16, 2019)

Kosher Dill said:


> Do you ever wonder if some people are Too God Damned Autistic To Live? I don't wonder anymore.



This brings us to the biggest lie he said.... That he's a "high functioning" autist.
Nigga you can't even sleep alone!


----------



## FrozenFlame (Jan 16, 2019)

Least Concern said:


> Okay, there's a couple things missing from that story. It doesn't cover how or when Mari went to GDQ staff to get him #MeToo'd. That supposedly happened _before_ he dropped a dime on Mari using an old badge, right? But it sounds like she didn't actually have an old badge; she was just passing Chad's badge off as hers - unless there's an unmentioned incident on Day 2 where she _was_ trying to use an old badge.
> 
> What a clusterfuck.



Mari went to GDQ staff on day 4 or Wednesday which was a few days after she herself got banned. If I recall correctly, she got a lanyard from someone who was only at GDQ for that weekend. She put her badge from AGDQ2018 on that lanyard because it looked really really similar to the AGDQ2019 badge at a distance [same color scheme] and thus had no need for Chad's badge anymore.

Mari got banned on Day 2, or Monday, which was the day after she left Chad's room for good.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 16, 2019)

Okay, thanks for clearing that up. The previous version of the story made it look like Chad narced out Mari because Mari accused him of sexual assault. Now it's looking like it's actually the other way around. Holy shit.


----------



## rabo (Jan 16, 2019)

There's even evidence from his chatlog with his ex that he had somehow planned on getting this girl banned from the event ahead of time, like, what the fuck?


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 16, 2019)

rabo said:


> There's even evidence from his chatlog with his ex that he had somehow planned on getting this girl banned from the event ahead of time, like, what the fuck?


That accusation still doesn't make sense. If he really needed someone to share a bed with in order to sleep, why would he get her banned before the end of the event? Even if that part of the story is BS, why would he fork over so much money to get her there if his plan was to get her banned all along?


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 17, 2019)

rabo said:


> There's even evidence from his chatlog with his ex that he had somehow planned on getting this girl banned from the event ahead of time, like, what the fuck?



I can't imagine that being anything but trying to get brownie points with his ex after the fact.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 17, 2019)

How does this supposedly high functioning autist even have an ex-girlfriend?


----------



## rabo (Jan 17, 2019)

Just trying to get some people fired from their job to have laughed at you.
Yeah, you've handled this like a pro.


----------



## Captain Fish 2.0 (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm surprised there isnt a thread for Chad yet honestly. Hes apparently been somewhat of an idiot according to people in the Ocarina of Time community since he first joined. He's taken to harrassing his ex through multiple twitter accounts as well. Guys is a lunatic.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 17, 2019)

Captain Fish 2.0 said:


> I'm surprised there isnt a thread for Chad yet honestly. Hes apparently been somewhat of an idiot according to people in the Ocarina of Time community since he first joined. He's taken to harrassing his ex through multiple twitter accounts as well. Guys is a lunatic.



He likely doesn't have a thread because even with this, he isn't even the biggest cow in the OoT community. Anything he does is a _distant_ second place to Cosmo unless he absolutely lost his mind and did something truly insane.


----------



## Captain Fish 2.0 (Jan 18, 2019)

Tanner Glass said:


> He likely doesn't have a thread because even with this, he isn't even the biggest cow in the OoT community. Anything he does is a _distant_ second place to Cosmo unless he absolutely lost his mind and did something truly insane.


Makes sense!

That being said, Mari, the girl involved, posted her side of gdq:
https://pastebin.com/gpc4KkHA
Archive: http://archive.fo/ck6iq


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 18, 2019)

"Everyone at GDQs look out for each other.  That’s the spirit of GDQ.  It’s a positive place where friends can enjoy speedrunning together"

Is...is there more than one GDQ?


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 18, 2019)

Captain Fish 2.0 said:


> Makes sense!
> 
> That being said, Mari, the girl involved, posted her side of gdq:
> https://pastebin.com/gpc4KkHA
> Archive: http://archive.fo/ck6iq



The overall part of her story could very well be true, but I have a hard time believing that she confirmed she would not be sleeping with him before he even booked the ticket. The impression during the screenshots Chad showed was that he booked the ticket while they were having that conversation, and if she indeed did take back her "I'll be your sex slave all week" statement beforehand, she probably would've shown that screenshot the second he started showing his.


----------



## Captain Fish 2.0 (Jan 18, 2019)

PrincessJupiter said:


> The overall part of her story could very well be true, but I have a hard time believing that she confirmed she would not be sleeping with him before he even booked the ticket. The impression during the screenshots Chad showed was that he booked the ticket while they were having that conversation, and if she indeed did take back her "I'll be your sex slave all week" statement beforehand, she probably would've shown that screenshot the second he started showing his.


Disagree, but I dont know how much has made it to this thread re: Chad and his lunacy. He's has 'high functioning autism' he says but the only thing high functioning is his manipulative tendencies and throwing a tantrum when he's denied sex.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Jan 18, 2019)

PrincessJupiter said:


> The overall part of her story could very well be true, but I have a hard time believing that she confirmed she would not be sleeping with him before he even booked the ticket. The impression during the screenshots Chad showed was that he booked the ticket while they were having that conversation, and if she indeed did take back her "I'll be your sex slave all week" statement beforehand, she probably would've shown that screenshot the second he started showing his.



I don't think she has any evidence to backup her claims because if she did, she would have provided it. She's a known attention whore. As I said and even as she herself said in that pastebin, she talks about sex a lot because she knows the horny degenerates will eat it up and give her the attention she never got growing up. She's too easy to read.

Not to mention that at the event itself her own friends were second guessing her version of events behind her back because they know how she is. They were all supportive to her face because this the #metoo era but in reality if someone's story doesn't gel with their actions, people are going to question things.

It's ironic because Chad may very well be innocent but his behavior is just going to push people on Mari's side.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 18, 2019)

PrincessJupiter said:


> The overall part of her story could very well be true, but I have a hard time believing that she confirmed she would not be sleeping with him before he even booked the ticket. The impression during the screenshots Chad showed was that he booked the ticket while they were having that conversation, and if she indeed did take back her "I'll be your sex slave all week" statement beforehand, she probably would've shown that screenshot the second he started showing his.



If by "sleeping with him" you meant in the sexual sense, then, having once been a young, thirsty sped plenty capable of thinking with the wrong head myself, I can totally see that she clearly rescinded her offer of sex, but Chad still bought her the ticket and got handsy thinking that once she saw his overwhelming masculinity or once he touched her the right way, she'd change her mind right back again. I'm willing to not dismiss her side of the story, especially given how Chad has been shown to be less than an angel since this started coming out. But, yes, it would be easier if she could provide some receipts just as Chad did.

She claims that someone else in their room saw him getting handsy with her on Day 1. Anyone know if that person has said anything?

As for this:



> Consent is so important, and I know it’s not taught in a lot of schools, but it’s something that we have to talk about more.



Woman, I had my first sex ed classes back when Hangin' with Mister Cooper was my favorite TV show, and I distinctly remember consent being an important part of it.


----------



## Captain Fish 2.0 (Jan 18, 2019)

Chad has, of course, written another long pastebin in reply: https://pastebin.com/4csU0qUX
Archive: http://archive.fo/DxhbI

He had called people out earlier for believing lies that he canceled her flight, when he was the one who said it. Mari has done some stupid shit but at this point Chad has gone off the deep end.

I'm sure his lawyer will love his approach to people.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 18, 2019)

Read it all. The most interesting part is that it links to this image (also attached for archive purposes since archive.md couldn't handle it), which, if authentic, shows the two chatting amicably on Day 1 after both sexual assaults were purported to have happened. She even sends him the hugging emoji first. Like, okay, if you're creeped out by this guy and you want to get away from him without making him angry, that's one thing, but she seems to be going beyond that.

So once again, Chad is able to bring receipts to make his version of the story look a little stronger than hers.

EDIT: archive dot I S is being wordfiltered to archive.md? That's weird.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 18, 2019)

Least Concern said:


> EDIT: archive dot I S is being wordfiltered to archive.md? That's weird.



There's some kind of domain fuckery about iirc.


----------



## GraniteRode (Jan 19, 2019)

And here's Cyberdemon531 sticking his nose into the Chad/Mari AGDQ situation where he has no involvement because who honestly knows why the fuck anymore.


----------



## Captain Fish 2.0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Incase you missed it, Chad trying to garner pity because of 'alleged' accusations.






He's since deleted the tweet, apparently the person he was comparing himself to was an alleged pedophile. So there's that.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Feb 10, 2019)

Another person in the speed-running community was accused of sexual harassment and banned from GDQ.

This time it was a member of the Super Mario World community, Johncarls:

[Pastebin]


Screenshots:

  


The dude comes off as a total cuck in this story. "I paid for the room but I left it anyway so she would feel comfortable to party." Lol, what?

Based off of current information, it seems like this guy flirted with a girl and exchanged sensual pictures [with her permission and repeatedly asking consent] yet in the end she decided she wasn't feeling it and was sexually harassed, so GDQ banned him without asking for his side of things.

I guess consent can be withdrawn when it's convenient for the person.


----------



## GraniteRode (Feb 10, 2019)

FrozenFlame said:


> I guess consent can be withdrawn when it's convenient for the person.



Of course it can be, we live in the #MeToo era of Twitter where everyone's a victim.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 10, 2019)

Johncarls is a pretty big name in Mario runs. I just heard a load about him, I think, in either an old Framesavers I just listened to or a recent Mario stream from someone else. Shame if he's banned for bullshit reasons.


----------



## Slamerella (Feb 11, 2019)

That like to dislike ratio is abysmal.


----------



## Bennett Beeny (Feb 11, 2019)

Slamerella said:


> That like to dislike ratio is abysmal.


"Please clap" within 15 seconds this is gonna be good. "Ironically" the troon demands applause with a lot more balls than Jeb!


----------



## ProfDongs (Feb 11, 2019)

I saw all I needed to see


----------



## Least Concern (Feb 11, 2019)

Slamerella said:


> That like to dislike ratio is abysmal.


Comments are open, but there are zero visible. I'm guessing they deleted all of the ones that weren't PC, and that's what they were left with.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Feb 12, 2019)

Slamerella said:


> That like to dislike ratio is abysmal.



There's someone on that guestlist who uses "xe/xem" as pronouns, presumably unironically. When has anyone ever used "xe/xem" pronouns and had anything (intentionally) funny or insightful to say? Not ever once.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Feb 12, 2019)

Slamerella said:


> That like to dislike ratio is abysmal.


Ugh.  I'm glad I missed it.  To cleanse the palette, here's my favorite speedrun VOD from the past year:


----------



## katy lied (Feb 12, 2019)

Tanner Glass said:


> There's someone on that guestlist who uses "xe/xem" as pronouns, presumably unironically. When has anyone ever used "xe/xem" pronouns and had anything (intentionally) funny or insightful to say? Not ever once.



I know. I legit had a "ugh xe xem???" reaction out loud. How unhinged and entitled do you hafta be to use that bullshit for real?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 12, 2019)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Ugh.  I'm glad I missed it.  To cleanse the palette, here's my favorite speedrun VOD from the past year:


Its funny because its true.


----------



## byuu (Mar 9, 2019)

Speedrunner reaches new levels of autism previously thought to be impossible


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Mar 9, 2019)

How sad do you have to be to create a speedrun category like this? Especially because of the modified installer and other shit that would be illegal in a real speedrun of any kind.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Apr 16, 2019)

GDQ again went out of its way to please feminists by creating a whole event for women.




http://archive.md/4BCqQOf course this is GDQ, so you have to imagine massive fucking airquotes whenever the word women comes up. It might become a bit of a clusterfuck, with the usual suspects on twitter accusing GDQ of being misogynists (for not instead enforcing the main event to be at least 50% female) and the reddit thread had to be locked for wrongthink. GDQ lolcow Protomagicalgirl also used this as an excuse to make his exit from speedrunning to focus on podcasting, though I'm sure he'll return when he starts craving attention.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Apr 16, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> GDQ again went out of its way to please feminists by creating a whole event for women.
> View attachment 727958
> http://archive.md/4BCqQOf course this is GDQ, so you have to imagine massive fucking airquotes whenever the word women comes up. It might become a bit of a clusterfuck, with the usual suspects on twitter accusing GDQ of being misogynists (for not instead enforcing the main event to be at least 50% female) and the reddit thread had to be locked for wrongthink. GDQ lolcow Protomagicalgirl also used this as an excuse to make his exit from speedrunning to focus on podcasting, though I'm sure he'll return when he starts craving attention.


More than likely this is another jerk off troons event, validating them by putting them in a women only event.


----------



## Doctor Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

Watch this be like other women-only video game events, where the troons outperform all the real women.


----------



## SJ 485 (Apr 16, 2019)

Doctor Doom said:


> Watch this be like other women-only video game events, where the troons outperform all the real women.


Being that it's GDQ-affiliated, there likely won't be any real women.


----------



## KookiesNKreem (Apr 16, 2019)

Visitor said:


> Being that it's GDQ-affiliated, there likely won't be any real women.


It's a well known fact that women don't play video games or go on the internet.


----------



## rabo (Apr 16, 2019)

The mascot is a furry too.
Just sayin'


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Apr 16, 2019)

we're gonna have proto on this?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 16, 2019)

A shitty ass clover said:


> we're gonna have proto on this?



Nope. 



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/protomagicalgirl-jaret-ross-alexis-ross-princessproto-littledrummergirl-littledrummerboy.32109/post-4583785


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Apr 16, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/protomagicalgirl-jaret-ross-alexis-ross-princessproto-littledrummergirl-littledrummerboy.32109/post-4583785


thank god.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Apr 16, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/protomagicalgirl-jaret-ross-alexis-ross-princessproto-littledrummergirl-littledrummerboy.32109/post-4583785



It will still be 100% trannies, though.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 16, 2019)

Tanner Glass said:


> It will still be 100% trannies, though.



Oh, obviously.


----------



## moocow (Apr 16, 2019)

Doctor Doom said:


> where the troons outperform all the real women


They'll certainly outnumber them.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 16, 2019)

I believe that a fifty fifty split would be for the best. This new event and a winter equivalent for female identifiers, A/SGDQ for male identifiers.


----------



## Least Concern (Apr 16, 2019)

How about an event which just shows the most talented speedrunners they can find regardless of their genders?


----------



## Boss Bass (Apr 16, 2019)

The reddit thread was great too. First of all “GDQ creates women’s only event” is fucking hilarious. Second, they nuked all the obvious tranny-questions while leaving the misogyny.


----------



## MysticMisty (Apr 18, 2019)

Least Concern said:


> How about an event which just shows the most talented speedrunners they can find regardless of their genders?


Because that shit is _obviously_ problematic.


----------



## L'Homme de la Lune (Apr 18, 2019)

Can you imagine how butthurt they will get when the event doesn't hold up to other GDQ events? MUH-SOGGY-KNEES!


----------



## Bogdandoff (Apr 18, 2019)

I remember seeing somewhere on /v/. Some anon said that the reason there are so many trannies in Speedrunning is that, women would rather do something else than replay the same video game 200 times. Speedrunners are overwhelmingly male, so the rate of real females to trannies is unbalanced.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 19, 2019)

Bogandoff said:


> women would rather do something else than replay the same video game 200 times. Speedrunners are overwhelmingly male, so the rate of real females to trannies is unbalanced.



Something something male autism


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Apr 19, 2019)

Calebheart42 just got banned from twitch for "showing racist language".
Article





Sorry for the shit quality. If you can't make it out, he said "Sup nigger?" in a private message on discord and accidentally showed it on stream for 2 seconds. The article above has it in video form.

Nothing on his twitter as of now. Here's a reddit thread, probably has some dumb comments but I'm too lazy to go through it. I assume the usual suspects will be _very_ happy about this, because calebhart42 has become a symbol of toxic masculinity to the tranny clique.

*Update*: Caleb made two video responses, they're about what you'd expect.


			https://twitter.com/calebhart42/status/1119319782040449025
		

http://archive.md/y6ilb


			https://twitter.com/calebhart42/status/1119334660184649729
		

http://archive.md/SaVB1


----------



## dopy (Apr 19, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Calebheart42 just got banned from twitch for "showing racist language".
> Article
> 
> View attachment 731460
> ...


well, if his relationship with GDQ wasn't already ruined, it is now without a doubt

update: he's back as of 24 apr 2019: https://archive.fo/kx4Az 

i wonder whose dick he sucked in order to get back on. 
inb4 proto jokes


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Apr 25, 2019)

Someone got salty because he was allowed back: https://twitter.com/Succinct_Punchy/status/1121127417429540864

It seems like the folks who hang out in his Discord server would fit in well here: https://imgur.com/a/87myrfW


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 25, 2019)

What's the difference between a speedrun and a spedrun?


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm sure it was, and not the part where you went insane and nobody would have you.


----------



## Boss Bass (Apr 25, 2019)

The Fatriarchy said:


> View attachment 737819
> 
> I'm sure it was, and not the part where you went insane and nobody would have you.



It’s got to fucking burn that people would rather have Spike Vegeta announce.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 25, 2019)

Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv
				




fyi PACE 2019 will be starting in 40 minutes or so


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Apr 25, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> What's the difference between a speedrun and a spedrun?


IDK but in the spirit of the chant "TEH URN" I think the phrase "sped urn" is funny.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 12, 2019)

That female only GDQ event just started and will be going until friday. Twitch moderation seems to already be in overdrive.

Stream
Schedule
Reddit Thread

The event might turn out alright, but people sperging out over this in one direction or the other is inevitable so let's hope for some quality content.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 12, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> That female only GDQ event just started and will be going until friday. Twitch moderation seems to already be in overdrive.
> 
> Stream
> Schedule
> ...



"Female"

1% females
99% men claiming to be female


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 12, 2019)

7k viewers, follower-only, one post every minute. Nice.


----------



## PrincessHomura (May 12, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> That female only GDQ event just started and will be going until friday. Twitch moderation seems to already be in overdrive.
> 
> Stream
> Schedule
> ...



How many are actual women and how many are troons?


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 12, 2019)

PrincessJupiter said:


> How many are actual women and how many are troons?


So far I've seen two games and neither of the players/commentators sound like troons.  Commentary is decent too.

EDIT: Disregard that, we got troons now.


----------



## VacuousSpooder (May 12, 2019)

Yeah, it didn't take long. Started with  Sayvi and KungFuFruitCup, but now Gliitchwiitch is currently running Wai Wai World 2 and that voice couldn't be mistaken for a lady if tried.


----------



## PLB (May 12, 2019)

I'm just gonna wait until its over and someone has a list/a youtubeplaylist of only the female runners.


----------



## ZB 584 (May 13, 2019)

Anyone know if there will be a prominent mirror stream? The unmoderated chat on a mirror is always my favourite part of the shit show that is GDQ.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 13, 2019)

The clip, but it's nothing special


----------



## PrincessHomura (May 13, 2019)

The Wario Land 3 speedrunner right now, how dare they even pretend that's a woman? That's the most regular male voice I've ever heard in my life. What the hell.


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (May 13, 2019)

PrincessJupiter said:


> The Wario Land 3 speedrunner right now, how dare they even pretend that's a woman? That's the most regular male voice I've ever heard in my life. What the hell.







			https://twitter.com/lizstar
		



Spoiler


----------



## VacuousSpooder (May 13, 2019)

PrincessJupiter said:


> The Wario Land 3 speedrunner right now, how dare they even pretend that's a woman? That's the most regular male voice I've ever heard in my life. What the hell.



Lizstar is actually one of the better passing trans runners I've seen; just needs a lot of voice therapy.

@U 'MIRIN BRAH? - wrong twitter: https://twitter.com/_Lizstar_


----------



## Boss Bass (May 13, 2019)

I’m sorry, I must have missed something. Which potential laws will stop you from being recognized as a _Sentient Being_?  Is it the one about having your birth gender on your passport, or the one where you can’t expose your genitals in a bathroom?


----------



## The Fatriarchy (May 14, 2019)

They always conflate "existing" with "existing as a woman"

No you retard, you're not going to be classified as a non-human animal, you're going to be classified as a man. Or are you admitting the political ideology of the left is to crush men underfoot and destroy their rights?


----------



## Kosher Dill (May 14, 2019)

Boss Bass said:


> I’m sorry, I must have missed something. Which potential laws will stop you from being recognized as a _Sentient Being_?  Is it the one about having your birth gender on your passport, or the one where you can’t expose your genitals in a bathroom?


The relevant case law is _Optimus Prime v. Decepticons_, which held that "Freedom is the right of all sentient beings". Therefore, denying someone a freedom they want is equivalent to denying their status as sentient beings. Checkmate, TERFs!


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (May 14, 2019)

VaOcuousSpooder said:


> Lizstar is actually one of the better passing trans runners I've seen; just needs a lot of voice therapy.
> 
> @U 'MIRIN BRAH? - wrong twitter: https://twitter.com/_Lizstar_


Oh, shit. He has the wrong link in his twitch profile then.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 14, 2019)

Sims 4 Speedrun in 57 seconds!


----------



## Brain Power (May 14, 2019)

I didn't know you could do Sims speedruns.


----------



## ZB 584 (May 14, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Sims 4 Speedrun in 57 seconds!


The fucking state of this event, outside of the Sayvii Sekiro run. Between the lack of face cam and unmoderated chat, Frame Fatale has been just as trash as expected.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 14, 2019)

Brain Power said:


> I didn't know you could do Sims speedruns.


Cosmo was right when he said all the categories are arbitrary.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (May 17, 2019)

caleb is banned from being on camera at GDQ from now on:





the lag between his twitch reinstatement and the gdq ban announcement is notable.
it'll be interesting to see what kind of precedent this sets for other speedrunners. community splits and witch hunts in the future? (spoiler: yes)


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 17, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> caleb is banned from being on camera at GDQ from now on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"online conduct in violation of our zero tolerance harassment policy"
Who did he harass? Or is it named that way because it only exists to harass whoever the trannies are mad at this tuesday?


----------



## The Fatriarchy (May 17, 2019)

His very existence is harassment.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (May 17, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> "online conduct in violation of our zero tolerance harassment policy"
> Who did he harass? Or is it named that way because it only exists to harass whoever the trannies are mad at this tuesday?


See:


Intelligent Calcium said:


> Calebheart42 just got banned from twitch for "showing racist language".
> Article
> 
> View attachment 731460
> ...


And:


dopy said:


> well, if his relationship with GDQ wasn't already ruined, it is now without a doubt
> 
> update: he's back as of 24 apr 2019: https://archive.fo/kx4Az
> 
> ...


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 17, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> See:
> 
> And:


Well, yeah, the first quote is by me. The point is that I don't see how that's harassment.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (May 17, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Well, yeah, the first quote is by me.


oops


Intelligent Calcium said:


> The point is that I don't see how that's harassment.


we'll see how consistent they are if this happens to other people.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (May 20, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Cosmo was right when he said all the categories are arbitrary.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (May 20, 2019)

I have no idea what is with that dude in the upper right and his legs/hands.


----------



## Mister Loser (Jun 23, 2019)

https://twitter.com/GamesDoneQuick/status/1142829604090056704 (a)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2019)

Mister Loser said:


> https://twitter.com/GamesDoneQuick/status/1142829604090056704 (a)
> View attachment 813027


He's pretty cute.


----------



## gun (Jun 23, 2019)

Mister Loser said:


> https://twitter.com/GamesDoneQuick/status/1142829604090056704 (a)
> View attachment 813027


is it autistic too


----------



## BlueSpark (Jun 24, 2019)

Mister Loser said:


> https://twitter.com/GamesDoneQuick/status/1142829604090056704 (a)
> View attachment 813027


Claris makes sure no one misgenders it:


----------



## Marche (Jun 24, 2019)

Mister Loser said:


> https://twitter.com/GamesDoneQuick/status/1142829604090056704 (a)
> View attachment 813027


I think the most important part is 


Spoiler: There is already porn of "it"


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jun 24, 2019)

Calling it now that one of the final bonus games is someone’s game jam Sonic clone with the mascot inserted over sonic.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Jun 24, 2019)

Mister Loser said:


> https://twitter.com/GamesDoneQuick/status/1142829604090056704 (a)
> View attachment 813027


An event mascot is an inanimate thing, it's pronouns are "it" by default. Not sure why even bother announcing it beyond basic bitch virtue signaling.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jun 24, 2019)

Stock Photo James said:


> An event mascot is an inanimate thing, it's pronouns are "it" by default. Not sure why even bother announcing it beyond basic bitch virtue signaling.


Outside of the pronoun stupidity, the same reason you would call your pet "him" or "her" when referring to it. The lack of care for this on their part only makes it harder for people to characterize the goddamn thing, though. It means nothing to us, but that's still the problem it creates.


----------



## Agent Scud (Jun 24, 2019)

Marche said:


> I think the most important part is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: There is already porn of "it"
> ...



Can't so much as swear at GDQ anymore because they're afraid of sponsors leaving or whatever.  Have any of these people posted their "art" in the mascot's twitter thread?  Be curious to see how concerned they are of what sponsors would think of that showing up.  My money's on "no one does anything" though.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 24, 2019)

Mister Loser said:


> https://twitter.com/GamesDoneQuick/status/1142829604090056704 (a)
> View attachment 813027



>TFW when your art style stopped evolving 23 years ago in Atlanta


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 24, 2019)

At least Izzy isn't a cheap knock-off of the Road Runner mixed with Sonic.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Jun 24, 2019)

caleb's supposed to show up at gdq later this wednesday (he's still "allowed" to attend but not allowed to be on camera) so keep an eye on twitter for possible *~*drama*~*


----------



## GraniteRode (Jun 25, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> caleb's supposed to show up at gdq later this wednesday (he's still "allowed" to attend but not allowed to be on camera) so keep an eye on twitter for possible *~*drama*~*



There's technically already drama, to my understanding if you type Calebhart42 into GDQ Twitch chat you get autobanned. I refuse to give them the view so I haven't investigated it myself but I heard second hand. If anyone wants to verify this it'd be cool to know just how sad and petty they are.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 25, 2019)

Give them the view? Haha, chat is in permanent subs only mode for the whole of the marathon.

Anyways, I am struggling to stay up for the potentially high drama MP2 run, but I so want to see it. Maybe I will fall asleep during it and have bizarre Metroid dreams?


----------



## GraniteRode (Jun 25, 2019)

I mean let's be real. If people simply don't visit the channel, they don't get any chance of subscriptions. I'll stand my ground on this one, alone if I have to.

Edit: I realize that means I miss out on seeing lolcow shit-first hand but I'll wait for you guys to deliver the goods as usual.


----------



## LL 196 (Jun 25, 2019)

GraniteRode said:


> I mean let's be real. If people simply don't visit the channel, they don't get any chance of subscriptions. I'll stand my ground on this one, alone if I have to.
> 
> Edit: I realize that means I miss out on seeing lolcow shit-first hand but I'll wait for you guys to deliver the goods as usual.


Several prominent Twitch streamers are hosting GDQ.  I prefer Trihex because he appreciates shit-posting and the Trihex chat during GDQ during the winter was lit.


----------



## Feline Companion (Jun 26, 2019)

is ESA as troon infested as GDQ?


----------



## Hoodie (Jun 26, 2019)

Summer Games Banned Quick

GDQ put a game in their schedule last minute, and four days later they ban the runner and pull the run from their schedule. Could be a world record.









						SHiFT 🗲 on Twitter
					

“Last night the same kid who's been harassing me with alt accounts for the past year came into my chat making a joke of Etika's death and mental health issues. I told him off, and I suppose that's what this is about.  If I'm wrong, whatever. I just want an explanation.”




					web.archive.org


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 26, 2019)

SHiFT had a non-starter thread here (or post about him in the general speed thread) a few months ago. He's super weird, I have seen a little of his Spongebob practice runs and he is in subs only mode, which is super lame.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Jun 27, 2019)

He said "Faggot" to somebody a year and a half ago, now someone brought that up and made GDQ staff ban him BEFORE HE EVEN SET FOOT IN THE FUCKING VENUE.


----------



## GraniteRode (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks like cincynancy lied about Calebhart42 grabbing her ass at SGDQ. She called him out on a now-deleted Tweet tagging him and making this accusation. I'd post her original Tweet but I don't know where to look to find it. I will, however, post up the trail that points to this accusation. She quickly retracts her own accusations once people started smelling and calling out her lies and bullshit. Also, only AFTER she spoke with Twitch staff about it.












Did I mention that this "wonderful", "credible" individual has masturbated on cam, then proceeds to show the whole world the same hole she shits from?








						Cincynancy Masturbating 1 - Streamer Hot Video
					

Watch Cincynancy Masturbating 1 - Streamer Hot Video on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free Big Ass sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving butt XXX movies you'll find them here.




					www.pornhub.com
				




If this is something worth archiving I'd say go for it.


Just as I'm about to post this, wq-fuckingdumbname is sticking his two cents in.






EDIT: Based motherfucker on Twitter had the original Tweet that she deleted. This is it:


----------



## Islamic Creampie (Jun 28, 2019)

The lone comment on that video of her schlicking herself.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jul 3, 2019)

Did anyone see the We <3 Katamari run?  It made me physically sick how awful the _very, *very*_ male runner was at the game and how they couldn't speak and play the game at the same time.


----------



## ZB 584 (Jul 3, 2019)

Yeah, I caught it live. Poverty chat lost its shit when the runner started off by declaring his pronouns he/she and it was all downhill from there. Not only uninformative but also boring as all hell. One of the worst runs of the event (not counting the 3+ hour JRPG runs).


----------



## Hoodie (Jul 3, 2019)

I caught the run when it was ten minutes in, and I had no idea the runner said they were female. I don't think anybody would have looked at them and say "That's definitely a girl."


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 10, 2019)

I find watching people try and fail to *sped* run GTA V hilarious.


----------



## rabo (Jul 22, 2019)

So it's looking like ESA is suffering from to same moderation bullshit that plagued GDQ and made it a completely boring show, devoid of personality.



			
				Banned! said:
			
		

>



Apparently he made fun of GDQ and that's a big no no, can't offend them sponsors!


----------



## A Ghost (Jul 22, 2019)

rabo said:


> Apparently he made fun of GDQ and that's a big no no, can't offend them sponsors!


that must be a recent thing people have mad from GDQ at ESA before


----------



## rabo (Jul 22, 2019)

geekboy400 said:


> that must be a recent thing people have mad from GDQ at ESA before



Yes, and people used to have fun at GDQ before.

Edit: For those interrested, this is the offending run. I haven't had a chance to watch it, but from what I hear it was actually a fun run.


----------



## Vic Viper T301 (Jul 22, 2019)

rabo said:


> So it's looking like ESA is suffering from to same moderation bullshit that plagued GDQ and made it a completely boring show, devoid of personality.
> 
> Apparently he made fun of GDQ and that's a big no no, can't offend them sponsors!


What a load of shit. Their stated reason is complete BS, the entire run is full of the runner and all the couch commentators busting each other's balls and having fun with it. There's a couple mentions of GDQ memes like "Hype!" and "Orb!" towards the end but again it's the whole couch doing it.


----------



## kobrum (Jul 22, 2019)

rabo said:


> Yes, and people used to have fun at GDQ before.
> 
> Edit: For those interrested, this is the offending run. I haven't had a chance to watch it, but from what I hear it was actually a fun run.


the run was a shitshow, but the couch banter was really good. chat and the couch were having fun, and we cant have that.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jul 23, 2019)

Maybe I just happened to catch the wrong part of it, but it was one of the few times I had to turn off an ESA run due to finding the runner/couch annoying. They were for sure having fun, but it felt more like a private group of friends hanging out and being loud. It's fun if you're part of the group, but completely obnoxious if you're an outsider looking in. Outright banning the dude seems a little harsh though, I would have just told him to dial it back a little.


----------



## rabo (Jul 23, 2019)

I just watched it and I thought it was a delightful run. Man, fuck the ESA.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jul 23, 2019)

Just read the actual message and realized it was one of the couch people that got banned and not the runner, Zero. Makes me wonder if they were the ones who said something since the message specifically mentions him first. Either way, it seems like an overreaction, but it also doesn't seem like it was solely due to bashing on GDQ, which is usually something ESA doesn't bat an eye at.


----------



## LL 196 (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm popping in and out of the ESA run and the Chip n' Dale two player co-op is awful. Dying, taking weird hits, etc. ESA seems to bring the b-team of speedrunners.

And immediately after that is a Contra run on the NES.  The Mexican Runner and a guy off the street.  That's not a stretch.  TMR invited the guy simple because he has fantastic button mashing skills but has no familiarity with the game at all.

So the entire time TMR is talking and ?who? is competely silent because he has nothing to say. OK. At the end when they thank each other it's kinda charming but it overall it was two shit runs in a row.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Jul 24, 2019)

Surprisingly no mentions of this guy, but this BR is literally shaking the  speedrunning community:

Caveira Games have uploaded a speedrun where he cheated on Yugioh  and when GFC exposed him Caveira copyrighted striked him:















						r/speedrun - YouTuber Cheats in Yu-Gi-Oh! Forbidden Memories Speedrun TWICE, Harasses and Copyright Strikes True World Record Holder
					

5,086 votes and 260 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				



So in retaliation EZScape made a video exposing Caveira for being someone who  twerk his nude ass streams, sharing cp to his followers and having a long time crudge with a br resident evil fan he sexually harassed on a stream to the point of tatooing her face on his arm.

While Caveira was banned from twitter he managed to take down EZScape video on him too.

Another BR youtuber joined the show and made 2 videos exposing Caveira, after further inspection most people involved on this have shown to have varied  levels of autism, including the resident evil fan Caveira has a crudge with.
Anyway I got surprised after 2 weeks of this going and seeing no mentions on this forum, also here is Caveira's dox :


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Jul 26, 2019)

Sparky Lurker said:


> -snip-



Looks like he's heading for a channel ban according to this recent Apollo Legend video. He seems like a massive twat though and he could actually be good lolcow material judging by what seems to be his vastly negative history and general reactions to everything.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Jul 27, 2019)

Caveira's channel is gone btw.


----------



## 0 2 (Sep 23, 2019)

It's GDQ time again. Right of the bat, they're already making fools of themselves:






They now included pronouns for the runners and commentators.

No, I didn't meant to screenshot this while there's _also_ a transgender character on-screen. Speaking of which, multiple people have already been banned in the chat during the brief moments I checked for misgendering Vivian, the transgender character I mentioned.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Sep 23, 2019)

_01 said:


> It's GDQ time again. Right of the bat, they're already making fools of themselves:
> 
> View attachment 946606
> 
> ...


man, i remember when gdq was fun, and you could watch people have fun playing games they knew. now it feels like its more about being pc and woke than it is about playing games for fun


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 23, 2019)

Its not GDQ, just a side event. Also they never mention the gender stuff in the English version, sucks for the cucks who got banned.


----------



## Agent Wet (Sep 23, 2019)

_01 said:


> It's GDQ time again. Right of the bat, they're already making fools of themselves:
> 
> View attachment 946606
> 
> ...


What do they ban you for calling Vivian a she or he either way the entire thing sounds even more  expectional since is a fictional character not even real. By the way does anyone have any recommend speed running events to see so I can play one in the background ?


----------



## Boss Bass (Sep 24, 2019)

_01 said:


> It's GDQ time again. Right of the bat, they're already making fools of themselves:
> 
> View attachment 946606
> 
> ...



RPG limit break has been doing this for a while for their races. I suspect it’s performative, but if it somehow does help people compete on an even playing field, then I think it’s a good thing. 

Based on their own (purported) morality, doesn’t this require GDQ to update all their vods whenever someone changes their gender identity?


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Sep 24, 2019)

Remember when GDQ was just about completing a game as fast as possible while having fun watching it

Remember when GDQ gave no shits about being politically correct and not being so politically charged that doing anything that they didn't like got you banned, regardless if you were a chat member, or a runner themselves

Remember when GDQ wasn't run by people who are just at this point trying to make a quick buck, and run off with it under the pretense of it going to charity

I remember, and I miss it so much


----------



## 0 2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Boss Bass said:


> Based on their own (purported) morality, doesn’t this require GDQ to update all their vods whenever someone changes their gender identity?


Yes. Many clips involving the speedrunner Cosmo were re-edited to including his new trans name, and that includes superimposing it over any onscreen mentions of his name, even after Cosmo maliciously hijacked their websites. I have zero reason to believe they wouldn't do the same to anybody else.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Sep 24, 2019)

_01 said:


> Yes. Many clips involving the speedrunner Cosmo were re-edited to including his new trans name, and that includes superimposing it over any onscreen mentions of his game, even after Cosmo maliciously hijacked their websites. I have zero reason to believe they wouldn't do the same to anybody else.


Now, I want to learn to speedrun a game, get accepted at a gas event, and every year change my gender and harass gdq until they update the video.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Sep 24, 2019)

I'll never understand why they write both the subjective and objective pronoun. Doesn't it follow from one that the other would match? are there any he/her or she/him people out there? Can I hit them with a brick?


----------



## Tanner Glass (Sep 24, 2019)

The Fatriarchy said:


> I'll never understand why they write both the subjective and objective pronoun. Doesn't it follow from one that the other would match? are there any he/her or she/him people out there? Can I hit them with a brick?



It's there primarily as a formatting thing - because you've got people using pronouns that most people don't know and/or are entirely made up.

Like Xie/Xir or Bun/Bunself or whatever the fuck.


----------



## Stab You in the Back (Sep 24, 2019)

The Fatriarchy said:


> I'll never understand why they write both the subjective and objective pronoun. Doesn't it follow from one that the other would match? are there any he/her or she/him people out there? Can I hit them with a brick?



I've seen him/they before.  I don't get it, but it happens.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Sep 29, 2019)

_Entertain me, or I shall feast upon thyne KFC-looking limbs._


The Fatriarchy said:


> I'll never understand why they write both the subjective and objective pronoun. Doesn't it follow from one that the other would match? are there any he/her or she/him people out there? Can I hit them with a brick?


Because their primal logic keeps them from writing (WOMAN), as they know they're men in garter, and writing "He" might as well be a gamertag.


----------



## Blender (Sep 29, 2019)

Just kill GDQ


----------



## BubbleButt (Sep 30, 2019)

GDQx is like a vestigial twin and about as smart.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 3, 2019)

At this point I'll watch a speedrun of anything if the runner has a normal fucking voice

BotW?  I loved Breath of the Wild!  Let's just see how he doe-nope, not listening to that voice for an hour.

Has a genuine woman ever done a speedrun at GDQ?


----------



## A Ghost (Oct 3, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> BotW?  I loved Breath of the Wild!  Let's just see how he doe-nope, not listening to that voice for an hour.


combined that with him   running a made up category   and hacking the game it was a real shit show the only intersting thing was the mods in the chat freaking out because people were missgendering them(they ended up putting chat in sub only mode )


Pissmaster General said:


> Has a genuine woman ever done a speedrun at GDQ?


SaayviTV did dark souls 3 at last years AGDQ








						Dark Souls 3 by SayviTV in 1:01:45 - AGDQ 2018 - Part 148
					

Prizes! Interview starts at 4:15 Run starts at 17:36 This speedrun was recorded live at Awesome Games Done Quick 2018, a weeklong charity speedrun marathon r...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Oct 3, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> At this point I'll watch a speedrun of anything if the runner has a normal fucking voice
> 
> BotW?  I loved Breath of the Wild!  Let's just see how he doe-nope, not listening to that voice for an hour.
> 
> Has a genuine woman ever done a speedrun at GDQ?


I want to say yes, but I can't for the life of me recall any specifically. If there were any at all, it would have been from earlier GDQs before the community starting trooning out.



geekboy400 said:


> combined that with him   running a made up category   and hacking the game it was a real shit show the only intersting thing was the mods in the chat freaking out because people were missgendering them(they ended up putting chat in sub only mode )


What? That sounds like a complete shit show, have a link so I can test out a hazmat suit?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 3, 2019)

Aside from the aforementioned Dark Souls girl, they've had one running oldschool Tomb Raider a few times.


----------



## ES 195 (Oct 3, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> At this point I'll watch a speedrun of anything if the runner has a normal fucking voice


It's why ZFG is the only speedrunner I watch. His voice is a bit monotone but he doesn't spergout for anything. He might be doing a Ocarina of Time 100% No Source Requirement at the upcoming GDQ.


----------



## L'Homme de la Lune (Oct 4, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> At this point I'll watch a speedrun of anything if the runner has a normal fucking voice
> 
> BotW?  I loved Breath of the Wild!  Let's just see how he doe-nope, not listening to that voice for an hour.
> 
> Has a genuine woman ever done a speedrun at GDQ?


Yes, but I don't recall any of them being actually good at the game they ran.


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Oct 7, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Has a genuine woman ever done a speedrun at GDQ?


In the interest of spergery, I will list all of whom I am aware (excluding the upcoming AGDQ 2020, which has a list of main and bonus games, because we don't know which will end up getting run and which backups will end up getting used. and presuming that by "genuine" you mean cisgender):

GDQx 2019
Edobean - Tetris Attack, V-Hard one-handed
had WR until shortly before the event, now in 2nd place

Beckski93 - Tomb Raider: Anniversary, No Bug Jump
8th place out of 20, 4:16 behind 24:26 WR


SGDQ 2019 (none)
AGDQ 2019 (none)
GDQx 2018
Escheria - Environmental Station α, Inbounds
was in 3rd place at the time and still is; having bopped the former top-2 holders while being bopped by two newer runners


SGDQ 2018
AeonFrodo - Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, 200cc 32 tracks with items
was in 4th place at the time and is now in 5th out of 81, with the same PB

Beckski93 - Tomb Raider (1996), PC
5th place out of 18 now, would be 10th today if she did not improve her 1:08:02 PB from the time by 4:38, not bothering to figure out what place she would have had at the time


AGDQ 2018
Sayvi - Dark Souls III, No TearDrop
27th place out of 85 now, same PB as at the time


HRDQ 2017 (none)
SGDQ 2017
flying_fox - Sonic CD (2011), Tails
had WR at the time and still does, with the same PB


AGDQ 2017 (none)
SGDQ 2016
YellowKillerBee - QuackShot Starring Donald Duck
7th place out of 27 now, same PB as at the time


AGDQ 2016
AeonFrodo - Mario Kart 8, 200cc 32 tracks with items
4th place out of 192 now, with a PB she got a month after the event, which was 2nd place when she got it


SGDQ 2015
EssentiaFour- Chrono Trigger, 100% Co-Op
with puwexil, who has 4th place out of 14, while EssentiaFour has 7th place, both with the individual PBs that they had at the time

Skybilz - The Oregon Trail (1971)
no records on speedrun.com for this version and no recorded PB for any other version (closest thing is the 1990 MS-DOS version, split between Farmer and Banker), went almost triple the estimate, but it was the end of the Silly block anyway

EssentiaFour - Half-Minute Hero, Hero 30
no recorded PB

misskaddykins - Octodad: Dadliest Catch, Co-Op
with then-BF Geoff, they had WR at the time and are now at 2nd place with the same PB, and she now has solo PC WR

YellowKillerBee - Mickey Mania, SNES
4th place out of 8 now


AGDQ 2015 (none)
SGDQ 2014
EssentiaFour - Final Fantasy VI, 100% Co-Op
with puwexil, no leaderboards on speedrun dot com, but they had the only two runs for Japanese Any% at the time, with puwexil a couple minutes ahead of her in a nearly 5-hour run; now there is one other runner, who has WR, and much more recently, she got 3rd place out of 29 for Any% NoSketch

Bananas - The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons, All Essences (I believe this was Any% at the time)
25th place out of 52 now, was in 4th place when she got her current PB shortly after the event


AGDQ 2014 (none)
SGDQ 2013 (none)
AGDQ 2013 (none)
SGDQ 2012(all EssentiaFour all the time from here on back)
EssentiaFour - Final Fantasy VI, 100%
no recorded PB in any leaderboard category from the time

EssentiaFour - Donkey Kong Country 2
mentioned a sub-hour PB on SpeedDemosArchive back in 2007, fastest claimed time back then, but no recorded PB on current leaderboards


AGDQ 2012 (none)
JRDQ 2011 (Horaro shows one run, by a man)
AGDQ 2011(all usernames below are current Twitch usernames even though Twitch did not exist yet, and I think that the marathons used UStream rather than Twitch predecessor JustinTV Gaming)
EssentiaFour - Chrono Trigger, 100%
leaderboards do not have records that far back

EssentiaFour - Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy, Co-Op
with Denton, and although Horaro doesn't say which platform, only the PC leaderboards have Co-Op, and neither runner has any recorded PBs in any category for any of the platforms

EssentiaFour - Donkey Kong Country 2
presumably 100%, considering how long the run took and her claimed sub-hour Any% PB


CGDQ 2010(look at all those powerwords, 'twas a simpler time, also there might be runs on SDA but cba to check rn)
EssentiaFour - Final Fantasy VI
EssentiaFour - Dr. Mario
EssentiaFour - Donkey Kong Country 2
presumably 100%


This list is in reverse chronological order and may be incomplete; I did check on some usernames that appeared feminine, but I may have missed some; in particular, if I didn't already know that Edobean is a cis woman (she frequently announces at GDQs and is often asked to shout "POYO" in a Kirby-like voice), I would have suspected someone with that username to be a cis man and would not have investigated further. I also only knew that Sayvi is female because she was mentioned earlier ITT.

There's a very good chance that I missed the username of some cis woman from before SGDQ 2014, because the only username that I knew or suspected belonged to a cis woman was EssentiaFour.

(I also thought that tinahacks was cis, but according to at least one list in a random archived 4chan thread, she's trans; FWIW she ran in three GDQ events, one in each of 2017, 2018, and 2019; also TIL that Geoff, formerly known as Carbonstealer, is now known as Kitt and is transitioning.)

---
Watch this space, while I go ahead and fill in more links to VODs and Twitch pages.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 7, 2019)

Cis is a load of troonshit


----------



## No Exit (Oct 7, 2019)

Rip_In_Pepperino said:


> In the interest of spergery, I will list all of whom I am aware (excluding the upcoming AGDQ 2020, which has a list of main and bonus games, because we don't know which will end up getting run and which backups will end up getting used. and presuming that by "genuine" you mean cisgender):


The kind of female runners with vaginas who don't received "Dial 8" donation messages. By genuine, he meant real women not trannies/autogynephiliacs.


----------



## Boss Bass (Oct 7, 2019)

I was just thinking about how nice it was having a religious mother of five at GDQs. I wish they still cared about diversity.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 7, 2019)

Rip_In_Pepperino said:


> and presuming that by "genuine" you mean cisgender):



I don't say "cisgender" because I don't respect communities of screeching violent narcissists that try to ruin other's lives when their delusional fantasies aren't catered to by absolutely everyone.  Yes, I mean women that were born as what those outside the anglosphere would unquestionably consider women, not the monstrosities that a subset of white collar, overwhelmingly white attention whore beggars call themselves as an excuse to play the pathetic victim angle.

Thanks for the list though, but you should use your Adderall on something else


----------



## Stab You in the Back (Oct 7, 2019)

I've heard people claim that SmoothOperative is a genuine female, but it has such a weird fucking moon face that I'm withholding judgment until I see confirmation.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Oct 7, 2019)

Boss Bass said:


> I was just thinking about how nice it was having a religious mother of five at GDQs. I wish they still cared about diversity.


I thought this was a joke until I googled that autistic list earlier.  Good golly!  Also they celebrated their 15th year anniversary recently.  No wonder she's verboten from GDQ, there's far too much sanity and maturity there.

Yeah, that's a keeper my dudes.


----------



## I can't imagine (Oct 7, 2019)

Rip_In_Pepperino said:


> In the interest of spergery, I will list all of whom I am aware (excluding the upcoming AGDQ 2020, which has a list of main and bonus games, because we don't know which will end up getting run and which backups will end up getting used. and presuming that by "genuine" you mean cisgender):
> 
> 
> Amyrlinn - Borderlands 2, All Quests Co-Op
> with TheFuncannon and Shockwve, the trio had WR at the time and still has it, with the same PB



I'll admit the name makes it confusing, but Amyrlinn is a guy.  Like, I don't even think they're trans, their handle is just Amy for some reason.

Edit:  Imaginary Inkorporated ran NiGHTS at GDQx, and at least _seemed_ to be biologically female.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Oct 8, 2019)

Boss Bass said:


> I was just thinking about how nice it was having a religious mother of five at GDQs. I wish they still cared about diversity.


While she's not as involved as she used to be, she's a pillar of the RPG speedrunning community. The first few RPG Limit Break marathons were held at here house, and I think it's still pretty common for naming incentives in RPG runs for female characters to default to Essentia.


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 8, 2019)

So, a year ago, Trihex called one of his friends a faggot on stream. That apparently caused a kerfluffle I didn't know about, but it's smoothed over now.

Except now it's not. GDQ has apparently decided to go back a year and give him a temp-ban that expires after AGDQ, so he won't be on the Mario Maker 2 race or whatever he was going to run. He apparently was key in getting the block added (that makes sense), so it's doubly ironic. Expect salt and GDQ-pocracy galore.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Oct 8, 2019)

I hope they replace him with a tranny for maximum transparency.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 8, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> I hope they replace him with a tranny for maximum transparency.


Considering there's almost more troons speedrunning than normal people at this point it's likely they will.


----------



## Whetfahrt Cheesebörger (Oct 8, 2019)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> I hope they replace him with a tranny for maximum transparency.








For tl;dw:

For those not in the know, in 2018, Trihex and a few of his friends played the (then) newly-released Mario Party on Switch while drinking. He told his friends that they "played like fags" which caught him a suspension on Twitch. Here's a Kuntaku article (archive) on the whole thing. He apologized like the good woke boy he is and still got banned from AGDQ2019, SGDQ2019, and GDQx2019 which happens at TwitchCon, none of which he knew about.
Trihex found out on Saturday that he was "retroactively" banned from AGDQ2020. Didn't say anything because he "didn't want to jeopardize the other runners."
GDQ graciously allowed them to replace Trihex with PangeaPanga (shockingly, not a troon) which is why he's giving his thoughts on the ban now.
Most of the video is him self-flagellating as part of the woke brigade amid much of chat telling him the ban is bullshit and so is GDQ.
Trihex has been a lost cause for some time now. GDQ has consistently shit on him despite his influence in the speedrunning - and, more recently, the Super Mario Maker 2 - community. Yet he continues to defend them in hopes that they'll allow him to go there. Frankly, he needs to man up and understand that the reason people get pissed off at GDQ is because of bullshit bans like the one he's landed.


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 8, 2019)

Whetfahrt Cheesebörger said:


> For tl;dw:
> 
> For those not in the know, in 2018, Trihex and a few of his friends played the (then) newly-released Mario Party on Switch while drinking. He told his friends that they "played like fags" which caught him a suspension on Twitch. Here's a Kuntaku article (archive) on the whole thing. He apologized like the good woke boy he is and still got banned from AGDQ2019, SGDQ2019, and GDQx2019 which happens at TwitchCon, none of which he knew about.
> Trihex found out on Saturday that he was "retroactively" banned from AGDQ2020. Didn't say anything because he "didn't want to jeopardize the other runners."
> ...



Given his previously pretty based status for doing things like 'you can't ban me I'm hosting the GDQ poverty stream', you'd think he would.

On the other hand, his other recent drama was getting a brief twitch ban for streaming the Dem debates to promote Team Bernie.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 8, 2019)

Trihex used to be cool, now he's fat and whenever I see his stream its either "Just Chatting" or worse, supposed to be Mario but actually him just chatting. Fuck that noise, he hasn't been a competitive runner in three or more years.

edit: Also, pangeapanga is one of the greatest Mario runners of the modern age. He's good on the couch too, though having Trihex would have been a bit nostalgic for when he actually fucking ran games.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Oct 10, 2019)

I didn't see this posted here yet, if it was forgive me.

But this year at AGDQ, the badges are going to have pronouns on them.

I wish I was making this up.


----------



## MysticMisty (Oct 10, 2019)

FrozenFlame said:


> I didn't see this posted here yet, if it was forgive me.
> 
> But this year at AGDQ, the badges are going to have pronouns on them.
> 
> I wish I was making this up.


Those badges are going to have to be massive to fit all those names and pronouns these snowflakes love.


----------



## ono (Oct 10, 2019)

FrozenFlame said:


> I didn't see this posted here yet, if it was forgive me.
> 
> But this year at AGDQ, the badges are going to have pronouns on them.
> 
> I wish I was making this up.


I knew this was inevitable after they started putting up pronouns for the announcers on certain GDQ hotfix streams. I can't recall now what game it was but there were two commentators, both sounded like cis women, that had she/her pronouns next to their handles. I believe I may have screenshotted it, if I find those screenshots I'll update this.

It just seems kind of egotistical to do it for commentators, people are supposed to be paying attention to the run. The chat also tends to speak to/about commentators directly, not in third person. Badge pronouns are also dumb, and not everyone wears them right where people can see them anyway.

You just know next year it'll be the Bronycon stoplight colors for autistic people that can't understand social cues.




*Edit: *This isn't the first stream I saw but everyone has pronouns listed on this run holy fuck


----------



## I can't imagine (Oct 11, 2019)

ono said:


> I knew this was inevitable after they started putting up pronouns for the announcers on certain GDQ hotfix streams. I can't recall now what game it was but there were two commentators, both sounded like cis women, that had she/her pronouns next to their handles. I believe I may have screenshotted it, if I find those screenshots I'll update this.



They started doing it around the beginning of August, and it's been on pretty much everything since then.  You should find it on basically any video on their YouTube from then onward.  

In fairness, as someone who has a voice that could be described as "gender-indeterminate", I can at least see a practical value in using them on Hotfixes, since nobody's on camera.


----------



## ono (Oct 11, 2019)

I can't imagine said:


> They started doing it around the beginning of August, and it's been on pretty much everything since then.  You should find it on basically any video on their YouTube from then onward.
> 
> In fairness, as someone who has a voice that could be described as "gender-indeterminate", I can at least see a practical value in using them on Hotfixes, since nobody's on camera.


Gender isn't that important.


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 12, 2019)

Apollo Legend (who gives me weird vibes but neither here nor there) has a new video up today that makes a solid case about not just cheating for a GDQ submission but organizational corruption.

It's interesting he soft-pedals the corruption angle, probably doesn't want to go up against Mike Uyama's Trans Machine, but it sounds like 'if you're buddies with the org, then you're in, who cares'. Could've done without the 'omg winter is coming' sob story from the jilted runner though.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 12, 2019)

The "sob story" is the only part that actually matters. Conner is a cheat and should be Mitchelled.


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 12, 2019)

Lou Wrong said:


> The "sob story" is the only part that actually matters. Conner is a cheat and should be Mitchelled.



To be sure, I agree, this is fucking awful. I just don't think we needed it on top of the facts of the case, as well as the obvious stealing the spotlight from real runners.


----------



## I can't imagine (Oct 13, 2019)

Broadwing said:


> Apollo Legend (who gives me weird vibes but neither here nor there) has a new video up today that makes a solid case about not just cheating for a GDQ submission but organizational corruption.
> 
> It's interesting he soft-pedals the corruption angle, probably doesn't want to go up against Mike Uyama's Trans Machine, but it sounds like 'if you're buddies with the org, then you're in, who cares'. Could've done without the 'omg winter is coming' sob story from the jilted runner though.



I think he downplayed the corruption angle because of his reputation.  He's pretty well known to dislike the actions of GDQ, so if he'd made it a significant part of the video, people would just say he was being dramatic to continue his crusade against GDQ or something.

Meanwhile, GDQ apparently set the video for Conner's run to private.


----------



## Stab You in the Back (Oct 13, 2019)

I can't imagine said:


> Meanwhile, GDQ apparently set the video for Conner's run to private.











						SGDQ 2019 Restream: Clustertruck (noAbility%) von ConnorAce
					

SGDQ 2019 Restream: Clustertruck (noAbility%) von ConnorAce ---- Germenchrestream war der offizielle deutsche Restream vom Summer Games Done Quick 2019. Twit...




					www.youtube.com
				




Restreams are still available.  He missed the estimate by a minute.  Considering that the estimate was his personal best, its not a bad performance overall.


----------



## I can't imagine (Oct 13, 2019)

Stab You in the Back said:


> SGDQ 2019 Restream: Clustertruck (noAbility%) von ConnorAce
> 
> 
> SGDQ 2019 Restream: Clustertruck (noAbility%) von ConnorAce ---- Germenchrestream war der offizielle deutsche Restream vom Summer Games Done Quick 2019. Twit...
> ...



Well, at the time he was saying that his PB was a few minutes better than that, since he was claiming WR.  So his run at GDQ was actually several minutes off his "personal best".  Either way, though, it wasn't a completely unreasonable estimate; perhaps a bit ambitious, but a minute off isn't the worst.  It's a far cry from, say, Cody Miller's Halo run.


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 13, 2019)

I can't imagine said:


> I think he downplayed the corruption angle because of his reputation.  He's pretty well known to dislike the actions of GDQ, so if he'd made it a significant part of the video, people would just say he was being dramatic to continue his crusade against GDQ or something.
> 
> Meanwhile, GDQ apparently set the video for Conner's run to private.



I think you're right. I was just watching one of my favorite runners and he and the chat were 100% focused on Apollo being a 'clickbait video maker who isn't even a speedrunner' rather than, well, Connor _fucking cheating_.

Also I think it's funny-ironic that the run was for the noAbility% run just for the name.


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Oct 26, 2019)

I can't imagine said:


> I'll admit the name makes it confusing, but Amyrlinn is a guy.  Like, I don't even think they're trans, their handle is just Amy for some reason.
> 
> Edit:  Imaginary Inkorporated ran NiGHTS at GDQx, and at least _seemed_ to be biologically female.


Maybe the name stands for "Amyr Linn" rather than "Amy R. Linn"; I have removed that entry.


----------



## Fenetik_j (Jan 5, 2020)

Speedrunning can be fun unless you say, "" too many times. https://youtu.be/rgQmMR8lueA


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 5, 2020)

Fenetik_j said:


> Speedrunning can be fun unless you say, "" too many times. https://youtu.be/rgQmMR8lueA


What if you say "" 25 times on a 9 minute interval.


----------



## Fenetik_j (Jan 5, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> What if you say "" 25 times on a 9 minute interval.


Lame, but not bannable


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 5, 2020)

Fenetik_j said:


> Lame, but not bannable


What if I banned you for that comment


----------



## Fenetik_j (Jan 5, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> What if I banned you for that comment


Then I'm banned.
I don't deal with what if bullshit. You either do or you dont.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 5, 2020)

Fenetik_j said:


> Then I'm banned.


Damn, dude.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 5, 2020)

Fenetik_j said:


> Speedrunning can be fun unless you say, "" too many times. https://youtu.be/rgQmMR8lueA


Is there a particular part of that 2-hour video that's relevant?


----------



## Fenetik_j (Jan 5, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Damn, dude.
> 
> 
> Y2K Baby said:
> ...





Leonard Helplessness said:


> Is there a particular part of that 2-hour video that's relevant?


I suppose the 's per minute is actually way less than I remember, but Bonesaw got banned for it


----------



## Mesosalpinx (Jan 5, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Is there a particular part of that 2-hour video that's relevant?


He complained about Air Canada until the GDQ twitter apologized. The Air Canada twitter didnt seem to know what's going on. Everyone assumed he was banned for having fun, at the time.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 5, 2020)

Mesosalpinx said:


> He complained about Air Canada until the GDQ twitter apologized. The Air Canada twitter didnt seem to know what's going on. Everyone assumed he was banned for having fun, at the time.
> View attachment 1084267


What anime, idiot


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 5, 2020)

Mesosalpinx said:


> He complained about Air Canada until the GDQ twitter apologized. The Air Canada twitter didnt seem to know what's going on. Everyone assumed he was banned for having fun, at the time.
> View attachment 1084267



Thanks for the info.  It looks like GDQ is running again, so I wanted to bring something up, though it's a crossover from the Something Awful thread.

Something Awful has a large and extremely vocal tranny community, and I noticed when going through one of their threads that they _hate_ Games Done Quick:




Note that Something Awful filters the word "shitty" so it displays as "lovely" if you're not logged in.  Anyone have info about what GDQ did to get on the bad side of so many troons?


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jan 5, 2020)

Nothing. It takes absolutely nothing to piss off SA because they live in a completely different reality from our own.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 5, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Thanks for the info.  It looks like GDQ is running again, so I wanted to bring something up, though it's a crossover from the Something Awful thread.
> 
> Something Awful has a large and extremely vocal tranny community, and I noticed when going through one of their threads that they _hate_ Games Done Quick:
> 
> ...



Gave in to every single demand they had. That's never enough, you always have to do more. Never give an inch.


----------



## Mesosalpinx (Jan 5, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Thanks for the info.  It looks like GDQ is running again, so I wanted to bring something up, though it's a crossover from the Something Awful thread.
> 
> Something Awful has a large and extremely vocal tranny community, and I noticed when going through one of their threads that they _hate_ Games Done Quick:
> 
> ...


They had a "girls" only event, called Frame Fatales. It seemed to divide the trans runners. It made Proto quit completely and fight with Miles about it.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 5, 2020)

Mesosalpinx said:


> It made Proto quit completely and fight with Miles about it.


Proto was pissed because they were giving him less opportunities to attention whore before this. Them not inviting him to be the face of the women event was just the last straw.


----------



## GinStar (Jan 5, 2020)

MysticMisty said:


> Proto was pissed because they were giving him less opportunities to attention whore before this. Them not inviting him to be the face of the women event was just the last straw.


Good, and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Thanks for the info.  It looks like GDQ is running again, so I wanted to bring something up, though it's a crossover from the Something Awful thread.
> 
> Something Awful has a large and extremely vocal tranny community, and I noticed when going through one of their threads that they _hate_ Games Done Quick:
> 
> ...


_What._

This is an event literally infamous for letting any idiot in a dress speedrun even if they barely know how to hold the controller upright and banning people expressing any political opinion to the right of Stalin on implication alone. You can't even post in the chat unless you drop a couple bucks and prove your loyalty as an "ally." GDQ doesn't just get "rule changes," it gets an extra layer of rules on top of even more rules every year. 

The worst part is, these posters just assert even more negative assumptions on GDQ just because they felt slighted by a single side event they did in the post. They don't even explain anything, so an outsider reading this can't even extract any information out of their incessant whining. It's all just hearsay enforcing lies on top of lies.

Keep in mind that literally 100% of the posters in that screenshot are trans, so it is _unquestionable_ that they're whinging over the "Frame Fatale" event which only allowed female speedrunners, they're just not admitting it.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 6, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Thanks for the info.  It looks like GDQ is running again, so I wanted to bring something up, though it's a crossover from the Something Awful thread.
> 
> Something Awful has a large and extremely vocal tranny community, and I noticed when going through one of their threads that they _hate_ Games Done Quick:
> 
> ...



They held an event for "girls only" (because it's GDQ, it was pretty tranny heavy) called "Frame Fatales" - it was panned for a number of reasons.

- It is pretty blatant pandering to girls with minumum effort. Here's the entire GDQ page for Frame Fatales '20 (https://gamesdonequick.com/framefatales) - it's literally like a page.
- Games Done Quick, as HIV positive as they are, is a company focused on pushing out decently produced *live* content and events. Frame Fatales was not considered an official event and *did not have a venue*, it was literally just a bunch of coordinated and shitty livestreams.
- Because it was not an official event and targeted "women" runners, the runs were not very good.
- Because it was not an official event - "women" felt like this was meant to be a containment zone for them, leaving the "real" events (AGDQ, SGDQ) for the "boys".
- Because it was not an official event - it wasn't heavily pushed or promoted, meaning no one gave a shit.




_01 said:


> Keep in mind that literally 100% of the posters in that screenshot are trans, so it is _unquestionable_ that they're whinging over the "Frame Fatale" event which only allowed female speedrunners, they're just not admitting it.



"Female" - I thought you were being literal so I started going through last year's schedule to see if it was, in fact, all females. I didn't even need to look up 4 people before I hit tranny dirt (with 100% clairty, unless my trannyradar is busted). I won't bother pointing out which of these is "Gliitchwiitch" (a horiffic name, nice branding lol) or why a speedrunner who can only hold a world record in a category only they run shouldn't be watched seriously by anyone, but here we are.





Realistically, Trannies are incapable of being happy - but I would imagine they would like a "trans" only GDQ with TransLifeLine as the charity.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 6, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> They held an event for "girls only" (because it's GDQ, it was pretty tranny heavy) called "Frame Fatales" - it was panned for a number of reasons.
> 
> - It is pretty blatant pandering to girls with minumum effort. Here's the entire GDQ page for Frame Fatales '20 (https://gamesdonequick.com/framefatales) - it's literally like a page.
> - Games Done Quick, as HIV positive as they are, is a company focused on pushing out decently produced *live* content and events. Frame Fatales was not considered an official event and *did not have a venue*, it was literally just a bunch of coordinated and shitty livestreams.
> ...



Dilation done quick. Goddamn what a joke this has become.


----------



## Pizza Time (Jan 8, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> View attachment 1085803


Holy shit, did Yandev finally troon out?


----------



## Boss Bass (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m sure you’re all waiting with bated breath for the reveal of this year’s meme which eradicates all other jokes and commentary (remember Orb?, hype? Waluigi laugh?)
This year it’s “honk”, from that cute goose game. It’s a little bit on the nose for the word everyone bleats nonstop at each other. 
If you ever want to see a reddit thread come to life, I can’t recommend Agdq highly enough.


----------



## Best Dio Dindu Nuffin (Jan 11, 2020)

Boss Bass said:


> I’m sure you’re all waiting with bated breath for the reveal of this year’s meme which eradicates all other jokes and commentary (remember Orb?, hype? Waluigi laugh?)
> This year it’s “honk”, from that cute goose game. It’s a little bit on the nose for the word everyone bleats nonstop at each other.
> If you ever want to see a reddit thread come to life, I can’t recommend Agdq highly enough.


It was incredibly annoying and ruined a lot of otherwise interesting runs. Some of the donation comments were atrocious attempts at puns containing "honk" that made me want to turn off the stream.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 11, 2020)

Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv
				




If you've ever played FF6 before this is 10/10 purestrain fucking nonsense and extremely pro-click.

e: wrong thread. whatever


----------



## Piss Bear (Jan 11, 2020)

Boss Bass said:


> I’m sure you’re all waiting with bated breath for the reveal of this year’s meme which eradicates all other jokes and commentary (remember Orb?, hype? Waluigi laugh?)
> This year it’s “honk”, from that cute goose game. It’s a little bit on the nose for the word everyone bleats nonstop at each other.
> If you ever want to see a reddit thread come to life, I can’t recommend Agdq highly enough.


It’s so obnoxious. It comes off as “XD so randem *holds up spork*” type of humor. All the creativity from AGDQ seems to have been sapped this year.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Jan 11, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Anyone have info about what GDQ did to get on the bad side of so many troons?



Proto wanted GDQ to outright ignore submissions from popular male runners and instead incorporate more women aka trans women into events. GDQ didn't bend this time [probably because they knew it would hurt their money] and thought it would be a good compromise to simply make an all girls event and be ultra inclusive, but that wasn't good enough for Proto as you see in the tweets.

But this goes well beyond that. There has been problems behind the scenes with Proto and GDQ staff for months before this. Nobody really knows why, it might just be because of the Frame Fatales event, but they removed Proto from the front and center of things and he wasn't happy about it. Word has it that they made a rule specifically to make it more difficult for Proto to be a host.

But yeah, typical "if you give a mouse a cookie" stuff. If you give a tranny what they want to try and make them happy, they'll find something else to bitch about. Because they'll never truly be happy.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 11, 2020)

The new AGDQ funny word is "honk" this year. If you actually intend to watch anything from AGDQ for some reason, I sincerely hope you find hearing the crowd yell "honk" every ten seconds hilarious even after the fiftieth time, else you'll find these speedruns more unwatchable than usual.

Apparently there was also a guy in the audience trying to yell commentary from the crowd, and I can assure you there's not going to be anybody to tell him to jump in front of a bus this time.


----------



## dopy (Jan 11, 2020)

_01 said:


> jump in front of a bus this time.


or perhaps sniff a chair


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 11, 2020)

dopy said:


> or perhaps sniff a chair


Absolute mad lad, in the saddest way possible of course.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 12, 2020)

He picked up a bottle sitting under his chair.






Still funny tho


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 12, 2020)

FrozenFlame said:


> Nobody really knows why


My guess would be all the complaints he generates at every event he's present at. Even though they can't publicly say or do anything without being declared transphobic, behind the scenes they're evidently not happy with the shit he pulls. Like when he graphically made out with his then-boyfriend in full view of the camera after a run they participated in (and sucked at). Or when he wore a short skirt, hiked up, and sitting with his legs spread so everyone could see his dick bulge through his underwear.

And that's only shit caught on camera, Proto was most certainly doing much more behind the scenes since he's such a massive drama whore. Especially when he decided to hop aboard the plural fad, and gave himself more opportunities to be "misgendered".


----------



## Eddie Bravo (Jan 12, 2020)

FrozenFlame said:


> Proto wanted GDQ to outright ignore submissions from popular male runners and instead incorporate more women aka trans women into events. GDQ didn't bend this time [probably because they knew it would hurt their money] and thought it would be a good compromise to simply make an all girls event and be ultra inclusive, but that wasn't good enough for Proto as you see in the tweets.
> 
> But this goes well beyond that. There has been problems behind the scenes with Proto and GDQ staff for months before this. Nobody really knows why, it might just be because of the Frame Fatales event, but they removed Proto from the front and center of things and he wasn't happy about it. Word has it that they made a rule specifically to make it more difficult for Proto to be a host.


1. Proto wanted dudes like Calebhart42 blacklisted from going to GDQ because he was a muscular dude. "Violent and roided out" was how the shemale described him, which may or may not be those exact words the man in a dress used, but that was the general description. Too alpha for beta faggots.

2. If I recall, Proto was involved with a bunch of dudes in wigs in a group that I want to say was called "Girls on Fire" or some really dumb fucking shit, and true to Proto's narcissistic nature, started some real shit with other mentally ill fetishists over who was the most girly girl out of everyone in the group and a lot of tone policing. Proto ended up leaving the group claiming to have left on good terms, until someone from that group pointed out how toxic Proto is. Pretty much a catalyst to why GDQ pretty much ghosted his ass for bringing so much unneccessary and insane drama, and everyone having to do a lot of damage control because his fuck ups. Oh, and let's not forget the fact that the long purple haired faggot flashed his jim jams on the camera to more than 120k viewers.

tl;dr: tranny faggot


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jan 12, 2020)

Eddie Bravo said:


> Oh, and let's not forget the fact that the long purple haired faggot flashed his jim jams on the camera to more than 120k viewers.


Wait... my lingo isn't great, but do you mean her sausage well? Please don't confirm with a picture for the love of god words will do.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jan 12, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Wait... my lingo isn't great, but do you mean her sausage well? Please don't confirm with a picture for the love of god words will do.


Here's a video









						The Simpsons - Willie Basic Instinct
					

S07E01 · Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/simpbest/ Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SimpsonsBestMoments/ . Twitter: https://twitter.com/Simpsbest




					m.youtube.com


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 12, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Wait... my lingo isn't great, but do you mean her sausage well?


He did. Proto was wearing a short skirt hiked up even higher, and sat down for an interview with his legs spread instead of keeping them together like a true female (seriously this is the most basic shit about skirts and dresses). The result is that everyone could see his underwear and not-so-feminine dick bulge. People who complained were banned because of Proto's protected status, but behind the scenes was obviously a different story because that was one of his last GDQ, if not the last one.


----------



## A Ghost (Jan 12, 2020)

so is no one gonna talk about Luzbelheim being banned for wrong think


Spoiler: the TLDR version from 4chan


----------



## FrozenFlame (Jan 12, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Wait... my lingo isn't great, but do you mean her sausage well? Please don't confirm with a picture for the love of god words will do.


Sorry mate, if I have to live with it, you do, too.


Spoiler: gross


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jan 12, 2020)

FrozenFlame said:


> Sorry mate, if I have to live with it, you do, too.
> 
> View attachment 1095622


You are a fucking monster. I hope your lineage gets wiped out and your family's history is forgotten.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jan 12, 2020)

Spoiler that now.


----------



## AnotherPleb (Jan 12, 2020)

dunbrine47 said:


> Spoiler that now.


People need to see the degeneracy that destroyed what used to be a fun event for speds to attend.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jan 12, 2020)

AnotherPleb said:


> People need to see the degeneracy that destroyed what used to be a fun event for speds to attend.


I don't thik tranny cock jiggling ruined GDQ, but the thing attached to the jiggling is most certainly at fault.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 12, 2020)

MysticMisty said:


> Like when he graphically made out with his then-boyfriend in full view of the camera



Troons just don't know how to behave. They want everyone to witness their degeneracy & applaud. They need attention 24/7.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jan 12, 2020)

geekboy400 said:


> so is no one gonna talk about Luzbelheim being banned for wrong think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the TLDR version from 4chan
> ...



jfc, luz is a terrific speedrunner and the best in the FFVIII scene, definitely up there with marathon runners in general. 






This is a great run with great hosting from two other speedrunners in the same community. Goes over a lot of the technical aspects of the speedrun while keeping you up to date with the story. 

I knew it'd only be a matter of time for Luz after seeing his twitter a while back; i bet a troon hit on him and he rejected them. his political beliefs have been public for a long time and he's been running for years so there must have been some sort of precipitating event.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jan 12, 2020)

The precipitating event is called freakouts by the woke brigade.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 13, 2020)

At least I'm not the only thinking the audience yelling "honk" every five seconds was annoying.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jan 13, 2020)

All it would take is some people on social media to claim "honk" is a reference to the "alt-right clown world meme" and that would put a stop to it.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 13, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> All it would take is some people on social media to claim "honk" is a reference to the "alt-right clown world meme" and that would put a stop to it.



They were apparently permabanning people in the chat for saying it early into the event because they thought it was exactly that.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 13, 2020)

RJ MacReady said:


> They were apparently permabanning people in the chat for saying it early into the event because they thought it was exactly that.



>[INSERT ITEM CODE] is an/a (Alt-right meme/Nazi Dogwhistle/GamerGate Related/Mysoginistic)
>Now it's not because we want to do it

Everytime.


----------



## Cut my dick into pieces (Jan 13, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> >[INSERT ITEM CODE] is an/a (Alt-right meme/Nazi Dogwhistle/GamerGate Related/Mysoginistic)
> >Now it's not because we want to do it
> 
> Everytime.



I've actually thought people should start doing that with "Egg" from the transgender community. Start using it as the time when people realised they were alt-right. It would be fairly interesting to see if they stand their ground for one of "their" words or if they just try and scrub it from their history entirely.


----------



## Some Random Soul (Jan 13, 2020)

Best Dio Dindu Nuffin said:


> It was incredibly annoying and ruined a lot of otherwise interesting runs. Some of the donation comments were atrocious attempts at puns containing "honk" that made me want to turn off the stream.


There IS actually one run this GDQ that contains basically none of that or any other cringe, and that's ZFG's OoT run.

I'm only posting about it since his video's commenters mention that apparently, GDQ's chat was throwing a tantrum because he wouldn't give the announcer time to read their shitfests of donations, which only makes it more hilarious.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jan 13, 2020)

Some Random Soul said:


> There IS actually one run this GDQ that contains basically none of that or any other cringe, and that's ZFG's OoT run.
> 
> I'm only posting about it since his video's commenters mention that apparently, GDQ's chat was throwing a tantrum because he wouldn't give the announcer time to read their shitfests of donations, which only makes it more hilarious.
> View attachment 1097501View attachment 1097503View attachment 1097504



ZFG is God's gift to Zelda speedrunning. He ended up being what Narcissa wishes he still was.


----------



## Piss Bear (Jan 16, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> All it would take is some people on social media to claim "honk" is a reference to the "alt-right clown world meme" and that would put a stop to it.


“Honk” is short for honkey which is a racial term used against white people. RACIST!!!

... Oh wait. You can’t be racist against white people. Keep it up, honkies!


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm amazed GDQ allowed a game in which the player is committing targeted harassment against women and PoCs.


----------



## Pizza Time (Jan 17, 2020)

I couldn't find this anywhere on the forums but I thought it was worth saving for posterity because of how entertaining it is. Last April, Doom speedrunner ZeroMaster010 accused fellow runner Bloodite Krypto of cheating. (Archive)

Bloodite's response was copypasta worthy. (Archive)


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 17, 2020)

Pizza Time said:


> I couldn't find this anywhere on the forums but I thought it was worth saving for posterity because of how entertaining it is. Last April, Doom speedrunner ZeroMaster010 accused fellow runner Bloodite Krypto of cheating. (Archive)
> 
> Bloodite's response was copypasta worthy. (Archive)
> View attachment 1102588View attachment 1102589



Hahahahahahahhaha, holy fuck I'd forgotten about that. Thank you much for saving this.


----------



## Some Random Soul (Jan 19, 2020)

So now that this GDQ is over, I guess we should talk about SpeedRunsLive.

Apparently at least some of their staff are loli degenerates.

Edit: For some reason I was exceptional and linked to a sperg. The link has also been edited to clarify that it is not a pedophile network but rather simply loli degeneracy.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 19, 2020)

Some Random Soul said:


> So now that this GDQ is over, I guess we should talk about SpeedRunsLive.
> 
> Apparently at least some of their staff are involved in a pedophile network.



I couldn't stand to listen to that sperg for more than a minute before I had to shut it off.


----------



## Best Dio Dindu Nuffin (Jan 19, 2020)

PrincessHomura said:


> I couldn't stand to listen to that sperg for more than a minute before I had to shut it off.


Don't bother watching the rest. It's just degenerates sharing lolis on Twitter and Discord. Seriously, how is any of this surprising? We're talking about speedrunners here. I think it's insulting to equate this to a real pedophile network with real life CP.


----------



## Some Random Soul (Jan 19, 2020)

Best Dio Dindu Nuffin said:


> Don't bother watching the rest. It's just degenerates sharing lolis on Twitter and Discord. Seriously, how is any of this surprising? We're talking about speedrunners here. I think it's insulting to equate this to a real pedophile network with real life CP.


Guess I'm glad I said "apparently."

Even if it's not a pedo network, it's still degenerate and cringeworthy as you said. Gonna edit my original post.


----------



## Ravelord (Jan 24, 2020)

Eddie Bravo said:


> 2. If I recall, Proto was involved with a bunch of dudes in wigs in a group that I want to say was called "Girls on Fire" or some really dumb fucking shit, and true to Proto's narcissistic nature, started some real shit with other mentally ill fetishists over who was the most girly girl out of everyone in the group and a lot of tone policing. Proto ended up leaving the group claiming to have left on good terms, until someone from that group pointed out how toxic Proto is. Pretty much a catalyst to why GDQ pretty much ghosted his ass for bringing so much unneccessary and insane drama, and everyone having to do a lot of damage control because his fuck ups. Oh, and let's not forget the fact that the long purple haired faggot flashed his jim jams on the camera to more than 120k viewers.



I don't think Girls On Fire has a lot of trans people I think (at least currently). But I'm basing it on the GoF group of twitch.  Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## 0 2 (Feb 29, 2020)

The female-only event is happening. Pronouns and male voices galore. Also most of them do _not_ have the persona for commentary.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Mar 2, 2020)

_01 said:


> The female-only event is happening. Pronouns and male voices galore. Also most of them do _not_ have the persona for commentary.



Or more accurately, it happened. Some small takeaways.





The viewership seems 100% terrible. Some of the VODs have "as much" as 4,000 - but considering that massive traffic that GDQ gets normally, this is just abyssmal.

I decided to look at the schedule and see where the "Frost Fatale" runners tacked up to thier non "Frost Fatale" contemporaries. I'm using the final day for reference.

Pokemon Shield - emray - Ranked 27th on speedrun.com (~16 minutes off from 1st)
Super Metroid (Any%) - FreyasSpirit - Ranked 87th on speedrun.com (~6.5 minutes from 1st)
Elder Scrolls Oblivion (No OOB) - elliecraptor - Ranked 23rd on speedrun.com (~9 minutes from 1st)
Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight (AVIB) - Ranked 8th, but of 13 people lol. (~5.5 minutes from 1st)
Super Mario RPG - pidgezero_one - Ranked 10th (~7 minutes from 1st)

and so on.

It's all bad versions of popular runs or runs no one gives a shit about. The absolute best they seem to be able to do is a Top 10 runner, but even then who really cares.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 2, 2020)

I stopped in on two nights, briefly, and there were atrocious sound issues both times, way below the standards of even smaller events, let alone GDQ- I guess it was a female tech team too.


----------



## Chonburi Flaps (Mar 2, 2020)

_01 said:


> The female-only event is happening. Pronouns and male voices galore. Also most of them do _not_ have the persona for commentary.



And here's a pic of the runners.  Make of it what you will.



Source


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 2, 2020)

my favorites:

"dude where's my dilator"




"warner bros animation studio did my FFS"




"i have never been convicted of murder in the state of WA" 




"lurchette"


----------



## FrozenFlame (Mar 3, 2020)

Chonburi Flaps said:


> And here's a pic of the runners.  Make of it what you will.
> 
> View attachment 1170046
> 
> Source



It's really sad that I can't pick out the actual girls from this lineup.

And it's not because any of them pass well.


----------



## MysticMisty (Mar 5, 2020)

Chonburi Flaps said:


> And here's a pic of the runners.  Make of it what you will.
> 
> View attachment 1170046
> 
> Source


Looks like Proto couldn't stay away despite being assmad they took away one of his favorite platforms to attention whore.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Mar 7, 2020)

Watched a few of the frame fatales runs. Pidge running mario rpg was decent background noise but nothing special and the last guardian run was good just because I didn’t realize that people actually speedran it due to its linearity, but there were quite a few silly physics exploits and some good discussion of how the AI works. GDQ in general is much more tolerable without donation comments.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Mar 12, 2020)

Another guy has been accused of sexual assault in the speedrunning community.

Twitch user Gableda124, has accused her ex-boyfriend Stryder7x [who is best known for his Paper Mario content] of raping her throughout their relationship. In a pastebin here. (alt. link in case it is deleted)

She also posted several screenshots of their conversations as evidence, only it isn't evidence?

The story sounds more like they were both virgins who knew jack shit about being in a relationship. But of course, she goes to Twitter for sympathy and comments on her bravery.


----------



## Banworld (Mar 12, 2020)

FrozenFlame said:


> Another guy has been accused of sexual assault in the speedrunning community.
> 
> Twitch user Gableda124, has accused her ex-boyfriend Stryder7x [who is best known for his Paper Mario content] of raping her throughout their relationship. In a pastebin here. (alt. link in case it is deleted)
> 
> ...



Here are those tweets archived, along with the screenshots uploaded to the site.


Spoiler: Archive



Evidence Tweet 1
Evidence Tweet 2



Spoiler: Screenshots from Tweet 1









Spoiler: Screenshots from Tweet 2









We can't see the timestamps on the texts, so I'd say those are up in the air. But considering we have images of her talking about it on Discord as far back as 2017, it's not like this was just her reinventing things a few years afterwards. This was something she felt whilst in the relationship. Honestly, after the whole ProJared situation I'm suspending my belief/disbelief. Assuming the texts are legit for the sake of conjecture, Stryder does make points in there about her consenting to stuff or being anxious but then enjoying herself, which obviously isn't a contradiction, but I imagine if these texts were faked they'd be more antagonistic.

There are also things in the pastebin which are unverified, for instance, the hacking incident. She claims he hacked into everything, including her discord, which she definitely has access to considering she uploaded screenshots for this pastebin. I'd like to see the IP addresses for the alleged hacking incident for sure.

As it stands, I'm not going to bat for either side until we hear more about it or get verifiable evidence. Could be that Stryder just dumps 5 years of logs to show their full relationship and we can see the nature of the relationship from there. A lot of the replies to this are skeptical or outright antagonistic, so there will be demand for this kind of evidence soon enough.

Her claim that Stryder took the first day of AGDQ off is verifiable, since we have this tweet:

As is her claim that she and Stryder took SGDQ off.

She says he stayed with her for two weeks, but during that time Stryder uploaded a video. So either he was editing at hers, or he arrived before SGDQ and his stay with her was about halfway through as SGDQ was beginning, went home and made these videos.

Naturally, this proves nothing beyond the fact the timeline she alleges could definitely have occurred.


Spoiler: Bonus: Simping crashes Paper Mario


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 12, 2020)

Banworld said:


> Here are those tweets archived, along with the screenshots uploaded to the site.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Archive
> ...



Seems like a good example of human relationships being messy and young adults not being good at setting/respecting their own boundaries while also sucking at communicating. It is our modern lens of the #metoo consent crap that makes this seem extraordinary.  When you're young and stupid and fucking around alot, these things happen. Just because you had a bad time doesn't mean you were abused. Her bringing up this messiness from the past is just opportunism even if she always disliked it. Her feelings seem genuine but why share it now except as a means of revenge or as social leverage against the guy?

Good job archiving and sharing, helps shed light on it.


----------



## Banworld (Mar 12, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Seems like a good example of human relationships being messy and young adults not being good at setting/respecting their own boundaries while also sucking at communicating. It is our modern lens of the #metoo consent crap that makes this seem extraordinary.  When you're young and stupid and fucking around alot, these things happen. Just because you had a bad time doesn't mean you were abused. Her bringing up this messiness from the past is just opportunism even if she always disliked it. Her feelings seem genuine but why share it now except as a means of revenge or as social leverage against the guy?
> 
> Good job archiving and sharing, helps shed light on it.



Yeah, from these messages she showed, I'm not going to say Stryder isn't being a dick but he's clearly being honest about the thoughts he's having and the miscommunication that's going on. He's even acknowledging past fuck-ups here, and she's saying "I don't like sex, it makes me uncomfortable, but I still do it," and then "I do a whole fucking lot" - it sounds like this conversation is less about him invading her boundaries, and more about what she does for him and what he does for her. In one of the screenshots where she's telling him to "pull his head out of his fucking ass" you can see a comment below that says "because your dick aint [...]" which seems kind of out of line considering the conversation.

I mean, in one of these she even says she lied to him about being okay with sexual stuff because "he was on the verge of killing himself". If that's true, yeah, he's out of line but that's still your responsibility to tell him these things. He responds saying that he asked her to be honest about these things, so I'm definitely leaning on the side of miscommunication. 

I'm also suspect of the one comment he made about guys wanting to fuck, and then falling in love and women falling in love, then wanting to fuck. It's screenshotted in a way that obscures the previous and following messages. I feel like she saw that and thought "This will make people think he's a shitlord and join my side." and deliberately omitted the additional context.


----------



## Dank (Mar 12, 2020)

Serious question. Why speedrunning in particular attracts so many transgenders


----------



## 0 2 (Mar 12, 2020)

The Peacekeeper said:


> Serious question. Why the fuck speedrunning in particular attracts so many troons


Because both attract a large portion of people on the autism spectrum, so there's naturally a large quantity of overlap.

And no, that's not a joke.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 13, 2020)

_01 said:


> Because both attract a large portion of people on the autism spectrum, so there's naturally a large quantity of overlap.



Imagine going to a Speedrun event & getting hit on by autistic men in dresses with poor hygiene.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Mar 14, 2020)

The Peacekeeper said:


> Serious question. Why the fuck speedrunning in particular attracts so many troons



They're actually invading a lot of communities like FFXIV online, Smash, etc.

I think it's because more men than women play games. So when a woman actually joins a community, you have a bunch of simps trying to get her favor so they give her lots of attention and praise.

Mentally ill men with low self-esteem and self-worth see these girls getting all this attention and praise and become jealous / envious, and then they realize they can identify as a woman to get that attention.

The sad part is that it actually works. You have "woke" people giving them validation because they're so brave for realizing they're trans. And then you have incels who are now getting attention from these "women" and validate them further.

I miss the time before the Internet when the mentally ill weren't given a platform to spread their bs.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 14, 2020)

FrozenFlame said:


> And then you have incels who are now getting attention from these "women" and validate them further.



Which proofs lots of incels are closeted fags.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 14, 2020)

FrozenFlame said:


> They're actually invading a lot of communities like FFXIV online, Smash, etc.
> 
> I think it's because more men than women play games. So when a woman actually joins a community, you have a bunch of simps trying to get her favor so they give her lots of attention and praise.
> 
> ...


Back in the day it was enough to act flamboyant to get male attention. Guess that wasn't enough, so now they try to get the hetero crowd as well. I never see anyone point out they're female as much as trannies.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 14, 2020)

Men who seek out male troons because no real woman wants them are basically prison gay.

The speedrun community is full of prison gays. 

It's a wonder that no one got raped by a troon at an event.

I think actual women in the community are way more liked than the male speedrunners in dresses tho.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 14, 2020)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> I think actual women in the community are way more liked than the male speedrunners in dresses tho.


Oh hey, its every community.


----------



## Banworld (Mar 14, 2020)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> I think actual women in the community are way more liked than the male speedrunners in dresses tho.



Who knew that people like women with their soft features and cute mannerisms over gruff men in dresses demanding special treatment and insisting everyone else behave a certain way.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 14, 2020)

Banworld said:


> Who knew that people like women with their soft features and cute mannerisms over gruff men in dresses demanding special treatment and insisting everyone else behave a certain way.



Well said gruff men in dresses demanding special treatment and insisting everyone else behave a certain way don't.


----------



## Banworld (Mar 15, 2020)

Update on the whole Stryder Situation - tl;dr is that he is going to be responding to it soon.

Since the whole accusations thing came about, Gab has only made one set of tweets since then basically taking a free shot at Stryder. One of his mods, mov mario paper, made a pastebin mocking her, tweeted it from his account and deleted it pretty quickly. She took this to further indict the guy.



Spoiler: Twitter Slapfight










According to someone quite fervently defending him in the comments section of his latest video - 'Mov Mario Paper says that Stryder denies the allegations, that there will be an official update, though this is TBA. But that firstly, steps must be taken to handle this professionally.'

In some of these comments, this user alludes to legal action. But I don't think there's any official support for that. A lot of the comments are mostly supportive/uncertain and waiting on his response. Some twitter women are in there bitching, but when aren't they. I think we might be getting a ProJared situation, or maybe something much cleaner.


----------



## Banworld (Mar 16, 2020)

Gabri uploaded a video addressing some things.

I haven't watched the video yet, but I skimmed through it to parts where I could see she was showing her phone. There's nothing new in them, except confirmation of the dates of the messages (2017) and the fact the messenger was indeed Stryder (we see a custom gamecube controller and his silver play button.) Another thing about this video is the _godawful_ presentation. She shows her phone to the camera, uses her fingers and a lighter to omit names, and uses a free editor that throws a watermark on the screen constantly.

I'll listen to it now, and I'll edit in a summary below the video.


Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: Summary




01:57 - Customary 'thanks for the support' and 'I said this because I wanted to give people a space to talk about this'.
03:10 - She addresses why she didn't go to the police. She says that it took place over multiple years and over multiple states, consequently, it's not cut-and-dry. She says she has no evidence of force, but that instead she was forced through manipulation and abuse tactics.
05:20 - She addresses that some people are telling her she should be in therapy. Her response says that she is, that she's been in therapy since she was 12. She told this story to two therapists. She says if it comes down to legal action, that they would testify that she made these claims. This may be in response to the rumour that Stryder wanted to pursue legal action over this, or it may be a warning sign in case he was considering it, or it may be nothing, who knows.
06:15 - The 'big thing' she wanted to do in this video is show dates on the texts. She hasn't used the phone since 2018, hasn't messaged Stryder since October of 2017. She blocked his number after they got into 'a very, very big argument about something that is not relevant to the story'.
06:45 - She says that the other phone has no SIM so it can't send or receive texts and it can't post anything. It's of note that a phone without a SIM _can_ connect to the internet. She has an older phone (though I don't know if there are additional texts on them) that she has no charger for.
07:10 - She says her phone stops her from going further back than May/April of 2017. I imagine this is when she got the phone or last cleared her messages. She probably could contact the phone company to get a transcript of all their texts though. But she doesn't seem the most tech-savvy.
08:00 - She says she doesn't want to involve anyone, including mutual friends. If she screenshotted the images on the phone, she could edit and then post the logs with the names omitted.
08:24 - She shows a text the night after he was threatening to take the pills. Her last message is 'answer me', his response is 'I don't remember last night, but there's no reason I should wake up to a text that says anything about how I shouldn't consider suicide.' he follows with 'what happened?' and she says 'are you fucking kidding me?' followed with 'you don't remember any of it?' Either Scott was blackout wasted or he's bullshitting. This occurred on June 30th 2017, at 1:28PM. Considering the lateness of the response, he could have been drinking. She says that he 'doesn't remember' stuff a lot, she says that he was messaging her this suicidal shit at 4:35AM, so it's possible he was just up late and not drinking too.
10:20 - She's searching through messages to show Stryder merch to prove its him. Sh addresses that she says she's gay in her bio but tweeted that she was bi in 2017. She used to identify as bi, but then realised in early 2018 that she's a lesbian.
11:30 - She wants to address mov, a Discord mod of Scott's. She says he's been speaking for Scott, and he made fun of her pastebin. She says she wasn't just looking for stuff to make Scott look bad, that she was sent the pastebin. Rants about how it makes victims feel about coming out, etc, you know the drill. She says she understands why people have their doubts, that she feels bad for people who had to read that... Then trails off and shows the Stryder controller, proving it's him she's messaging.
13:40 - She says his pastebin was in poor taste, that nothing he could say was anything he was innocent in, and that it was 'gross'. She says gross like 3 times. She says she knows for a fact he was in contact with Scott when he posted it, and hopes for Scott's sake that Scott didn't okay it.
14:45 - She says accusations that she's doing this for clout are silly, that if she wanted clout, she could have simply stayed with him since they had made a video together before and there was demand for more of that content. She says that she has no interest in being an internet celebrity, and only used to stream a bit.
17:00 - She says her other partners since Scott have had to deal with her waking up in the middle of the night in a panic or having to stop during sex. She tells a story of how she got a plastic cast of her face and that she had a panic attack because there was no distraction to keep her from having flashbacks.
18:30 - She says the relationship wasn't all bad, and that although they had some good times, she didn't realise how astronomically bad the bad stuff was until it was pointed out and that she was manipulated into believing that she had a perfect relationship with him. She makes a note that she was 16 when they got together, and that he was 21 when they broke up. She says that they weren't 'lovedrunk teens', that he was 21 years old when they broke up. I mean, sure, but he was 18 when you started dating. She says that he was a straight up adult, so he should have known right from wrong.
20:30 - She shows another text, showing his silver play button.
20:50 - She shows the text where Scott talks about men and women, saying that she cropped the messages to avoid showing names and that censoring names would make people try and find those people. Scott says that some chick 'seeks love without doing her part' which is providing sex, apparently. lol out loud
23:15 - She says she did this to come forward and show she's telling the truth and if someone else has a similar story that they're probably also telling the truth.
The rest is just the typical stuff about being a survivor, reaching out, etc.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Mar 16, 2020)

Banworld said:


> Gabri uploaded a video addressing some things.
> 
> I haven't watched the video yet, but I skimmed through it to parts where I could see she was showing her phone.



She has an incredibly punchable face. It reminds me of Smugglypuff.

I don't think he's innocent, but she's not innocent either. They were both young and in their first relationship. The only thing of note between their situation and the thousands of situations like it from years ago is that they live in a time period where people air their crap online for people to feel sorry for them.


----------



## RichardDickard (Mar 18, 2020)

Banworld said:


> Gabri uploaded a video addressing some things.
> 
> I haven't watched the video yet, but I skimmed through it to parts where I could see she was showing her phone. There's nothing new in them, except confirmation of the dates of the messages (2017) and the fact the messenger was indeed Stryder (we see a custom gamecube controller and his silver play button.) Another thing about this video is the _godawful_ presentation. She shows her phone to the camera, uses her fingers and a lighter to omit names, and uses a free editor that throws a watermark on the screen constantly.
> 
> ...



You are a god damn hero for summarizing this, what a pain to watch through. In the video, when she's holding the phone up with the lighter at 21:52 there's a few frames where you can see the bottom message, looks like stryder said "I (need?/have?) proof though". It's so blurry and I can't make it out real well, but I'm sure of the last two words. Sounds like a weird thing to say, but I'm probably reaching at this point. Still waiting on that response, Scott.


----------



## Nigger Rick (Mar 18, 2020)

That chick is so ugly, there's no way a guy, even a desperate degenerate tranny speedrunner, would rape that.


----------



## YoDunzo (Mar 26, 2020)

Stab You in the Back said:


> I've heard people claim that SmoothOperative is a genuine female, but it has such a weird fucking moon face that I'm withholding judgment until I see confirmation.



She is indeed 100% female, and shes actually one of the most genuine, hard working, beautiful (despite your mean comments), and amazing people you'll ever meet inside and out. You'd really be lucky to know someone like her.


----------



## dopy (Mar 26, 2020)

YoDunzo said:


> She is indeed 100% female, and shes actually one of the most genuine, hard working, beautiful (despite your mean comments), and amazing people you'll ever meet inside and out. You'd really be lucky to know someone like her.


pics or she's a dude


----------



## Jean Lafitte 1812 (Mar 28, 2020)

Stryder7x posted his response to Gabri's allegations: Imgur Album (archive)

TL;DR: 

Stryder dug out messages from 2017, both handwritten and electronic, where Gabri is ecstatic that their relationship is doing so well
Messages from Gabri explicitly saying that nothing in the relationship was Stryder's fault when they broke up
Her lying about dating a mutual friend of theirs, Jeremey, right after her and Stryder broke up. She said "if he [_Jeremy_] gets hurt, I'll bring up hell." Jeremey was also trying to spread Gabri's allegations.
A timeline where Gab's made accusations in the past when Stryder's YouTube/Twitch career was on an upswing
I can still buy that Stryder could have had asshole moments. He admits as much and most of us do when we're under the age of 20. Barring some actual receipts from Gab in the form of something actually incriminating or actual charges being filed, the worst thing that happened is that two people who couldn't handle a relationship were in a relationship.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Mar 29, 2020)

Jean Lafitte 1812 said:


> Stryder7x posted his response to Gabri's allegations: Imgur Album (archive)
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> ...



Pretty much.

I can accept that he was an immature douchebag because that's probably most people in online gaming communities.

But the part that proves to me that Gabri is lying about all of this, something her supporters keep ignoring, is the title of the original tweet: "I was RAPED by my ex-boyfriend"

Except she offered zero evidence of any rape happening. She purposely put that in the title to attract attention. If she had said she was emotionally abused by her ex, that would have made all the difference. She wanted it to draw attention and using that word was exactly what would get her the attention.

Even her defenders / supporters are repeating that Stryder was definitely abusive to her. Okay. You can be abusive and not a rapist. For fucks sake.


----------



## Banworld (Mar 29, 2020)

Gabri responded to Stryder.

There are more messages in here, where she gives examples of 'manipulation', but all it seems to be is some guy trying to get back with his ex. Gabri really wants to split hairs over the whole 18/19 thing, but this whole thing just seems to be '18 year old guy fails to read mind of 16 year old girl, lets his dick do the walking'. Apparently Stryder deleted some messages he shared with people?

Gabri is also mad Stryder would hold onto her letters, and tries to make the point that not everything in the relationship sucked, when the main point is that she's describing the exact same event in two completely different lights.

There's an archive of the response attached.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 10, 2020)

Billy Mitchell sued ApolloLegend, Twin Galaxies, the owner of Donkey Kong Forum and Jeremy Young in three separate lawsuits for a collective 13 million dollars, most likely to scare them into retracting their claims against him. Apollo is not backing down and wants to open a collective defamation case against Mitchell (funded via a gofundme), but we'll see where that one goes.


----------



## cockle (May 11, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Billy Mitchell sued ApolloLegend, Twin Galaxies, the owner of Donkey Kong Forum and Jeremy Young in three separate lawsuits for a collective 13 million dollars, most likely to scare them into retracting their claims against him. Apollo is not backing down and wants to open a collective defamation case against Mitchell (funded via a gofundme), but we'll see where that one goes.


He made the goal in about 3 hours (he had a month to raise 10k)


----------



## Right To Bear Blarms (May 11, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Billy Mitchell sued ApolloLegend, Twin Galaxies, the owner of Donkey Kong Forum and Jeremy Young in three separate lawsuits for a collective 13 million dollars, most likely to scare them into retracting their claims against him. Apollo is not backing down and wants to open a collective defamation case against Mitchell (funded via a gofundme), but we'll see where that one goes.


What kind of dollar store lawyer does he have who'll take a defamation case for $10k pre-paid?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 11, 2020)

cockle said:


> He made the goal in about 3 hours (he had a month to raise 10k)
> 
> View attachment 1285734


Good, fuck Billy Mitchell. The man is a pathetic scumbag who couldn't handle being found out as a cheater. Never stop rubbing his face in that, he deserves it.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 11, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Good, fuck Billy Mitchell. The man is a pathetic scumbag who couldn't handle being found out as a cheater. Never stop rubbing his face in that, he deserves it.


He's right down this one alley of people I've sort of mentally and unconsciously bunched together. Y'know, like that one talentless hack uncle who had one claim to fame? Chris Metzen has become a rockstar, but looking back, he did mediocre drawings and got a job coding without any know-how. Mitchell is unimpressive and what, made a living off of hotsauce? One claim to fame, speedrunning, and he's hanging on for dear life.

It's honestly one of the more amusing stereotypes to follow; people who can't put words to what they're worth, yet just sort of ride the wave of being notorious for being notorious. Not saying Metzen didn't earn his place, but really, he was a motivational speaker the last half of his career.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 12, 2020)

10k goes to lawyer, some will be set aside for income tax (since he offered access to Dwayne's Twin Galaxies documentary as a reward, part of the fundraiser is apparently taxable), a flat fee goes to the guy who made said documentary, and then he wants to start giving away $50 to random people until it's all gone.

Kinda curious why he thinks legal fees will not exceed $10k though.


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 12, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> 10k goes to lawyer, some will be set aside for income tax (since he offered access to Dwayne's Twin Galaxies documentary as a reward, part of the fundraiser is apparently taxable), a flat fee goes to the guy who made said documentary, and then he wants to start giving away $50 to random people until it's all gone.
> 
> Kinda curious why he thinks legal fees will not exceed $10k though.


He probably got a quote for filing and initial stuff and is overly optimistic, or the lawyer he hired thinks he can recoup his money by winning, or it's a strip-mall dogbite lawyer and this will go really badly because speedrunners are retarded.


----------



## Davys Grey (May 12, 2020)

Billy doesn't have a lawyer for what was served to Apollo the last I read.


----------



## L'Homme de la Lune (May 13, 2020)

At what point will Billy simply give up and move on?


----------



## 0 2 (May 13, 2020)

L'Homme de la Lune said:


> At what point will Billy simply give up and move on?


It's quite literally his sole defining trait which he bases everything from his career and identity to product tie-ins and personal titles on.

So never.


----------



## Chaosbandit (May 13, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Billy Mitchell sued ApolloLegend, Twin Galaxies, the owner of Donkey Kong Forum and Jeremy Young in three separate lawsuits for a collective 13 million dollars, most likely to scare them into retracting their claims against him. Apollo is not backing down and wants to open a collective defamation case against Mitchell (funded via a gofundme), but we'll see where that one goes.



Doesn't Billy have to, I don't know, actually prove everything that was said/shown about his records being fake was incorrect?
You know, with actually facts and evidence?

Please, let this go to trial.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 13, 2020)

Chaosbandit said:


> Doesn't Billy have to, I don't know, actually prove everything that was said/shown about his records being fake was incorrect?
> You know, with actually facts and evidence?
> 
> Please, let this go to trial.


Technically, I dont think he does. But the defense will have to prove that he is. So, Billy Mitchell being a loser that cant beat games without cheats will become legally binding.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 13, 2020)

Chaosbandit said:


> Doesn't Billy have to, I don't know, actually prove everything that was said/shown about his records being fake was incorrect?
> You know, with actually facts and evidence?
> 
> Please, let this go to trial.


I don't think he gives a shit, he didn't even take a lawyer. In 2015 he sued Cartoon Network for his portrayal on Regular Show and the case was dismissed because it had no substance, but all he wanted was the attention anyway. I assume this will be a similar situation.

The lolsuit against him is what's going to be actually interesting, either because Mitchell will have a meltdown or because something goes wrong with the funding.


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> I don't think he gives a shit, he didn't even take a lawyer. In 2015 he sued Cartoon Network for his portrayal on Regular Show and the case was dismissed because it had no substance, but all he wanted was the attention anyway. I assume this will be a similar situation.
> 
> The lolsuit against him is what's going to be actually interesting, either because Mitchell will have a meltdown or because something goes wrong with the funding.


Someone who is only famous for playing video games wanting attention? Absolutely no chance, he had a solid case!

If you're waiting for Billy to have a meltdown during this case I think you'll be disappointed, he took it well when Apollo Legend tried to fuck with him so I think any sperging he does will be offline and we'll never hear about it. He's likely got a publicist telling him what to say and what to not say, so I doubt he'll go spazzing off around the Internet. My prediction is he'll just stay quiet about the whole thing.


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 13, 2020)

Bender said:


> Someone who is only famous for playing video games wanting attention? Absolutely no chance, he had a solid case!
> 
> If you're waiting for Billy to have a meltdown during this case I think you'll be disappointed, he took it well when Apollo Legend tried to fuck with him so I think any sperging he does will be offline and we'll never hear about it. He's likely got a publicist telling him what to say and what to not say, so I doubt he'll go spazzing off around the Internet. My prediction is he'll just stay quiet about the whole thing.


Except he went on a panel and mouthed off about how much he hates everyone and talked about the case.


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> Except he went on a panel and mouthed off about how much he hates everyone and talked about the case.


Welp, I must've missed that, you got a link?


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 13, 2020)

Bender said:


> Welp, I must've missed that, you got a link?


It's in one of Apollo's videos about the whole thing, I think the lawsuit announcement video. He's able to countersue because of a panel where Billy said defamatory things about the plaintiffs that are provable lies.


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 14, 2020)

Party's over fags. Apollo turned out to be a retard. He's refunding all the money though.


----------



## Banworld (May 14, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> Party's over fags. Apollo turned out to be an exceptional individual. He's refunding all the money though.



Wait, he wanted to sue over the contents of the filing? That's literally a mistake Russell Greer made. 

Of course the contents of litigation can't be used as defamation, that'd mean everyone who brought litigation that was thrown out had 'defamed' the person they brought suit against by accusing them of a crime the court ultimately said never took place.

I swear to god it's literally impossible to be a normal speedrunner, it's an oxymoron.


----------



## Disrespected Pronouns (May 14, 2020)

lol
The whole "My lawyer said he only needed 10,000, which he wants all up front, in order to do this whole lawsuit" sounded suspect, and lo and behold Apollo had no idea how this shit works


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 14, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> Party's over fags. Apollo turned out to be an exceptional individual. He's refunding all the money though.


Not sure what he means when he says that "Mitchell won't be sued (for now)" considering he previously said that Billy's statements will fall under the statute of limitation in about 2 months, which is why he said he had to rush the lawsuit. This guy is completely clueless, so it's a shame he didn't go forward with the lolsuit because it would have been a complete disaster.


----------



## MooseGump (May 14, 2020)

Apollo could have gotten the WR for fastest lolsuit but fucked up his inputs


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 14, 2020)

Dwayne Richard (the documentary guy) gave his thoughts in the comments.




That bit about breaking gofundme's TOS by offering an incentive seems pretty important. Might be the actual reason why he cancelled the whole thing.

He also made a video about it, but I'm just gonna assume anything in the video is also in that comment. Seems like a weird guy.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 14, 2020)

Fucking blueballed again. Can I get one lol suit that goes somewhere?


----------



## Jean Lafitte 1812 (May 14, 2020)

Glad they didn't waste everyone's money as funny as the lawsuit would've been. I felt Apollo was getting led on by his lawyer and I'm glad he found better representation before it spiraled out of control.

Also have a feeling that Dwayne is going to need a Skitzo thread eventually. Ranting about the Masons and suggesting that Billy is going to hire someone to kill him or Apollo over Donkey Kong scores is exceptional as fuck. (4:18 if it doesn't link you right)


----------



## Mikoyan (May 14, 2020)

Jean Lafitte 1812 said:


> Glad they didn't waste everyone's money as funny as the lawsuit would've been. I felt Apollo was getting led on by his lawyer and I'm glad he found better representation before it spiraled out of control.
> 
> Also have a feeling that Dwayne is going to need a Skitzo thread eventually. Ranting about the Masons and suggesting that Billy is going to hire someone to kill him or Apollo over Donkey Kong scores is exceptional as fuck. (4:18 if it doesn't link you right)



Yeah, this guy's Terry Davisesque stream on the road stylings are a whole new vein to mine.


----------



## D.Va (May 17, 2020)

Trouble in paradise as GDQ ban LiveSplit developer with no reason given after inviting him to event:











						woofer on Twitter
					

“i would love to know what controversial thing i could've possibly posted that lead to this”




					twitter.com
				



http://archive.md/btMnz
They did respond to him later with an email linking to 3 incriminating tweets, but he won't post what they are publicly.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 17, 2020)

Another victim of wrong think? Or did he actually say some gamer words?


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 18, 2020)

man i just went back and watched this old run






this was just 6 years ago, and it's fucking insane how much things have changed since then. then it was just a bunch of autistic nerds playing with their childrens toys for fun, now it's a bunch of grotesque dilating trannies larping as uwu anime girls on cam


----------



## 0 2 (May 18, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> man i just went back and watched this old run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how that contrasts even more to just a year earlier to that video.


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2020)

_01 said:


> Funny how that contrasts even more to just a year earlier to that video.


I wouldn't be surprised if he has an account on here, TBH.


----------



## Mesosalpinx (May 18, 2020)

Bender said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he has an account on here, TBH.


He hasn't been the same since his mom helped his brother cuck him.


----------



## Davys Grey (May 19, 2020)

I feel bad for Wersters mom. He just keeps fucking yelling at her over his own cuck ass. Shit would have obviously happened eventually.

The least he could have done was mute his mic.


----------



## FrozenFlame (Jun 1, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> man i just went back and watched this old run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Originally, most of the GDQ happenings were on Mike Uyama who pretty much didn't care what happened on camera as long as he could collect the money. Then in 2015 he decided to step down behind the scenes a bit for whatever reason [the public excuse was that he got sick and had mono?] and main control over GDQ went to the crazies AKA Muffins [girl who cried about her dead grandma during a live Zelda run], Coolmatty, and the like. And then everything shifted to political correctness and became transitions done quick.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Jun 8, 2020)

So why exactly does speedrunning attract so many troons and or they/thems? I get that speedrunning is inherently autistic and that there's probably a link between autism and gender dysphoria, but why do the LGBTs significantly outweigh the straights?


----------



## Jean Lafitte 1812 (Jun 8, 2020)

Massively Strong Greed said:


> So why exactly does speedrunning attract so many troons and or they/thems? I get that speedrunning is inherently autistic and that there's probably a link between autism and gender dysphoria, but why do the LGBTs significantly outweigh the straights?



Essentially you already have it. Being willing to present as strongly LGBT requires a level of not meshing with social norms and speedrunning also requires this abrasion with social norms. You have two things that are outside societal norms, so someone who is already willing to do one will be open to the other by default. The same goes for furries and most other weird subcultures.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jun 8, 2020)

Massively Strong Greed said:


> So why exactly does speedrunning attract so many troons and or they/thems? I get that speedrunning is inherently autistic and that there's probably a link between autism and gender dysphoria, but why do the LGBTs significantly outweigh the straights?



I think, just like with other troon related statistics, they really don't make up a large percentage. They're generally just the biggest drama magnets, so it seems like there's a disproportionate amount of them. They're also especially prominent at the GDQ events, which typically get the most coverage. ESA has been fairly active with online stuff during the virus and I don't recall there being a single troon at any of the events.

Slightly related, but the non GDQ events also tend to have more legit female speedrunners participating. I've heard through the grapevine it's because they're more comfortable/feel safer at those events compared to GDQ, but it's also just entirely possible only one or two people said that and it's just easier to get accepted at the other events due to there being less submissions/travel logistics etc. It just always struck me as funny that GDQ likes to present itself as this beacon of diversity, but outside of a few troons and a small handful of female runners, it really is just a bunch of white dudes. Granted, I'm sure there's more in the audience, but still.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 8, 2020)

Cyber Bowling said:


> I think, just like with other troon related statistics, they really don't make up a large percentage. They're generally just the biggest drama magnets, so it seems like there's a disproportionate amount of them. They're also especially prominent at the GDQ events, which typically get the most coverage. ESA has been fairly active with online stuff during the virus and I don't recall there being a single troon at any of the events.
> 
> Slightly related, but the non GDQ events also tend to have more legit female speedrunners participating. I've heard through the grapevine it's because they're more comfortable/feel safer at those events compared to GDQ, but it's also just entirely possible only one or two people said that and it's just easier to get accepted at the other events due to there being less submissions/travel logistics etc. It just always struck me as funny that GDQ likes to present itself as this beacon of diversity, but outside of a few troons and a small handful of female runners, it really is just a bunch of white dudes. Granted, I'm sure there's more in the audience, but still.


It really is the autism though.



			https://www.forbes.com/sites/zhanavrangalova/2017/11/15/growing-evidence-for-a-link-between-gender-dysphoria-and-autism-spectrum-disorders/#5ef4493a153e
		


https://archive.md/KUXiF


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jun 9, 2020)

Massively Strong Greed said:


> So why exactly does speedrunning attract so many troons and or they/thems? I get that speedrunning is inherently autistic and that there's probably a link between autism and gender dysphoria, but why do the LGBTs significantly outweigh the straights?



They don't.

What you're seeing is Ts and They/Thems being thrust into the spotlight at the "main" speedrunning events (of which there is really 2 - both done by the same company). That company (GDQ) has been shifting towards "progressive" programming for a while now.

When you're talking about a lot of LGBT+ issues and speedrunning - you're talking about autism. For GDQ - it's very easy to find LGBT (specifically T) runners as long as you're willing to go down the leaderboards a bit. For example - there was a bit of drama in years past about Breath of the Wild going to GDQ centered around a tranny trying to stealth submit a run. At the time, they were the ~15th best runner but still got to (poorly) run it at GDQ - currently they're 30th; struggling to try and beat times that people posted months and years ago.

Basically, for every speedrun game, if you go to the top50 runners - one of them will be a tranny. They will basically never be in the top 10 though.


----------



## Dread First (Jun 13, 2020)

I was actually rewatching an old SMW run from SGDQ 2013 and I'm legitimately taken aback by how different GDQ was back then. Seriously, this run's in a well-lit room instead of the large, dim auditorium GDQs tend to be hosted in nowadays, a _much_ smaller audience, a runner actually engaging with the audience, and on top of that, the audience actually got hype whenever the runner pulls off a difficult strategy for something completely optional. What the fuck happened between SGDQ 2013 and AGDQ 2014 to cause GDQ as a whole to turn into this cringy event?

Nowadays I don't even bother checking out GDQ unless it's a runner I'm familiar with like Distortion2, Ahady, or CatalystZ... or if there's more terminally exceptional drama going down. RPG Limit Break and ESA seem to be doing marginally better than GDQ these days in that regard.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 14, 2020)

welcometotherock said:


> I was actually rewatching an old SMW run from SGDQ 2013 and I'm legitimately taken aback by how different GDQ was back then. Seriously, this run's in a well-lit room instead of the large, dim auditorium GDQs tend to be hosted in nowadays, a _much_ smaller audience, a runner actually engaging with the audience, and on top of that, the audience actually got hype whenever the runner pulls off a difficult strategy for something completely optional. What the fuck happened between SGDQ 2013 and AGDQ 2014 to cause GDQ as a whole to turn into this cringy event?
> 
> Nowadays I don't even bother checking out GDQ unless it's a runner I'm familiar with like Distortion2, Ahady, or CatalystZ... or if there's more terminally exceptional drama going down. RPG Limit Break and ESA seem to be doing marginally better than GDQ these days in that regard.


It was turned over from its original owner to the PCF and a set of extremely woke, extremely incompetent moderators while the owner cut a sick paycheck.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 3, 2020)

Some more dumb Apollo drama.









"Of course, I'm obscuring their names." *immediately shows guy's real name on the Paypal link*
lol

Basically, Apollo champions mainscript03, some rando editor guy (in a quickly deleted tweet, sorry) who said he got hired by DarkviperAU (GTA Speedrunner) to edit clips for $1 a piece. Showed Apollo alleged proof he didn't get paid fully for his work (Paypal history), DarkviperAU says he didn't pay because the guy did a shit/incomplete job and gets annoyed at Apollo sticking his nose into this.

DarkviperAU also has a history of calling out Apollo, so this might be why Apollo was so eager to jump on this. And of course ad-revenue, since the drama video Apollo totally didn't want to make is monetized and he even censored one of the clips to ensure that. I used to take this guy's side if only because the people he attacked were usually bigger scumbags than him, but this is a pretty poor showing.



Spoiler: Tweets and such







			https://twitter.com/Apollo_Legend_/status/1279115619149864960
		

http://archive.md/vMD2o



			https://twitter.com/Apollo_Legend_/status/1279113424387977218
		

http://archive.md/wip/iA1Js

(this is not what the current drama is about, just something DarkviperAU threw into the pile)


			https://twitter.com/DarkViperAU/status/1279114780809195525?s=20
		

http://archive.md/O0Puf


Spoiler













tl;dr:





Holding out for the next crowdfunded lolsuit attempt!

ETA: Another one!





ETA2: Another one!





ETA3: Apollo cancelled himself



			https://twitter.com/Apollo_Legend_/status/1279165675085238272
		

http://archive.md/YUfec


Spoiler: Bonus


----------



## cockle (Jul 4, 2020)

FFS can't Apollo stick to making speedrunning content like the top tens? Those were pretty good, not this clout/drama chasing horse shit.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 4, 2020)

cockle said:


> FFS can't Apollo stick to making speedrunning content like the top tens? Those were pretty good, not this clout/drama chasing horse shit.


The lure of Internet Bloodsports is like a flame and YouTubers are moths.


----------



## cockle (Jul 4, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> The lure of Internet Bloodsports is like a flame and YouTubers are moths.


Not even speedrunners are immune to the alluring flame.


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone has an old version of this doc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/10QsJRMX2zvq-R-h5v_05BbDy1FiNPJB0DaQKQPynaj4/edit ?
It used to have supposedly "racist" and "homophobic" and with AdamAK and his https://twitter.com/AdamKuczynski/status/1280400006915264513 bright fuckin' idea, I am curious to see how much wildly speedrunning community has managed to already overshoot it and if they already banned people who at any point posted anything edgy. Also curious if it's going to be a typical once sided judgement where if you say "White Lives Matter" you get bullied out and cancelled, but if you say "White Lives Don't Matter" everyone claims you are right and they deny to add you to any list for being racist or so.

Either way, I am seriously considering leaving speedrunning, if it turns out that saying "bleh" to a picture of to gays kissing is enough to get you cancelled.



cockle said:


> FFS can't Apollo stick to making speedrunning content like the top tens? Those were pretty good, not this clout/drama chasing horse shit.


Considering speedrunning community is so autistic they rage about him using short clips from speedruns in those - apparently even if he wanted to, he couldn't.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't know how many spergs and speedcows you guys have talked about, but Summoning Salt is pretty cool.

He is an excellent speedrunning historian with good taste in music. And last I've checked of him, he's not involved in any petty drama. Hopefully, he'll be one of the few to remain passionate and on the money with his content.

Channel:


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtUbO6rBht0daVIOGML3c8w


----------



## ZyklonBen (Jul 7, 2020)

oh boy


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 7, 2020)

ZyklonBen said:


> View attachment 1433996
> View attachment 1433999View attachment 1434001
> oh boy


Wait is she dredging the SamAndTolki drama back up again claiming she was raped and that she didn't fuck around behind his back? Because the story when it happened was waaaay different I thought.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jul 8, 2020)

ZyklonBen said:


> View attachment 1433996
> View attachment 1433999View attachment 1434001
> oh boy


That segue from describing how she understood the gravity of what happened the night before right into the next night where they started mixing drinks for her again is really disturbing.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 8, 2020)

Is it weird that I'm not really buying a lot of these stories lately? Some of these might be true ok, but this obviously coordinated "Oh my, all 12 of us all happened to get "abused" just long enough ago to be hard to prove and we all, completely independent of one another, decided we'd finally say something after metoo got yeeted by blm. That's _totally_ unrelated tho" Just screams homosexual enterprise to me.

It's strange how the last few years of believe wamen has actually made me believe women less. It makes me feel weird that I cant take people at their word about something so serious because of the actions of a bunch of lunatics.


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 8, 2020)

ZyklonBen said:


> View attachment 1433996
> View attachment 1433999View attachment 1434001
> oh boy



Funny, when people brought claims that sexual assaults actually happens at GDQ few years back, they were labelled as liars trying to destroy good name of GDQs... but now we do purges not only because of it, but I heard talks about purging people for their political views as well.



> I had learned any sex outside of marriage was adultery, I had learned it wasn't rape unless you said no or put up a fight.



Sigh... if this is a pattern, maybe we should raise the legal age level to 21 years, then - if people at 18 or 19 years old still can't take responsibility, so that this just doesn't happen.

I'd write more, but I don't want to deny a possible victim of rape their claim. Although that story is at least a bit inconsistent.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 8, 2020)

SidTheInsane said:


> Sigh... if this is a pattern, maybe we should raise the legal age level to 21 years, then - if people at 18 or 19 years old still can't take responsibility, so that this just doesn't happen.



Yeah, I'm not sure what the fuck happened here. I came up during the riot grrl era and as such, I know a lot of badass women who I'd consider extremely strong people. 30 something years later though, I'm supposed to ignore everything I know about women and treat them as if the preceding decades made them all fucking retarded or something? I don't understand how these people grew up, when I was 17-19 years old we were out partying and having premarital sex just fine and oddly enough I don't know a single dude from that era who was even _hinted_ to have gone too far or assaulted anyone. 

Of all the shit that bothers me about the BRAVE NEW WORLD, this infantilization of everyone who's not enthusiastically a part of the narrative is disturbing, and the fact that people are willfully jumping on that train and saying "Yeah, I'm just too stupid for anything really" for perceived power on social media is insidiously twisted.


----------



## I can't imagine (Jul 8, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> Wait is she dredging the SamAndTolki drama back up again claiming she was raped and that she didn't fuck around behind his back? Because the story when it happened was waaaay different I thought.



Nah, the story's still pretty much the same.  She'd never been drunk before, she was under the drinking age, they gave her drinks, Sam left, she drank enough that she started vomiting, she had sex with Stiv.  All that's the same.  As far as the sex itself, we've obviously only heard what Stiv said.  Well, there was Waffle's version, where she got drunk and turned into a sex-crazed whore that banged like 20 dudes, but that was so obviously fan-fiction tier deflection that I don't think anyone ever really believed it.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2020)

I can't imagine said:


> Nah, the story's still pretty much the same.  She'd never been drunk before, she was under the drinking age, they gave her drinks, Sam left, she drank enough that she started vomiting, she had sex with Stiv.  All that's the same.  As far as the sex itself, we've obviously only heard what Stiv said.  Well, there was Waffle's version, where she got drunk and turned into a sex-crazed whore that banged like 20 dudes, but that was so obviously fan-fiction tier deflection that I don't think anyone ever really believed it.


I'm not gonna say she wasn't given booze and then molested when she couldn't consent for those two nights, but she said the sex happened after she went to bed, woke up and went to give him a handjob, when she had sobered up.

Maybe I'm just ignorant, I'm willing to listen to Kiwi Ladies' points of view here.


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 8, 2020)

Nosraef is now apparently cancelled (at least so I've heard - nuked Twitch / Twitter and what not). Obviously attended GDQ multiple times, even got a DLC, because of being good and charity...



			https://twitter.com/FuturLab/status/687644342127865857
		

Didn't age well....


----------



## TheGooGooMuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Everyone is getting in on the action. Now even our boy Chibi has his own allegations.

The reddit folks on /r/speedrun are lighting torches and handing out pitchforks. They've created an easy to use spreadsheet for all accused: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...vesdk&pru=AAABc1Tyjh4*rCpMEcx3dkPBpHyuHBPxnQ#


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jul 8, 2020)

ZyklonBen said:


> View attachment 1433996
> View attachment 1433999View attachment 1434001
> oh boy



Press X to Doubt


----------



## cockle (Jul 8, 2020)

Werster weighed in on the situation


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jul 9, 2020)

That is probably the smallest brain take on how something works I have ever seen.


----------



## Nigger Rick (Jul 9, 2020)

what the hell happened to werster? did his brother's cucking finally break him down? is his mom finally sick of his shit and kicked him out?


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 9, 2020)

cockle said:


> Werster weighed in on the situation
> 
> View attachment 1436835View attachment 1436836


Not saying he's wrong, but I feel like this will be a stepping stone to invalidating people's records for, like, saying "fucking niggers" live on stream or something.


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 9, 2020)

TheGooGooMuck said:


> Everyone is getting in on the action. Now even our boy Chibi has his own allegations.
> 
> The reddit folks on /r/speedrun are lighting torches and handing out pitchforks. They've created an easy to use spreadsheet for all accused: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...vesdk&pru=AAABc1Tyjh4*rCpMEcx3dkPBpHyuHBPxnQ#





> Gyger (aka itsagyger) sexually assaulted me too.






> Whenever he was around....alcohol was there with him. And I’d usually drink quite a bit at GDQ. It was my way to escape from my insecurity at the events. I always knew my limits but I wanted to make sure I didn’t get blackout pukey drunk.



Yeah, I am going to put a serious DOUBT here.



> He was talking me out of my funk and when I hugged him....I felt his hands wandering. I was frozen on the spot. And the next thing I know I was making out with him. I had no context to what was going on, but it was definitely uncomfortable. But he was one of the only people I trusted to take care of me at the event, and I dared not speak a word of this. I told him “please stop touching me” in a trembling voice, but he didn’t hear me. I had to speak up louder for him to finally realize what he was doing and to pull away.



For fuck sake, these are suppose to be adults. What kind of a world, we're creating, if  a case of "I said clearly no and he stopped" is not good enough.



> As of now, 3 people, myself and Profpoli included, have come out with our stories. This is predatory behavior and shouldn’t be allowed to continue



I hope their stories at least hold more water....



> And honestly this hurts to write because he was my ONLY safe haven at GDQs.



I wonder why....



> Now that I realize I’ve been taken advantage of in such vulnerable states, idk who to believe or trust. Or even if people want “Chibi” to keep going to these events at all. But one way or another. Something has to change. Abusers do not deserve a platform or to be continually praised and given spotlight.



Again, I seriously hope there is a better evidence from other people, cause if exploring sexual possibilities and stopping the moment you hear "no" classifies as abuse and is enough to deplatform people, that we are creating a truly dangerous world, where nobody is safe and everyone can be gotten rid of for anything even slightly sexual.



> They do not deserve to be heralded as kings at these events no matter how good at the game they are. We need to do better at curbing this kind of behavior and making safety and well-being of attendees a top priority.



"He who would trade liberty for some temporary security, deserves neither liberty nor security."



> This isn’t the end of the stories. Many people just like me are waiting to be heard, and some are trying to be heard. I understand that Cancel culture is a toxin, but this behavior is worse.



And it's seen as such, because of stories like this.



> All I ask is that we listen to every story. Believe victims.



Wrong assumption for me. "Support victims" - sure. But believe implies that, we should disregard supposed abusers side and that's not something I can support.


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2020)

TheGooGooMuck said:


> Everyone is getting in on the action. Now even our boy Chibi has his own allegations.


How do you get molested by Chibi? All you need to say is "I'd would really prefer it if you stayed away from me" to shut it down instantly.


----------



## vorechicken (Jul 9, 2020)

Nigger Rick said:


> what the hell happened to werster? did his brother's cucking finally break him down? is his mom finally sick of his shit and kicked him out?


he said a few weeks ago that he is saving up to buy his own house at the moment. he makes a modest amount because he barely monetises his videos/stream. why he has become such a little bitch over the years however i do not understand.

he's next on the chopping block. his ex is making tweet after tweet against him as we speak. yet to hear any response from him.

they were engaged back in 2017 and dated for about a year. here's what she has to say. dumbass doesnt know how to make a twitlonger, apparently:



Spoiler: lilly's tweets



https://archive.md/qjTX4




			https://archive.vn/oFMOF
		




https://archive.md/D0YUI


https://archive.md/A1tGg





https://archive.md/h5kc3


https://archive.md/50AWI





https://archive.md/RxOAD - the "subreddit" is r/samandtolki









https://archive.md/pdH1b





https://archive.md/GWXcY "jumping and stomping on the coffee table" - lol






sounds to me like an autistic man with anger issues finding himself in a shitty relationship with a grifter is not a good mix


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 9, 2020)

vorechicken said:


> he said a few weeks ago that he is saving up to buy his own house at the moment. he makes a modest amount because he barely monetises his videos/stream. why he has become such a little bitch over the years however i do not understand.
> 
> he's next on the chopping block. his ex is making tweet after tweet against him as we speak. yet to hear any response from him.
> 
> ...



LMAO... so in his own words, why is he not removed from leaderboards?


----------



## vorechicken (Jul 9, 2020)

SidTheInsane said:


> LMAO... so in his own words, why is he not removed from leaderboards?


the five people he (and the rest of the pokemon speedrunning community admins) removed from the leaderboards, are due to sexual abuse (rape, pedophilia, etc). while him shouting at his ex and breaking shit (we already knew he had anger problems) is retarded, he's not a pedo, he's just a cunt. waiting for his side of the story, really.

anyway, since my last post she's posted a few more tweets about going to the police:


Spoiler: more tweets by lilly, mostly boring



https://archive.md/BmG3f


https://archive.md/BmG3f





I also found someone else talking about whether or not lilly is entirely trustworthy:


Spoiler: some other speedrunner on lilly



https://archive.md/8q8k5


https://archive.md/c2ZfQ





i'm archivin' since i'm interested in this drama, don't know if many others are. werster is one of the oldest runners still regularly playing, is regarded very highly in the communities he is a part of. he currently holds *93* official world records on speedrun.com - if he were to be removed from the leaderboards for this, it would be a big deal. if he were to be purged from the site, i would begin to question the point in having leaderboards in the first place.

Edit:
ruh-roh


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 9, 2020)

vorechicken said:


> i'm archivin' since i'm interested in this drama, don't know if many others are. werster is one of the oldest runners still regularly playing, is regarded very highly in the communities he is a part of. he currently holds *93* official world records on speedrun.com - if he were to be removed from the leaderboards for this, it would be a big deal. if he were to be purged from the site, i would begin to question the point in having leaderboards in the first place.
> 
> Edit:
> ruh-roh
> View attachment 1438209



Not a surprised. Original doc of accused had a section about accusation of bigotry and homophobia (before they moved it to spreadsheet)... and I wish I had backed it up. The cancelling of people will be far wider than it should be...


----------



## cockle (Jul 10, 2020)

Holy shit. God I hope Werster survives this, autistic and angry as he is, he's one of the best runners we got in general (not just in pokemon and sonic), and honestly I can't see him abusing anyone that isn't a 2d sprite. (Correct me if I'm wrong)

I'm surprised people believe her, since she's a known cheater and now we know she's the roomate Valk was talking about.


----------



## Nigger Rick (Jul 10, 2020)

how long until someone makes a speedrun.com that includes everyone's submissions even those we politically disagree with or alleged rapists?


----------



## legtard respecter (Jul 11, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Not saying he's wrong, but I feel like this will be a stepping stone to invalidating people's records for, like, saying "fucking niggers" live on stream or something.


wasnt werster a regular on /v/ or /vg/ back in the day too? why do they always cuck out.


----------



## Tiki Bar Man (Jul 11, 2020)

cahan said:


> wasnt werster a regular on /v/ or /vg/ back in the day too? why do they always cuck out.


yes he was. I use to frequent it back when /srg/ was mainly duke bilgewater and white goose, slayer of babbies, etc. Werster was deffinelty a part of it. I do miss that era of speedrunning, and werster was always my fave streamer. What strikes me as odd to the aalogations as well is no mentioning of her son, you would think she would bring him up or claim abuse on him as well.


----------



## vorechicken (Jul 11, 2020)

Tiki Bar Man said:


> What strikes me as odd to the aalogations as well is no mentioning of her son, you would think she would bring him up or claim abuse on him as well.



He would always talk on stream after the break-up about how after this experience he is 'never interested in having kids', lol. 

You'd think that if he did anything to the kid that it would be the first and primary thing that she would bring up, as it's a pretty compelling argument if you want to bury someone. In that case, then, it would be reasonable to believe that when it comes to the kid, werster didn't lay a finger on him.


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 13, 2020)

https://twitter.com/esamarathon/status/1282762479806877697 (archive: http://archive.vn/pVCxT)

Which apparently is done because KZ_FREW (also heard about Punchy doing it as well) made noise about Cheese supporting a friend, who got found guilty of well - I guess it would be enforcing e-sex on minor, so pedo stuff.

https://twitter.com/KZ_Frew/status/1281693342338887682 (archive: http://archive.md/jB7xx)
https://twitter.com/Succinct_Punchy/status/1282556167487660032 (archive: http://archive.md/4LjHO)

It's scary how quickly this stops being about just pursuing the perpetrators of abuse.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's cheese's backstory if you wanna feel extra good about him becoming a persona non grata.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jul 14, 2020)

SidTheInsane said:


> https://twitter.com/esamarathon/status/1282762479806877697 (archive: http://archive.vn/pVCxT)
> 
> Which apparently is done because KZ_FREW (also heard about Punchy doing it as well) made noise about Cheese supporting a friend, who got found guilty of well - I guess it would be enforcing e-sex on minor, so pedo stuff.
> 
> ...


Frew just got banned from ESA: https://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srasu4 (http://archive.md/0iuji )


----------



## TheGooGooMuck (Jul 14, 2020)

They are beginning to cannibalize themselves now. Fucking hilarious.

This is the problem when an organization begins to indulge in censorship based on ethic and moral views. At first, it's easy and a great PR move. "Look we banned this hateful biggot". The community throws up their hands in cheer. Then the hateful spergs in the corner start to weaponize it.


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 14, 2020)

dunbrine47 said:


> Frew just got banned from ESA: https://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srasu4 (http://archive.md/0iuji )





			https://twitter.com/Call_me_Zeroo/status/1283030867380703233
		

 (archive just in case http://archive.md/fmKxU)

Punchy certainly is a nice guy....


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 15, 2020)

Punchy also got banned. He's tweeting up a storm so I'm not gonna archive all the white noise, feel free to check it out for yourself though.

http://archive.md/K7Wvt (confirming the ban)
http://archive.md/WsJPt (whining that people don't care about his feelings, very MovieBob-esque of him)
http://archive.md/hSgxx (someone recounting an experience with Punchy)
https://pastebin.com/DsNY8iC0 / http://archive.md/FMStU (pastebin where he gives his side of the story)

Can't really judge how valid their reasons for banning him are (though I don't think cheese's ban was valid either, for what it's worth), but it definitely couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Apparently he created a hostile atmosphere wherever he went, which doesn't surprise me at all and the fact that he currently tries to turn his toxicity into a joke in an attempt to deflect criticism makes him seem all the douchier. He's definitely the kind of leftist who thinks he can do whatever he wants to people who have been labeled as "bad" and not have any of his behaviour reflect negatively on himself.

But man this is an absolute shitshow, it feels like there are two groups within ESA currently struggling for power, in a "you ban my guy, I ban your guy" kind of way.

ETA: Punchy also deleted the tweet he was banned for (harassing ESA staff), but thankfully SidTheInsane archived it.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Jul 15, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Punchy also got banned. He's tweeting up a storm so I'm not gonna archive all the white noise, feel free to check it out for yourself though.
> 
> http://archive.md/K7Wvt (confirming the ban)
> http://archive.md/WsJPt (whining that people don't care about his feelings, very MovieBob-esque of him)
> ...



Nuggetboy being banned is the most hilarious thing to happen all year in my opinion. Especially after how hard he's been smugging at everyone else getting shitcanned. I don't really know if there's a valid reason for his ban either (Cheese's certainly wasn't), but I'm definitely going to enjoy his sperging.


----------



## SidTheInsane (Jul 15, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Punchy also got banned. He's tweeting up a storm so I'm not gonna archive all the white noise, feel free to check it out for yourself though.
> 
> http://archive.md/K7Wvt (confirming the ban)
> http://archive.md/WsJPt (whining that people don't care about his feelings, very MovieBob-esque of him)
> ...



I'll leave the post to which punchy responds to here as well, since Punchy's quotes of it are out of order:
https://pastebin.com/Uwb5khLb (http://archive.md/dm6du) - also source: https://twitter.com/TextorisMelodia/status/1283193473781374976

I guess "entire speedrunning community is autistic" joke, from the outside actually seems real.


----------



## Fetal Alcohol Syndrome (Jul 15, 2020)

For the record Alfy (succintandpunchy) is by his own admission literally autistic, a stunning revelation given his behaviour I know. Perhaps that was why the first thing he did upon learning a member of a community he was a moderator of died was remove them from the list of mods.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jul 16, 2020)

Everyone told me ESA was the good one but it was all a lie! Now I don't know which clusterfuck of autism to turn to for yearly events...


----------



## cockle (Jul 16, 2020)

What the hell? I just finished watching one of Punchy's silent hill speedruns and find out he's been banned for being a tard.

Speedrunning community moves too fast for me


----------



## JP's_Canadian_Cider (Jul 16, 2020)

cockle said:


> Speedrunning community moves too fast for me


Ba-dum-tshc.

But yeah, it is such a lolcow community, but it doesn't seem like any kiwis are interested enough to keep track of it.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2020)

JP's_Canadian_Cider said:


> Ba-dum-tshc.
> 
> But yeah, it is such a lolcow community, but it doesn't seem like any kiwis are interested enough to keep track of it.


I think the problem with the speedrun community is it stays quiet most of the year until a GDQ/ESA happens when there's a spike of drama and then it goes quiet again. Most news involving speedrunners is new world records/personal bests or new strats being being found, not really a lot of incentive to follow everything that closely, really.


----------



## Fetal Alcohol Syndrome (Jul 16, 2020)

JP's_Canadian_Cider said:


> Ba-dum-tshc.
> 
> But yeah, it is such a lolcow community, but it doesn't seem like any kiwis are interested enough to keep track of it.





Bender said:


> I think the problem with the speedrun community is it stays quiet most of the year until a GDQ/ESA happens when there's a spike of drama and then it goes quiet again. Most news involving speedrunners is new world records/personal bests or new strats being being found, not really a lot of incentive to follow everything that closely, really.



It''s more that there isn't really a single speedrunning community. But rather every game series sometimes even every game in a series has its own community & these communities don't really interact that much. Also, a lot of the interactions aren't "public" but in discord channels specific to a game/series. And even then cliques inside those channels will have there own channels and drama honeslty is pretty juvenile. 
Nowadays streamers try to make their own communities for efame & twitchbux so are only interested in a speedrunning community if they can use it to get more money. That is one of the 2 reasons people attend GDQs and other large events to network and get exposure to grow their "brand". The second reason is for lonely nerds to meet their online friends though I don't know why someone would pay to attend a corporate fundraiser to do that but they do.
Most of the drama you'll see in speedrunning is related to cheating or people in a community just not getting along the latter of which isn't interesting  and the former is only interesting to most people if it involves high profile individuals.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jul 16, 2020)

https://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srb00b  (https://archive.md/fqgN7)
Not sure if Frew has WR in Unbanned% but that was quick.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2020)

dunbrine47 said:


> https://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srb00b  (https://archive.md/fqgN7)
> Not sure if Frew has WR in Unbanned% but that was quick.


Well, so far he's the only one on the leaderboard, so yeah, he's got WR.

RIP Bonesaw.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 1, 2020)

Remember Alex? He was responsible for doing the overlays on GDQ. It appears he has quit and has spent the last month or so declining into insanity.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z30Oxg3fr9w

He just @ed various companies he used to work for, including Valve, Blizzard, Twitch and VICE, claiming he is starting a union within each company:

http://archive.md/gWmsD

Alex has quite a reputable online history. Besides his contributions to a steadily deteriorating speedrun event, he is notable as a former TF2 pro and a coordinator for a charity stream. At some point this year he kinda just switched gears and now makes hundreds of tweets a day on whatever Portland is doing. The volume of tweets is just too much, on top of his vlogs, but maybe someone knows what happened here.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 2, 2020)

Some more digging today. Alex was fired from GDQ a couple weeks ago, citing "resistance and education" which is probably referring to the protests.

http://archive.md/a8MA8

"I literally need to dismantle capitalism to save GDQ lmao."


Alex is a regular protest goer. Here's him at a march in 2018:

http://archive.md/wip/Jd7qz

Alex has a habit of using "fascist" in his daily vernacular. The guy who took that photograph? Fascist. Everyone looking at it? Fascist.



Alex constantly complains about getting pepper sprayed at peaceful protests.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Alex really fucking hates Amazon which ties into that desire to bring down Twitch. He thinks his little peaceful protest is going to bring down a trillion-dollar international conglomerate. He lives in Chicago, which I hear has some protest action but not as much as Portland has had.

(if he posts more funny and less tl;dr, or troons out or something I might start a new thread, because he's clearly tumbling down and produces a lot of content.)


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 2, 2020)

The ultimate example of the larping protester.

"If you like video games, you are fundamentally opposed to capitalism?"

I present our glorious future of post-capitalism gaming. Glory to Dear Leader.


----------



## PLB (Aug 2, 2020)

I kinda hate when people just throw the term around, but he does legit come off as a paranoid schizophrenic. He's obviously got delusions of grandure(thinking he can take down all those companies) and is paranoid about people he meets being fascist. Is there time he just posts word salad on twitter that seems like something he would do and would be a pretty clear sign of at least psychosis.


----------



## SidTheInsane (Aug 12, 2020)

We've got a new drama with Vysuals (aka Vys)... whoever that is getting banned from GDQ as reported by Call_me_Zeroo of all people. Although from content of his "proof" wouldn't call it justified, but then a - it's GDQ, b - don't know much about the guy and there might be more to it.
https://twitter.com/Call_me_Zeroo/status/1293396042239684609 / Tweet archive: http://archive.md/4ez69
Video archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for using the word cunt? GDQ gonna block all of fucking Australia next? Fucking cunts.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh yeah, for those who ceased paying attention SGDQ is next week. Its going to be online-only, aka no different from the countless marathons that get run every month.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 12, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> Oh yeah, for those who ceased paying attention SGDQ is next week. Its going to be online-only, aka no different from the countless marathons that get run every month.


Online only? How are they gonna virtue-signal ban someone for not actually wearing a maga hat?


----------



## cockle (Aug 12, 2020)

Werster has come out with a public statement and is streaming again.



Werster has handled this 99% better than most people would have.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm kind of stunned with how level headed his response was, considering what he's known for.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 13, 2020)

Alex, who is unemployed post-GDQ firing and is spending all day on Twitter replying to himself with music videos and all night at BLM marches, is smugly burning bridges with potential employers during a period of mass unemployment:

http://archive.md/jYIG8

Still under the impression he can single-handedly take down the trillion-dollar business he uses to ship his Soylent, Alex continues to harass the poor people running the social media accounts of various companies, this time adding Games Done Quick, the mayor of Chicago and Elon Musk into the fray:


Bonus: Alex is still on a really high horse about his invention, which really just boils down to overlaying a web page on OBS, and he'll forever be smug about it, even though he gets no more than one Twitter like on his incoherent ramblings and is haemorrhaging more and more followers every day.

http://archive.md/wip/oZ00M


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 13, 2020)

Is that the prize goblin?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 13, 2020)

Jesus christ, the screaming into the void is fucking depressing me. Just do something else with your life. This is clearly doing fuck all to help anybody and is hurting hurting future chances at employment. I've got to say, if his CV came across my desk and I searched his social media accounts, I'd trash the CV instantly. Nobody wants to hire a walking pr nightmare.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 13, 2020)

D.Va said:


> Still under the impression he can single-handedly take down the trillion-dollar business he uses to ship his Soylent, Alex continues to harass the poor people running the social media accounts of various companies, this time adding Games Done Quick, the mayor of Chicago and Elon Musk into the fray:


I like that he admits that he was fired for not doing his job.


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 13, 2020)

D.Va said:


>


I'm imagining that behind that mask is a tube coming out of his nostrils, around the side of his face, down the back of his shirt, and straight into his own anus.

I wouldn't mind working for a company like Yum. It maybe wouldn't be bleeding-edge work but it'd be stable as hell. KFC ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 13, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> I'm imagining that behind that mask is a tube coming out of his nostrils, around the side of his face, down the back of his shirt, and straight into his own anus.
> 
> I wouldn't mind working for a company like Yum. It maybe wouldn't be bleeding-edge work but it'd be stable as hell. KFC ain't going anywhere.


The ad seems to be for a pretty awful grunt programming job. But it's better than living in a flophouse sucking black dick for free.


----------



## Davys Grey (Aug 14, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> The ad seems to be for a pretty awful grunt programming job. But it's better than living in a flophouse sucking black dick for free.


130k to do grunt work sounds pretty decent to me.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 14, 2020)

Davys Grey said:


> 130k to do grunt work sounds pretty decent to me.


He has to move to downtown Chicago though. It's a good paycheck, but if he was reasonable in declining it and had any career prospects at all it might make sense.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 14, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> He has to move to downtown Chicago though. It's a good paycheck, but if he was reasonable in declining it and had any career prospects at all it might make sense.


he already does (nb: "Lange" is his old username from his TF2 days)


----------



## Peep Plops (Aug 15, 2020)

Y'all y'all y'allety y'all. Fucking stop with this shit you lily-white pansy faggots, stop larping as good ol' boys from the deep south you costal commie cocksuckers. I'll take my mati's now, thanks.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 15, 2020)

Continuing Alex discussion in a prospering grounds thread because I think he's worth documenting and I didn't want to spam up this thread because he doesn't really have anything to do with GDQ or speedrunning anymore aside from harassing the organisers.


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 17, 2020)

Went to Twitch and found this on the front page carousel.





I came.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Aug 17, 2020)

D.Va said:


> he already does (nb: "Lange" is his old username from his TF2 days)
> 
> View attachment 1519325
> 
> View attachment 1519329


Waaaait this fag is the Tip of the Hats Lange? That's depressing.


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Aug 17, 2020)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 1488626
> 
> Remember Alex? He was responsible for doing the overlays on GDQ. It appears he has quit and has spent the last month or so declining into insanity.
> 
> ...


>freedom fighter, abolitionist, anti-racist, anti-capitalist, anti-fascist
lol you play competitive tf2


----------



## 0 2 (Aug 20, 2020)

I tried watching AGDQ/SGDQ again recently, namely just a few games I thought would be interesting to see.

The thing is, as time went on, the events became more and more sterile, as we all know. You obviously don't see any off-color jokes, but people seem to avoid trying to make any attempts at humor that isn't squeaky clean, assuming they aren't just bland and flat to begin with. On top of this, there's no stupid drama or (amusingly) bad runners, either. Yeah, you occasionally get some funny looking guy who resembles a cross between a clown and a gorilla, or you get a person who sounds like they snort helium daily, but there's nothing on par with interrupting a run to cry about knitting. In that regard, the dumbest yet amusing thing about these last few events is just the pronoun subtitles each runner has, and even that isn't very funny since nobody goes all in on a goofy or ridiculous pronoun.

Now, the thing is, that's still watchable as background noise. Or it _would be_, but it goes below just bland. For multiple years in a row now, it's gotten annoying. The donation messages have always been somewhat obnoxious when they aren't tedious, but every event now has to have a funny word that the audience and donation messages have to say, because humor means something only gets funnier the more you repeat it to them. I'm aware I shouldn't expect anything better, since what else would a horde of nerds in a giant auditorium do, but they only started doing this recently.

I try watching speedruns from about three years ago, and everyone decides to yell "wahhh" in the audience to the point that a commentator told them to shut up (which was genuinely the highlight of the whole event). I try watching speedruns from about _two_ years ago, and everyone decided the funny word that year was "orb," and so they'd yell it whenever anything spherical was on screen. If there wasn't anything like that, they'd just latch on to the closest thing and call it an "orb," like the crescent-shaped collectables in Mario. I try watching speedruns from just _one_ year ago, and because that goose game was coming out, everyone started screaming "honk," which was infinitely worse since now they didn't even need an object on-screen to prompt them to yell it.

And so, instead of being just dull, it's irritating. I can stomach the flavorless gray paste of a bland commentary, but not when the stray hairs and lost bandages of obnoxious audience participation and annoying donation messages are mixed in. It's just unwatchable, and I'm noticing more people are starting to share that sentiment with me. In that regard, I may check out the most recent event where it's just the runners sitting at home streaming, because I can at least ignore when the text chat decides to be annoying. And, as a bonus, the silent atmosphere really adds to the wonderful awkwardness of a bad commentator trying to pander to a completely silent audience.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Aug 20, 2020)

It's worse when, as I think was previously stated in the thread, "orb" was hijacked from a Super Mario World tradition, for something that typically only happens once outside of romhacks. It lost all meaning.


----------



## Agent Wet (Oct 7, 2020)

So EZscape has made a video on his second  channel about what has  been going on with Apollo legend
He also made a tweet longer for a more personal take
Twitlonger 
Twitlonger Archive 
I will properly archive these later just in case


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Dec 27, 2020)

Any of you saw/heard about this tard? He faked a blindfolded SM64 run but the nigger didn't even try to make it look legit. His last stream on Twitch was 3 weeks ago but he seems to stream on Facebook now (?). 


			https://youtu.be/Hdzo0IXtrtI
		


His Speedrun.com profile.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 27, 2020)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> Any of you saw/heard about this tard? He faked a blindfolded SM64 run but the nigger didn't even try to make it look legit. His last stream on Twitch was 3 weeks ago but he seems to stream on Facebook now (?).
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Hdzo0IXtrtI
> ...


Why would you cheat at a speedrun of a 25-year-old game? It's not money since almost nobody gets paid for speedrunning. If it's fame, perhaps he should consider that almost nobody cares about your video game achievements. What's the point? I legitimately want to pick this guy's brain and ask what he thought he had to gain by this.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 27, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Why would you cheat at a speedrun of a 25-year-old game? It's not money since almost nobody gets paid for speedrunning. If it's fame, perhaps he should consider that almost nobody cares about your video game achievements. What's the point? I legitimately want to pick this guy's brain and ask what he thought he had to gain by this.


The popular ones do it for a living, making money off merch, twitch bits, and subscriptions. Not sure how good the pay is, but it's definitely enough to sustain a living if they've been doing it for this long. 

Also, a game that old is more challenging but also more optimised. Appeals to these autists. I personally prefer Breath of the Wild speedruns because it's genuinely fun to watch and optimised enough.

There's also this recent shit surrounding Dream cheating in 1.16 Meinkrampft speedruns. He modified drops to get better RNG and got busted. Interests me because statistics are involved and there's potential, very autistic drama coming out. Appeals to the mathfag and internet autism in me, rare sight. This faggot cheater has over 10 million subscribers. 

Mod team video:




Not a lot of issues aside from the use of a binomial distribution on something that's clearly not random, but close enough.

His response:




Many problems and dimwitted fallacies. Wonder who this astrostatistician Harvard PhD is. 

The website he hired that assstatistician from is weird.





The Harvard PhD astroturfstatistician made some python mistake.





Apparently some verified rocket scientist with 1 million karma from Reddit responded. He got shut down, lol. Now they made an r/dreamwastaken2.





My verdict is simple, he cheated. 
The mod team's response wasn't perfect, but better than his. Now I'll go read those reports just to waste more time.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Dec 27, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Why would you cheat at a speedrun of a 25-year-old game? It's not money since almost nobody gets paid for speedrunning. If it's fame, perhaps he should consider that almost nobody cares about your video game achievements. What's the point? I legitimately want to pick this guy's brain and ask what he thought he had to gain by this.


He was probably trying to cash in on the exposure such a run would give him, needless to say it backfired badly. It reminds me of Chibi's _I LIKE THAT JUMP_ episode.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 27, 2020)

I'll always feel like cheating at speed running is akin to entering the special Olympics with a speech impediment. Its obvious you're cheating and you look like a gigantic retard.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Dec 27, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> My verdict is simple, he cheated.
> The mod team's response wasn't perfect, but better than his. Now I'll go read those reports just to waste more time.


Yeah from what I gathered it seems like his tactic was to cast just enough doubt on the initial analysis to give his fans an excuse to disregard the whole thing. Sure, none of it holds up to scrutiny (or so it seems to me, a brainlet), but if there is a version of the story that goes "he got a professor to redo the analysis and he said the mods were wrong in some parts", his supporters will hold on to that and mostly ignore what comes after (hence the bans in his subreddit) and that's enough for him to save face. 

I don't know what types of content he makes normally, but he put some emphasis on how he doesn't really do speedruns a lot anyway since they don't do well, so he probably will use that as an excuse to phase out that type of content. A few months down the line speedrunners will have no reason to call him out anymore and he can just sweep it under the rug.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 27, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Yeah from what I gathered it seems like his tactic was to cast just enough doubt on the initial analysis to give his fans an excuse to disregard the whole thing. Sure, none of it holds up to scrutiny (or so it seems to me, a brainlet), but if there is a version of the story that goes "he got a professor to redo the analysis and he said the mods were wrong in some parts", his supporters will hold on to that and mostly ignore what comes after (hence the bans in his subreddit) and that's enough for him to save face.
> 
> I don't know what types of content he makes normally, but he put some emphasis on how he doesn't really do speedruns a lot anyway since they don't do well, so he probably will use that as an excuse to phase out that type of content. A few months down the line speedrunners will have no reason to call him out anymore and he can just sweep it under the rug.


I did a little more digging. The so called PhD he hired is likely educated but probably not qualified, and that website is very very questionable. The PhD got some very basic shit wrong, such as bartering events being mutually exclusive. It doesn't matter if he stopped after getting the desired amount of pearl drops as it's a "grab a ball from a bag and put it back" sort of thing. One trade doesn't have any impact on the next. There are plenty games however that does use a system like this. Such as after 9 shitty drops, the 10th will be something good. 

Dream also raised countless dumb and fallacious points that would only convince normies. The two seeds thing is stupid, the thing about low lottery chances but it happens is also retarded. 

His content is actually extremely entertaining. While I won't call myself a massive fan, it does appeal to me. The manhunt shit is fun to watch and the creative ways they mod the game and try to play it is interesting. I've had some of them playing while I work multiple times, so I suppose I can be considered a fan, or at least a big fan of a particular series or concept. That response he made was just a giant PR stunt.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Dec 27, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> That response he made was just a giant PR stunt.


I also wonder if he's setting up the mods with the whole monetization thing. If they weren't already planning on implementing the anti-cheat methods he talked about, he basically puts the burden of either accepting the money and committing to a large project they didn't feel they could do before (you can't compensate for everything with money, plus he said himself they're a team of young, inexperienced volunteers) or refusing his money and giving the whole bias angle more play. And if they accept and fuck up along the way (seems very likely, either by honest failure or from people fucking around with the money), they look even less trustworthy in hindsight which helps his story.

ETA:
He made a response on his twitter a few days back.




			https://archive.md/k14yh
		


EZScape also interviewed one of the mods when this all started for additional context.




Starts around 11 minutes in. Notably, the mod claims Dream didn't want this submitted to a third party for analysis because he thinks third parties are always biased towards their employer (so on top of all the weird website stuff, the guy he hired isn't even trustworthy by his own standards), but that's just on the mod's word.


----------



## Tiki Bar Man (Dec 27, 2020)

Dream cheated without a single doubt. just another situation of someone having a fan base with blind devoted kids and normies makes it so he can literally do anything and he will be defended. People just can't open their eyes and always have to do some weird pragmatic " hey both sides could be wrong" take with everything. I don't get it. Even something like this cheater in this video who should be immediately thrown out of the community and disregarded completely,  still has defenders and even people in the comments saying " duhh well IT COULD be real, maybe he been practicing hurrd"


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 27, 2020)

Tiki Bar Man said:


> Dream cheated without a single doubt. just another situation of someone having a fan base with blind devoted kids and normies makes it so he can literally do anything and he will be defended. People just can't open their eyes and always have to do some weird pragmatic " hey both sides could be wrong" take with everything. I don't get it. Even something like this cheater in this video who should be immediately thrown out of the community and disregarded completely,  still has defenders and even people in the comments saying " duhh well IT COULD be real, maybe he been practicing hurrd"


This case really baffles me. The admin made a simple request, it would have taken maybe 5 seconds to clear himself. If I was about to be given a gold medal and huge recognition for something, but the judges wanted me to tie my shoes, I'd fucking tie my goddamn shoes at the speed of light. Anyone that defends that fucking idiot at all is a braindead simp.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 27, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Why would you cheat at a speedrun of a 25-year-old game? It's not money since almost nobody gets paid for speedrunning. If it's fame, perhaps he should consider that almost nobody cares about your video game achievements. What's the point? I legitimately want to pick this guy's brain and ask what he thought he had to gain by this.


SM64 is perhaps the biggest speed game ever and this feat, if he had somehow actually done it, would probably be enough to get him on news stories if he was at all personable.


----------



## Wild Wild Sonichu (Dec 27, 2020)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> Any of you saw/heard about this tard? He faked a blindfolded SM64 run but the nigger didn't even try to make it look legit. His last stream on Twitch was 3 weeks ago but he seems to stream on Facebook now (?).
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Hdzo0IXtrtI
> ...


I don't know about the rest of you, but I got that video about his cheating recommended from the (((Algorithm))) a couple of days back.



Least Concern said:


> Why would you cheat at a speedrun of a 25-year-old game? It's not money since almost nobody gets paid for speedrunning. If it's fame, perhaps he should consider that almost nobody cares about your video game achievements. What's the point? I legitimately want to pick this guy's brain and ask what he thought he had to gain by this.


Blindfolded speedruns are usually seen as far rarer and far higher skill, to the point that people usually watch them for skill alone, like with that blindfolded Punch Out speedrun in GDQ being one of the most popular videos on their youtube channel.

The problem here is that, as already said, it's obvious as fuck he faked it and clearly isn't good at speedrunning Mario 64, especially when so many people dedicate even more time to it. I'd guess whatever amount of attention he gets from a stream chat (And potential donations) are enough for him, since he apparently didn't upload anything else to Speedrun.com

With regards to the Dream stuff; After the video with Geosquire, EZscape followed up with it on a stream that's unfortunately not been edited down and posted to his youtube channel yet. May be worth holding out for, honestly.


----------



## I can't imagine (Dec 27, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> This case really baffles me. The admin made a simple request, it would have taken maybe 5 seconds to clear himself. If I was about to be given a gold medal and huge recognition for something, but the judges wanted me to tie my shoes, I'd fucking tie my goddamn shoes at the speed of light. Anyone that defends that fucking idiot at all is a braindead simp.



Pretty much.  The run itself is completely reasonable and obviously possible to do, unlikely though it might be given his past PBs.  But if you're already under suspicion for cheating and have been given direct instructions on verification...well, then there's a pretty obvious conclusion to take from it.

I'm interested to see Karl's take on the Dream situation, which apparently will released on New Year's Eve.  I'm pretty sure I can guess his conclusion, but I'm sure his take will be interesting enough on its own to warrant the video.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 28, 2020)

Tiki Bar Man said:


> Dream cheated without a single doubt. just another situation of someone having a fan base with blind devoted kids and normies makes it so he can literally do anything and he will be defended. People just can't open their eyes and always have to do some weird pragmatic " hey both sides could be wrong" take with everything.


The speedrunning scene is filled with dumb soyboys who want to coddle feels. Simple conclusion from the amount of meaningless nu-male buzzwords such as toxic and stans being used in those videos. Also comparing someone to Trump, as if I'm supposed to think being compared to a president of a superpower is somehow not a compliment. 

That long and unnecessary document can be shrunk down to a page or two. Just the calculated numbers and the text "Bartering rewards are mutually exclusive, you cheated you stupid faggot". But no, "we want to be reasonable". 

Insufferable.


----------



## Tiki Bar Man (Dec 28, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> The speedrunning scene is filled with dumb soyboys who want to coddle feels. Simple conclusion from the amount of meaningless nu-male buzzwords such as toxic and stans being used in those videos. Also comparing someone to Trump, as if I'm supposed to think being compared to a president of a superpower is somehow not a compliment.
> 
> That long and unnecessary document can be shrunk down to a page or two. Just the calculated numbers and the text "Bartering rewards are mutually exclusive, you cheated you stupid faggot". But no, "we want to be reasonable".
> 
> Insufferable.


We should just ban Brazilian speedrunners as a whole


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 28, 2020)

Tiki Bar Man said:


> We should just ban Brazilian speedrunners as a whole


Wasn't there this meathead faggot pornstar guy that cheated in some old yugioh game, and got the top runner's channel shoahed? I can almost swear he was Brazilian too. 

That's the proto Amerimutt.


----------



## Boss Bass (Dec 28, 2020)

Dream is another fascinating example of how credulous people can be. He is most famous for these “unscripted” competitions in Minecraft which are clearly scripted between the bad acting and inconsistencies. Then in the comments it is one person after another shouting down the detractors.
This won’t hurt him in the long term.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 28, 2020)

Boss Bass said:


> Dream is another fascinating example of how credulous people can be. He is most famous for these “unscripted” competitions in Minecraft which are clearly scripted between the bad acting and inconsistencies. Then in the comments it is one person after another shouting down the detractors.
> This won’t hurt him in the long term.


It will if he gets banned from the leaderboards, even if his autistic fans screech in his defense. Sure, it wont be a monetary hit, but his reputation will be stained.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 28, 2020)

Tiki Bar Man said:


> We should just ban Brazilian speedrunners as a whole








AltisticRight said:


> The speedrunning scene is filled with dumb soyboys who want to coddle feels.


Seriously nigga, I just want to beat Castlevania games fast. I don't need an audience for it, I don't need asspats, I don't need to cut my dick off. I just want to know how fast I can beat the post SOTN Castlevania games. Like, am I missing a fundamental piece of the autism required to think that people should be clapping that this is how I waste my free time?


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Dec 28, 2020)

I can't stand Minecraft in a speedrun context but I'm curious, are they racing a preset seed?  I think the ultimate autism in the community is people who 'speedrun' roguelikes or randomizers. It can be done entertainingly like the lttp randomizer races but seeing screenshots of streamers running something like binding of Isaac with splits visible just baffles me.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah this guy is Brazilian. 
Huehuehue cheat engine Meteor Negron Dragon those white tranny speedrun mods won't find out.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 28, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Yeah this guy is Brazilian.
> Huehuehue cheat engine Meteor Negron Dragon those white tranny speedrun mods won't find out.


All of this because someone wanted to see if they could teach a gorilla sign language. 

Shameful.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 28, 2020)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> I can't stand Minecraft in a speedrun context but I'm curious, are they racing a preset seed?  I think the ultimate autism in the community is people who 'speedrun' roguelikes or randomizers. It can be done entertainingly like the lttp randomizer races but seeing screenshots of streamers running something like binding of Isaac with splits visible just baffles me.


I don't know to what extent it is "officially" tracked if any, but I have seen videos of MC speedrunners who use random seeds. Of course this means the times they are capable of on any given run are going to vary wildly depending on, for example, what biomes they start in or near. But there's still consistent strategy in terms of what enchantments and tools are worth getting, how to fight the ender dragon, etc.

I think that randomness is a big part of Minecraft, though. If the runners run against a pre-defined seed, then they already know exactly where to go to find the resources they need, so it pretty much just becomes a matter of fighting the dragon.

I'm not sure if this is how they actually do it, but I think the best way to run it in a competitive contest would be to have a random but pre-defined seed that you send to all the competitors at the same time right before they start and then see who finishes first. That'd be a good middle-ground way of determining who has the fundamentals down the best, I think.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah, that's how the aLttP and Soul Blazer randomizer races work. Those are actually fun to watch if they've got good commentators, especially if the randomization throws some super important item way off in the middle of nowhere and you get to see all the runners just suffer for an extra 10 minutes trying to find it.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 28, 2020)

According to wq, who knows his shit, the Lttp randomizer community is rife with cheaters who will do things like look at seeds early or watch others feeds to see who is getting which item where and if those items are worthwhile. That info is like a year plus old though.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Dec 30, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> According to wq, who knows his shit, the Lttp randomizer community is rife with cheaters who will do things like look at seeds early or watch others feeds to see who is getting which item where and if those items are worthwhile. That info is like a year plus old though.


Why do people even bother competing if not for the fun of it? Was it like that before streaming became a career choice?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 30, 2020)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> Why do people even bother competing if not for the fun of it? Was it like that before streaming became a career choice?


Mental illness, no friends. Same as us, really.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Dec 30, 2020)

Haven't seen it mentioned yet, but AGDQ is happening this Sunday. These online only events have been pretty forgettable overall, so I wouldn't get my hopes up over any potential drama. Might get a couple of okay runs or at least some so bad it's good style commentary from a runner or two.


----------



## Beresford's Whip (Dec 30, 2020)

If nothing else at least they won't have to deal with the crowd yelling "Wah" or whatever annoying shit they latch on to every year.


----------



## Tiki Bar Man (Dec 30, 2020)

Beresford's Whip said:


> If nothing else at least they won't have to deal with the crowd yelling "Wah" or whatever annoying shit they latch on to every year.


Are we still going to have to deal with donation being read over the entire run and the commentator getting pissy if they don't let them read them?
God I miss the peak era of speedrunning between 2011 -2014. Then I come back years later to twitch and srl is dead, everyone is a fucking tranny and twitch has an IRL section absolute madness.


----------



## RageSalve (Dec 30, 2020)

Beresford's Whip said:


> If nothing else at least they won't have to deal with the crowd yelling "Wah" or whatever annoying shit they latch on to every year.


Having watched SGDQ, you're correct that the dumb crowd stuff won't be there, we just get the incessant activism instead, BLM/trans rights shit at the end of half of the runs.


----------



## HexFag (Dec 30, 2020)

Beresford's Whip said:


> If nothing else at least they won't have to deal with the crowd yelling "Wah" or whatever annoying shit they latch on to every year.


It still brings me joy and glee that ZFG's run wasn't ruined by the people screaming HONK and that a total of 5 donations were read during his entire 3 hour speedrun. God bless.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 30, 2020)

RageSalve said:


> Having watched SGDQ, you're correct that the dumb crowd stuff won't be there, we just get the incessant activism instead, BLM/trans rights shit at the end of half of the runs.


There has been a lot more activism in the non-A/S GDQ streams this year. Makes me a little curious how they will be handling things. The past two or so years they had actually been clamping down on embarrassing stuff.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://twitter.com/EZScapeYT/status/1344468120455430144


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 30, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> View attachment 1819203
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EZScapeYT/status/1344468120455430144


Call me cynical, but is it possible that this is fake?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> View attachment 1819203
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EZScapeYT/status/1344468120455430144





			
				Apollo Legend said:
			
		

> Please download and share https://www.mediafire.com/file/i35vo3...
> 
> I love you all.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I hope he gets the help he needs instead of doing anything like suicide. This lawsuit probably hasn't helped his mental state either, TBH.

ETA: Transcoded the video down to 720p so I could upload it here, just in case the MediaFire link goes down.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 30, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> View attachment 1819203
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EZScapeYT/status/1344468120455430144





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj45p7r4roI
		




			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYmCsMP44d0
		


Downloaded. I hope he remains well. He was one of the best ones.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> I hope he remains well. He was one of the best ones.


If he has actually committed suicide I hope Billy Mitchell has a long life of sleepless nights wracked with guilt.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bender said:


> If he has actually committed suicide I hope Billy Mitchell has a long life of sleepless nights wracked with guilt.



I doubt that. Also, if anything, the community condemning him to get good boy points with Resetera was probably a bigger blow. Well, that and the crippling disease.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Dec 31, 2020)

Since all the Apollo stuff seems to be talked about in its own thread, here's an update on the Minecraft cheating thing.



			https://mcspeedrun.com/dream/rebuttal.pdf
		






						r/speedrun - Speedrun mods response to dream (6 pages)
					

916 votes and 365 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




It's basically just a formal version of what's been said earlier, the mods stand by their analysis, Dream is still considered a cheater. Might prompt another response, but the community certainly has other things on their mind right now. Apparently, Karl Jobst planned to release a video on this tomorrow and if anyone can convince people it's him, but I would be very surprised if it wasn't delayed for obvious reasons.


----------



## TheGooGooMuck (Dec 31, 2020)

Disregard...apollo got his own thread


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 31, 2020)

That Stupid Fucking Tree said:


> It still brings me joy and glee that ZFG's run wasn't ruined by the people screaming HONK and that a total of 5 donations were read during his entire 3 hour speedrun. God bless.


Thank you for sharing this. This speedrun is some genuine entertainment.

AGDQ is utterly unwatchable now even as background noise. I don't care for a single femtosecond about the politics or drama of the stream, that's just set dressing for some amusement. But the same donation messages written by a bunch of clueless yobbos being read by possibly the most uncharismatic hosts, the crowd yelling the same word every minute as if it gets any less unfunny with each repetition, and the runners either doing their best impersonation of nails on a chalkboard or staying dead silent with no color commentary, all combined a single unpleasant package, makes it nearly impossible to enjoy in any capacity. It's telling how even genuine fans don't even bother trying to act like it's possible to watch without trying to stab your eardrums out, instead merely excusing it as "not that bad." ZFG not giving the crowd nor the announcer any opportunity to be annoying is almost more cathartic than the very real intrigue from his play.


----------



## HexFag (Dec 31, 2020)

0 1 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. This speedrun is some genuine entertainment.
> 
> AGDQ is utterly unwatchable now even as background noise. I don't care for a single femtosecond about the politics or drama of the stream, that's just set dressing for some amusement. But the same donation messages written by a bunch of clueless yobbos being read by possibly the most uncharismatic hosts, the crowd yelling the same word every minute as if it gets any less unfunny with each repetition, and the runners either doing their best impersonation of nails on a chalkboard or staying dead silent with no color commentary, all combined a single unpleasant package, makes it nearly impossible to enjoy in any capacity. It's telling how even genuine fans don't even bother trying to act like it's possible to watch without trying to stab your eardrums out, instead merely excusing it as "not that bad." ZFG not giving the crowd nor the announcer any opportunity to be annoying is almost more cathartic than the very real intrigue from his play.


I'm not joking when I say this, but ZFG and maybe Werster are probably the only two watchable speedrunners left. ZFG has a near biblical knoweldge of OoT and he isn't retarded enough to talk about politics or what not on twitter or on his streams. He just plays Zelda. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 31, 2020)

0 1 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. This speedrun is some genuine entertainment.
> 
> AGDQ is utterly unwatchable now even as background noise. I don't care for a single femtosecond about the politics or drama of the stream, that's just set dressing for some amusement. But the same donation messages written by a bunch of clueless yobbos being read by possibly the most uncharismatic hosts, the crowd yelling the same word every minute as if it gets any less unfunny with each repetition, and the runners either doing their best impersonation of nails on a chalkboard or staying dead silent with no color commentary, all combined a single unpleasant package, makes it nearly impossible to enjoy in any capacity. It's telling how even genuine fans don't even bother trying to act like it's possible to watch without trying to stab your eardrums out, instead merely excusing it as "not that bad." ZFG not giving the crowd nor the announcer any opportunity to be annoying is almost more cathartic than the very real intrigue from his play.


GDQ was best when it was a small event in some dudes basement. You can't change my mind.


----------



## MechanicalHugbox (Dec 31, 2020)

That Stupid Fucking Tree said:


> It still brings me joy and glee that ZFG's run wasn't ruined by the people screaming HONK and that a total of 5 donations were read during his entire 3 hour speedrun. God bless.


ZFG is literally one of the best speedrun presenters and I wish he got more spotlight in the community over Spurgrun drama or whatever


----------



## Beresford's Whip (Dec 31, 2020)

That Stupid Fucking Tree said:


> It still brings me joy and glee that ZFG's run wasn't ruined by the people screaming HONK and that a total of 5 donations were read during his entire 3 hour speedrun. God bless.


Since I've never really followed all the weird OoT glitch shit, having ZFG and the folk on the couch doing a reasonable job explaining what's going on during that run and only letting the announcer read donations a few times was great. The only other ones that I can immediately think of that had something similar were a couple of old Castlevania games which were effectively "Do we have to to read some donations?" "Sorry, this is complicated and I need to concentrate so no"


GDQ anymore is something I wait until it's over and then check to see if there were any games I'd like to see, and if the runner wasn't a shithead.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 31, 2020)

Beresford's Whip said:


> GDQ anymore is something I wait until it's over and then check to see if there were any games I'd like to see, and if the runner wasn't a shithead.


At this point I only follow it for the drama. The culture surrounding it makes the event unwatchable.


----------



## Gorefield (Jan 1, 2021)

The retard who made that obvious fake super mario 64 blindfolded speedrun uploaded a generic youtuber apology.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jan 1, 2021)

Severus Snope said:


> The retard who made that obvious fake super mario 64 blindfolded speedrun uploaded a generic youtuber apology.


If you were truly sorry, you wouldn't have been a gigantic faggot and pretended it was legit until a video calling you out got 4.3M views.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 1, 2021)

The apology is  11:23 long, perfect for the algorithm.


----------



## X Pac Heat (Jan 1, 2021)

Severus Snope said:


> The retard who made that obvious fake super mario 64 blindfolded speedrun uploaded a generic youtuber apology.



i love how these apology videos are so templated that they always have that faggy sigh at the start.

nigga you can cut it out with the theatrics this aint oscar bait.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 1, 2021)

Severus Snope said:


> The retard who made that obvious fake super mario 64 blindfolded speedrun uploaded a generic youtuber apology.


Still better than Dream.

Speaking of which, apparently he got doxed.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 2, 2021)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Still better than Dream.
> 
> Speaking of which, apparently he got doxed.


Damn, what a fucking weak (non)apology. Back peddling to the maximum.
Somehow, he's still lesser of a faggot compared Dream. Is what he's saying true? That he's never submitted a run? If so, he's far better than Dream and at least he has a thread to hang onto.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 4, 2021)

AGDQ is going on. Apparently everyone forgot. I know I did until Google News feed reminded me.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 4, 2021)

CharlesBarkley said:


> I know I did until Google News feed reminded me.


I wonder if Google News reports on the ESA


----------



## draggs (Jan 5, 2021)

During the Skyrim speedrun today there was much twitchchatsperging about how rayciss Ulfric Stormcloak and the Nords are. Which of course brought up how rayciss the Thalmor are. Followed by much 'I had to switch to an earlier save and choose the Imperials rayciss Stormcloaks bad me gud boi.' One of the commentators felt obligated to apologize for saying that the Stormcloaks are only "vaguely racist." 5 glorious minutes of pure retardation


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 5, 2021)

draggs said:


> During the Skyrim speedrun today there was much twitchchatsperging about how rayciss Ulfric Stormcloak and the Nords are. Which of course brought up how rayciss the Thalmor are. Followed by much 'I had to switch to an earlier save and choose the Imperials rayciss Stormcloaks bad me gud boi.' One of the commentators felt obligated to apologize for saying that the Stormcloaks are only "vaguely racist." 5 glorious minutes of pure retardation



Ulfric Stormcloak can't be racist, he's just "punching up". The Elves literally waged war on his people, they won, and fucked with their religion. He doesn't just dislike them for no previously explored reason.


----------



## RageSalve (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 6, 2021)

RageSalve said:


> View attachment 1832900


Bruh what the fuck.

ETA: ROFL I thought it was just a fucked up video feed, that's great lol.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 6, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Bruh what the fuck.
> 
> ETA: ROFL I thought it was just a fucked up video feed, that's great lol.


I'm so excited for the fallout.


----------



## HexFag (Jan 6, 2021)

In some non tranny/AGDQ related speedrunning news, ZFG broke the 3:10 barrier in 100%.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 8, 2021)

This the right thread for GDQ? How fuckin' troony are they this year? I've been busy with an actual job. How are they justifying keeping a huge shitload of the money they get this year since it's all online?


----------



## Scuttlebug Jamboree (Jan 18, 2021)

https://archive.md/38N44
Stivitybobo talks about the SGDQ 2014 incident and the most recent accusation by Deb


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 18, 2021)

Scuttlebug Jamboree said:


> https://archive.md/38N44
> Stivitybobo talks about the SGDQ 2014 incident and the most recent accusation by Deb


Deb made advances on me while I was inebriated, and she was sober. She grabbed my arm out of nowhere and put my finger in her mouth. She then pulled me onto a bed, cuddled me, and interlocked our fingers. This was all in the presence of Sam, who even approached me on my other side and started making comments such as “you’re so funny Stiv” and “we love you Stiv”.



Yeahhh...... no.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 26, 2021)

I went looking for signs of FramePerfection and noticed one of his meltdown videos has vanished from Youtube, so I thought I'd find an archive of one of his best ones and post it here.  He threw a tantrum and started banging on his keyboard and accidentally loaded a savestate, invalidating a 6-hour-long run.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




At about 1:29 you can hear what a wasted life sounds like.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jan 26, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I went looking for signs of FramePerfection and noticed one of his meltdown videos has vanished from Youtube, so I thought I'd find an archive of one of his best ones and post it here.  He threw a tantrum and started banging on his keyboard and accidentally loaded a savestate, invalidating a 6-hour-long run.
> 
> View attachment 1874623
> 
> At about 1:29 you can hear what a wasted life sounds like.


Kids, if your splits are that bad, maybe consider not playing that game.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 26, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Kids, if your splits are that bad, maybe consider not playing that game.


And on am emulator no less.


insert laughing hos here


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I went looking for signs of FramePerfection and noticed one of his meltdown videos has vanished from Youtube, so I thought I'd find an archive of one of his best ones and post it here.  He threw a tantrum and started banging on his keyboard and accidentally loaded a savestate, invalidating a 6-hour-long run.
> 
> View attachment 1874623
> 
> At about 1:29 you can hear what a wasted life sounds like.


That's in this video, which thankfully is still up.


----------



## awoo (Feb 6, 2021)

Karl Jobst had video suspecting LeKukie (Brazilian runner) SMB1 WR (highly contested, WRs get millions of views) of being illegitimate






3 days ago the run was finally verified by the mods and some people are suspicious in the comments 

https://www.reddit.com/r/speedrun/comments/laxg3x/lekukies_455646_smb1_any_run_has_been_verified_8/


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 6, 2021)

awoo said:


> Karl Jobst had video suspecting LeKukie (Brazilian runner) SMB1 WR (highly contested, WRs get millions of views) of being illegitimate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And look who showed up.




archive

Seems like Karl's feeling bad about riling up the normies and using the guy to farm those sweet speedrun cheater views now that there's some doubt about it. I think the runner can get fucked since he's a known cheater but I don't like Karl either so whatever.

Here's a twitch clip where the runner talks about the Karl thing.


----------



## awoo (Feb 6, 2021)

tbf Karl did say there was no solid evidence of any cheating.
What he left out of the video is that LeKukie was practicing SMB1 for over a year on stream or something like that.


----------



## Untrue and Dishonest (Mar 13, 2021)

We are reaching levels of autism that shouldn't even be possible


----------



## Terror Rism (Mar 13, 2021)

that kind of shit just makes me seriously marvel at how incredible error correction is
i mean, some series of engineers out there put their blood sweat and tears into crunching out the logic of storing extra data in just the right places, to find incredibly niche tricks and solutions to the problem of "This fucking dipshit is actually licking his discs and wiping it off on a non-absorbent pillowcase" and have the program still work.

retard-driven innovation is real and beautiful


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Mar 13, 2021)

xXPurple_ShrekXx said:


> We are reaching levels of autism that shouldn't even be possible


I hate when speedrunners act so elitist in regard to what they do. It's such an infuriating autofellatio when they say shit like "pushing their art to the limit". Nigger, you play video games, sit the fuck down. Another retard that acts like this is "Waifu". I enjoy his stream but he's such an autist when talking about speedrunning; unironic fedora wearer too. I have to admit that, concerning the disc cleanliness, it is a surprising find and quite clever too.

On a second note, did SHiFT get a hair transplant? I thought this faggot was balding real bad hence why he used to wear hats 24/7.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Mar 13, 2021)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> I hate when speedrunners act so elitist in regard to what they do. It's such an infuriating autofellatio when they say shit like "pushing their art to the limit". Nigger, you play video games, sit the fuck down.


lol calm down


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Mar 13, 2021)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> I hate when speedrunners act so elitist in regard to what they do. It's such an infuriating autofellatio when they say shit like "pushing their art to the limit". Nigger, you play video games, sit the fuck down. Another retard that acts like this is "Waifu". I enjoy his stream but he's such an autist when talking about speedrunning; unironic fedora wearer too. I have to admit that, concerning the disc cleanliness, it is a surprising find and quite clever too.
> 
> On a second note, did SHiFT get a hair transplant? I thought this faggot was balding real bad hence why he used to wear hats 24/7.


That's nice fag


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 13, 2021)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> I hate when speedrunners act so elitist in regard to what they do. It's such an infuriating autofellatio when they say shit like "pushing their art to the limit". Nigger, you play video games, sit the fuck down. Another retard that acts like this is "Waifu". I enjoy his stream but he's such an autist when talking about speedrunning; unironic fedora wearer too. I have to admit that, concerning the disc cleanliness, it is a surprising find and quite clever too.
> 
> On a second note, did SHiFT get a hair transplant? I thought this faggot was balding real bad hence why he used to wear hats 24/7.


Sorry you suck at vidya?


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Mar 13, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Sorry you suck at vidya?


It's only video games, lad. It really doesn't matter. I enjoy speedrunning, I'm simply not trying to make it seem like it's the same as people finding cures or engineering something useful.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 13, 2021)

xXPurple_ShrekXx said:


> We are reaching levels of autism that shouldn't even be possible


You all need to watch this, the real money shot is at about ten minutes in. Blech.


----------



## Untrue and Dishonest (Mar 17, 2021)

New video about the gamer sweat strategy. They're considering banning it because it's hardware manipulation.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Mar 17, 2021)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> It's only video games, lad. It really doesn't matter. I enjoy speedrunning


As a humble spectator, I agree.  I'll take a speedrun over some theater kid pretending to play a game for the first time.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Mar 17, 2021)

Untrue and Dishonest said:


> New video about the gamer sweat strategy. They're considering banning it because it's hardware manipulation.


I can't see this sticking (no pun intended) because how can one verify the integrity of the cleanliness of the disc?

Are runners gonna have to wipe down the disk on camera before every run?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Mar 17, 2021)

MightyBiteySnake said:


> I can't see this sticking (no pun intended) because how can one verify the integrity of the cleanliness of the disc?
> 
> Are runners gonna have to wipe down the disk on camera before every run?


Autism knows no bounds


----------



## Toolbox (Mar 17, 2021)

MightyBiteySnake said:


> I can't see this sticking (no pun intended) because how can one verify the integrity of the cleanliness of the disc?
> 
> Are runners gonna have to wipe down the disk on camera before every run?


The year is 2035. Speedrunning has become a celebrated worldwide past time. One of the biggest streamers of battle for bikini bottom is preparing to start a new run, live. So begins the checklist. 

1. Switch on facecam
2. Switch on hand/controller cam
3. Switch on rear cam
4. Turn on different angle cams 4-90
5. Enable 360 degree camera in the center of the room
6. Begin livestream. Now he must, on camera, wash his hands for five minutes. 
7. Once hands are dried, apply latex gloves to hands
8. Slowly remove the game disc, and clean thoroughly for another 20 minutes. Disc must then be placed into a ultrasonic scrubber and uv sterilizer.
Afterwards must approach the speedrun approved laser gamer gunk detector, and scan disc on multiple cycles. This process takes another hour. 
9. Disassemble the entire xbox, cleaning it thoroughly as well. This process also makes sure the runner has not modified their console. At least an hour is required for this task. 
10. Xbox reassembled only after after running hardware tests on various parts to check for mods, and the disc reader is scrubbed thoroughly of any dust. This process takes several hours.

He is now ready to begin his run.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 17, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> The year is 2035. Speedrunning has become a celebrated worldwide past time. One of the biggest streamers of battle for bikini bottom is preparing to start a new run, live. So begins the checklist.
> 
> 1. Switch on facecam
> 2. Switch on hand/controller cam
> ...


Fixed for ya,


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 17, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> The year is 2035. Speedrunning has become a celebrated worldwide past time. One of the biggest streamers of battle for bikini bottom is preparing to start a new run, live. So begins the checklist.
> 
> 1. Switch on facecam
> 2. Switch on hand/controller cam
> ...


You forgot the step where you have to show your neovag on camera because no one but trannies are allowed at AGDQ in 2035.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Mar 17, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> You forgot the step where you have to show your neovag on camera because no one but trannies are allowed at AGDQ in 2035.


Acceptable alternatives are taking your state approved and provided estrogen.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Mar 25, 2021)

Came across this 5 mins ago. I can't believe they couldn't include one real woman in there, fucking christ. Speedtrooning community.


----------



## PLB (Mar 25, 2021)

well this is the person who wrote the article.
Cant expect trannys to care about actual women.


----------



## Pipi420 (Mar 26, 2021)

I dont even know what I can say that would do this vod any justice or if anyone would even be interested in this weird part of speedrunning/trihex lore. Basically in 2015 Trihex was supposed to do a 24 hour stream for Jisu to raise a bunch of money so that she could attend a fucking smash tournament to sell her shit. His friends then got him on one of the most overdramatic/autistic/legendary skype calls I've ever witnessed. The vod is still up today








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Mar 26, 2021)

Pipi420 said:


> I dont even know what I can say that would do this vod any justice or if anyone would even be interested in this weird part of speedrunning/trihex lore. Basically in 2015 Trihex was supposed to do a 24 hour stream for Jisu to raise a bunch of money so that she could attend a fucking smash tournament to sell her shit. His friends then got him on one of the most overdramatic/autistic/legendary skype calls I've ever witnessed. The vod is still up today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like the vod so much, archive it. Shit disappears all the time.


----------



## gradex (Mar 27, 2021)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> Came across this 5 mins ago. I can't believe they couldn't include one real woman in there, fucking christ. Speedtrooning community.


I was just coming on here to post a link to that after running across it on Speedrun.com

I'm sure the home life of people who play video games all day is just that great and welcoming they all decide to become more comfortable with their bodies by tossing on a frumpy dress and going to Dennys


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Apr 6, 2021)

Pipi420 said:


> I dont even know what I can say that would do this vod any justice or if anyone would even be interested in this weird part of speedrunning/trihex lore. Basically in 2015 Trihex was supposed to do a 24 hour stream for Jisu to raise a bunch of money so that she could attend a fucking smash tournament to sell her shit. His friends then got him on one of the most overdramatic/autistic/legendary skype calls I've ever witnessed. The vod is still up today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dumpster dived waifu said:


> If you like the vod so much, archive it. Shit disappears all the time.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pipi420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> If you like the vod so much, archive it. Shit disappears all the time.





Intelligent Calcium said:


> (audio post)



Ive had it on my drive for a while, just didnt see a point in posting it as the vod is still up. Thanks for the audio version though. If it goes down I'll probably upload it unlisted on youtube or something anyway.


----------



## Hoodie (Apr 8, 2021)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> Came across this 5 mins ago. I can't believe they couldn't include one real woman in there, fucking christ. Speedtrooning community.


There are some amazing female speedrunners out there that actually deserve more spotlight and recognition. Sayvi used to be a Soulsborne speedrunner but I guess she's enjoying her time with other games. I just remember seeing her at a GDQ running Dark Souls 3. Or what about Novaspell? She holds a world record, though it's a miscellaneous category for Spyro.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Apr 8, 2021)

Why not just avoid the obvious hate you'll get by releasing either a larger list of actual women and transwomen (my phone refused to believe thats an actual word, android confirmed transphobic) or a second list exclusively of transwomen?


----------



## gangweedfan (Apr 8, 2021)

is the missing link between speedrunning and trooning out the ability to do something that takes minimal effort and receive overwhelming praise in return? I recently watched this video by magnus zero (a youtuber who makes megaman videos) where he basically says the reason he got so good at megaman zero was because he sucked at everything else.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Apr 10, 2021)

Hoodie said:


> There are some amazing female speedrunners out there that actually deserve more spotlight and recognition. Sayvi used to be a Soulsborne speedrunner but I guess she's enjoying her time with other games. I just remember seeing her at a GDQ running Dark Souls 3. Or what about Novaspell? She holds a world record, though it's a miscellaneous category for Spyro.


The TERF army is evergrowing..


Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Why not just avoid the obvious hate you'll get by releasing either a larger list of actual women and transwomen (my phone refused to believe thats an actual word, android confirmed transphobic) or a second list exclusively of transwomen?


First option was obviously the goto in this case, I wonder why they didn't just fucking put both cis women and trannies in the list. Maybe it's a troon supremacist thing, given that the author of said list is a tranny itself? The second option isn't possible because that would imply that transwomen aren't real women, and you can't have that in 2021.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 10, 2021)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> The TERF army is evergrowing..
> 
> First option was obviously the goto in this case, I wonder why they didn't just fucking put both cis women and trannies in the list. Maybe it's a troon supremacist thing, given that the author of said list is a tranny itself? The second option isn't possible because that would imply that transwomen aren't real women, and you can't have that in 2021.


I think its the second, so-called journalist wants to push his friends AND push the idea that men in dresses are real women. Its the actual point of the article, that he's claiming these are real women, the rest of the stuff is just window dressing and nepotism.


----------



## Jones McCann (Apr 18, 2021)

Am I late with this?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Apr 18, 2021)

Jones McCann said:


> Am I late with this?
> View attachment 2098658


I believe the clip is old and he already said that he was just a salty bitch about 40hrs of no progress, but it's always funny watching spedrunners be salty bitches.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Apr 18, 2021)

Jones McCann said:


> Am I late with this?
> View attachment 2098658


Late, but kino nonetheless.


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Apr 21, 2021)

SHIFT, the Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom runner, is one of the angriest idiots on planet earth. There's an entire section on his runner wiki page for his outbursts and an entire twitter page clipping them.




Your browser is not able to display this video.









5000+ hours playing a children's game and he gets banned from all live GDQ appearances for saying the f@g word.


----------



## Stab You in the Back (Apr 21, 2021)

Pee Wee Herman said:


> SHIFT, the Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom runner, is one of the angriest idiots on planet earth. There's an entire section on his runner wiki page for his outbursts and an entire twitter page clipping them.
> View attachment 2105943
> 
> View attachment 2105927
> ...


Those are all pretty mild.  He's definitely autistic for wasting a year of his life playing a Spongebob game, but so are the people who compiled that list acting like a grown man saying "fuck" is some kind of notable chimp out.


----------



## MysticMisty (Apr 22, 2021)

Pee Wee Herman said:


> SHIFT, the Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom runner, is one of the angriest idiots on planet earth. There's an entire section on his runner wiki page for his outbursts and an entire twitter page clipping them.
> View attachment 2105943
> 
> View attachment 2105927
> ...


Why does it matter if someone he yelled at has epilepsy, it has absolutely nothing to do with that.


----------



## 419 (May 25, 2021)

(If this isn't the right thread for this despite the nature of the game in question then let me know.)

There has been some uproar recently among members of the community for TrackMania, a racing game series which some might be aware focuses very heavily on "time attack" style racing and hence has quite a few parallels with general speedrunning. One high-profile TM player in particular, going by riolu (FKA acceleracer_01 / AccelTM), has been caught cheating, alongside a good number of other fellow players.

The investigation that resulted in riolu being outed was being carried out across the span of a few months and started out only focusing on a few other individuals. It only got into the public eye just over a week ago when riolu himself did a stream on Twitch where he showed various direct messages between himself and fellow TM content creator Wirtual, who was one of the people responsible for the investigation.








			https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1025956905
		



Spoiler: split archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






The stream was mostly over-defensive and even vitriolic in some parts, with a few examples of this including his refusal to share his replays folder to demonstrate his innocence, feigning a bullshit "i was probably hacked lol" in response to one or two specific leaderboard entries, repeated use of the word "fucktard" and even his girlfriend running her mouth near the end of the stream to tug at the chat's heartstrings. Still, a lot of people were quick to side with riolu initially, both as he was streaming and for a couple of days afterwards. Many people were quick to jump at Wirtual as a result for the next day or two over him teasing the results of his investigation alongside some tweets which were perceived as taunts towards a long-time friend, leading people to think that it was simply a case of Wirtual letting fame get to his head and severing ties with collaborators under the guise of justice.

Later, a report (1, 2) was finally published outlining the results of the investigation, accompanied by the video below, and the results weren't pretty.














						The Biggest Cheating Scandal in Trackmania History
					

After months of investigating, we now present the results of the Trackmania TMX Cheating Investigation. Read the full report here: https://donadigo.github.io...




					www.youtube.com
				




As it turned out, riolu had in fact cheated *several hundreds* of his leaderboard entries for *multiple games in the series* across the span of *almost a decade up until some time last year*. These most egregiously may have included a number of replay times for TrackMania Turbo which were set in order to be added to the actual game by the developer Nadeo as extra-high-skill "Super Trackmaster" times.

As an example, take this replay of the track A11-Race in TrackMania Nations Forever, showing clearly jittery rapid inputs associated with playing the game in slow-motion with something like Cheat Engine.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Since his stream on the matter, riolu had not streamed any gameplay himself for a couple of days, instead only hosting a few other players' streams on his channel. Since the release of the report and Wirtual's video, riolu has gone dead silent on all sites and media. Many of the people who sided with him originally have now lost plenty of trust in him, not only for the fact that he had cheated for so long but also for his reaction and refusal so far to issue an apology, in contrast to other players being targeted (Techno, Lanz, Oguzzz et al) who had in fact owned up privately before publication. riolu has also since been dropped from the esports organisation Nordavind, for which he played TM competitively, with said organisation going as far as dropping their TM division entirely as a result.




			https://archive.ph/XdUEV
		


What a way to go.


----------



## MooseGump (May 25, 2021)

I want to add onto the Riolu situation that the whole investigation started when Techno's girlfriend saw him play Trackmania in slow motion, from there that's when more speedrunners were caught including the above speedrunner


----------



## Least Concern (May 25, 2021)

A decade of cheating at video games. Man, I hope the decade of… Money? Clout? Pussy? Well, for whatever reason, I hope it was worth it, because how could you ever take a person like that seriously, in video games or anything else?


----------



## 419 (May 25, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Money? Clout? Pussy?


who would win
>well-earning full-time TM streaming and gameplay career
>admiration and respect from competitive players and wider community
>girlfriend willing to run her mouth aimlessly to back you up
vs
>a text parser
>an input overlay


----------



## Fetish Roulette (May 25, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Money? Clout? Pussy?


More than likely none of the above.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 25, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Pussy?


Spedrunning? Pussy? Maybe if they troon out


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 25, 2021)

You could have become an actual race car driver in that time nigga lmfao.


----------



## Toolbox (May 25, 2021)

Pope Negro Jon the XIIIth said:


> You could have become an actual race car driver in that time nigga lmfao.


And of all the games to speedrun, why trackmania? It's a game where you can build your own tracks instead of wasting your time racing the same ones over and over.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 25, 2021)

Fuck yeah Wirt, go get'em. Actually I was watching Wirtual stream last week and riolu had just posted a new world record titled fuckuwirtual.avi or some equivalent. I guess we got to see who got fucked in the end though. Anyways, Wirt was grinding against riolu's WR and doing okay at it too, though I didn't seem him break the record. Trackmania is super unoptimized for an IL game though, I could see easy time saves early in the run that Wirt was pulling off only to then fail at one of the two skips and then have to restart. That really shouldn't be the case for IL runs.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (May 25, 2021)

This is actually quite satisfying to watch unfold, not going to lie. The smugness of riolu going silent and the hoard of dicksuckers in his chat getting BTFO, very good content.


----------



## 419 (May 30, 2021)

TrackMania situation still ongoing with more people coming forward to admit to cheating. This time, a long-time player known as trabadia has self-reported seemingly by his own volition for using macros in his A01-Race WR, alongside a couple of other United tracks.

Response from Spammiej/Spam:




Your browser is not able to display this video.












						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

archived 30 May 2021 15:13:36 UTC




					archive.ph
				





> I come to you today to explain some things. You know that there is a huge effort made on TMNF/TMUF to ensure the legitimacy of the records on the official maps from Nadeo. And although I was not quoted, I have my part of responsibility. And you see where I'm going with this message : the real human record of A01 is not 23.83. Most of the cheats on TM are meant to slow down the time. I wasn't interested in that. On the other hand, I found a real interest in the macros allowing to keep one or several angles. The speed drift could be automated (kinda, because the macro doesn't synchronize well with TM so it always gave different results). Hence this message.
> 
> What was the use of it?
> The macro allowed me to be regu 480 speed (±1) at CP-2. And to say that sounds even more stupid because it was something I’m able to do. The cheat didn't allow me to do better qualitatively, but it allowed me to be more consistent. Kinda because I was very inconsistent for the downhill : 15.63 CP-1 ≈1/300 runs or so. A very good turn: ≈1/4. The 480 SD : ≈1/20 or so. Then the climb: ≈2/3. No bug on landing ≈5/6. That’s some crazy WR probabilities. But that's the rules I failed to respect. (Stats from April 2020).
> ...


Since this post, trabadia has deactivated presumably all his social media accounts — at least his Twitter is gone — and set all his YouTube videos to be private. I had not found out about his case until after the fact, hence no other archives. Respect to him on the one hand for coming forward about it, but on the other hand obsessing this badly over the first track in a racing game is at least somewhat pathetic for sure.

Still no response from riolu after almost two weeks.


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (May 30, 2021)

419 said:


> TrackMania situation still ongoing with more people coming forward to admit to cheating. This time, a long-time player known as trabadia has self-reported seemingly by his own volition for using macros in his A01-Race WR, alongside a couple of other United tracks.
> 
> Response from Spammiej/Spam:
> View attachment 2215945
> ...


I can respect him coming out before he got caught, but the timing really makes this feel like he's just trying to get ahead of it so that he gets control of the narrative instead of any potential investigators.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 30, 2021)

SpumbleSplabloo said:


> I can respect him coming out before he got caught, but the timing really makes this feel like he's just trying to get ahead of it so that he gets control of the narrative instead of any potential investigators.


He might even have been privately contacted by Wirt and friends. Thats what they did with riolu (who was dumb enough to think he could just get away with denying it and saying Wirtual was a bully) and they said they contacted a bunch of other cheaters and gotten them to confess, with riolu being the only one to continue denying.


----------



## Hmmpf! (May 30, 2021)

Dream has finally admits to cheating. And theres more apparently.

What a _crazy _fucking ride. Below are basically two types of people.

Reddit Thread.
Dreams Twitter.


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 30, 2021)

Hmmpf! said:


> Dream has finally admits to cheating. And theres more apparently.
> 
> What a _crazy _fucking ride. Below are basically two types of people.
> 
> ...


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 30, 2021)

Hmmpf! said:


> Dream has finally admits to cheating. And theres more apparently.
> 
> What a _crazy _fucking ride. Below are basically two types of people.
> 
> ...


So, reading his (deliberately?) poorly written post, someone modified his game without telling him? I smell some pretty fibery bullshit there.


----------



## Bananadana (May 30, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> So, reading his (deliberately?) poorly written post, someone modified his game without telling him? I smell some pretty fibery bullshit there.


Not only that, but he also went on a months long journey pledging his innocence, going so far as to attack the accusers and "hire" some random professor to explain the accusations to him because he is so bad at math that "this is extremely unlikely" is too hard for him to understand.
Also, those exact mods were custom made for him and used for some videos before, manipulated spawn rates included.
And yet, having out of this world spawns during a run allegedly raises no flags for him, even after being publicly called out.
And it still took him forever to go "whoopsy, i guess y'all were right all along, but my feelings  still make me the victim".
What a guy. You gotta love the kind of person that tries to avoid taking the responsibility for their fuck-ups like its going to kill them.




Spoiler: Pastebin Content (Warning: Wall of Text)



I feel like this is something important to talk about, I’ve been very withheld for a while about it all and just decided it’d probably be best to just let it out so I can feel relaxed a little more I guess. This will be a very long read i’m sure, I’m writing this in my bath at 4am on my phone so forgive any mistakes or confusing bits.

Back in October/November of 2020, I for the first time since when 1.16 had just released I decided to try and speedrun 1.16 some to get a decent time. My goal was to get a time faster than 25 minutes, which was a good time and fairly obtainable at the time for me without spending months speedrunning. We had or were just about to switch manhunt to 1.16 and I wanted to get practice for that, and then speedrun for a better 1.15 time, because my record on 1.15 had been beaten.

After running for about a week, I got a 19 minute time (that arguably could have been lower, ironically enough due to bad luck). I started running 1.15 directly after, and a few day’s later there were some suspicions involving my streamed runs on 1.16. At this point, I was cooperative but upset and confused that I was being questioned. I provided all the information that I could, and assumed that everything was fine. As chatter grew, I was confused and the numbers didn’t look to be in my favor.

At this point I reached out to the only mojang developer that I had contact with, and talked for an hour or so about what was going on. I told him the details and was asking if there’s potential for a bug or glitch, and he told me that no there isn’t, but said some things about how banning for luck seems far fetched and that they should improve their system.

I felt a little reassured, but also angry that I was potentially being dragged for absolutely nothing. It wasn’t a huge thing yet, but it still lingered in my mind and I couldn’t really think about anything other than it.

As time went on and many weeks passed, I grew more and more frustrated, convinced that I was being targeted due to the fact that I was a Youtuber and a couple of the mods (self admitted) didn’t like me at all and didn’t have many kind words to say. I was an asshole and lashed out publicly, saying the investigation was a farce and expressing how pissed I was that I was being targeted and that it was taking so long, as the mods kept giving me deadlines and then missing them.

This was terribly stupid of me to do. I was scared and stressed and said and did shitty things. I regret it a lot and really wish that I had been able to keep my calm.

Later that month, the speedrun team released a video and a document detailing why my 1.16 runs couldn’t have been legitimate based on math and statistics. I admittedly don’t know shit about math and statistics, I didn’t go to college and I hated math my whole life. At this point I felt complete fear, as I felt like I had been publicly smeared in a way that I have no clue how to respond to. I didn’t understand the math and I didn’t understand why I had been left in the dark for so long only to have a video dropped randomly on me right before MCC. At this point and before, I had multiple speedrun moderators messaging me scary things about how it was a shit show and no one could agree on things just before the release, that they were clearly biased against me and so on. In retrospect, this may have been out of fear and wanting to be on the good side of a really big youtuber, or maybe they were being truthful or a little bit of both. All I know is that it scared me a lot. feeling like everything you built might come tumbling down and there’s nothing you can do about it is really stressful.

Again, I lashed out. I tweeted about the mods being clout chasers, and said a lot of really dicky things. I was pissed, I was scared, and I was being an idiot.

shortly after that,  someone gave me the idea to hire a professional statistician because I know nothing about math. This calmed me down a lot and brought me back to a much healthier mindset. I googled and I ended up finding two professors and I emailed them both about the situation asking for assistance. Only one of them was available to help.

I was looking for help and I told them that I didn’t cheat, and that I just needed a second opinion on the math. Eventually the professor came back with a conclusion that the mods numbers were off by a significant significant margin, and that’s it’s possible although extremely unlikely. Again, not completely understanding math but knowing that my experts opinion seemed to be that the mods were off, I felt vindicated and relieved. I made a video about it, and expressed the professors views. people hounded me for it saying that the Astro physicist was fake, but the mods confirmed it was legit. I just wanted a (mostly) unbiased parties opinion.

The mods came back with a response, correcting the professor and saying that he was off and providing reasons for why. Again, I don’t understand complicated math so I sent it directly to the professor asking for his thoughts. Later on, he came back admitting there were mistakes in his original assessment, although he still believed theirs was off. In his rebuttal though, he came to the conclusion that it’s improbable that I didn’t cheat. I felt like the right thing to do was post his findings, even though he hadn’t asked me to yet, I did. I tweeted them out and replied saying that I agree that it seems more likely than not that I cheated. I didn’t say anything more than that.

Funnily enough, he actually emailed me a day or two later saying I need to post his findings, or he will (semi-threatening, but not in a mean way), and I responded that I already had before he even asked.

At this point I was lost, and I was fairly confused about the whole thing. Wondering what the other options were and exploring the possibilities. as much as I was confident that I didn’t cheat, I had never explored the option that I possibly did. due to the way I reacted to the mods and perceived everything going on I was convinced that they were out to get me. I tunnel visioned and was paranoid and didn’t think straight. I had plenty of valid reasons to believe that they weren’t impartial, and had the mod team and I been completely friendly from the beginning I believe it never would have gotten to the point that it did.

After considering this, I ended up finding out that I HAD actually been using a disallowed modification during ~6 of my live streams on Twitch. At the time we were just starting to record videos on 1.16 and we had just hired a developer to help with coding mods for videos because me and George had no experience with mods only plugins. One of the mods that they were working on was an overall recording mod, that I have used in every video (with updates and improvements) since around the speedrun controversy. You may notice it in my videos due to f3 being small or particles being reduced, or recently on my streams things like the background being custom or a “Dreams servers” option and plenty of other features and improvements.

In our challenge videos, before 1.16 we always increased the enderman spawn rates and pearl drop rates out of convenience and we’ve mentioned that openly before. It makes the videos better because we don’t spend hours looking for pearls or spend so much time farming blaze rods (a totally RNG thing, mostly pearls). When 1.16 came out, it was more complicated to increase piglin trades then it is to do enderman pearl drops. A server side plugin was made for our videos that slightly increases the rates. Around this time is when the first versions of the recording mod was being made, although it was more of a chat mod at this point.

I had considered at the time that this potentially could have been a problem, but brushed it off because 1. Server side and client side are completely different and as far as I was aware nothing had been done client side. 2. as far as I knew it was just basically a chat mod so far and 3. I was 99% sure that I didn’t even have the recording mod on. Which was backed up by the fabric api logs saying that only the fabric api was loaded (although I found out later it only lists things that explicitly ask to be listed which I had no idea) this was mentioned in my response video.

I ended up thinking that it’s basically the only explanation after the professor came back with what he did. I talked with the developer and ended up finding out that when working on the mod stuff he had added the same improvements from our challenge servers to the client side mod so that they would work in single player for videos like the shock collar video or other “single player” mod videos. This was only in an early rendition of the mod and was removed because the developer realized that those type of videos can just be done on a PC hosted server. This actually included a couple other things that weren’t mentioned at all during the controversy much as far as I’m aware. Ender eyes had a low chance of breaking when thrown, and enderman dropped pearls at a much higher percentage (I don’t think I killed many enderman so this wasnt noticeable, similar to the eyes).

When I realized this, I felt an extreme sense of guilt and I took down my response video not believing in what I said in the video at all anymore. This was a couple months ago at this point I believe. When the drama first started I cared more about defending myself and being right, then about figuring out what was actually going on and I shot myself in the foot by doing it.

I felt really terrible for the mods because I dragged them through the mud even though they were mostly right. I still feel as though the mod team was extremely unprofessional when dealing with it, but they’re a group of volunteers just trying to do their job and in their eyes I was some cheating sob youtuber who didn’t care at all. Maybe in their position I would have treated me the same. I was an asshole back to them which didn’t help at all either.

I reflected a lot about the entire thing and had a lot of regret about just the first few days after the runs. What if they had asked for my mods sooner, what if I had realized sooner, what if I hadn’t had a history with a couple of the mods maybe I wouldn’t have jumped straight to them being out to get me. Further past that what if I could have controlled my emotions and not blown the whole thing out of proportion. I can’t live by what if’s though so I was just left with what I had. I debated live streaming or making a video about it, but the drama had basically already passed and I was worried about rekindling the fire when I had already gone through basically a couple months straight of absolutely being shit on by anyone that didn’t think of me favorably, and the mods had gone through weeks of torture Im sure too.

I figured it’s out of the way, and it would be a story I would tell in a few years when no one really cared. I told a couple people and just felt like the community had been through enough drama and that it was pointless. I didn’t want to be the center of controversy for the hundredth time.

it was shitty and an unfortunate situation where I felt like I couldn’t defend myself anymore in good faith without feeling bad but I also didn’t have any intention of cheating.

Since the speedrun controversy there’s been some animosity between me and the mods, and I feel like the relationship only got worse. They declined my donations from the controversy video, got into drama a couple times with me/my community on Twitter since(don’t want to go into specifics), and a month or so ago added me to a chat questioning me about my previous 1.15 runs from around a year ago. They saw a suspicious black box that they thought meant a splice, but it turned out to be a youtube setting on their end that they realized, and they had some other random questions as well. This was resolved fairly maturely I believe and I haven’t talked to them since.

Yesterday around MCC the mods made the decision to remove my old runs due to suspicions and the fact that my 1.16 run was invalid, which is something that is done with most people who submit any invalid runs at all. I’m sure there’s reasonable suspicions about most runs, especially offline ones from back when they were allowed, so couple that with a 1.16 run being actually invalid and it’s a completely reasonable assumption. You can’t give someone the benefit of doubt on lag or frame skips or potential cuts or anything unless they’ve earned it, and in this case I haven’t at all. So I don’t want to see any hate towards the mods or any drama involving the fact that they were marked invalid due to my 1.16 run. I think it’s dumb that it’s been done 11 months later, but it’s understandable and if anything, I deserve it, and it puts an end to any potential drama. (at this point what could they do, double ban me? /j)

I’m not really sure what Im expecting out of all of this, but I just felt like I had a huge weight on my shoulder and I want to get it off. I think the whole situation was extremely shitty overall for everyone involved and I wish that I could go back and do things differently because it was some of the worst weeks of my life and still impacts me every day. I’m sorry to anyone that I let down or disappointed. I always strive to be the best person that I can be and that whole debacle wasn’t the best that I can be or anywhere near it. I hope this brings some closure to anyone who needed it, and I really want to move forward with positive vibes like I’ve been trying my best to promote as much as I can.

When I got into speed running I was doing it every day for months, and you can see the skill improvement even just over a few months of tryharding. It was so much fun and I got a few snarky records that I shouldn’t have got in the first place (my first world record I chopped down trees for 10 minutes, I still find that hilarious how unoptimized the category was). I came in at the right time and met some absolutely incredible people who are some of the best Minecraft players on the planet. I am no where near the best speedrunner and I never have been, I was in the right place at the right time and was able to have a lot of fun because of that.

I hope that this gives insight into my mindset a little bit, but if not I’m not sure what will. I’m sure I’ll talk about it more just for clarity sake, but I want to avoid causing more drama. please don’t send any hate to the mod team or anyone involved in the situation, I don’t want any more drama at all, you’re no supporter of mine if you do.

dream


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 30, 2021)

Hmmpf! said:


> Dream has finally admits to cheating. And theres more apparently.
> 
> What a _crazy _fucking ride. Below are basically two types of people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 30, 2021)

ZehnBoat said:


> View attachment 2217006


That was clickbait, funny enough. The video details how Dream accused a probably innocent person of cheating.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 31, 2021)

419 said:


> TrackMania situation still ongoing with more people coming forward to admit to cheating. This time, a long-time player known as trabadia has self-reported seemingly by his own volition for using macros in his A01-Race WR, alongside a couple of other United tracks.
> 
> Response from Spammiej/Spam:
> View attachment 2215945
> ...


All this is just making me want to play trackmania.


Bananadana said:


> Not only that, but he also went on a months long journey pledging his innocence, going so far as to attack the accusers and "hire" some random professor to explain the accusations to him because he is so bad at math that "this is extremely unlikely" is too hard for him to understand.
> Also, those exact mods were custom made for him and used for some videos before, manipulated spawn rates included.
> And yet, having out of this world spawns during a run allegedly raises no flags for him, even after being publicly called out.
> And it still took him forever to go "whoopsy, i guess y'all were right all along, but my feelings  still make me the victim".
> ...


Good job, looks like the pastebin is gone.


----------



## Bananadana (May 31, 2021)

Pope Negro Jon the XIIIth said:


> All this is just making me want to play trackmania.
> 
> Good job, looks like the pastebin is gone.


Yeah he says that it was deleted by Pastebin.





			https://twitter.com/dreamwastaken/status/1399307044109365257
		

https://archive.md/G4MS4


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 31, 2021)

Bananadana said:


> Yeah he says that it was deleted by Pastebin.
> 
> View attachment 2218282
> 
> ...


Then re-upload it elsewhere you dumbfuck.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 31, 2021)

Our boi Karl is up with a video on the Trackmania situation. Does a good job of explaining how the cheating was discovered.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww7x5elophk


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Jul 6, 2021)

GDQ is on now, predictably full of trannies/ bug people.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 6, 2021)

66andtwothirds said:


> GDQ is on now, predictably full of trannies/ bug people.


Instead of giving free masks for people who forgot them before they can let them in, there's a wardrobe full of salvation army grandma dresses you need to put on.


----------



## DarkSydeHyde (Jul 7, 2021)

66andtwothirds said:


> GDQ is on now, predictably full of trannies/ bug people.


I'd rather watch ESA (European Speedrun Assembly). It's less woke. So even burger runners present at it.


----------



## Girlboy69 (Jul 7, 2021)

Think GDQ will somehow break previous record totals despite it getting less interesting every year?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 7, 2021)

Girlboy69 said:


> Think GDQ will somehow break previous record totals despite it getting less interesting every year?


That's a good question. It's very sterile and corporate now aside from the grotesque tranny bulge shots, so I sometimes wonder if most of the money in the grand total is coming from companies not individuals.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 7, 2021)

Girlboy69 said:


> Think GDQ will somehow break previous record totals despite it getting less interesting every year?


Corporate donors say yes, community interest says no.


----------



## Girlboy69 (Jul 7, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> That's a good question. It's very sterile and corporate now aside from the grotesque tranny bulge shots, so I sometimes wonder if most of the money in the grand total is coming from companies not individuals.


I've kinda wondered if they don't have some sort of reserve to trickle in anonymous donations and artificially raise their grand total to make themselves seem more successful than they are. Iirc, they get to say 100% of proceeds go direct to the charity only for the charity to turn and pay GDQ management. It wouldn't surprise me if they had someone inflating the grand total for payback and slight profits, or if they had their own fund to do so.


----------



## Inside_Ventura (Jul 18, 2021)

Billy Mitchell released a video attacking Karl Jobst over Apollo Legend and hints he is going to sue Karl










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Jul 18, 2021)

Milly Bitchell said:


> GREETINGS


And my douche detector redlined at the first word. I think he'll find Karl a harder target than Apollo Legend.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 18, 2021)

Inside_Ventura said:


> Billy Mitchell released a video attacking Karl Jobst over Apollo Legend and hints he is going to sue Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How will he do that? Jobst is Australian. Is he retaining a lawyer in Australia?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jul 18, 2021)

Good, I hope he does. I could use an absolute shitshow. Billy has no ground to stand on and Karl has already said he refuses to be cucked into silence by him.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Jul 18, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Good, I hope he does. I could use an absolute shitshow. Billy has no ground to stand on and Karl has already said he refuses to be cucked into silence by him.


Karl already removed all mention of Billy bullying Apollo into suicide from the video this is all about.  Check the comments on bitchell's video.

Mistakes may have been made.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 18, 2021)

Czechem Republic said:


> Karl already removed all mention of Billy bullying Apollo into suicide from the video this is all about.  Check the comments on bitchell's video.
> 
> Mistakes may have been made.


Just like when he got up in arms about Der Feedhrer's comment about his mail-order bride, it seems he's shown his true cuckoldry once again.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jul 21, 2021)

Inside_Ventura said:


> Billy Mitchell released a video attacking Karl Jobst over Apollo Legend and hints he is going to sue Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do people still take Billy Michelle seriously? Everyone should know that he's a manipulative bully by now and sued a man to suicide.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 21, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Do people still take Billy Michelle seriously? Everyone should know that he's a manipulative bully by now and sued a man to suicide.


The thing about bullies is that they usually get away with it.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 21, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Do people still take Billy Michelle seriously? Everyone should know that he's a manipulative bully by now and sued a man to suicide.


The internet, and runnin' in particular, are so autistic that usually a win like he got in court turns into 'OMG TOTAL VINDICATION'.

Most everyone with a brain knows he's a piece of shit at this point though.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Jul 28, 2021)

At the end of Karl's latest video, he cleared up a couple of things.






tl;dw:

He incorrectly claimed that Billy's settlement with Apollo required him to pay money. He spoke with someone from Apollo's family, who confirmed that his wasn't the case.
He clarified that he was not accusing Bitchell of murder.


----------



## Activelo (Aug 25, 2021)

Karl uploaded a new video two days ago. 

In his words: "We take a look at the current retro video game bubble. We learn who caused it to happen, who is profiting, and what needs to be done to fix it."






On his twitter:

Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive
This guy claims to know who Karl was talking to.

Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive
The full statement:

Tweet / Archive


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 26, 2021)

Karl uploaded an hour ago and GODDAMN this is hilarious


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 27, 2021)

A relatively non-thottish female Twitch streamer accidentally discovered a significant skip in the original Metal Gear Solid. It seems if you take damage while leaning up against a certain door you're not supposed to be able to go through yet, the game might let you through anyway. Runners have been working on how to reliably replicate it and if it can be used elsewhere.


----------



## vorechicken (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello friends. None of this is news but I just found it funny and had to share. Today I got GDQ as a "recommended channel" on Twitch (odd because I'm banned). I haven't watched GDQ in like 4+ years so to see this thumbnail absolutely had me howling:



This is just their intermission screen, you can't make this up 
Their other intermission screens:








Not preachy at all and definitely not political in nature whatsoever  If you keep shouting the same lines at us eventually we'll all fall in line right? Only one opinion is allowed in speedrunning, and it's dictated by a group of fags who have no interest in actually playing games~


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Sep 23, 2021)

vorechicken said:


> Hello friends. None of this is news but I just found it funny and had to share. Today I got GDQ as a "recommended channel" on Twitch (odd because I'm banned). I haven't watched GDQ in like 4+ years so to see this thumbnail absolutely had me howling:
> View attachment 2561736
> This is just their intermission screen, you can't make this up
> Their other intermission screens:
> ...


Man, imagine watching some speeds play games to have a bit of escapism but then get modern day catchphrases shoved in your face. No wonder why these retards are constantly depressed.


----------



## D.Va (Sep 23, 2021)

I‘m surprised StopAsianHate is still a thing because after that John killed some prostitutes there was nothing tying it to a hate crime and the majority of anti-asian crimes to be seen are Tyrone mugging Chang. There’s nothing propelling it anymore. Except extracting money from the stupid, maybe.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 23, 2021)

"Hey Pope Negro, why do you only submit your times online and never show your face?"
"


vorechicken said:


> Hello friends. None of this is news but I just found it funny and had to share. Today I got GDQ as a "recommended channel" on Twitch (odd because I'm banned). I haven't watched GDQ in like 4+ years so to see this thumbnail absolutely had me howling:
> View attachment 2561736
> This is just their intermission screen, you can't make this up
> Their other intermission screens:
> ...


"
"...Oh."


----------



## MooseGump (Sep 23, 2021)

Karl uploaded a new video about Billy suing him and being cancelled


----------



## Decoy St. Chum (Sep 23, 2021)

MooseGump said:


> Karl uploaded a new video about Billy suing him and being cancelled


He's getting cancelled for TALKING to Rwhitegoose.
Fuck them and fuck niggers. What a fucking bullshit excuse to dogpile.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 23, 2021)

Decoy St. Chum said:


> He's getting cancelled for TALKING to Rwhitegoose.
> Fuck them and fuck niggers. What a fucking bullshit excuse to dogpile.


Goose is amazing, fuck these faggots.


----------



## Activelo (Sep 23, 2021)

MooseGump said:


> Karl uploaded a new video about Billy suing him and being cancelled


360p archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 23, 2021)

MooseGump said:


> Karl uploaded a new video about Billy suing him and being cancelled



Aw Geeze...

They insulted him for being a "a pale loser who looks like he has cancer". He actually has cancer that makes his skin lighter.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Sep 23, 2021)

My favorite part is him explaining in detail about how the titty implants were for himself.   

It's amazing what a little bad faith can do to an otherwise obvious joke.


----------



## Compositesludge (Sep 23, 2021)

I think we're about to see Karl speedrun Vinny's achievement of defeating a horrible cancelation attempt.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 23, 2021)

Compositesludge said:


> I think we're about to see Karl speedrun Vinny's achievement of defeating a horrible cancelation attempt.



Karl wins in the end.

Whenever he makes a mistake he can just point out that crazy people refused to give him the information.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 23, 2021)

MooseGump said:


> Karl uploaded a new video about Billy suing him and being cancelled


r/speedrun caught the faintest whiff of controversy and they threw him under the fucking bus. whole thread, "they always got weird vibes" from Karl, downvoting skeptics into oblivion. then when karl btfo's this clown bullshit, oh they always knew better, you can't just believe the internet blindly.
obligatory smug reddit equivocation when called out:



edit- inline links aren't working but archives here https://archive.md/uLyfi https://archive.md/8nlXS


----------



## awoo (Sep 23, 2021)

I wish his video ended where he just says "btw I am a bona fide Nazi and Heil Hitler you absolute legends"


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 24, 2021)

r/speedrun - Karl Jobst Video Respose to new Tomatoanus, allegations, and new Billy Mitchell Lawsuit
					

3,153 votes and 503 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				


















They closed the thread.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 24, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> r/speedrun - Karl Jobst Video Respose to new Tomatoanus, allegations, and new Billy Mitchell Lawsuit
> 
> 
> 3,153 votes and 503 comments so far on Reddit
> ...


Where's my "What a Shock!" Emote?


----------



## HexFag (Sep 24, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> r/speedrun - Karl Jobst Video Respose to new Tomatoanus, allegations, and new Billy Mitchell Lawsuit
> 
> 
> 3,153 votes and 503 comments so far on Reddit
> ...


I don't know why but the term "created a culture of dick jokes" grated on me something fierce. How miserable do redditors have to be to whine and bitch about something that kids in elementary school do?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 24, 2021)

HexFag said:


> I don't know why but the term "created a culture of dick jokes" grated on me something fierce. How miserable do redditors have to be to whine and bitch about something that kids in elementary school do?


>Miserable
>Redditors

I think you've answered your own question.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Sep 24, 2021)

Some other stuff from the thread linked by Slap47:


I don't think they're being ironic here.




Speaking of TomatoAnus, his response was...well...fucking fantastic:

https://archive.md/xcOtc
"He didn't address 50% of the issues" without saying a peep about what the 50% was, from digging around in the replies, allegedly he's claimed this "50%" was laid out to Karl in private, but he insisted on letting us in public know there is 50% we don't know that is mega bad still.
In unrelated news, TomatoAnus is definitely not assmad he took some bait, looking like an idiot and a snake in the process.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 24, 2021)

Really, Tomato did this? Geez. He always seemed one of the most based runners still allowed on GDQ (albeit he has to change his name for it). That's a real pity.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Sep 24, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Really, Tomato did this? Geez. He always seemed one of the most based runners still allowed on GDQ (albeit he has to change his name for it). That's a real pity.


For some reason, the name rings a bell and I feel like I may have watched him run something at GDQ, but I can't fucking find anything besides him running Fallout (I've never been interested in the series, let alone spedruns). Did he run something else, or does his name just stick out because it's obviously verboten in tranny gdq?


----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 24, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> For some reason, the name rings a bell and I feel like I may have watched him run something at GDQ, but I can't fucking find anything besides him running Fallout (I've never been interested in the series, let alone spedruns). Did he run something else, or does his name just stick out because it's obviously verboten in tranny gdq?


he recently did a run at a gdq under tomatoANGUS
he mostly does fallout runs, and but his channel also has explinations of other kinds of runs.


----------



## Jean Lafitte 1812 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> For some reason, the name rings a bell and I feel like I may have watched him run something at GDQ, but I can't fucking find anything besides him running Fallout (I've never been interested in the series, let alone spedruns). Did he run something else, or does his name just stick out because it's obviously verboten in tranny gdq?


TomatoAnus's videos on Youtube are mostly explaining the runs of Bethesda game speedruns in collaboration with high-level runners. Good explanations of tricks like Load Warping while also being fairly entertaining along the way. Considering his affinity for immature jokes such as his name, Tomato is a complete hypocrite for trying to ostracize Karl over similar immature jokes.

Karl's response was actually pretty great though. Favorite part is straight up admitting that the "pickup artist" video of him is cringe so he put the link in the description for everyone to enjoy. Him telling these people to go fuck themselves in no uncertain terms at the end is so satisfying. It is the only legitimate response to these people.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 24, 2021)

HarblMcDavid said:


>


"I evaluated someone to be a racist solely based on their skin color." Can't make this shit up.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Sep 24, 2021)

Slap47 said:


>


Speedrunners are always about going fast as soon as they hear something, defamatory statements included.
But why do we expect rationality from a group of turbo autists that play the same game over and over in hopes for something different?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Sep 24, 2021)

TIL we have a speedrunning thread.

The video is deleted now, so you'll have to take my word for it (but I am a true and honest fan and what person would dare lie on the Internet), but YouTube speedrun channel EZScape once had this long VOD of a stream where he talked about the whole Apollo Legend incident, like, a week to a month after he committed suicide. While he did (and still does, I imagine) express remorse over Apollo and how that all turned out, he mentioned that toward the tail end of the Apollo Legend drama, he was trying to avoid negative content and promote more positive news in the speedrunning community. He said that Apollo's infamous video about the Top 10 Speedrunners Caught Cheating was so successful that Apollo basically pivoted most of his content to fishing for drama to make similar videos, even when said drama really didn't exist. He also said that Apollo's negative content and the fervor behind it sorta spread through the speedrunning community and a lot more people were basically aping on any sorta drama that tended to happen, even if there really wasn't any. Part of me feels that a bunch of the recent witch hunts against both actual cheaters and false positives were most likely spurred from the community basically eating drama up.

And I mean, I really don't blame them. Why else are we on the Farms if not to devour drama and laugh at people? If it works it works, and unfortunately it is very easy to get people riled up.


----------



## MooseGump (Sep 25, 2021)

HexFag said:


> I don't know why but the term "created a culture of dick jokes" grated on me something fierce. How miserable do redditors have to be to whine and bitch about something that kids in elementary school do?


Redditors hang out by elementary schools all the time, so it's not that much of a surprise they get bullied by children


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 25, 2021)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> TIL we have a speedrunning thread.
> 
> The video is deleted now, so you'll have to take my word for it (but I am a true and honest fan and what person would dare lie on the Internet), but YouTube speedrun channel EZScape once had this long VOD of a stream where he talked about the whole Apollo Legend incident, like, a week to a month after he committed suicide. While he did (and still does, I imagine) express remorse over Apollo and how that all turned out, he mentioned that toward the tail end of the Apollo Legend drama, he was trying to avoid negative content and promote more positive news in the speedrunning community. He said that Apollo's infamous video about the Top 10 Speedrunners Caught Cheating was so successful that Apollo basically pivoted most of his content to fishing for drama to make similar videos, even when said drama really didn't exist. He also said that Apollo's negative content and the fervor behind it sorta spread through the speedrunning community and a lot more people were basically aping on any sorta drama that tended to happen, even if there really wasn't any. Part of me feels that a bunch of the recent witch hunts against both actual cheaters and false positives were most likely spurred from the community basically eating drama up.
> 
> And I mean, I really don't blame them. Why else are we on the Farms if not to devour drama and laugh at people? If it works it works, and unfortunately it is very easy to get people riled up.


I really doubt EZscapes representation of that situation. Ignoring what he did to Apollo to make me question everything he says, I just don't see the need to fabricate drama. The speed running Community naturally produces drama like the furry community so creator really needs to lie to find a good story. 

Speedrunning is pure autism and attracts extremist politics and personalities. There's nothing to lie about.


----------



## ShoFuKan (Oct 6, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> View attachment 2565564


Being a white nationalist and wanting white rights is somehow wrong?
On Karl, he seems fine. People take stuff he said outta context like they always do and telling them to go fug themselves is the correct move here.



Twitchbot made me lol, wouldn't be surprised if he did get it certified though, considering the community he's in.


----------



## FarCentrist (Oct 24, 2021)

I first learned about Karl from his retro games market scam video which was a good video. 

Shortly after, I found out about his autistic speedrunner past and his Nintendo 64 Goldeneye cringe. 

So he finally gets a world record after a million tries on livestream. He bursts into tears and his Asian girlfriend enters the room and comforts him by rubbing his head as if he was a child or a puppy.

What the fuck up wit that? What's their relationship like? Is she a replacement mother? Is she a mail order bride? Does she suck other men's dicks when he's busy speedrunning and is only with him for the money?


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Hmmpf! (Nov 17, 2021)

Is this award for 10 year olds roflmaoooo.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Nov 17, 2021)

Hmmpf! said:


> Is this award for 10 year olds roflmaoooo.
> 
> View attachment 2724521


Will dream hire another mathematician to prove he should have won?


----------



## Undersideofcwcspillow (Nov 20, 2021)

Hmmpf! said:


> Is this award for 10 year olds roflmaoooo.
> 
> View attachment 2724521


They should require people prove their identity to claim the award. Imagine if an Oscar was one by a fat slob pretending to be Ben Affleck in all his pictures.

I just want to see what kind of escapist fantasies the dream stans come up with when he walks on stage.


----------



## legtard respecter (Nov 27, 2021)

so recently there's been some controversy in the super mario sunshine speedrunning community over people alledgedly making anti-trans statements




and some alledgedly racist ones



speedrun.com's reaction? completely unperson these people out of existence. in total, 11 names are censored.
https://speedrun.com/sms
https://archive.vn/niLGu



pre unpersoning leaderboard (note the omission of both nebuladiv and equivocalgenius from the above)
https://archive.vn/q030d


----------



## Best Dio Dindu Nuffin (Nov 27, 2021)

legtard respecter said:


> so recently there's been some controversy in the super mario sunshine speedrunning community over people alledgedly making anti-trans statements
> View attachment 2755239
> and some alledgedly racist ones
> View attachment 2755241
> ...


This is actually disgusting. It seems like they reuploaded the videos of the records to a channel unaffiliated with the people who actually did the runs, even going so far as to mute the audio entirely just to make sure no one can ever identify the runner. I didn't realize this was something they COULD do, much less WOULD do. I guess this website isn't as unbiased as I had hoped...


----------



## Shaka Brah (Nov 27, 2021)

Kinda proving him right huh?


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Nov 27, 2021)

legtard respecter said:


> so recently there's been some controversy in the super mario sunshine speedrunning community over people alledgedly making anti-trans statements
> View attachment 2755239
> and some alledgedly racist ones
> View attachment 2755241
> ...


Kinda based ngl.


Best Dio Dindu Nuffin said:


> This is actually disgusting. It seems like they reuploaded the videos of the records to a channel unaffiliated with the people who actually did the runs, even going so far as to mute the audio entirely just to make sure no one can ever identify the runner. I didn't realize this was something they COULD do, much less WOULD do. I guess this website isn't as unbiased as I had hoped...


How is that allowed? Couldn't the runners strike the channels with DMCAs?


----------



## Boss Bass (Nov 27, 2021)

I would so much rather have people say racist things than waste their lives speedrunning.


----------



## HexFag (Nov 27, 2021)

Boss Bass said:


> I would so much rather have people say racist things than waste their lives speedrunning.


RETVRN


----------



## Shaka Brah (Nov 27, 2021)

BLEACHED.COM said:


> How is that allowed? Couldn't the runners strike the channels with DMCAs?


They absolutely could. It's not allowed.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Nov 27, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> They absolutely could. It's not allowed.


If they could kick off a lawsuit, that'd be great.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 27, 2021)

I bet one dogecoin that the mod who deleted their videos and reuploaded them on a different channel is a tranny.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Nov 27, 2021)

Raging Capybara said:


> I bet one dogecoin that the mod who deleted their videos and reuploaded them on a different channel is a tranny.


Aren't there rules against scamming retards?


----------



## Vodyanik (Nov 28, 2021)

HexFag said:


> RETVRN


Know what's funny? Werster previously spoke out in favor of removing records of problematic people. Now that they're removing people for saying gamer words I wonder if that clip will bite him in the ass.


cockle said:


> Werster weighed in on the situation
> 
> View attachment 1436835View attachment 1436836


----------



## Activelo (Nov 29, 2021)

The full report (A)

The archive didn't get everything, though, so here's the text archive.


> *Tareq’s Discord Server: Toxicity, Hostility, and Lies*
> 
> Content warning: rape, bullying, harassment, racism, transphobia, homophobia, pedophilia, ableism, slurs
> 
> ...


Edit: Attached a text archive of the Super Mario Sunshine Discord just in case.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Nov 29, 2021)

cockle said:


> Werster weighed in on the situation
> 
> View attachment 1436835View attachment 1436836





Vodyanik said:


> Know what's funny? Werster previously spoke out in favor of removing records of problematic people. Now that they're removing people for saying gamer words I wonder if that clip will bite him in the ass.


Werster types like a tranny, ngl.


----------



## Activelo (Dec 1, 2021)

Karl made an update video about the retro video game bubble.





Local archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm watching this video by Abyssoft and he just has to include clips of a runner with a furry avatar. It's so distracting!



legtard respecter said:


> so recently there's been some controversy in the super mario sunshine speedrunning community over people alledgedly making anti-trans statements
> View attachment 2755239
> and some alledgedly racist ones
> View attachment 2755241
> ...


I don't need any more reasons to hate speedrunners. My pockets are already full!


----------



## DarkSydeHyde (Dec 9, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I'm watching this video by Abyssoft and he just has to include clips of a runner with a furry avatar. It's so distracting!
> 
> 
> I don't need any more reasons to hate speedrunners. My pockets are already full!


Summoning Salt is at the end of his creative juice so I hope One day he will just stop and we will never learn that he is troon-furr.


----------



## Jimothy (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkSydeHyde said:


> Summoning Salt is at the end of his creative juice so I hope One day he will just stop and we will never learn that he is troon-furr.


What? Don't you like hearing about the bus stop analogy in ten different videos?


----------



## BowsersRectum (Dec 9, 2021)

Speedrunning drama never stops delivering the goods. The sunshine shit is pretty funny. The fact that so much dirty laundry can be aired out on people so consistently keeps me coming back to threads like this.


----------



## DarkSydeHyde (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimothy said:


> What? Don't you like hearing about the bus stop analogy in ten different videos?


I consooome the content and then I am excited about new content.


----------



## FarCentrist (Dec 10, 2021)

HexFag said:


> RETVRN


Back in the good old days of speed running. Truly the golden age of speedrunning.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 10, 2021)

5318008 said:


> Speedrunning drama never stops delivering the goods. The sunshine shit is pretty funny. The fact that so much dirty laundry can be aired out on people so consistently keeps me coming back to threads like this.


Which one sounds more interesting:
A troon shaved off 1 second from a WR or...
Some nobody is chimping out over a joke.


----------



## FarCentrist (Dec 10, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Which one sounds more interesting:
> A troon shaved off 1 second from a WR or...
> Some nobody is chimping out over a joke.


Option 3 is more interesting: socially awkward people playing 30 year old games and the drama that comes out of being socially awkward ("I would you prefer if you be quiet" chibi and the legend of zelda "if you didn't notice, I've been knitting" knitting girl and many more)


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 11, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


> Option 3 is more interesting: socially awkward people playing 30 year old games and the drama that comes out of being socially awkward ("I would you prefer if you be quiet" chibi and the legend of zelda "if you didn't notice, I've been knitting" knitting girl and many more)


Those examples you've listed are all old news. Just shows that tranny drama nowadays is boring af.

I bet no one would make a video on the Sunshine Racists because making cheater exposing videos is risky for the community as it is, why would they want to say that they have racists too? It'll rightfully drive people away.


----------



## FarCentrist (Dec 12, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Those examples you've listed are all old news. Just shows that tranny drama nowadays is boring af.


The AGDQs recently have been boring as fuck including the ones before Covid. 


Kuchipatchi said:


> I bet no one would make a video on the Sunshine Racists because making cheater exposing videos is risky for the community as it is, why would they want to say that they have racists too? It'll rightfully drive people away.


Interesting point. If the speedrunning community "do the right thing (tm)" by exposing sexists and racists in their community, they are admitting the speedrunning community have a sexist and racist problem.

Maybe the future of the speedrunning community to prevent itself from dying is to be more inclusive of nazis?


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Dec 12, 2021)

Jimothy said:


> What? Don't you like hearing about the bus stop analogy in ten different videos?


The time he said “four-wheeled vehicle of transportation” instead of bus made my blood boil.


----------



## Bender (Dec 12, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Which one sounds more interesting:
> A troon shaved off 1 second from a WR or...
> Some nobody is chimping out over a joke.


The second. I don't care if someone happens to be a tranny and made a new world record, but someone freaking out over a joke? Yeah, count me in.


Kuchipatchi said:


> I bet no one would make a video on the Sunshine Racists because making cheater exposing videos is risky for the community as it is, why would they want to say that they have racists too? It'll rightfully drive people away.


Nothing's stopping you from doing it.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 13, 2021)

Bender said:


> The second. I don't care if someone happens to be a tranny and made a new world record, but someone freaking out over a joke? Yeah, count me in.


Same. Whenever a video drops about a new world record, I only care about the glitches used and the technical side of it than the record or it's runner.
Or better yet, cheating videos because some people can get a little crafty or have a meltdown when they get caught.


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 18, 2021)

A Fable speedrunner has just trooned out, He went by the name by cleansera but now goes by seravenza.
Found a funny and sometimes creepy post where he talks about finding out he was a troon.


Spoiler: full text



Big personal life change, but ultimately for the better ​Hey, everyone! I've got an important announcement to share with you all. I finally realized that there were several signs screaming at me that I am a trans girl. I'm pre-HRT, as this is still a very recent revelation. Obviously this wasn't something I started to accept lightly because I've spent the last 27 years of my life thinking that I was a male and that I should try to find happiness with that, when I see now that I always knew deep down that that would never have worked.

My upbringing was fairly traditional, but thankfully it was never religious nor conservative within my immediate family. I had often wondered what being born a girl would have been like, but every time I did I'd fairly write it off not only as just a silly daydream, but one that literally everybody would have had. Alas, I recently learned that the majority of cisgender individuals in fact don't do this - certainly not multiple times throughout their lives - and my mom had all but cemented this for me when I came out to her as she's never been one for traditionally feminine hobbies or activities, however she's never at any point doubted her womanhood.

I have rarely ever felt like there have been any good photos of me. I've heard all my life how I "look just like my mother, only a male version of her". I like my mother's face rather a lot, but I have seldom appreciated my own face. I've just never been able to look at myself in that favorable of a light. Having dealt with nagging low self-esteem since my teenage years didn't help this any. In more recent times though, especially since I started losing weight, I have grown increasingly more dissatisfied with my masculine body, most recently to the point of repulsion. I'd thought about shaving my body hair before, but always figured there would be no point in doing so because it'll just come back anyway, and with a vengeance. Then there's my facial hair. I had never been able stomach it beyond a certain length. I'd confided in friends way before this that I'd be happy to never have to shave again.

Due to the pandemic, I had more than my fair share of free time for introspection where I determined that I'm pansexual, with a definite preference towards femininity, but pan nonetheless. If I like the body, I like the body, and there's nothing wrong with that. That still holds true, but it also led to me realizing that while I appreciate the aesthetic of a feminine body, I was also envious of people who could present in such a manner. I finally decided to do a trial run of sorts with shaving one of my arms. It felt weird at first because it was just something I'd never done before but over the next day or two, I couldn't get over how right it felt.

Another sign that I never thought about was the way I always gravitated towards female character options in the video games when available. I never thought of it in the stereotypical way of "If I'm gonna be looking at my character's ass all game..." Rather, I just felt more comfortable with it and I never questioned it. It just felt normal to me. Back when I first played Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic on my family's original Xbox, my character choice was female and one of the random name choices came up with the name "Seraya", a name that I would carry on to many future girl characters of mine for games I'd play. That name exists as the latter half of my username we know as "CleanSera". The "Clean" part of that name was just my second WoW main, "Cleanwah," a male Night Elf Priest. "Cleanwah" was short for "Clean n'wah", a slight Morrowind reference that nobody ever caught onto when I played WoW. I would later end up gender changing that character and naming her "Nalcarya", also from Morrowind, after the fine alchemist in Balmora so it was still close to home for me. We can see which of those names withstood the test of time better. 

My deadname is inherently and undeniably masculine. I had never cared for it much because at no point in my life have I felt I could truly identify with it, and that was just something that I thought I'd just learn to live with. I already kind of dread the time between now and when I'll be able to legally change it because, at this point, it's just not who I am. Odds are I'll probably change my whole name as and when I'm legally able: first, middle, and last. My middle name is the first name of my father whom I've not heard from in probably the last decade - nor do I care to. My last name is also his last name. He was never much of a father to any of his kids, and I'd wanted to distance myself from that connection already for that reason. Now I have some further incentive to do so.

My egg is still pretty freshly cracked and all of this will take me a long time to get used to. Even while I typed this all out originally, my brain was still trying to doubt being trans and "rationalize" these points in a way that wouldn't require a committal transition away from my AGAB. I know such "rationalization" is just furthering the denial of real dysphoria, and that will leave me no happier. There are some more feelings and signs I've not listed, and I'm sure there are many more signs I've still not yet realized to be signs. I know in my heart that I want to transition. I know the early stages of my transition will be trying - probably more than I yet realize. Thankfully though, I know I must needs push through the doubt, do what I feel is right for me, find my happiness, and live my truth.

So hi, everyone! I'm SeraVenza (she/her), and I'm an understandably nervous AF trans gaymer girl who will definitely be needing the support of her loved ones at many points along the road of her journey! <3








						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter




					www.twitlonger.com
				











						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

archived 18 Dec 2021 13:48:47 UTC




					archive.md
				






			https://twitter.com/SeraVenza
		









						SeraVenza (formerly CleanSera) (@SeraVenza) / Twitter
					

archived 18 Dec 2021 13:49:53 UTC




					archive.md
				












						SeraVenza - Twitch
					

Usually Fable speedruns, but I play other things too every now and then. :)




					www.twitch.tv
				











						SeraVenza - Twitch
					

archived 18 Dec 2021 13:50:24 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## FarCentrist (Dec 18, 2021)

Another speedrunner, another troon.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Dec 18, 2021)

Wanting to look at girls when playing a video game means you are a troon, definitely not that you want to look at a girl.

Other than that, it looks like the same old "Identity politics told me none of this stuff meshes with my current identity, so i'd better change it" and then there's going to be the wash of support and telling himself that he's done the right thing, and it won't hit him until it's too late that it was a rash decision.


----------



## Undersideofcwcspillow (Dec 19, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


> The AGDQs recently have been boring as fuck including the ones before Covid.


Out of curiosity do you just watch or have you attended?


----------



## FarCentrist (Dec 20, 2021)

Undersideofcwcspillow said:


> Out of curiosity do you just watch or have you attended?


The troons and autism would be too much for me to handle to attend physically.

Judging from the agdq marathons over the years, there's lot less excitement and unpredictability and spontaneity and a lot of this can be blamed on the event being corporatized and the meddling of the troons making event goers stick to the script instead talking whatever. It's how we got the gem that was chibi/aquana. 

Also no this:


----------



## Undersideofcwcspillow (Dec 20, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


> The troons and autism would be too much for me to handle to attend physically.
> 
> Judging from the agdq marathons over the years, there's lot less excitement and unpredictability and spontaneity and a lot of this can be blamed on the event being corporatized and the meddling of the troons making event goers stick to the script instead talking whatever. It's how we got the gem that was chibi/aquana.
> 
> Also no this:


Personally i think the variety of runs has gone up and for people who are sick of seeing the same kaizos over and over, that's exciting. The showcases of stuff like Clone Hero or Stepmania are always good. But at the same time the lack of a bonus stream and less couch interaction has really killed the vibe. Runs are very professional, and pretty much every runner is thinking "how can i use this time to maximize my gain as a streamer?" 

Outside of the stream room, it's pretty much the same. Most of the fun at GDQs is parties and stuff in town like Escape Rooms. So that hasn't changed. AGDQ 2019 they really cracked down on parties, and hotel staff would literally wait in the hall until you started making noise, then claim there was a "complaint." But that was the hotel's doing, not event staff.

I think, as bad as the actual stream gets, staff will never be able to take away what actually makes GDQs fun to attend. They could try, but people would just end up doing what Fatbody did and getting Airbnbs to party in offsite.


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


>


Werster's Australian, I think Aussies are born with a license to shitpost IRL without consequence.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 21, 2021)

Bender said:


> Werster's Australian, I think Aussies are born with a license to shitpost IRL without consequence.


Aussies have a license to use the word "cunt" with impunity, which makes me jealous.


----------



## FarCentrist (Dec 21, 2021)

Bender said:


> Werster's Australian, I think Aussies are born with a license to shitpost IRL without consequence.


I don't think there's many blacks over there in Australia so that helps


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


> I don't think there's many blacks over there in Australia so that helps


I think Trihex (who's black) is on the couch right behind him and even he laughed, because Australians are inherently funny. Ozlandians and their antics put Florida Man to shame.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jan 26, 2022)

Apparently this guy was the /r/antiwork mod who did the terrible interview with Fox News:






						Runs - dcleyre192 - speedrun.com
					

Speedrunning leaderboards, resources, forums, and more!




					www.speedrun.com


----------



## BowsersRectum (Jan 26, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Apparently this guy was the /r/antiwork mod who did the terrible interview with Fox News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Of course_ they're a speedrunner of a long RPG game with no substance.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 26, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Apparently this guy was the /r/antiwork mod who did the terrible interview with Fox News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>tranny
>kingdom hearts fan
>speedrunning
>rapist
Please God I can't take much more of this. It's every stereotype come to life.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 26, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> The troons and autism would be too much for me to handle to attend physically.
> 
> Judging from the agdq marathons over the years, there's lot less excitement and unpredictability and spontaneity and a lot of this can be blamed on the event being corporatized and the meddling of the troons making event goers stick to the script instead talking whatever. It's how we got the gem that was chibi/aquana.
> 
> Also no this:


And somehow Trihax or whatever his name was (its been awhile) was able to not freak out. Oh what a time to be alive.


----------



## DarkSydeHyde (Jan 27, 2022)

BTW: There was GDQ. I noticed thanks to youtube recommendations. That shit is so sterile. No commentary, no crowd, no heterosexuals. But wait, we have pronouns everywhere.
At least there's still ESA.


----------



## Activelo (Feb 1, 2022)

Archive (360p):




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SkiHawk (Feb 1, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Archive (360p):
> View attachment 2943513


as someone who's lurked in the GH community for a few years, this was one of the worst fucking things to happen in a while


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 1, 2022)

SkiHawk said:


> as someone who's lurked in the GH community for a few years, this was one of the worst fucking things to happen in a while


TLDR on the guy's relevance?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Feb 1, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> TLDR on the guy's relevance?


Big community guy, tons of world first clears, was well enough known that accusations that he was cheating were merely "looked" into and nobody actually scrutinized him because of how popular and skilled he was.


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 1, 2022)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Big community guy, tons of world first clears, was well enough known that accusations that he was cheating were merely "looked" into and nobody actually scrutinized him because of how popular and skilled he was.


I really don't get these people who are able to get famous in such a niche as this yet never actually get proficient at the subject matter.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 2, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> I really don't get these people who are able to get famous in such a niche as this yet never actually get proficient at the subject matter.


Didn't you watch the video? He's extremely good, just not quite as good as he led you to believe.


----------



## ︈︈︈ (Feb 2, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> I really don't get these people who are able to get famous in such a niche as this yet never actually get proficient at the subject matter.


It also tends to be that many high profile cheaters don't do it out of a _lack _of skill, rather that they're already good at the task and feel as though they "deserve" a bit of an extra boost when they can't quite make the goal.


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 2, 2022)

Do Guitar Hero experts ever regret not spending 500 hours on a real guitar instead?


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Feb 4, 2022)

Though I have never done any speed-running myself, nor have I ever watched any streams I am really fascinated by speed-running channels like Summoning Salt that show the high points without having to sit through hours of resets. However, one thing has stuck out to me... every single time I hear a runner reffered to as 'she' I look it up and in 100% of cases they are always a troon. That got me to thinking how in watching lots of speed-running content covering many diverse games I have never seen an actual woman discussed in world record level play. So, I am just curious... are there any top level runners who are _actually_ female? I think it'd make a good video topic for someone to actually cover... and I can't be the only one to think of it, but my suspicion is doing so what get the creator flak for being 'transphobic'.


----------



## BowsersRectum (Feb 4, 2022)

Professor G. Raff said:


> Though I have never done any speed-running myself, nor have I ever watched any streams I am really fascinated by speed-running channels like Summoning Salt that show the high points without having to sit through hours of resets. However, one thing has stuck out to me... every single time I hear a runner reffered to as 'she' I look it up and in 100% of cases they are always a troon. That got me to thinking how in watching lots of speed-running content covering many diverse games I have never seen an actual woman discussed in world record level play. So, I am just curious... are there any top level runners who are _actually_ female? I think it'd make a good video topic for someone to actually cover... and I can't be the only one to think of it, but my suspicion is doing so what get the creator flak for being 'transphobic'.


I think the problem is that a lot of biological females don't need to get good at the games to get a consistent stream of viewers and cash flow for obvious simp-related reasons. In order to make a video about biological females being good at speedrunning you'd also have to turn around and make a video about transgendered speedrunners, and you'd probably still end up getting enough flak from the trans community to make you kill yourself. Speedrunners seem to like to make people speedrun life (RIP Apollo Legend)

It's been nearly 10 years since I've been a stream monster and FlyingFox is the only female I remember that was dominant. She's fairly good at a few sonic games and has ran at a few marathons: https://www.speedrun.com/user/flyingfox

One other I'd mention became a v-tuber and it makes me uncomfortable to watch now. Beuchiism isn't particularly good at any game, but does a "sprashfecta" each year (all original Spyro/Crash trilogy games 100% or equivalent) and she seems to consistently finish and do OK on them. https://www.speedrun.com/user/Beuchiism

The only other person I can remember who seemed good at games was EssentiaFour, but I think she got GDQ spots because she is a female https://www.speedrun.com/user/EssentiaFour

I'm sure I'm missing someone... anybody else know?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Feb 10, 2022)

Professor G. Raff said:


> However, one thing has stuck out to me... every single time I hear a runner reffered to as 'she' I look it up and in 100% of cases they are always a troon.


That's exactly what I've noticed too. It becomes really distracting because you know they're actually guys with a womanhood fetish. If the commentators just used 'they', it might slip under the radar a bit.

I remember one time when SummoningSalt was talking about the Mario Kart Wii ultra shortcuts being done and addressed the runner as "she" but the name sounded familiar so I went back a few videos and the runner was addressed as a guy.

"Yep, I knew it." I said to myself.

It's like with the video about the dude who beat Ocarina of Time in the SSBB demo. I saw that he had long hair and knew he must be trans or something and I looked at his overlay and saw "They/them". Ever since then, if I saw pronouns on a video, I'd leave right away.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Feb 10, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> That's exactly what I've noticed too. It becomes really distracting because you know they're actually guys with a womanhood fetish. If the commentators just used 'they', it might slip under the radar a bit.
> 
> I remember one time when SummoningSalt was talking about the Mario Kart Wii ultra shortcuts being done and addressed the runner as "she" but the name sounded familiar so I went back a few videos and the runner was addressed as a guy.
> 
> ...


Bro, those are literally the two videos I had in mind, haha. Watching the SSBB demo one is what is what motivated me to write the post in the first place. The Mario Kart Wii one was the first time I looked up a runner referred to as she to find it was a tranny.

glad to know my experience is not unique in that regard.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Feb 10, 2022)

Professor G. Raff said:


> Bro, those are literally the two videos I had in mind, haha. Watching the SSBB demo one is what is what motivated me to write the post in the first place. The Mario Kart Wii one was the first time I looked up a runner referred to as she to find it was a tranny.
> 
> glad to know my experience is not unique in that regard.






I had this video on in the background while working, the dude says "She" so I did a little background check and low and behold...
Yeah, a tranny. ALWAYS a tranny.

Edit: I find it funny when these speedrun videos have inspirational music playing over montages, trying to make it look triumphant but all they're doing is playing a kid's game.


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 14, 2022)

5318008 said:


> I think the problem is that a lot of biological females don't need to get good at the games to get a consistent stream of viewers and cash flow for obvious simp-related reasons.


To use manosphere parlance, biological females don't need to be good at anything. They just need to be. 

Women have inherent value. 
Men only have value they create or work for. 
Troons have negative value.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Feb 20, 2022)

Probably a weird question but how mainstream is speedrunning right now?

Channels like Karl Jobst, EZscape and Summoning Salt have made it easy to learn about a game's record process and GDQ and such make a big deal out of speedrunning but other than that, what else is there?

Games are too competitive or technical for the average player to engage in or takes too much time to learn essential techniques. Speedrun livestreams are boring as hell but you MIGHT witness a new record happen.

What kind of prestige do you get for holding a world record for even a couple days? "I have the world record in Super Mario Bros, care to come in bed with me?"

It still seems like a niche thing to me but I wonder what you guys think.


----------



## Least Concern (Feb 20, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Probably a weird question but how mainstream is speedrunning right now?


Go ask anyone in your family or friends who is at most a casual gamer if they know anything about it. I suspect some will be familiar with the concept but even they probably wouldn’t be able to name any notable speedrunners or events in the space. It’s all pretty niche.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Feb 20, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> What kind of prestige do you get for holding a world record for even a couple days? "I have the world record in Super Mario Bros, care to come in bed with me?"


>he didn't master the frame perfect clit-flick
sad


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 20, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> "I have the world record in Super Mario Bros, care to come in bed with me?"


Thats probably one of the ten most prestigious records in the whole of gaming. If not for spergery that guy actually could get mad pussy from it.


----------



## Piss Bear (Feb 20, 2022)

whatever I feel like said:


> Thats probably one of the ten most prestigious records in the whole of gaming. If not for spergery that guy actually could get mad pussy from it.


Tranny bussy maybe.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Feb 21, 2022)

brutal poodle said:


> Tranny bussy maybe.


I think he's right. Some of the arcade-era dudes made a lot of actual IRL money from their prestige when those things were relatively niche. Now that it's a big deal, being the literal best player at a game people have actually heard of (Super Mario Bros, or whatever) can get you real clout at a convention if you leverage it properly (say, coming to give a panel on the game). And conventions are sweaty, nasty sexpits where BPD chicks will fuck anyone with clout.


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 21, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Probably a weird question but how mainstream is speedrunning right now?


I don't think it's mainstream at all despite how many views speedrun videos might get on youtube.

Let's look at gaming more generally. I would say speedrunning in general is less mainstream than fighting game competitions, online game team tournaments like league of legends, and mmorpgs (world of warcraft, final fantasy 14) and other online games like call of duty and fortnite.

Maybe certain speedruns get mainstream publicity like Tetris matches and high scores, and super mario 1 speedruns but they're popular because they're popular normie games, not because they're speedruns.

One problem with some game speedruns is that they're very technical and normies don't get stuff like rng or iframes or frame perfect etc. Lots of behind the scenes stuff is going on and you can only appreciate it if you're a hardcore fan which most people are not.

Compare this with street fighter 5 tournaments. Sure there's lots of technical stuff behind the scenes but the basics are easily understandable just by watching. Eg this guy lost because he had faster reactions than the other guy. That guy lost because his HP went to 0 first. That guy probably  won because he had more super meters/resources so he could take more risks. My point is even if you've never played street fighter 5, it's easier to get into it as a watcher compared to your average speedrun where all you see is shit happening, apparently fast shit.

Another thing is who talks about speed runs in real life? You know world of warcraft is mainstream when south park dedicates an episode to it. You know fortnite is mainstream when Stephen Colbert and Trevor Noah cringily does the fortnite dance.

Speedruns are about as common and relevant in real life as the trannies that play them: not much. Wake me up when John Oliver does a segment on why speedrunning is progressive and antifacist or whatever.

One last thing argument against speed running becoming mainstream. Have you seen who actually speedruns? If you thought sonicfox and glty (or however you spell it, that street fighter tranny who was banned by capcom for sexual harassment imagine my shock) was hard to look at, speedrunners are even worse.


----------



## Best Dio Dindu Nuffin (Feb 21, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Wake me up when John Oliver does a segment on why speedrunning is progressive and antifacist or whatever.


Not quite what you asked for, but: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvLwpnn1F4Y


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 21, 2022)

Best Dio Dindu Nuffin said:


> Not quite what you asked for, but: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvLwpnn1F4Y


Well shit, I missed that one. Well you can tell I don't watch post-Stewart Colbert.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 1, 2022)

Best Dio Dindu Nuffin said:


> Not quite what you asked for, but: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvLwpnn1F4Y


I remember hearing about Mitch making a TV appearance doing the glitch but never watched it till now.

He has released a video comparing the US and Japanese version of SMB3 but the maths is too convoluted for me to understand.


----------



## 40 Year Old Boomer (Mar 2, 2022)

Vanilla speed runs are so boring.  Randomizers are usually fun to watch, and even better to play.


----------



## BowsersRectum (Mar 2, 2022)

New Karl video https://youtu.be/f4jmS6e0kNg

I don't know how people can do 6 hour long speedruns. This glitch is really cool though and it will be interesting to see how else the game can break.


----------



## FarCentrist (Mar 2, 2022)

40 Year Old Boomer said:


> Vanilla speed runs are so boring.  Randomizers are usually fun to watch, and even better to play.


I personally find randomizers uninteresting because of, ironically, the randomness. I prefer speedruns that have a set goal and the way to the goal is filled with challenges everyone knows and expects. Therefore, everyone is focused on the speed of the run. The shining example is the Super Metroid 4 way races from old AGDQ. Everyone's on the same path, fighting the same bosses, but it's the little differences and the specific risk taking to make up for lost time that make each of the speedrunners unique.

Also imagine being so autistic and shut in that after spending 1000 hours playing a single game and getting bored of it, you play a randomized version of it for another 1000 hours.


----------



## 40 Year Old Boomer (Mar 2, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> I personally find randomizers uninteresting because of, ironically, the randomness. I prefer speedruns that have a set goal and the way to the goal is filled with challenges everyone knows and expects. Therefore, everyone is focused on the speed of the run. The shining example is the Super Metroid 4 way races from old AGDQ. Everyone's on the same path, fighting the same bosses, but it's the little differences and the specific risk taking to make up for lost time that make each of the speedrunners unique.


Whatever floats your boat, but I like watching people having to adapt on the fly, having to deal with less than ideal situations (like a LOZ dungeon that managed to roll up "oops, all wizzrobes"), and new techniques and strategies that aren't possible or practical in a vanilla run.


FarCentrist said:


> Also imagine being so autistic and shut in that after spending 1000 hours playing a single game and getting bored of it, you play a randomized version of it for another 1000 hours.


I think you just perfectly described the MMORPG genre.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Mar 2, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> I personally find randomizers uninteresting because of, ironically, the randomness. I prefer speedruns that have a set goal and the way to the goal is filled with challenges everyone knows and expects. Therefore, everyone is focused on the speed of the run. The shining example is the Super Metroid 4 way races from old AGDQ. Everyone's on the same path, fighting the same bosses, but it's the little differences and the specific risk taking to make up for lost time that make each of the speedrunners unique.
> 
> Also imagine being so autistic and shut in that after spending 1000 hours playing a single game and getting bored of it, you play a randomized version of it for another 1000 hours.


With the randomized versions, there's the matter of knowing the game better than usual, with entering areas that might usually be ignored or coming up with routes on the fly to optimize a unique run, as was just mentioned. Randomizers also tend to bring old glitches back into relevance when they become necessary for progress or even have them used in ways they weren't previously used. From a technical point of view, randomizers are good at reviving the analysis that dies out when speedruns stagnate.


----------



## Ass_manager (Mar 2, 2022)

Sometimes I agree with whatever floats your boat, but I feel most speedrunners are not healthy societal persons, but weed shut-ins who should be bullied into behaving normally more.


----------



## FarCentrist (Mar 2, 2022)

Ass_manager said:


> Sometimes I agree with whatever floats your boat, but I feel most speedrunners are not healthy societal persons, but weed shut-ins who should be bullied into behaving normally more.


No matter what kind of speedruns you like, I am happy that you enjoy it. I also fully support your statement.


----------



## mickjag (Mar 3, 2022)

I didn't know in which thread to comment in, since there are at least two of them, but nevermind anyway.
So...fucking hell man, "Frost fatales" event is up and IT"S ALL FUCKING TRANNIES. Like I'm not even joking, 3/4 of "woman speedrunning community" are trannies and not even the passable type. 
Fuck GDQ for promoting these disgusting abominations that all they did was getting addicted to porn and some videya. Fuck that shit...honestly just looking at some of these speedrunners makes me wanna puke broo... . . .  .   .   .      .        .        .


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Mar 3, 2022)

mickjag said:


> I didn't know in which thread to comment in, since there are at least two of them, but nevermind anyway.
> So...fucking hell man, "Frost fatales" event is up and IT"S ALL FUCKING TRANNIES. Like I'm not even joking, 3/4 of "woman speedrunning community" are trannies and not even the passable type.
> Fuck GDQ for promoting these disgusting abominations that all they did was getting addicted to porn and some videya. Fuck that shit...honestly just looking at some of these speedrunners makes me wanna puke broo... . . .  .   .   .      .        .        .


Trying to promote women in your gaming space that is predominantly men? What better way to showcase them than with a bunch of men in wigs that wish they were women.


----------



## FarCentrist (Mar 4, 2022)

If AGDQ actually wanted to promote women in speedrunning, they'd get some chads to speedrun. Promote Chads in speedrunning, and the women will come. 

Witness the female thirst of Henry Caville doing something mundane like building a pc. https://www.instagram.com/p/CCs-N1Eh2Z5/

Instead we get trannies. Imagine you're a female gamer. Would you feel encouraged to join AGDQ knowing that there's a bunch of men wearing dresses waiting for you?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 6, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Instead we get trannies. Imagine you're a female gamer. Would you feel encouraged to join AGDQ knowing that there's a bunch of men wearing dresses waiting for you?


I would be DIScouraged to engage with speedrunners, especially they lump my existence in with perverts' fetishes.
I'm staying away from speedrunning content on YT (I still watch Jobst though) because of all the dudes in the community mocking females with their womanface.


----------



## Gaynigger (Mar 27, 2022)

> Up until 2 months ago I was the MegaMan Legends Any% Easy PC record holder, but I just found out that I lost that record by a huge margin. (Pretty much halved my time.) I have dyspraxia so I already know that my hands can't keep up with the run that beat mine, so I can't challenge the person, but that record meant a lot to me since it was the only thing I've ever achieved in my 29 years of being alive. I'm really depressed and discouraged to learn that I was beaten so easily and by such a large margin, and that I've lost the only thing that had any meaning to me. It was honestly the only thing I could be proud of because I worked so hard and despite my hands not wanting to cooperate I got a decent time. How should I deal with this?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 27, 2022)

> How should I deal with this?


Get some rope.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Mar 28, 2022)

Pick a meme game a become a "WR holder" again.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 28, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> If AGDQ actually wanted to promote women in speedrunning, they'd get some chads to speedrun. Promote Chads in speedrunning, and the women will come.
> 
> Witness the female thirst of Henry Caville doing something mundane like building a pc. https://www.instagram.com/p/CCs-N1Eh2Z5/
> 
> Instead we get trannies. Imagine you're a female gamer. Would you feel encouraged to join AGDQ knowing that there's a bunch of men wearing dresses waiting for you?


Wirtual and zoast show up all the time.


----------



## FarCentrist (Apr 5, 2022)

You forgot the link gaynigger. I was going to tell you to kill yourself.

https://www.reddit.com/r/speedrun/comments/tphsl9/how_do_you_deal_with_losing_a_record_if_you_know/

Speedrunning isn't this guy's only problem.

He's also a sexflag-fag who doesn't identify as either gender.





						r/demisexuality - Comment by u/ZodiacPaladin on ”I made two personalized flags”
					

16 votes and 17 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




Metroid Dread almost caused him to kill himself because it was so hard.

And he was unhappy because he lost internet points because he had the wrong fire emblem opinion.





						r/demisexuality - Comment by u/ZodiacPaladin on ”I made two personalized flags”
					

16 votes and 17 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




The only question is will he kill himself first or troon out first (and then 41% himself)


----------



## Markass the Worst (May 1, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> If AGDQ actually wanted to promote women in speedrunning, they'd get some chads to speedrun. Promote Chads in speedrunning, and the women will come.
> 
> Witness the female thirst of Henry Caville doing something mundane like building a pc. https://www.instagram.com/p/CCs-N1Eh2Z5/
> 
> Instead we get trannies. Imagine you're a female gamer. Would you feel encouraged to join AGDQ knowing that there's a bunch of men wearing dresses waiting for you?


Meanwhile, despite all the pandering that GDQ does for "women," some people still think they aren't doing enough.


https://twitter.com/Keizaron/status/1520616227168677888 / https://archive.ph/RVIQO


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 1, 2022)

Remember when the focus of GDQ was on raising charity for cancer/doctors without borders? Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## Gaynigger (May 1, 2022)

Markass the Worst said:


> Meanwhile, despite all the pandering that GDQ does for "women," some people still think they aren't doing enough.
> View attachment 3236773
> https://twitter.com/Keizaron/status/1520616227168677888 / https://archive.ph/RVIQO


Without checking I'm willing to bet that the actual number is at most 5.

So I looked at some list of "women" speedrunners that got posted to Twitter. Many instead listed "non-men" and counted everyone who doesn't have pronouns in his bio, I'm gonna disregard those.

Your first "woman" is:
*DemonChildElise*
a vtuber tranny with an obvious male voice




The second "woman" is:
*Vynn / Vynnada*

I'm leaning towards actual woman on this one, but the dataset is small and the voice does sound a bit masculine.

The third "woman" is:
*SaberaMesia*


Spoiler: scary







Your browser is not able to display this video.






The fourth "woman" is:
*Lizstar*
who identifies as a female goblin


The fifth "woman" is:
*RUBIEHART*




The sixth "woman" is:
*starsmiley*
I recall this name as being a tranny and the voice sounds masculine, but I'm not finding any proof right now.


The seventh "woman" is:
*Nukkuler
*
A real biologically female Instagram thot it seems.

The eigth "woman" is:
*shovda*




The ninth "woman" is
*Shoujo*







The tenth "woman" is
*FlannelKat*





*ليمن *_*الله برحمته علينا*_


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (May 1, 2022)

Gaynigger said:


> So I looked at some list of "women" speedrunners that got posted to Twitter. Many instead listed "non-men" and counted everyone who doesn't have pronouns in his bio, I'm gonna disregard those.
> 
> Your first "woman" is:
> *DemonChildElise*
> ...


>not enough "womxn" after this fucking post
ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 1, 2022)

Gaynigger said:


> The seventh "woman" is:
> *Nukkuler
> 
> 
> ...


What's it with thots and cows?
She should have had a black sheep hat because she's the only woman listed.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 2, 2022)

Gaynigger said:


> So I looked at some list of "women" speedrunners that got posted to Twitter. Many instead listed "non-men" and counted everyone who doesn't have pronouns in his bio, I'm gonna disregard those.
> 
> Your first "woman" is:
> *DemonChildElise*
> ...


Scroll back far enough and I did a "woman analysis" of a GDQ two or three years ago. It included like two real women and maybe eight trannies.


----------



## DoubleD (May 2, 2022)

If MTFs don't count towards diversity targets, then surely non-binary smol beans like Amber Cyprian _do_ count as women?


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (May 3, 2022)

Why do all these diversity promoters keep forgetting that equal representation isn't gonna work when only 1% of your community is female? And when you add to that that the people you want at GDQ have to be actually some of the better ones (the women just don't really end up at the top of the boards, sadly), and be able to travel to the location (excluding basically anyone outside of the US), and be somewhat entertaining (a stretch for a majority of those that haven't been banned for being too funny), I'm honestly surprised they managed to get even 10 women on (by birth or otherwise).

I'd be all for more women at the event, but it's just not a hobby many pick up, so instead of yelling "mUh RePrEsEnAtIon" on Twitter, these idiots should get women they know into the scene (after they get to know women, of course).


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 3, 2022)

Being entertaining isn't strictly necessary, that is the couch's job. Another factor is the ~community~ aspect where the in-group for a game basically gets to choose among themselves what category will be run and who will be running it. Also, have they announced whether AGDQ will be in person this year?


----------



## Tanner Glass (May 5, 2022)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> Why do all these diversity promoters keep forgetting that equal representation isn't gonna work when only 1% of your community is female? And when you add to that that the people you want at GDQ have to be actually some of the better ones (the women just don't really end up at the top of the boards, sadly), and be able to travel to the location (excluding basically anyone outside of the US), and be somewhat entertaining (a stretch for a majority of those that haven't been banned for being too funny), I'm honestly surprised they managed to get even 10 women on (by birth or otherwise).
> 
> I'd be all for more women at the event, but it's just not a hobby many pick up, so instead of yelling "mUh RePrEsEnAtIon" on Twitter, these idiots should get women they know into the scene (after they get to know women, of course).


There is a 0% chance that more women get into speedrunning, primarily because non-speedrunning livestreaming is thousands of times easier and more lucrative.

Speedrunning is a very small community and very few people make "decent" livings by doing it, with very few historical exemptions. An actual female has a myriad of better options by doing virtually anything else.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 5, 2022)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> these idiots should get women they know into the scene


Do you think speedrunners know how to talk to women, let alone make friends with one?


----------



## Least Concern (May 6, 2022)

Tanner Glass said:


> There is a 0% chance that more women get into speedrunning, primarily because non-speedrunning livestreaming is thousands of times easier and more lucrative.


To be fair, I don't think male speedrunners get into it for the money either. It's just a hobby which requires a certain degree of autism to do well, and that sort of autism is just far more prevalent in men than in women. It's also why you see fewer women in model railroad clubs or doing high-level electrical engineering. There's no reason why women can't do just as well as men in these sorts of things, but they tend not to have the chemical imbalances in their brains that would cause them to find it interesting enough to invest a lot of time into in the first place.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 7, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> There's no reason why women can't do just as well as men in these sorts of things, but they tend not to have the chemical imbalances in their brains that would cause them to find it interesting enough to invest a lot of time into in the first place.


I love to try and get the fastest time I can get in Mario Kart but I'm not going to study each and every aspect of the courses to compete on a high level.


----------



## Gaynigger (May 7, 2022)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> these idiots should get women they know into the scene


If they hate them maybe.


----------



## Slightly Apathetic Mario (May 7, 2022)

Gaynigger said:


> The fourth "woman" is:
> *Lizstar*
> who identifies as a female goblin
> View attachment 3237129View attachment 3237134


I swear i've seen that face before .....


----------



## FarCentrist (May 11, 2022)

Markass the Worst said:


> Meanwhile, despite all the pandering that GDQ does for "women," some people still think they aren't doing enough.
> View attachment 3236773
> https://twitter.com/Keizaron/status/1520616227168677888 / https://archive.ph/RVIQO


Trying to socially engineer biological women into doing something as autistic as playing games really fast is the most retarded social experiment I can think of.


----------



## Raging Capybara (May 11, 2022)

whatever I feel like said:


> Also, have they announced whether AGDQ will be in person this year?


It's going to be mixed. The runner decides.


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (May 12, 2022)

DukeFredrickofStLouis said:


> I swear i've seen that face before .....
> View attachment 3258047


Dios mio... that hairline...


----------



## Salubrious (Jun 27, 2022)

So the first SGDQ video popped into my feed, and the first thing I noticed skimming through it is that they made masks mandatory.  Either that or peer pressure.  Every single person has a mask on.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 27, 2022)

Salubrious said:


> So the first SGDQ video popped into my feed, and the first thing I noticed skimming through it is that they made masks mandatory.  Either that or peer pressure.  Every single person has a mask on.


Considering the type of people who go to GDQ, we had to assume they were part of the face-diaper crowd.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jun 27, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Considering the type of people who go to GDQ,


I think MtF trannies need to wear face diapers, but not because of covid.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 27, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> I think MtF trannies need to wear face diapers, but not because of covid.


There was a big thing on social media about how they were good for hide their man-jaws so they wanted masking to last forever. Trannies actually admitted to this.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jun 27, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> There was a big thing on social media about how they were good for hide their man-jaws so they wanted masking to last forever. Trannies actually admitted to this.


I change my mind. It should be illegal for troons to wear face diapers.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jun 27, 2022)

Salubrious said:


> So the first SGDQ video popped into my feed, and the first thing I noticed skimming through it is that they made masks mandatory.  Either that or peer pressure.  Every single person has a mask on.


I imagine if someone dared to be maskless, they'd be swiftly banned for some bullshit excuse.


----------



## Mr Clark (Jun 28, 2022)

Is there a GDQ thread or is this it? I know there was one for last time but lost it


----------



## FarCentrist (Jun 28, 2022)

Mr Clark said:


> Is there a GDQ thread or is this it? I know there was one for last time but lost it


Even if there was one, we don't need it anymore because AGDQ is irrelevant now.


----------



## BowsersRectum (Jun 28, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Even if there was one, we don't need it anymore because AGDQ is irrelevant now.


Agreed. Every speedrunner-type person who is especially prolific has their own thread and generally the community is only prolific in getting people to transition (for some reason... narcissistic mother stuff? Social media/porn addiction? Idk)

There's rare instances where something funny happens in a single community. It was more common a few years ago because edgy folk weren't ostracized completely yet.

GDQ is only relevant because it's where all these smelly armpits meet up. Sometimes there's mildly funny shit but I find it's the same stuff over and over again.

Btw - that Keizaron tweet from the last page was entirely reactionary to his gf (?) not getting a slot into GDQ. It is a bad take simply because it doesn't come from a genuine place.


----------



## Soda Can (Jun 28, 2022)

Blanket answer, they made masks required to enter the convention area part of the hotel. And not just masks, masks they specifically give you at the door. My understanding is this is to enforce the 'plain cloths rule'.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 29, 2022)

Apparently some dude legitimately did a 120 star Super Mario 64 speed run blindfolded.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jun 29, 2022)

On the one hand, that's quite an achievement. 
On the other hand, imagine the levels of autism needed to even attempt such a feat. 



Spoiler: In b4



In b4 the "cheater exposed" video becos his blindfolds are see through


----------



## Least Concern (Jun 29, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> In b4 the "cheater exposed" video becos his blindfolds are see through


Like this one?





This is a legit speedrun category, but it's already had its cheating scandals.


----------



## Bonesjones (Jun 30, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't even have to wear blindfolds, just turn the video on the TV off/cover it. Shit is fake as hell.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jun 30, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> They don't even have to wear blindfolds, just turn the video on the TV off/cover it. Shit is fake as hell.


Or if they're livestreaming, face the wall or something. The whole wearing blindfold thing seems very performative. They don't even have to wear it.


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jun 30, 2022)

To be fair, some of the people who put things over their heads is so they don't have to deal with a random jackass that shouts "fake!" and to also cover situations where it would be difficult to prove they didn't have an alternative way to see what they were doing, like using mirrors. There was this one guy who was figuring out the route to finish Ocarina of Time blind, and he always put a pillowcase over his head even though he blanked his screen too. You couldn't see the screen because of the camera angle, but the thing on his head would help the audience follow along with the idea.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 2, 2022)

Summer games done quick 2022 should be up now. More like Summer games done Kenny (South Park) because I can't hear shit cos of the compulsory masks.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 4, 2022)

This is the crying soy star wars fan in retrogaming form.






It's not clear from the video for some reason but the basic idea is that beta stuff and other extra stuff can be inserted via code into an unmodified Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time rom in real time to make a new gameplay experience.

And all soyboys everywhere are crying about it and cumming in their diapers. Over what is essentially a glorified fanfiction romhack. Yeah okay, the rom is technically "unmodified" but that's just semantics.

This romhack played at AGDQ:






Zelda is one of my favorite N64 games and the beta stuff is interesting, but come on, it's just a glorified romhack and the twitch messages in the ending is cringe. You're all crying over 23 year old games for kids and WW3 hasn't even started yet.

Bonus vid: soy star wars fan:


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jul 4, 2022)

It's supposedly not even unmodified, so it's a bunch of bullshit as it is.


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Jul 4, 2022)

The Fatriarchy said:


> It's supposedly not even unmodified, so it's a bunch of bullshit as it is.


Is this the Pokemon RBG "Beta" all over again?


----------



## LoverofPi (Jul 4, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> This is the crying soy star wars fan in retrogaming form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Fatriarchy said:


> It's supposedly not even unmodified, so it's a bunch of bullshit as it is.



It's absolutely all fanfiction, but from a programming perspective, it is an amazing feat. The only mod made to either the cart or the system was an output mod for the N64 so they could get a clean digital signal. The cart was -and technically still is- an unmodified original Zelda cart. What the programmers and runners did was write a program to change the game as it existed in the N64's memory on the fly through the controller ports using arbitrary code execution.

So yes. It's a Romhack. But it's a Romhack done "live" and in a way where the original ROM on the cartridge was not even remotely affected.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 5, 2022)

LoverofPi said:


> So yes. It's a Romhack. But it's a Romhack done "live" and in a way where the original ROM on the cartridge was not even remotely affected.


No one is questioning the technical skill needed to perform the feat but who actually cares apart from other emu game devs/programmers?

It's like when a guitar player does all sort of musical tricks and technical stuff that only other guitar players are impressed by or when a gymbro achieves gains that only get the attention of other gymbros (and not the opposite sex). The first video I posted was being disingenuous and doing its best to not sell it as a glorified romhack (note the comments section where some people feel cheated "nice but it's just a fanfiction romhack dude" or "this shit isn't in the original game so how can it be unmodified cos it's not")

I think it's just a pure self congratulatory masturbation exercise that could have just as easily have been a standard romhack alongside all the other romhacks at romhacking.net (so that other people, not just autistic emudevs, can experience). It just smells like a cynical attempt to reinvigorate the stagnating speedrunning scene by exploiting people's nostalgia for a beloved game and manufacturing an "event"



Clorox Cowboy said:


> Is this the Pokemon RBG "Beta" all over again?


What happened there?


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Jul 5, 2022)

LoverofPi said:


> It's absolutely all fanfiction, but from a programming perspective, it is an amazing feat. The only mod made to either the cart or the system was an output mod for the N64 so they could get a clean digital signal. The cart was -and technically still is- an unmodified original Zelda cart. What the programmers and runners did was write a program to change the game as it existed in the N64's memory on the fly through the controller ports using arbitrary code execution.
> 
> So yes. It's a Romhack. But it's a Romhack done "live" and in a way where the original ROM on the cartridge was not even remotely affected.


Well that's clearly not true, because the N64 can't connect to twitch chat no matter how much code you write on it. And that's just the most blatant part. But I guess that's still off the original topic.


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Jul 5, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> What happened there?


This article (archive) explains the controversy, but TLDR:


During a Nintendo server leak a bunch of _back sprites_ of beta Pokemon designs get leaked.
Helix Chamber a Pokémon archival community verify legitimacy.
Excited they begin work on a Pokemon ROM hack, including making_ fan-made _front sprites for the Pokemon and creating Pokedex entries.
Helix Chamber starts advertising a Twitch Stream where they'll being playing the Spaceworld 97 demo of Gold and Silver.
People show up super hyped.
Suddenly they get a surprise. Helix Chamber says they're playing a leaked prototype of Pokemon Green.
No mention is made that it's a romhack
Treated as legit
People start pouring in donations for them to show Pokedex entries and stuff with no idea most of it is a fan "recreation"
It's not revealed until afterwards that it is a fan-made romhack.
People were of course pissed

While at the time it caused an uproar a lot of the assets they made are still treated as legit designs and due to the way this info was presented you still get people unknowingly passing around the rom as legit.

Not quite the same on the same technical scope as the Ocarina Romhack, but it's also fanfiction mixed with real assets treated as legitimate beta content.


----------



## LoverofPi (Jul 5, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> No one is questioning the technical skill needed to perform the feat but who actually cares apart from other emu game devs/programmers?
> 
> It's like when a guitar player does all sort of musical tricks and technical stuff that only other guitar players are impressed by or when a gymbro achieves gains that only get the attention of other gymbros (and not the opposite sex). The first video I posted was being disingenuous and doing its best to not sell it as a glorified romhack (note the comments section where some people feel cheated "nice but it's just a fanfiction romhack dude" or "this shit isn't in the original game so how can it be unmodified cos it's not")



Which I completely understand. I went into the thing expecting Arbitrary Code Execution fuckery and found the content chintzy but the coding impressive.



> I think it's just a pure self congratulatory masturbation exercise that could have just as easily have been a standard romhack alongside all the other romhacks at romhacking.net (so that other people, not just autistic emudevs, can experience). It just smells like a cynical attempt to reinvigorate the stagnating speedrunning scene by exploiting people's nostalgia for a beloved game and manufacturing an "event"



I mean it's by the TASing community, so doing it live through just the controller inputs is sort of the name of the game, but I agree, releasing it as a standalone hack so people can explore in it would have been a decent follow up.



The Fatriarchy said:


> Well that's clearly not true, because the N64 can't connect to twitch chat no matter how much code you write on it. And that's just the most blatant part. But I guess that's still off the original topic.



The N64 isn't connecting to twitch. The microcomputer that handles TASing and was used to write the romhack into RAM was connected to it, and then it used ports 2-4 to pass a bunch of messages into memory. Using TASbot to put GDQ chat into otherwise not-internet connected consoles has been a party trick for them for several years now.

And again, I am not saying that they didn't modify the game- the 100% did. They just did it live and without touching the ROM on the cart.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 5, 2022)

Clorox Cowboy said:


> This article (archive) explains the controversy, but TLDR:
> 
> 
> During a Nintendo server leak a bunch of _back sprites_ of beta Pokemon designs get leaked.
> ...


What a shitshow, and very similar to the Zelda situation, which at least had no money involved. But it takes a special sort of emudev autism to present beta content in an ambitious unorthodox way, making people question what's real and what's not, making people feel cheated and making them feel their time is wasted.

Just present the beta/unreleased shit in an honest and non-autist way, clearly identify what's official and what's fan fiction (preferably separately) and there should be no complaints. 


The twitch chat ending is still cringe bigly though.


----------



## Boss Bass (Jul 5, 2022)

I’m always annoyed by gross revenue numbers being repeated by the media as if that’s the total charity takeaway.

Annoyance gave way to curiosity. Since GDQ is an LLC, we can’t see much about their financials, however, PCF is required to disclose event financials. I’m not an auditor, nor was it a deep look, but it for 2019 and 2020 about 88% of event revenue was going to PCF.

Fuck it, I think that’s pretty good. 350k for that event + admin is bloated, but well within reason.

Edit:  ah, ok. If there is funny business it’s in the P&L for fundraising (1M including 320k in the old chestnut “professional services”). Still, they’re contributing 45% of all money taken in by PCF.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jul 6, 2022)

Boss Bass said:


> I’m always annoyed by gross revenue numbers being repeated by the media as if that’s the total charity takeaway.
> 
> Annoyance gave way to curiosity. Since GDQ is an LLC, we can’t see much about their financials, however, PCF is required to disclose event financials. I’m not an auditor, nor was it a deep look, but it for 2019 and 2020 about 88% of event revenue was going to PCF.
> 
> ...


I'm no financial analyst - but GDQ is likely only required to pass forward PCF/DW what are taken in as "donations" (ex - given from the viewers as express donations).

It's likely they keep 100% of ad revenue, direct ad sales, registrations, twitch subscriptions, allegedly gets paid to put the event on by the charity in question, and might even get paid to "showcase" certain games by developers. They absolutely take in a whole bunch of "people don't think about it" money, but the actual number is completely unknown. It's a pretty good gig, the entire event basically runs itself and everyone works for free. It's like an internet forum (THEY DO IT FOR FREE) except it generates several million dollars a year.


----------



## Lithuophile (Jul 6, 2022)

I used to know a few speedrunners back in university, most of them have long since quit by now, and none of them turned into these beastly trannies. I wonder why that is?


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 6, 2022)

Lithuophile said:


> I used to know a few speedrunners back in university, most of them have long since quit by now, and none of them turned into these beastly trannies. I wonder why that is?


Do people who speedrun too much become trannies? 

Or are trannies naturally autistic enough to gravitate towards autistic hobbies like speedrunning? 

Which came first, chicken or egg? We demand a government funded study to investigate the troon to speedrunning/speedrunning to troon pipeline.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jul 10, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> This is the crying soy star wars fan in retrogaming form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the first half of Retro Mechanics Explained's video and when I saw the Twitch chat in the sky and Link and Zelda look at it as if it was meant to be inspirational. That was so cringey, I felt embarrassed for have watching it.

It's the equivalent of doing an amazing technical marvel and capping it off with a fart joke.


----------



## Liquid Marlon (Jul 12, 2022)

Triforce% is just the most autistic thing I've ever seen.





But even still it's a little charming, I'm not really a Zelda fan with only really caring about the game after watching Running Shine's great video on it




Your browser is not able to display this video.




But even still, I do find it pretty interesting even if it's just a fanfic and doesn't hold any real closure or change anything as something like the Gigaleak did.

It's still neat nonetheless even if I can agree that it is scummy to present this as real when it's not but from the outside looking in, it's just a strange little thing that happened once and that's what I see it as.

The really worst part of this all though has to be its homosexual ending, something that even comments on SwankyBox's video echo.




Edit:
After writing this, I started to rethink a lot of this, they had to lie to get people interested in it which doesn't matter in the end because none of this is real, it won't be brought up in the future other than just a few mentions.

They put so much effort into it and completely break immersion with the sappy ending which doesn't even hold true because they don't want to release the ROM hack because they want it to stay as some art project or something.

Those are my revised opinions on this all, the Running Man boss fight is the best part, as a side note.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 12, 2022)

Liquid Marlon said:


> After writing this, I started to rethink a lot of this, they had to lie to get people interested in it which doesn't matter in the end because none of this is real


Autism defined


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jul 24, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Do people who speedrun too much become trannies?
> 
> Or are trannies naturally autistic enough to gravitate towards autistic hobbies like speedrunning?
> 
> Which came first, chicken or egg? We demand a government funded study to investigate the troon to speedrunning/speedrunning to troon pipeline.


The majority of speedrunners are still men. This is why the pronouns being displayed next to their username make no damn sense, 99% of the time it's He/Him and I can clearly see the person is male. I have yet to see a She/Her or a They/Them in a GDQ stream.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 24, 2022)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I have yet to see a She/Her or a They/Them in a GDQ stream.


Some of the speedrunners are fat enough to qualify for a they/them. And I wouldn't have sex with them.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## BowsersRectum (Aug 7, 2022)

Simply Outplayed-HD said:


>


Eh, at least he didnt double down like this guy did during a smash stream.



			https://youtu.be/KNpSeKKQtUI


----------



## BowsersRectum (Aug 10, 2022)

Sorry for double post, but this seems important separate to my previous post.

JustLemres, a Trans MtF speedrunner (I think) who is known for speedrunning Sonic games, decided to out themselves for sending explicit pictures to a minor. Others in the replies are coming out and saying they sent nudes to more than one minor. In the twitlonger they are mostly trying to blame other things in their life on why they are a creep.

JustLemres is 24 and the minors they were involved with were 16-17 (17 is the subject of the twitlonger, though replies are saying others were 16).

Archive of the tweet
Archive of the twitlonger
A separate allegation (though timing on this one seems to be a gray area)

There was another allegation referred to but I can't seem to find the original tweet.

At the moment they are being "cancelled" and their content is being scrubbed from the internet. Their twitch is gone, but their YouTube channel is still up.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Aug 11, 2022)

Tanner Glass said:


> I'm no financial analyst - but GDQ is likely only required to pass forward PCF/DW what are taken in as "donations" (ex - given from the viewers as express donations).


As I understand it, they are paid by the charity to put the event on, but all of the donations, to the penny, go directly to the charity (as in, straight into their PayPal wallet they already use for direct fundraising with no intermediary).

The only intermediate step is a technical one; just a web hook callback so GDQ can update their donation tracker. There is very little opportunity for shenanigans. They are surprisingly aboveboard in how the event handles finances, with the one possible exception of not prominently disclosing how much they get paid to put on the event. If you want to put it in marathon timing terms, roughly half of day one pays games done quick, the other 6 1/2 days goes directly to the charity's pocketbook.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Aug 11, 2022)

Czechem Republic said:


> As I understand it, they are paid by the charity to put the event on, but all of the donations, to the penny, go directly to the charity (as in, straight into their PayPal wallet they already use for direct fundraising with no intermediary).
> 
> The only intermediate step is a technical one; just a web hook callback so GDQ can update their donation tracker. There is very little opportunity for shenanigans. They are surprisingly aboveboard in how the event handles finances, with the one possible exception of not prominently disclosing how much they get paid to put on the event. If you want to put it in marathon timing terms, roughly half of day one pays games done quick, the other 6 1/2 days goes directly to the charity's pocketbook.


It feels like there's a large opportunity for shenanigans; just not with donations.

They make money from the charity to put on the event (an undisclosed amount), but it's also unclear who makes the money from Twitch bits/Twitch subscriber tiers, advertising during the event, badge sales, any hotel kickbacks, and so on. 

It's very likely that GDQ the corporation makes out very large from these events and then still cries poverty to attract volunteers to work the event for free.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Aug 11, 2022)

Tanner Glass said:


> They make money from the charity to put on the event (an undisclosed amount), but it's also unclear who makes the money from Twitch bits/Twitch subscriber tiers, advertising during the event, badge sales, any hotel kickbacks, and so on.


So usually during the last day, they staple on bits and subscriptions onto the final amount. During the most recent event those got added onto the tracker live just like the usual cash donations. Good point on the other stuff though.

Anyways, I can't begrudge them too hard. These two charities pay them upwards quarter of a million and get back multiple times that in just pure cash, let alone exposure. It's a good deal for two very good organizations, and as long as they are still happy, I still am too. From a pure finance perspective, games done quick is doing it pretty much right. There's nothing immoral about mutual self-interest.

Ideologically, on the other hand…


----------



## Tanner Glass (Aug 11, 2022)

Czechem Republic said:


> So usually during the last day, they staple on bits and subscriptions onto the final amount. During the most recent event those got added onto the tracker live just like the usual cash donations. Good point on the other stuff though.
> 
> Anyways, I can't begrudge them too hard. These two charities pay them upwards quarter of a million and get back multiple times that in just pure cash, let alone exposure. It's a good deal for two very good organizations, and as long as they are still happy, I still am too. From a pure finance perspective, games done quick is doing it pretty much right. There's nothing immoral about mutual self-interest.
> 
> Ideologically, on the other hand…


Well, no, there isn't anything immoral about a promotion company being run for profit.

The issue most people have with it is
a) How much money do you make for doing basically nothing (GDQ is staffed almost _entirely by volunteers_ and the content is provided 100% from volunteers coming from their own pockets. GDQ staff (including Mike Umaya) rarely if ever actually are involved with the events.
b) If the money is actually substantial - why are you still crying poverty and not paying anyone who contributes to your event anything. Not like "everyone deserves a salary" but if you're having people fly in, cover the airfare/hotel room. Runners that need specialized equipment have to ship it themselves out of pocket.

Speedrunners are typically not that smart, very young, and aspiring streamers - GDQ is essentially syphoning money from them to line their own pockets under the veneer of "it's all for charity" when we actually have no idea how much is actually for charity and how much is for the GDQ business. If a normal, for-profit, business was run this way - people would freak the fuck out.


----------



## PLB (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm pretty sure they came out and said that MSF doesnt actually give them anything for the event and that the reason they are so heavily partnered with PCF is that they give them enough to run both events, this was around the time when they were getting a lot of shit for PCF being a not good charity i.e. mostly doing awareness and paying their ceo a million dollar salary.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 10, 2022)

OK, so, rap to me. I'm reading a story where for the thousandth time, CLINICALLY CERTIFIED AUTISTIC MEN have proven beyond all reasonable doubt that Bill Mitchell faked his Donkey Kong records in MAME.








						Forensic Analysts Accuse Billy Mitchell of Cheating for Donkey Kong Record
					

In an exhaustive report, a forensic expert claimed to have found evidence that Donkey Kong record holder Billy Mitchell cheated.




					www.vice.com
				



So, this is fine and all, Billy caught, MAME BTFO (but they've probably fixed the graphical bug now), but for several years now, we've had FPGA emulations of hardware in this class. I understand that MiSTer doesn't officially support pause, but how much would someone with more patience than Billy have to pay to add pause functionality and infinite save/restore states to a core? I can't imagine that we're talking an amount of money that some weirdo who wants to beat historic records wouldn't pay.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 10, 2022)

3119967d0c said:


> OK, so, rap to me. I'm reading a story where for the thousandth time, CLINICALLY CERTIFIED AUTISTIC MEN have proven beyond all reasonable doubt that Bill Mitchell faked his Donkey Kong records in MAME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not trivial, but it could be done, I doubt it would be terribly hard. This of course was one reason that Byuu's cycle accurate snes emulator was met with mixed reception.

Boomer arcade games usually go through a fairly intensive verification process for this. Part of the problem with all the issues the boomer records have had is fucking with that process - usually by havig a buddy 'referee' for you. For arcade games, video is probably the answer, taken by a third party with your inputs visible. In that case you can see inconsistencies in how the game works, both in how the game works and in the case of you assembling a tool assisted run then just replaying the full speed run, your fake stick movements can be analyzed.

To sum it up, you're correct, it's going to be increasingly difficult to police record accuracy, in arcade consoles as well as 'modern' games.


----------



## H. Bergeron (Nov 2, 2022)

So after watching some speedrun shit on YT, I have a question. Is there a single fucking "Female" speedrunner who was born with a vagina?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 2, 2022)

H. Bergeron said:


> So after watching some speedrun shit on YT, I have a question. Is there a single fucking "Female" speedrunner who was born with a vagina?


There's some but speedrunning takes some level of autism, especially at high levels, so there are far fewer than there are males or even pretend females.


----------



## Gaynigger (Nov 2, 2022)

H. Bergeron said:


> So after watching some speedrun shit on YT, I have a question. Is there a single fucking "Female" speedrunner who was born with a vagina?


The number is extremely small. If I try to think about significant female speedrunners, the only confirmed case I can think of is Essentia, who was among the first westerners to run Final Fantasy games like 15 years ago. Another suspected female speedrunner is Kryssstal who dominated A Link to the Past speedrunning for a long time, but not only has ?she? never revealed her face or voice, she's also been confirmed to be a cheater. Zhou Dan is the 6th ranked Minesweeper player in the world and claims to be female, but this is also not confirmed. (image)
The only other female speedrunners I can think of are casuals or streamers who use speedrunning as content. Women simply do not sink hundreds or thousands of hours into a hobby with little to nothing to gain from it. That pattern holds across every competitive scene that doesn't have huge cash rewards or fame.
Women can be good in Poker, because they can win money there. Women can be world class in Chess, if their parents force them to study from birth to prove some point about geniuses being made not born. But remove those external factors and women disappear every time.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Nov 12, 2022)

Looks like the speedrunner who exposed Dream for cheating was a prolific cheater himself:




He knew Dream's drop rates must have been manipulated because he knows what cheating looks like.


----------



## DarkSydeHyde (Nov 12, 2022)

you want to catch thief - hire a thief.
you want to kill someone - hire a doctor


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## shimmershake (Yesterday at 4:20 PM)

cleansera / seravenza whose trooning was noted in https://kiwifarms.net/threads/speedrunning-thread-take-2.27444/page-66#post-10725300 said this during GDQ 2023:


> If it weren't for some of the people that I've met [in the fable speedrunning discord], I would probably still consider myself cisgendered today.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



Full run (clip from 1:18:50):


----------



## Spud (3 minutes ago)

shimmershake said:


> View attachment 4250308






POV: You're getting groomed on discord when you just wanted to talk about games


----------

